# FF Newbies waiting to start treatment



## kez26

Hii everyone,

I came across this website after finding out that both of my tubes are blocked and advised IVF would be the best option for me but due to my partner already having children I would have to pay for IVF which I cannot afford. The doctor mentioned egg sharing, which I had not heard of before but since I had my operation I have been researching this route as I know the treatment is subsidised in a lot of clinics for people egg sharing. I also like the idea of helping other have a baby if I can.

I was only told all of this a few days ago if I'm honest so my head is all over the place, especially as I am now the wrong side of 30.. Really wish I tried to find out what was wrong earlier. But at least now I know and can hopefully move forward.

I don't know all the details as I had a little breakdown when I was told my tubes were blocked and didn't really take in everything I was told. All I can remember is my tubes are blocked and what ever is blocking them is also around my ovaries and they removed some stuff from around my womb, which explains my painful periods etc. (I previously put it down to back pain I have had for years, but still don't know what caused it, maybe its do with this).

Sorry for the long introduction, just feeling a little emotional and don't feel I can talk to many people about it. 

This seems like a really supportive site and everyone seems friendly, so look forward to talking to some of you in the future


----------



## wibble-wobble

Hi and welcome to ff  

Infertility sucks big time, as does the nhs postcode lottery of what they fund or don't. 

Is it endometriosis they mentioned that was removed?


----------



## kez26

I honestly don't know Wibble Wobble, They may have said that I can't remember. Guess I will find out more at my follow up appointment 



wibble-wobble said:


> Hi and welcome to ff
> 
> Infertility sucks big time, as does the nhs postcode lottery of what they fund or don't.
> 
> Is it endometriosis they mentioned that was removed?


----------



## wibble-wobble

Some links you might find useful

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=114.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=9.0


----------



## kez26

Thank you 



wibble-wobble said:


> Some links you might find useful
> 
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=114.0


----------



## wibble-wobble

No problem, pasted another link into the other post.


----------



## DarkBeauty

Hi Kez
Lovely to meet you. I am new to the forum too. We have just had secondary infertility confirmed 3wks ago so I am still trying to find my feet in terms of it all.

First appointment is tomorrow but I have to change it. Am hoping for a new appointment this week. 

Sorry to hear about the troubles you have been having. I have only just heard about egg sharing this eve whilst reading posts on here! 

I hope we can keep each other company on our journey x


----------



## kez26

Hi DarkBeauty,

Nice to meet you  

Thank you, I hope you get another appointment me soon. It's horrible having to wait  

I only heard about egg sharing on Thursday after my lap. 

Sounds good to me  xx


----------



## DarkBeauty

My new app seems soooo far away 😫 4th Aug was next available date.


----------



## kez26

Its horrible waiting, I hope it comes around quickly   

I got my post lap letter today which tells we what they found and it doesn't look good, don't understand most of it if I'm honest.
Letter also says my follow up appointment won't be for another 6-8 weeks, so I've got an extra long wait now unfortunately   
Oh well it will give me a chance to research the clinic I want to go for. However think I've already decided  

xx


----------



## DarkBeauty

Ok I need you to explain what 'post lap' means? 

Why are you assuming it's bad news? Awww that's a long wait 😫 but remaining positive is good x


----------



## DarkBeauty

Can I ask where you are based? I'm in Northern Ireland so clinic options are very limited. I just went with the one recommended by my GP but it seems ok so far x


----------



## kez26

I'm based in Northamptonshire 

Lap is a laparoscopy (key hole surgery to check my tubes etc). post lap letter is just the letter I got which tells me what they found.
My tubes are definitely blocked, I have Tortuous tubes and dense adhesions. They removed some of the adhesions from around my uterus as it was attached to my pouch of douglas (had never heard of that until I got my letter).

Kez xx


----------



## just-in-time

hi ladies , I am fairly new here too and have secondary infertility , blocked tubes confirmed by lap 4 weeks ago and also have low AMH. We was hoping to egg share buy my AMH is too low so we are going to have to fund it ourselves. Our first consultation is wed 22nd, so apprehensive about the out come though as we thought that it was just my tubes till my AMH came back so now we are unsure of what IVF can do for us.


----------



## kez26

Oh no, sorry for your news 
Expensive thing to fund yourself. I hope it goes well for you at your appointment. Keep us updated   I'm on here most days at the moment to be honest


----------



## just-in-time

lol, me too, it's pretty addictive and I have found out more on here than I have when having our investigations with the NHS. I think once you have made the decision to go ahead with IVF it is all you can think about. I feel sorry for my other half over the coming months, lol  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sands11

Hi all, 

Loving this site and all the information it has on it. I'm new on here and also to my infertility journey. I've decided to go it alone as I want to become a mummy. I've chosen and had my first consultant app and now awaiting my AMH results. Woukd love to chat to anyone going through this.


----------



## kez26

Awesome news Sands

keeping fingers crossed for you  
I've not had my consultation yet, but I am going to an open day at Bourn Hall at the beginning of August.. Still waiting for my follow up appointment from the hospital though 

Kez xx



sands11 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Loving this site and all the information it has on it. I'm new on here and also to my infertility journey. I've decided to go it alone as I want to become a mummy. I've chosen and had my first consultant app and now awaiting my AMH results. Woukd love to chat to anyone going through this.


----------



## DarkBeauty

Aw kez sounds like you have been through so much already. I really hope you get good news. 

My AMH is also low for my age group  

Welcome just in time & sands. I have been popping in & out constantly too since joining. Feels nice & Cody amongst people going through similar things. 

Here's to a successful journey for us all 💕


----------



## kez26

Thank you DarkBeauty  

I don't really know much about AMH, think I will google it now so I understand more lol.

I agree, hopefully we all have a successful journey <3 

You have your appointment in a few weeks don't you? let me know how it goes x

Kez x


----------



## kez26

I understand now DarkBeauty, just googled it. I hope your AMH isn't too low  
I'm sure everything will go well  

xx


----------



## sands11

Hi Kez, Just in time, black beauty, 
It sounds like we are all roughly at the same starting point on out fertility journey, if any of you want to pm me please do feel free to do so.

I had a weird feeling today, I was really pleased to get my af as this means I can now book in formy hycosy appointment, the weird bit was that this month I was really happy to get my af but from around September it's the one thing I won't be wanting to get!!

Fingers crossed to happy news for all


----------



## kez26

Thank you Sands, same to you also  Keeping everything crossed for all of us   
I just keep waiting for the postman to deliver my letter with appointment date so I can actually get the ball rolling 

Kez xx


----------



## DarkBeauty

Hi everyone! Apologies for my absence! Since last chatting with you all I have come across a thread which you all might find interesting. Google 'angelbumps fertility vitamin protocol'. 

It's basically a list of all the things you & OH can take to help with encouraging better eggs & a better sperm count. Needless to say I actually think I may be rattling when I walk lol there are so many tablets!! 

I opted to avoid Holland & Barret & got everything on the list for myself & OH from the Natures Best website & Vitastore website.

It was costly but I feel both sites offer a better quality of tablets. Even if you don't buy any of tablets it makes for an interesting read! 

My next app is on Tuesday... Really not sure what to expect. I know they will retest my thyroid to see if my FSH levels have decreased since last time (I had to increase tablets I take daily for thyroid to bring this down).

I hope this message finds you all well xxx


----------



## DarkBeauty

My AMH is 6 Kez... For my age the range goes from 5- I think he said 45 so I am def on the worst end of the scale but my hopes remain high


----------



## sands11

Hi all,
I hope you are all well. 
I'm feeling a little flat tonight, I had my Hycosy appointment yesterday, which I believe went well, was on a bit of a high after it, well I've come down to earth today as got my smear test results and I've got to have a colposcopy examination! Hope this doesn't put everything back.  

Kez - have you had your consultant appointment yet?

xx


----------



## Dory10

Hi ladies

This seems to be developing into a supportive thread  Here is a link to the Angel Bumps info that Dark beauty mentions http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

Also here is a link to the inbetween cycles section where you'll find lots of others currently waiting to start treatment, get appointments through or have fertility investigations... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

And a Coping with infertility section http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=554.0

Dory
xxx


----------



## just-in-time

hi ladies, hope you are all well.
I had my appt with consultant yesterday at bourne hall think it went well. He explained the journey in full and went over what he thinks will be the best protocol for us. He did not seem overly concerned about my AMH being only 4.84 he said due to my age and other tests that he will just monitor closely and if gonal f needs adjusting along the way then they will, they are going to start me off on 225 (what ever that means). He said that should embies make it to day 5 blasts then we are looking at 40-45% success rate, thought that was pretty positive! 
We have our drugs teach next week and hopefully if they can fit us in I will be starting down reg day 21 which will be 20th of this month. So many mixed feelings , nerves and excitement . Not looking forward to the needles tho, think i will get OH to do that for me (which I am sure he will enjoy).
I had so many questions to ask and of course forgot to ask any - info overload! He did not mention to take any special measurements, just lay off drink, ciggs and caffine, I dont drink any way and have given up smoking for 4 weeks now and down to one cuppa a day (which is killing me more than the ciggs) 
Hows things for everyone else, any developments ? 


Just-in-time xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DarkBeauty

Hi Justintime  
Your appointment sounds like it went well & was very informative! My app is on Tuesday, I expect to be told similar to you in terms of what happens next etc.

I am trying to just take it one appointment at a time as there just seems to be so much to it all that I don't yet understand! 

At least you now have a start date for treatment, that's a big plus xx

Dark Beauty x


----------



## just-in-time

Good Morning Dark Beauty,

Tuesday, hope that goes well for you ! Will this be your first cycle, when are you hoping to start ? I really wanna start this cycle as long as I can get my bloods done  (HIV, Hep b/c)  and back before day 21 which is going to be tight. Calling the doctors to see if I can get the bloods on the NHS if not will have to get done at clinic.  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DarkBeauty

Hi JIT! 
Had our appointment today. It was very informative, the doctor explained the process. I told him I was keen to get started so he agreed to do our bloods there and then. We are back again on Monday for the planning app where the nurse explains the injections etc.

Doc says I will start with my next period... My cycle lengths have gotten really short so my next period is due in about 17 days... Not sure if that gives me enough time as doc told nurse on phone that we would expect to be starting in roughly a month but I learn more on Monday.

Yes this is my first time ever doing ICSI treatment. I am a bit clueless about it all but am happy to remain blissfully ignorant for the duration if that makes sense.

We already have a daughter who will be 4 this week 💕. As we were only confirmed with secondary infertility a few weeks ago, our attitude to treatment is very much a relaxed one. I hope it stays that way x


----------



## just-in-time

Morning dark beauty, 

Glad your appt went well. What protocol are they suggesting for you? The fact that you had a child only 4 years ago should go in your favour! They said to me it's a plus as I have an experienced womb (made me laugh) although my son is almost ten years old, I guess a lot can change in that time. I took me 3 years to fall pregnant with him so always known I've got fertility issues , i consider him a blessing!
My next appt is thursday so will get a date then, I imagine we will prob be starting about the same time then. 
Remaining ignorant must be good, save you stressing yourself out and getting upset over things out of our control. My worry is I knew straight away that I was pregnant with him, my symptoms were very strong from very early on , I felt sick, sore boobs and a horrid taste in my mouth , bleeding gums ect so I know i will be symptom spotting and google myself stupid during the tww. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DarkBeauty

I'm not actually sure which protocol I am, he didn't specify & I didn't think to ask. When I asked how long the whole process would take he simply said treatments would start with next period so I am assuming that means short protocol? I plan to ask nurse on Monday. On phone to nurse he said I was 'antagonist' which I have since learned means short but it wasn't clarified so I'll wait to find out more on Monday  

I was the same with my daughter. I just knew. There was a lot of activity going on that I could feel in my lower abdomen that I recognised as diff to the usual period cramps.

Yes the 2ww will no doubt seem so long!


----------



## just-in-time

I think with all the hormone support it will be difficult to know what will cause symptoms so I hope that I will just ignore it and wait till the time to test. 
Sounds like short to me as I will start down regulation on day 21 of my cycle and they have suggested long protocol for me, which I wasn't expecting as my AMH was so low, I guess they know best.  
You just seem so relaxed about all this, I really envy you, I uptight already and haven't even started, lol !


----------



## DarkBeauty

I really am very relaxed about it all! I haven't had time to get all wound up by it all. I am just taking it as it comes. Getting wound up and anxious about it only makes the whole process harder.

I may get a little nervous about self injecting but I'll cross that bridge when it comes x


----------



## Dory10

Hello Ladies

I'm moving your thread over to IVF so you can continue chatting and supporting one another in the run up to your treatment cycles.

Good Luck   and  

Dory
xxx


----------



## kez26

Morning Ladies,

Sorry I've been AWOL for some time. I'm not coping very well since my Laparoscopy, been docs and hes increased my anti depressants and put my on some temp ones for my anxiety. 

@Sands, I've not had my appointment yet, to be honest I've not heard from the hospital since my op and tried calling them but have had no response. I think because I am I bit down at the moment I'm not trying to contact them as much as I usually would, might try calling them today.

@DarkBeauty I hope you are ok, I've not read the whole thread since I last posted yet but it seems you're progressing 

Hii @JustInTime, how was bourne hall? Thats where I'm hoping to go. Due to go to one of their open days in september and I'm looking at egg sharing  just have to wait to speak to the hospital first and get referred. 

I hope everyone is well xx


----------



## just-in-time

Hi kez26, 

Sorry you're not doing so well, what happened with your lap may  I ask ? Luckily I started my new job yesterday so have had a good distraction last few days.

We are mixed about Bourne our we had to chase them to get an appt at first and we are self funding so that was a little annoying then our first encounter with the nurse was a little discouraging to be honest. I think it was just her rather the Bourne itself, we found her very patronising and border line rude, if it wasn't that the consultant we saw at the follow up I am sure we would have considered going elsewhere but he was lovely and came across as very caring and due to the fact we live 10 mile from there we fell it will be the most convenient for us. I had my drugs teach Thursday and we have to wait till next AF then down reg from day21 and that will be about 5/6 weeks from now. 

Which Bourne clinic is closest to you ? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## just-in-time

@kez26, 

scrap that I can see from the writing in pink what your diagnosis was. sorry, 2 days work and I am brain dead ! You have pretty much the same diagnosis as me, I felt pretty rubbish after I was told too so totally understand xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kez26

Hi JustInTime,

Well done on the new job  

I'm closest to the one in Cambridge, I really hope I don't get anyone rude as the way I am at the moment I won't be able to stop myself telling her to stick it    

I'm hope to do egg sharing so as I can't afford to fund it all     

Ohhhh you are getting close then  fingers crossed for you 

I might need to go back to docs soon and get more anti depressants as I'm still quite bad, know he's going to want to sign me off work again but don't want to lol
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DarkBeauty

Hi girls! 
Sorry you are feeling low Kez  . I really hope your mood improves soon x

I had the planning app today. Am short protocol so we just wait now until AF arrives which should be wishing the next 12 or so days.

It all began to feel real today. Am nervous about self injecting but keep telling myself that my bro does it everyday (he's diabetic) so I can manage it for a few weeks.

Truth be told I am more afraid of the egg collection.. Not sure why! I am grateful that I won't be awake for it but that's also the bit that scares me! 

I went to see a reflexologist today after clinic. She also does angel reiki. It was both excruciating & mind blowing in equal measures! However she did tell me that she def sees a second pregnancy for me but I didn't get the vibe that she meant through ICSI.

We will see how it goes xx


----------



## sands11

Hi DB and all,

I'm really excited for you.

Could you tell me what Angel reiki is? I know what normal reiki is so very intrigued.

x


----------



## just-in-time

evening all , hope you are all well ! 

Kez, work can be a great distraction but maybe you need to take some time for you. Hope you start to feel better soon. And thanks I am absolutely LOVING my  job.

Dark beauty, all getting very real for you now, how you feeling about it, still nice and relaxed? I am into my angels , I am a massive Doreen Virtue fan! 

I fell you with the injections, I'm sure once the first one is under your belt you'll be fine . 

I have to wait for af then long PC so will be about 2 weeks behind you if all goes well.

Is anyone doing anything different or got any advice on things they fell may help? We wasn't given much info on diet or lifestyle changes at appt which I was expecting and then forgot to ask. I have changed to obvious things like drink, smoke and diet but nothing much apart from that.........

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DarkBeauty

Sands I had to go back and check lol. She actually performs 'angelic' reiki not angel which is apparently something entirely different.

I just googled to try and give you a good explanation but it's all very waffly! Basically whilst she does he reiki she channels it through Angels.

When she was done I asked her what all the blue & green and orange was about that I could see. I also got a vision which will make me sound crazy if I explain it lol.

She to me that the colours I was seeing represented certain Angels. The orange represented fertility! I had room spin at one point and we both had what can only be described as strange experiences.

I left feeling very relaxed and peaceful. The vision I had was explained as my physic intuition. She says I am very open Abd should prob be doing that type of work! 

Whilst she was doing the reflexology (before the reiki bit) I felt the room spinning and couldn't make my eyes sit straight, it was not like anything I have ever experienced before! 

I plan to go back when I start treatment again just to help keep me relaxed and out what may or may not be ahead  

Have you had reiki done before? I had a minor encounter with it but this was a whole other level in terms of how I reacted and what I feel I got from it


----------



## kez26

Wow DB that sounds awesome. I love stuff like that. I can do reiki myself but don't do it often enough to feel confident doing it on other people.


----------



## DarkBeauty

It really was Kez! At the end I had to choose some cards. When she had explained those 3 she told me to pick another 5. I picked 3 then opted to pick the last 2 cards from the bottom of the piles...

The last 2 cards were the 2 Angels that related to the colours I had seen. It was as how it all came together! 

Aw you should practice & practice! It is mind blowing!


----------



## kez26

Hi ladies,

just thought I would see how everyone is and give a lil update on whats happening  

So I thought my follow up after my laparoscopy would be within 6-8 and this week will be six weeks and still have no appointment. I eventually got to speak to the infertility nurse at the hospital yesterday, who informed me the ward should not have told me that I would get an appointment so soon as a follow up after a lap normally takes 3 months and she still hasn't received my notes. She has said she is going to contact the doctors secretary to get my notes and hopefully get me an appointment asap... Getting very impatient now, just want to get started. 

I hope you're all progressing a lil faster then me 

However on the plus side I was birthing partner for my best friend who gave birth on Sunday to a tiny 5lb4 girl who I absolutely adore (she was due on my birthday). So I now have 3 god daughters  It was an amazing experience (I almost cried lol) I have a week off work next week for my birthday so will probably send loads of time with her  

Take care xx


----------



## DarkBeauty

Sorry to hear about the hold up Kez. It's lovely that you have a new god daughter to keep your mind busy on your week off.

Wishing you an early but very happy birthday x


----------



## kez26

Awwww, thank you DarkBeauty!!

Hope you are doing well


----------



## kez26

Got home today and my follow up appointment isn't until 6th October. It feels too far away, I really feel to find out if I can refer myself to the fertility clinic or see if my GP can do it


----------



## DarkBeauty

Oh no Kez! Surely your GP will be able to speed things up a bit for you! It is really frustrating when you are waiting on answers in order to proceed to the next stage. I really think you should go and see your GP. Ask him if booking the app privately will help you get a sooner app? 

I hope you had a lovely birthday  

I had a scan this morn and got the green light to go ahead so have  just taken my first injection. It really wasn't as bad as I was expecting. I just tried not to think about it & got stuck in...

One day at a time! 

Xx


----------



## kez26

Awww thats awesome news DarkBeauty  I'm glad the injections aren't too bad

I found out on another thread that the clinic I want to go to I can refer myself, which is really good. I'm due to go to an open day on 10th Sept so I will take my Laparoscopy notes with me and try and refer myself then   So I'm more hopeful now  

Thank you, I had a good day  

xxx


----------



## DarkBeauty

Self referral is a great optiOn to have! I hope you manage to get it all sorted on the 10th! 

I started the Cetrotide injections on Sunday. I was totally paranoid on Saturday that I was actually ovulating. Anyways, went for first scan on Monday. Left feeling convinced that all was not as it should be. Doc could only see 1 large & 1 small follicle. Before leaving he told me egg collection was likely to be the end of this week..

Returned today for next scan & there was a second doctor present so I knew my feelings of Monday scan weren't in my head.

Today's scan showed that both follicles had collapsed. We have had to abandon treatment. I asked if this meant I had ovulated before I started the Cetrotide. He confirmed this was a possibility but he still seemed a bit baffled by me.

I have to ring back when my period starts with the plan that I will then go on long protocol...

You may remember that I left the reflex/reiki session I had with doubts that IVF would work for me.

Seeing the collapsed follicles has triggered thoughts of doubt in me now.. I am unsure about going back for more disappointment.  I am genuinely grateful for the one little miracle that I have  

I plan to do some research on long protocol & give it all some more thought before I make a final decision.


----------



## kez26

Awwww DarkBeauty,

I'm so sorry to hear that  try to stay positive, it can and will happen and hopefully the long protocol will work better for you   

Stay strong

Kez xx


----------



## El90

Hello everyone,

I have been referred to the Hull IVF Unit and have had two appointments so far. I had my second appointment on Wednesday and they are happy with all my blood results and have said that i will be looking to start IVF within the next couple of months.

I was just wondering if there was anyone else out there starting around the same time as me or if there is anyone currently going through IVF who would like a chat. 

I'm feeling really excited but anxious at the same time! 

Thank you for taking the time to read this   

xx


----------



## DarkBeauty

Thanks for your kind words Kez. I'm not devastated, I am trying just to see it as a missed opportunity.  Still doubtful today about my next move but my gut is telling me I will live with regret if I don't go back for round 2.

hi El90, you have come to a good place. I think there may be a few in this thread alone who will be starting in the next few months xx

I am likely to be starting treatment again in the next week or so. I'm not sure how long it will take for AF to arrive after a failed start on treatment. I am fairly new to this all but will try to help you in any way I can.

What I can't answer, then other girls can xx

DB


----------



## kez26

I'm glad you're ok DB  I defo wouldn't give up yet hun   Keeping my fingers crossed for you xx

Welcome El90   Fingers crossed I'll be starting in the next few months, off to an open day at Bourne Hall in Cambridge next week where I hope to refer myself and get the ball rolling   Looks like you're well on the way to getting started which is really good and I'm not surprised you're feeling excited xx

Everyone on here is really lovely, if it wasn't for this forum I think I probably would have lost the plot when I was told I couldn't conceive naturally xx

Have a good day ladies xx


----------



## El90

Hi ladies,

Thank you for the lovely welcome  

This whole process seems to have taken forever so i'm really happy that things are moving along quicker now! 

Do you mind me asking what your stories are so far?

Kez26 will you be self funding treatment or will you get it on the NHS?

DarkBeauty have already been through IVF? How did you find it? I'm so sorry you had a failed start   

I was advised by my consultant to come on this site, i'm pleased i have, I've been going out my mind not having anyone to talk to.

xxxx


----------



## kez26

No problem El90,

I am looking at egg sharing as I can't afford IVF myself and as my partner has children from previous relationships we are not eligible for free treatment.

I found out recently that my tubes are blocked with dense adhesions, as well as adhesions around my ovaries and my uterus was attached to my pouch of douglas, but that has apparently been released. I was told IVF would be my best chance of pregnancy. I am still waiting for my follow up appointment with the hospital but that isn't until early October so I am due to attend an open day at a fertility clinic next week where I hope to refer myself for egg sharing.

I would say thats the very short version of my journey so far  

Feel free to ask any questions, not sure if I can help with all the IVF bits as I'm pretty much a beginner at this myself, however I'm always here for a chat or a moan  

Kez xx


----------



## El90

I can't believe how expensive IVF is! Luckily for us we get 2 rounds on the NHS, we have started putting money away each month just in case we're not successful. I do think it's very unfair that because your partner already has a child you aren't eligible for funding! Would IVF be cheaper for you if you egg shared?

Ahh the dreaded tubes! I had mine removed back in May due to Hydrosalpinx, i was told that having them removed would increase the chances of IVF working. How long was you ttc before you started investigations? 

I hope October comes round quick for you!!! I found that all the hospital bits took the longest time, it was the waiting for appointments that really annoyed me. I used to ring up and try and get an earlier appointment and most of the time there would be one available.

Thank you  ! I just feel that a chat every now and then would really help! I don't really have many people around me who i feel i can talk to about this kind of stuff. I don't think anyone will truly understand how hard this whole ttc journey is until they have experienced difficulties themselves. Do you have a good support network around you?

xxx


----------



## kez26

Ohhh thats good, hopefully you will be successful first time   

I know it is ridiculous!! Yes, egg sharing makes it a lot cheaper. Every clinic is different with egg sharing prices, however the clinic I am due to go to next week all I will have to pay is the tests prior to treatment, so around £650, unless I can get some of the bloods done through my GP (which I haven't asked about yet). After that I won't need to pay for anything. There is a clinic closer to me but its more expensive.

Ohhh, whats Hydrosalpinx? Not heard of it before. I've heard of a few people that have had their tubes removed to help increase chances of conceiving and it worked for them.

Sorry what does ttc mean?   

I have a few friends but no one really unstands what I am going through if I'm honest. No one can unless they have been through he same though

Kez xx


----------



## El90

I really hope so!! This whole process has taken over 2 years so far 

I think it's ridiculous too! It's you with the fertility problems not your partner, i think that's very unfair. WOW! that is a big difference in price isn't it, i don't blame you at all. I'd definitely ask your GP about blood tests. I had to have quite a lot done at my first IVF appointment, they took 6 samples, testing for all different things, i felt completely drained after that ha ha. Have you had you AMH done yet? How far away is the clinic from you?

Hydrosalpinx is a distally blocked Fallopian tube filled with serous or clear fluid. The blocked tube may become substantially distended giving the tube a characteristic sausage-like or retort-like shape. The condition is often bilateral and the affected tubes may reach several centimeters in diameter. The blocked tubes cause infertility (thanks to google ha ha). I also had endometriosis on my uterus which they sorted out when they removed, it was quite messy in there apparently. 

ttc (trying to conceive) i'm still trying to get to grips with some of the abbreviations ha ha.

I agree with you, my friends were very supportive when i had my tubes removed and now it's like they've all forgot. I understand they all have their own lives but if the shoe was on the other foot i would be 100% there for them.

El xx


----------



## kez26

Ohhhh... I've wondered for a while what ttc meant lol... We properly started around 3 years ago now, however I came off the pill around 4-5 years ago. I went to my GP after 2 years of trying properly who referred me to the hospital. I had a lot of tests, blood tests came back fine, hormones etc were all fine. Not sure if AMH was included if I'm honest I wasn't paying much attention back then as I didn't know much (wish I did now though). I had scans (which showed I ovulate) and HSG, which didn't go the way it should (soooooo painful) so then had to have a laparoscopy.

The clinic is about 40mins - 1 hour away from me, depending on traffic. 

Google is awesome lol. Good they could remove the endometriosis!! Its mad to think how it looks inside. Part of me wishes I could watch I video or see some photos of what it looks like..  Oh I forgot I also have tortuous tubes as well (think that means they have twists in them)

Its really hard, however I think sometimes its easier with less people knowing, just means less questions and less explaining.

Kez xx


----------



## DarkBeauty

My story is actually very short. We have a daughter who just turned 4. Conceiving her couldn't have been easier. We got pregnant the same cycle we decided to try...

Fast forward til June this year and I went to see my doctor & explained that we had been trying for quite some time with no success. She mentioned a private clinic in the city so we headed off for initial tests.

It turns out we both have issues, low/poor sperm count & my AMH is also low for my age (I'm 36)... The Doctor was actually shocked to hear we already had a child..

We opted for private treatment to get things moving. Advised that ICSI is out best chance. I started the injections last Wed, first scan Monday showed poor response. Second scan Wed showed the follicles had collapsed. 

As it stands I have no idea if I ovulated before starting the second injection or if I am just someone who doesn't respond to fertility drugs..

I was short protocol this time. Next time I will be long protocol... If I decide to go back.. I prob will. I need to chat with consultant first but I have been putting off making the call since leaving clinic on wed...


----------



## El90

*Kez*

Ha ha i've had to google a lot of the lingo on here because i haven't got a clue what half of it means.

I went through the exact same thing as you. I've actually lost count of how many blood tests i've had. I agree with you about the HSG, i fount it to be so painful too! They were trying for ages to get it positioned right, it was really uncomfortable. I had my AMH done at the IVF clinic, according to my consultant most doctors/hospitals don't offer this test, your's may be different though. Is your appointment in October to discuss the outcome of the laparoscopy? I was told the outcome straight after surgery which i didn't really agree with.

That's not too far, we're about the same from ours. I picked somewhere closer because i was told that during treatment there will be a lot of appointments and scans and didn't want to have to drive miles, also the success rates look really good. What are the success rates like at the clinic you want to go to?

I know! I suffer from really bad periods and i think that may have had something to do with it, they seemed to have calmed down a little bit since the operation which is good. Oh i also had a cyst on my ovary! It's crazy to think that i never had any idea of all this, i just felt normal!

Oh god, my gyne showed me pictures from surgery and it was absolutely disgusting! My tubes looked like they were about to explode. I will never get that image out of my head 

Yeah, i have to agree with you! We've decided that we're not really going to tell anyone when we start IVF, like you say it's less questions and less explaining if it isn't successful, plus i always have you guys to chat to  xx

*DarkBeauty*

I am so sorry to hear that, i can't imagine how heartbreaking it is 

Do you mind me asking what your AMH was? I don't really understand what is good and what is not.

How did you find the injections? Have they said what could have gone wrong? Or is that something you need to speak to the consultant about?

How come you will be on the long protocol next time round?

Sorry for all the questions!! xx


----------



## kez26

El
Yeh appointment in October to discuss the Lap.. I was told a bit after but to be honest I was a complete mess when she told me my tubes were blocked and I will need IVF... Plus my memory is completely pants lol

Success rates at the clinic I want to go to are 43-49% but I'm close to the top end of that age range!! How about your??

Ohhhhhh I'm going to ask if they have any photos of mine LOL, I love seeing stuff like that, I'm a bit strange!! Took a photo of a cyst that was removed from my head once   

Hope you're feeling ok DB xx

Kez xx


----------



## El90

I was exactly the same, i never thought that the only way i could have a baby would be through IVF, i was devastated. I was thinking all sorts in my head. I think i understand it all now and i'm feeling a bit more positive about it. 

For my age range the success rate is 44.1%, the clinic said that age is also in my favour so fingers crossed . 

Omg ha ha! Definitely ask them then, they will have pictures in your file i would imagine. My tubes were in a right state, comparing them to some healthy ones. I don't even know what could have caused it! Have they said what could have caused yours?

Have you got much planned for the weekend?

El xx


----------



## kez26

Afternoon ladies,

El, Ohhh, I hope they do looool.

Oh thats good, how old are you? if you dont mind me asking.

Nothing special planned, just making some chicken soup now, how exciting. Probably see my friend later as its her sons birthday and want cuddles with my god-daughter   How about you??

I thought I would share a friend of mine gave me some crystals recently to help boost fertility and started using them yesterday and surprisingly feeling good and positive about everything   Don't know if everyone here like that sort of thing but I love it. Thought you might be interested DarkBeauty xxx

Kez xx


----------



## El90

Hi Kez 

I'm 25 hun, how old are you if you don't mind me asking?

Sounds lovely! Aww how old is your god daughter? I saw my friends little one yesterday and it makes me so broody every time i see her!

I'm not doing much this weekend, just got my sister round tonight for a takeaway and X Factor! It's so cold out there today, got the fire on and it's all nice and snug. 

Aww that's lovely! I'm into stuff like that too. I was very sceptical but went to see a psychic when i first found out i wouldn't be able to conceive naturally and it was sooooo strange, she knew exactly what was wrong with me before i even opened my mouth! I wasn't sure whether to go at first because i thought they just talked rubbish but i was so wrong!  

Hope you've had a lovely day xx


----------



## kez26

Hii El,

I turned 32 recently 

my god daughter is nearly 4 weeks old, she;s still so tiny bless her. I was my friends birthing partner as well. It was amazing. But didn't get to see them today.

I was thinking about seeing a psychic soon as well 

Thank you, you too xx

Kez xx


----------



## kez26

Hi ladies 

I'm off to Bourne Hall for their open day today, so get to find out more and meet the staff etc.. Will hopefully book a consultation while I'm there also  

Hope you are all good and progressing well  

Kez xxx


----------



## DarkBeauty

Hi all! Sorry I have been MIA for a while. 

For my age (36) AMH ranges from 5-45, mine is 6.3 

I think the reason for changing to long protocol is that it increases the chances of them getting eggs. My cycle lengths are unpredictable ranging from 17-28 days so shutting my system down helps them actually get the eggs rather than me ovulating...

Period arrived yesterday so I need to make some decisions fast.. 

Will ring consultant in morn to request a call back and take things from there.

How was the open day kez, were u able to do the self referral?


----------



## kez26

Hey DB,

it was really good thank you, emailed my health questionnaire the day after so just waiting to find out if everything is ok to have my AMH levels tested so I can book a consultation. 
Don't know why I thought I couldn't refer myself when I'm self funding.. Bit of a blonde moment LooooL  

Fingers crossed I hear back soon 

Hows things with you?? Have you started your next cycle yet?? Not sure how quick they start you again.

Kez xx


----------



## El90

Hey ladies,

Hope everyone's okay .

Kez, I'm pleased everything went well at the open day! Have you heard anything back from them yet?

DB did you phone the clinic? Do you know when you will be starting your next cycle? My periods are a bit like yours, so unpredictable.

My clinic sent me an IVF presentation to watch and are going to contact me within 10 days to give me a start date, so scary!

El xx


----------



## kez26

Morning El,
That's really exciting. Bet you can't wait.

They replied to my email and said if I do not hear from them in 2 weeks I should call them.

To be honest because I am egg sharing the whole process is a lot longer by the sounds of it. I have to have my genes tested and everything (takes up to 6 weeks to get the results back) then finding a match could take a while as my profile will be given to people on the waiting list one by one for them to accept or decline and because of my age first couple may not want my eggs lol. Fingers crossed the first person who gets my profile wants my eggs.

Not sure if I asked this already, but which clinic are you going to?? What are their success rates like?? xxx


----------



## LunaWop

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining...DH and I have been referred by our gynaecologist for IVF (NHS-funded), and currently we're once again going through the waiting game...this time waiting for the clinic to get back to us, hopefully without any problems but just to book our initial consultation...

Would just love to have someone to chat with while we wait, since the whole process seems to be taking forever!


----------



## kez26

Welcome Luna,

Of course we don't mind  we're not that mean lol, lots of people have joined in  

Everyone here is lovely so if you have any questions etc I'm sure we will all be happy to help if we can.

The waiting is the worst part, but I've found talking on here makes it a lot easier and I have found out so much before I even visited my clinic for the first time..

Which clinic are you going to?? 

Kez xxx


----------



## LunaWop

Thank you, Kez!

I agree that talking helps, but I am finding it really hard to speak with anyone except my DH...nobody else seems to understand what the issue is and why this whole infertility stuff is so painful 

We should be going to CRGH...they have really good success rates, and are dreadfully expensive, but luckily they are on our CCG's list so NHS should take care of that...They have confirmed receipt of the referral docs last week and told me I should hear from them in 1-2 weeks for next steps. That was 9 days ago, so hopefully not too long to wait still (though, to be honest, every hour seems an hour too long  )

What about you?


----------



## kez26

Ohh, fingers crossed you hear from them very soon then 

With respect to people not understanding, I've found the exact same problem but again talking to all the ladies on here is defo good because everyone is going through similar stuff xx

I'm going to Borne Hall in Cambridge but have to fund it myself as my DH has children already. Which is why I've opted to do egg sharing so I don't have to pay for anything apart from the test prior to starting treatment. Plus I get to help someone get their own baby  I'm waiting to find out if I am eligible to do egg sharing at the moment, if I am I will have my AMH tested quite quickly and if that is ok I will then have to have loadssss of tests done... It is a longggg process but will defo be worth it in the long run.

I'm guessing there is nothing the hospital can do to improve your chances of conceiving naturally. When I found out I had to have IVF I was an emotional wreck but coming on here has helped me come to terms with it. I think I was a little worse as I'm getting old now and really wasn't expecting to get that news.

xx


----------



## El90

Hi girls ,

Welcome LunaWop! 

I agree with Kez, talking to all the ladies on here really helps. I've found that people around me don't understand just how hard it is when you get told that the only way you can have a child is through IVF. I think unless someone has been through something like this they will never truly understand how hard it is. Good job we all have each other on here! 

I hope the time fly's by for you Kez, i hate all the waiting in between appointments, it seems to take forever. Once all the test results have come back are you ready to start?

I'm at the Hull IVF Unit, i think the success rate is about 44%. What are the success rates like at your clinic?

LunaWop how many cycles will you be getting on the NHS? Since being referred for IVF it has gone really quick! I had my first appointment at the beginning of August, have had all my bloods done, and all being well i will be looking at starting my first cycle next month or the month after. It has been really quick! But i agree with you, every hour does seem an hour too long! Do you mind me asking why you're going to have to have IVF?

xxx


----------



## kez26

Morning Ladies,

El, Good success rates for you then   I believe mine are similar, about 43% and yeh I'm ready to start whenever they are lol. I would start tomorrow if I could   Exciting that you could be starting next month... yay  xxxx

Wish I could afford to just do IVF rather than egg sharing, only because I know you can start a lot quicker 

xx


----------



## LunaWop

Thank you, EI!

44% looks great! And so does starting next month, or the one after that! Imagine getting a BFP for Christmas...that would definitely be a present worth of the best stocking 

CRGH has 45% for under 35s (HFEA figures, the clinic's ones say 63%) and 41% in the 35-37 range (clinic's ones say 56%). I'll be 35 in just under a month, so I guess I fall somewhere in between.

We have MFI, with low count/density/morphology (and sub-average motility). They haven't found anything wrong in all the tests I have done, so hopefully we "only" have to deal with that.

Did the clinic re-do all the tests, or do they use the ones done for the referral? I had to do FSH, LH, Oestradiol, Progesterone, as well as the HIV/Hep/Rubella ones. Not that re-doing them is an issue, just a bit annoying since I've done them all 3 times already  

I'm withe Herts Valley CCG, so we get 2 fresh rounds (plus any frosties from those). Disadvantage is that they count any privately-funded round against the maximum of three, so we had to wait for the NHS process to go through without being able to do anything.

Luna
xx


----------



## kez26

Hi Luna,

I think as long as you were tested less than 3 months ago they can be used (your clinic may be different though) I think they should also test you AMH levels as this isn't one normally tested at hospital.  xxx

How annoying to have them done 3 times already


----------



## LunaWop

Hurray!!!

Go a phone call a few minutes ago...we'll have our initial consultation next week! I am so happy-scared-excited-nervous!

Off to read and fill in tons of forms


----------



## kez26

Yay... that was nice and quick  really happy for you. Keep us updated and good luck xxx


----------



## El90

Good Morning , 

Yeah they are pretty good success rates aren't they! I found it really hard deciding which clinic to go to for IVF! I would start tomorrow if i could too Kez, these past 2 years have just been awful. I finally feel like i'm getting somewhere! I'm hoping to hear back from the clinic next week so fingers crossed i can start next month, that would be brill. 

I can't believe how much IVF costs privately, it's crazy! I still think it's really unfair that you won't receive any rounds on the NHS because your partner has a child, it's you with the complications not him! 

Aww i know Luna! That would be amazing getting a BFP for Christmas!! This year has been so crappy so we need some good news! It's been all doom and gloom so far so fingers crossed .

I hope so Luna! Least then you'll be ready to go with it. I had quite a few blood tests done at my first IVF appointment, i remember they tested my AMH, HIV, Hepatitis B & C, Lupus and you will be screened to ensure that you are immune to Rubella (German Measles). There were a couple more things they tested but i'm not sure what they are off the top of my head. I also had to do a chlamydia test. I also had my bloods done 3 times prior to this, i'm surprised i have any blood left ha ha. I think the IVF clinic like to do their own tests and i think they all have to be within 3 months of starting a cycle, your clinic could be different though. My bf also had to go in and provide a sperm sample which he didn't like very much ha ha.

Yayyy!! I'm pleased you've got your appointment through! I felt exactly the same as you, all these different emotions are sending me crazyyy! I think it has gone really quick since my first appointment so fingers crossed it does for you too hun! Do you know what the waiting list is like at your clinic?

xx


----------



## LunaWop

Will do, Kez... Have finished filling the forms in and signing the huge pile of stuff: will bring it over to the clinic tomorrow (luckily they are only a 15-minutes walk or so from both my and DH's office, so really convenient!

Thanks for the info El. I have definitely recent results for most of what you mentioned, but if they want some more blood then happy to comply...hopefully there will still be some left in my veins 
When they called me they confirmed that they have no waiting list (yay!), so hopefully things will get going for real. Will update you after the consultation


----------



## El90

Ha ha i know! I can't believe how many blood tests we have to have done, they seem never ending, I'm really hoping i don't have to have anymore done 

That's brill! I'm pleased there isn't a waiting list . Definitely let me know how you got on at your consultation!

It's a shame we have to wait so long for appointments, i am so impatient, i just want everything to happen NOW!

You never know you could be starting real soon! How exciting .

How are you feeling about it all hun? xx


----------



## LunaWop

I feel like I am going completely crazy...it's a wonder that DH can still bear to stay with me. I alternate from maniac planning, to excitement, to completely freaking out...
Today I am definitely feeling more on the excited side. I would just like to get going...IVF was never in my daydreams for the future, but I have (most of the time) come to terms with the fact that it has to go this way. So I've been in the "let's get going then!" phase for quite a while...I SOOOO hope there is not too much to wait!

What about you? When will they let you know when you are expected to start? Would love it if we could be cycle buddies!!!


----------



## El90

Ha ha you're not alone! I am exactly the same as you. How has your DH been so far?

I think you sort of have to try and come to terms with things as much as you wish it wasn't reality. I found it really hard at first to accept what had happened but now i feel much more positive knowing that we are going to be starting IVF soon. I never imagined we'd have to have IVF either, i was adamant at first that i didn't want to go ahead with it but after coming on sites like this and reading other woman's stories i thought i had to give it a go. 

I am going to give the clinic a call in the morning to see if they can let me know what's happening. At my last appointment i was told i would probably be starting Oct/Nov so fingers crossed that's still the case. I'm not sure whether i will have to go in and discuss what to do with the drugs and i was told they would need to perform a mock transfer, think that is on day 21. I just think by ringing them i can stop over thinking things and will know exactly what's going on .

That would be great wouldn't it!! Fingers crossed . What day do you have your consultation hun? xx


----------



## LunaWop

Hi hun, good morning...Have you managed to speak to the clinic yet? What did they say?

I will be going over to CRGH over the lunch break to hand them over the forms they sent me on Friday, and also need to call their Finance Dpt. We're having this cycle on the NHS, but they said we should get in touch with Finance anyway (not sure what to expect there, but not too worried).

DH and I have had a bit of a rough time some time ago, while we were both trying to get to grips with the whole thing...we tend to react to things quite differently, and it took a while for each to understand that extremely different behaviours don't really mean the other cares less. In the last few months, I have had quite a hard time: the wait has really stressed me out, and in addition to that I am having quite a challenging time at work (acting up as head of the unit to cover my boss's maternity leave). DH, though, has been and absolute star, and has put up with me freaking out, crying at nothing,... He maintains that I need to look after myself so that I can give treatment the best possible chance, and he is doing all he can to help me do that 

Consultation is on Wednesday afternoon...so just over 48 hours before I finally discover something more!


----------



## kez26

Morning lovely ladies   Hope everyone had a good weekend xx

Awwww Luna, I'm glad DH has been really supportive   You have a good one there  Mine doesn't really understand how I feel as he already has kids which has resulted in us arguing a lot recently 

Woo Woo, consultation Wednesday, I bet you can't wait. Keep us updated with what they say

Kez xxx


----------



## El90

Hey ladies!

I had a great weekend thanks Kez, how was yours? Did you get up to much?

I'm pleased your DH has been supportive too Luna! 

Aww Kez , i don't think men do really understand if i'm honest. I feel like mine can be a bit insensitive sometimes, although he really probably doesn't mean to be. If i'm having a bad day or i'm down i don't think he gets why and will just accuse me of being moody, that really pi**es me off. I think he is so excited to start IVF but i still get upset and have them days where i feel like it'll never happen, i'm getting better though .

I bet that's been stressful Luna! As if you need any more stress . Least keeping busy at work will hopefully be taking your mind off all the waiting! How long are you having to cover for?

Definitely let us know how your consultation goes on Wednesday, soooo excited for you! I felt much better after mine, it made me stop worrying so much and made things a lot clearer.

Have you heard anything more Kez?

xx


----------



## kez26

Heyyy El,

My weekend was a lil rubbish if I'm honest  but I'm ok  Glad you had a good one xx

Try to stay positive, although I know how hard that is sometimes.

I've not heard anything yet, thinking I will give it a couple more days before I start annoying them loool x


----------



## El90

Awww, i'm sorry to hear that hun . How come it was rubbish?

It's hard as hell sometimes isn't it! 

Just found out today that one of my good friends is having a baby, feels like a right kick in the teeth. Don't get me wrong i am really happy for her but i can't help but feel a little bit envious. I don't think she wanted to tell me which really annoyed me, i understand why but she's my friend at the end of the day....

Ha ha! I rang my clinic today but it was engaged ALL day, i've left a message so hopefully they will give me a call back.

How has your Monday been?

xx


----------



## kez26

Ohhh, just arguing all the time at the moment..

Awwwww, thats hard, I remember my friend telling me she was pregnant and same as you she didn't really want to tell me at first but I ended up being her birthing partner which was amazinggggg (she was due on my birthday but came 10days early)

LoooL, how annoying and rude, did they not know you were trying to call lol.. hopefully they call you back soon xx

Monday started baddddd, I teach and ended up arguing with a learner  but it ended up ok 

How was your monday? xx


----------



## LunaWop

Good morning, ladies...

Kez, sorry to hear you had a bad weekend and start to the week, though hopefully it will improve from now.  

El, that is always tough to hear...when my boss (who is also a close friend) told me, I had to excuse myself and hide in a corner to cry it out... Hope the clinic calls you soon, let us know!

AFM no news really. I walked over to the clinic yesterday to give them all the forms: they have checked them there and confirmed both that they are all ok and that they have the results of all our bloods and other tests...so just waiting for tomorrow to come soon...

Hope you have a good Tuesday (despite the awful weather)

Luna
xx


----------



## El90

Evening Ladies,

Aww i bet that was amazing!! I am happy for all of my friends who have had baby's or who are going to have one, i just can't help but get emotional sometimes because i really want it to be me. It will happen though, one day .

Still not heard from the clinic! My oh is going to give them a call in the morning to see what is what. The signal where i work is not very good so he might have more chance getting through, although i did leave a message yesterday and nobody has called me back yet tut tut. I'm desperate to get in touch with them because i've seen someone post on here saying that no cycles will be starting past the 20th October as the clinic is closed over Christmas! When i spoke to them at my appointment i was told i would be looking at starting Oct/Nov. Fingers crossed i still can 

Are you excited for tomorrow Luna? 

How are you feeling today Kez? Better i hope 

xx


----------



## kez26

Morning lovelies  

El - Ohhh that would be annoying, fingers crossed you start before that date then   Yeh being her birthing partner was awesome (I felt similar, I just want it to be me)

Luna - It must be so good being so close to your clinic, wish I was that close lol

AFM - I'm feeling better thxxx El, tired today but I'm good  emailed my clinic yesterday to see if they can give me a hint as to if the doc has seen my health questionnaire or not and will I hear soon.

How are you guys?? xxx


----------



## El90

Hey girls ,

Got some good news finally! I will be starting my first cycle in October, i need to ring the clinic on the first day of my October period which is due around the 9th and then it's all go from there .

Luna, i hope your appointment went well today!

Kez, I've been feeling a bit tired lately. This week has been awful, I've really struggled to get motivated to do anything, even at work I've felt so deflated. I need some energy from somewhere, i hate feeling like this. 

I hope you hear something soon! I think the waiting around is the worst thing ever .

Is it the weekend yet?? This has been such a long week so far !!

xx


----------



## LunaWop

Hello ladies,

Great news, El! So excited for you! Are they doing any tests before starting the protocol or is it straight into it? Do you know what protocol you will be on?

Kez, have you had any news? Hope you feel better today!

AFM, appointment went ok, though I guess a bit of an anticlimax. Turns out that they want DH to have karyotyping to rule out genetic problems...test result though apparently require some 6 weeks (on the nhs at least) so it's back to the waiting board for us.   
Also got some additional tests to do both for me and DH, but with 6 weeks to wait it's plenty of time. If there are no bad news, they are loking at doing the Ovarian Reserve Test and 3Dsys at the beginning of my November period (which should be around 20/11), and down reg starting a couple of weeks after that. So might be looking at EC around Xmas    
On the positive side, they did say that unless something unexpected crops up, they rate our chances around 60-65% which would be lots more than I hoped for...


----------



## El90

Nope haven't got to have any more tests done now, they said all my results are up to date and they wouldn't need to do any more. I'm going to be on the long protocol hun. 

Aww Luna, i'm sorry to hear that . 6 weeks?!? That's a long time for test results isn't it . Would you consider having the test done private? I know it'll probably cost you a bit but you may get the results quicker? This whole process just seems to be a waiting game, you get over one hurdle and have to wait weeks to get over the next one it's so frustrating.

Are you going to be on the long protocol too hun? EC around Christmas would be great wouldn't it .

That's fab news!! Have they said how many eggs they think you will produce?

xx


----------



## LunaWop

That's brilliant news! And it means you can really hope for a BFP in your Xmas stocking...that would definitely be a Xmas gift worth waiting for! So excited for you!!!

Apparently the tests just take a long time, even privately. We *might* be able to get them back in time for my October period by going privately (will check with the clinic tomorrow, and try to get a feeling for how much it would cost), but that is "only" three weeks away so might not be enough time...
They expect us to be on long protocol, and said they would aim at 10-15 eggs from me, with 8-12 fertilised and 3-5 blastos...I would be happy with half that, so fingers crossed the outcome is worth the wait...


----------



## El90

That would be amazing wouldn't it! Finally some good news, one can hope .

I have everything crossed for you hun! I really hope you do get the results back in time for your October period. 

That's great , It's crazy how they know this isn't it.

I'm going to have to ring my clinic again tomorrow because i haven't got a clue what i'm supposed to be doing. In the letter it says that i should start taking norethisterone on day 21 but i'm not sure if that means this cycle or my next cycle! I'm feeling rather confused at the minute (it doesn't take much).

xx


----------



## kez26

Evening Ladies,

you guys will BFP in no time by the sounds of it    

Luna -  I hope you don't end up having to wait that long.. I know one of my tests will take around 6 weeks to get the results but I think I have to have extra as I'm egg sharing and I think its one of the extras.

El - I hope you're feeling better and have a bit more energy soon xxx

AFM - Still not heard from the clinic     hopefully I will hear something tomorrow   

xxx


----------



## LunaWop

Good morning ladies,

how are you today? 

Kez, fingers crossed they'll get in touch with you today! Tests are the same as the ones you do for egg sharing, only that in our case it's DH who needs them  

El, do call them...they are supposed to explain things to you! If it's CD21 of this cycle you'd be starting the meds real soon!!! 

AFM, feeling a "bit" downbeaten today...even though I know that 7-8 weeks isn't that long a time, and that it is for the best (since genetic problems could cause issues down the line), I had so hoped that things would get going...and the wait is really getting at me...Anyway, not much we can do...I guess I can start by hoping that the GP gets us the prescription real soon (clinic could only prepare a letter for the GP, they need to actual get the prescription done): we only have a 5-day window to get the tests done, or we'll miss the November period as well


----------



## kez26

Morning xx

I'm ok today  oooh I hope you get them done so you are all ready for November  sending you big   xx


----------



## LunaWop

DH just got a call from the GP saying that the NHS won't cover karyotyping, so they can't get him a prescription  

Called the clinic and am now waiting a call back from one of the nurses to work out what we can/should do now...would be willing to go private, but have no clue of where we could do it and how much that would cost...


----------



## kez26

OOh, thats not good  NHS are really rubbish sometimes!!!

I'm not sure of all the prices, do you know of any clinics near you that you could contact?? xx


----------



## LunaWop

I have tried googling around, but haven't had much success in finding anything. Also posted on the Investigations board here, so hopefully someone will be able to help.

In the meantime I'm back to waiting for the phone to ring (I swear, this infertility thing is making me feel more and more like a teenager): we have enough savings to pay for the investigations (we were planning to go private if the NHS hadn't been able to help), but it would be good to know how/when/where... Also, I think there are only a finite set of things that you can do as top-ups to NHS-funded cycles, and I don't know whether karyotyping is one of them   If it isn't and you do it anyway, then the NHS can withdraw the funding for everything else as well...and that is DEFINITELY not something we'd like to do...

Oh well...back to waiting and


----------



## kez26

Oh gosh, how annoying  I hope you can find out soon so you don't have to wait too long.
Stay positive hun I'm sure it will all come together soon and you can move forward    xx


----------



## LunaWop

Oh well...£250 disappearing from our bank account soon, but at least DH gets his test done today at CRGH (which, conveniently, is only some 20 minutes walk away from his office too)...and could even hope to get the results in faster by going private. Managed to get written confirmation from our CCG that doing the test does not compromise our NHS funding, so feeling a bit better now...


----------



## El90

Aww Luna Sounds like you've had one heck of a day  

I'm pleased you've managed to get it sorted. I really hope that by going private you get the results quicker and i'm pleased the test doesn't compromise your NHS funding 

This whole journey is just one worry after another isn't it! It's really tested me so far. I think i may just explode one of these days  

Spoke to the clinic this morning and i need to contact them on day one of my next period, she told me to stop worrying! She said that i will start norethisterone on cd21 of my next cycle so that should be around 29th October. When i ring up i think they will arrange for me to go in for a teach and stuff and will probably explain things a bit more then. 

How are you both today? Have you relaxed a bit more now Luna? Hope you're okay Kez, have you heard anything?

xx


----------



## LunaWop

Good morning ladies!

It's Friday today...definitely looking forward to the weekend!

That's great news El...I love the idea that you have a date at last, and 29th October is definitely not far!

How are you Kez? Have you had any news yet?

AFM, still waiting for the GP to get us prescriptions for the other blood tests...they should be ok with doing that, but given past experiences I won't feel comfortable until I actually see the prescription! Of course DH has forgotten to ask the clinic how long it would take them to get the results for the karyotyping (   ), but since we have all the other tests to do it doesn't change much.


----------



## El90

Hi Ladies!

Hope you're having a good Friday so far 

I'm so happy i finally have a date Luna, i can chill out a bit now. This year is going so fast so i know it'll be here in no time! 

Hope you're okay Kez?

I think that's a man thing Luna, my partner forgets absolutely everything! I have to leave him notes everywhere so he remembers to do things  ha ha. I really hope things get moving quicker for you soon! I really think the waiting around drives you mad! I hate it. 

What are you both up to this weekend? Got anything nice planned?

xx


----------



## kez26

Ello lovelies,

Hope you're both well El and Luna xxx  
Sounds like you guys are getting on well and starting to progress nicely
All the waiting is defo the most annoying part but think the clinics must understand that.

Well I received a reply to the email I sent them a few days ago to say the doc still hasn't reviewed my health questionnaire (they received it 2 weeks ago today) which is super annoying but they did let me know that someone should call me to discuss the next steps. So at least I know not to wit for a letter and keep an eye on my phone instead. Go on holiday in under 2 weeks and reallyyyyyy want my AMH tested before I go  

Well tonight I was meant to be djin locally and in London butttttttt I found out I have to go to an event at uni tomorrow ALL DAY so don't think I'll be djin tonight   So thats my exciting weekend   How about you El??

I've probably missed a few messages so I hope everythings good with you guys xx


----------



## El90

Hey hun ,

I'm very well thank you, i've managed to snap out of my bad mood a bit now thank god. I found out that i passed my exam that i sat 6 weeks ago, i'm superrrrr happy about it because i really thought i'd failed, turns out i exceeded in ever single task woohoo. Now on to the next one on Thursday! As if i haven't got enough things going on 

Hopefully you have chased them up a bit by emailing them! I think you need to keep pestering them, that way they wont put you to the bottom of the pile. That's all i've done throughout this whole process, i bet everyone's sick to the back teeth of me ha ha.

Did they say when you should expect a call? Holiday sound lovely! Where are you going?? It'd be ace if you could get your AMH test done before you go wouldn't it!

That's cooooool that you DJ!! Where about's do you do it? Or are you here there and everywhere? What's the event at Uni for? (Sorry to be nosey ha ha). My weekend will consist of sitting on my backside revising all weekend! It's driving me insane, i don't feel like i have a life booohoo. I think the bf is going to take me shopping on Sunday and is going to treat me to a couple of Yankee Candles so least i have that to look forward to  

xxx


----------



## kez26

Hey El, glad you're feeling better  Well done with passing the exam.. What was it for and whats your next one??

Think I may have to start annoying them more lol.. They didn't tell me when they might call back which is annoying but never mind

I DJ all over the place to be honest. I have a radio show on a community radio station as well 

Its basically to enrol and shown how everything works etc.. Basically I'm doing a teaching qualification at college but its through uni so have to do some introduction thing as well as a talk from someone who's well know in education (thats the only bit I'm interested in) she's written a lot of books I use for my assignments. I've done the course before but failed my final year so it's all pretty pointless for me lol.

Awwww shopping with bf will be nice  Ohhhh I'm going to Aruba  Can't wait... Although I would prefer to sort out my tests etc and start IVF but the break will be nice xxx


----------



## El90

Thanks Kez . I'm currently doing AAT so have 3 more exams to sit on Level 4 then i will be starting CIMA in the new year. Not sure how i'm going to cope doing all these exams while going through IVF but i'll give it a go. With a bit of luck all the revising will take my mind off it. 

I would if i were you! Before getting referred to the IVF unit i would see my see my consultant who would arrange for me to have further tests done within say a week, I'd have the tests done and he wouldn't see me again until like 3 months after so i always used to ring to get an earlier appointment. I'd probably still not know what was wrong with me now if i didn't hassle them. By the end they were probably so sick of me but i really don't care because it got me seen to much quicker .

That's really cool hun! How long have you done it for?

How is your teaching course going? Are you enjoying it?

WOW Aruba, lucky youuuu!! I know what you mean but this holiday will do you the world of good. Go and relax and try not think about reality. I've just come back from Egypt and that's exactly what i did and it was lovely, just to relax and not think about anything to do with infertility!

I was speaking to a lady on another forum yesterday who is having IVF at Manchester and her dh has a child from a previous relationship but she still gets 2 cycles on the NHS. I'm not sure how it all works but i thought i'd let you know, you never know there might be a chance you could too!

Hope you're having a lovely weekend so far xxx


----------



## kez26

Heyyyy El,

Hope you've had a good day  OOhhh wow ok, thats good, I hope you pass everything   

I think I will call them on Wednesday if they have not called me before then!!! Hate this waiting. Good thing you kept calling them then!!

I've been djin yearssssss. About 16 years now (wow I feel oldddd)   

Teaching course is good, just intense.. But thats always the way with studying I guess.

Can't wait for the holiday  1 week 3 days to go LOOOOL I just want to lay on the beach 

Ohhhh shes lucky!!! I have asked but think its different everywhere you go. Mad to think if I lived somewhere else I could get a free cycle... I think its completely out of order that the NHS is like that. But oh well, what do I know 

Hope the revision is going ok and you're not doing too much  xxx


----------



## Eilidh15

Hi ladies, sorry to interrupt in the forum chat but I've read all pages and seem to think I'd get a lot from this group chat if that's ok. My name is eilidh and I'm 21, fiancé is 22 and we've been together 5 years ttc for 4. I've got stage 4 endometriosis and a large dermoid cyst which I had removed this year, unfortunately I lost my right ovary and tube in the process. We have been referred to Saint Mary's in Manchester and we awaiting an appointment in November to have blood tests, transvaginal ultrasound and semen tests done. November seems too far away and I'm so worried about my ovarian reserve. But hopefully with a little support and a good chat we will get through this hard time x


----------



## kez26

Welcome Eilidh. Don't be sorry   

Really sorry to hear about your ovary and tube being removed as well as the endo  Luckily you have age on your side so I'm hoping your ovarian reserve will be good... I know the wait is awful so I hope it comes round quickly for you   

Everyone is lovely here and this site has helped me a lot since I was told I cannot conceive naturally xx

Kez x


----------



## Eilidh15

Thanks kez! With my problems they told me I'd only really have a baby through IVF, I'm only young still and do hope that I have age on my side. I don't know what to expect from the upcoming tests...I'm in the dark about it all so I just don't know what is supposed to be good or bad etc. 

All the girls seem lovely from what iv read anyway. Here's to another journey x


----------



## El90

Morning lovelies!

Welcome Eilidh  

Yesterday was okay thanks Kez, my friend came with her little girl which was really nice she's so funny, had me in stitches all afternoon. I can't believe how much mess one little person can make, i've definitely got my work cut out  ha ha. How was your day?

I hope i pass everything too! All i do is revise these days, i don't really feel like i have much of a life so it better be worth it in the end!

That's well cool hun! I take it you enjoy it? What sort of music do you DJ? 

I agree, everything to do with studying seems to be tense! How long have you get left?

I'm soooo jelous Kez! Make sure you have a fab time and don't think about any of this while your there! How long are you away for?

It's disgusting!! It's so unfair, why should it be different everywhere you live? I think it should be the same for everyone.

You got much planned for today hun?

Eilidh, i am so sorry to hear your story! You have come to the right place though, we're here any time you fancy a chat! I find that it definitely helps getting things off your chest and talking to people who know just what you're going through.

I had a HyCoSy at the beginning of the year and it didn't look good, my consultant arranged for me to go in for a Lap so he could have a good look around. Turns out i would need to have both tubes removed due to hydrosalpinx, i had a cyst on my ovary and had endo on my uterus so it was quite bad in there. I found it very hard when i was told the only way i could have a child would be to go through IVF. I was 24 when i found this out and i am so pleased i went to the doctors when i did because like Kez said age is a good thing to have on your side!

I have had two appointments so far at the IVF clinic and since being referred there things have moved along so quickly! November will seem ages away hun but it'll be here before you know it . I was so worried about my test results too, i think we worry about absolutely everything whilst going through this process! I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry . 

It's sad that you're only 21 and have to deal with this! Life can be harsh sometimes . You'll get through it though! And like i said before, you always have us  

Have a lovely day girls 

xxx


----------



## Eilidh15

Good morning girlies

Well it's a lovely day in Manchester today! Hope it's a good Sunday for you guys. I just want to say that I feel welcome already, the support and guidance in this chat is fab and I feel like I've been here forever ha. It is sad that I'm only 21 but like you said hopefully age is going to be my friend this time as all we've had so far seems to be bad luck. November does seem ages away but I've got things to keep me occupied until then, we've just moved into a new house so need to redecorate and I'd really like a new car so I'm currently working on the fiancé with that one   I love children too! My partners family is full of young children and I love them all so much, I also work with children so I spend a lot of time around the little ones which makes me want one even more. X


----------



## kez26

Afternoon ladiesss 

I woke up reallyyy late today lol, so been trying to ctch up on washing, cleaning ect   I hateeeeee cleaning lol

El - I play mainly reggae, dancehall (all jamaican music really) although when ever people meet me for the first time they expect me to play house music because no1 expects a white women to be playing the music I play, but I'm used to it now. I like surprising people anyway   I love it, takes my mind off everythinggg 

I'm off for 2wks... I will have loads to catch up on when I get back!! U guys will have to give me a brief overview because I know how much we post in 2 weeks    

Eilidh - I've come to a point where I try my best not to worry about the things I cannot control or change (although it is hard at times), I honestly think if I didn't do that I would have totally lost the plot by now      I'm hoping you're appointment comes round quick... I'm horrible being told you can only conceive through IVF   xx At least you're not an old git like me looool xxx

Hope everyones having a good day  

xxx


----------



## Eilidh15

Kez - are you off anywhere nice with your 2 weeks off? I wish i had a break from work sometimes, I love children but going through this process and having to go to work and being surrounded by children can take its toll sometimes. How old are you if you don't mind me asking? I might not be old but I act like an old lady most times, I've already made my own Christmas tree baubles (a bit early I know) and I crochet too, not something you expect from a girl aged 21 haha. I've been catching up with washing and cleaning today too, been to see my mum and the in laws too. Been a nice day really. Hope your weekends were fab girls x


----------



## kez26

oohh you've had a busy day Eilidh 
I'm 32, not too old butttt getting rather close to 36 which is the cut off point to egg share and to be honest I really wanted children before I was 30, so every year that passes gets harder and harder. 

Awwwww thats good, at least you have some things to do which can take your mind of everything   and crochet has got really popular recently, I know a few younger people who do it!! Although not quite as young as you, Wish I had the patience for something like that  

I'm going to Aruba on 6th Oct    xx


----------



## El90

Evening ladies 

I'm pleased you feel welcome Eilidh! Bas luck sucks, you'll have some good luck soon i'm sure .

Least you've got things to keep you occupied until your appointment, i find the best way to deal with things is keep busy and avoid over thinking things (easier said than done i know).

How do you find working with children? I think i would find it really hard! I love kids though and i love looking after my friends kids, i just wish i had one of my own.

I hate waking up late Kez! It throws you out all day doesn't it ha ha. I'm not a big fan of cleaning, it annoys me because most of my weekend is dedicated to cleaning the house grrrrr.

I bet it does! It sounds mega fun, i like a bit of reggae! My step dad loves it and me and my sister were brought up with it .

We will have loadssss to catch up when you get back i'm sure! I hope you hear something soon hun!

Eilidh i love that you have already made your own baubles! I absolutely love Christmas. We've been to Christmas world at one of the garden centres today and it was amazing! It'll be here before we know itm, this year is flying by.

Hope you've both had a lovely day xxx


----------



## kez26

Oh gosh, I hate christmas lol.. Think I might be different when I eventually have kids tho lol 

Awww thats awesome, I do love a bit of old skool reggae. play some in the first half of my radio show  xxx


----------



## Eilidh15

I'm currently making a Heidi bear hippo, if you've got Pinterest have a look at it, it's gorgeous! I wish there was  a way I could show you a photo of my baubles! I'm thinking about making and selling my crochet and stuff like that as I really enjoy it. My wool collection is ridiculously big at the minute...can't wait to make teddys and blankets etc when I'm pregnant! 

Christmas will come sooner than we think, it's my 5 year anniversary in October so that's something to look forward to, then November is our next appointment at Saint Mary's and then it's Christmas. Hopefully it will be a good end to a good and emotional year and a good start to a new and exciting year (hopefully) 

Hope you've had a good weekend too girls, work tomorrow! I find it alright then depressing some days el90, it's nice because I spend time with then children and see them develop and help them to grow but them it's awful because I know what we go through everyday and I have to look after other people's children every day without having my own yet. It can be emotional don't get me wrong but I don't know what else I'd do because I love children so much. Hopefully we will get that baby one day...I mean we love a child that's not even been created yet x


----------



## DarkBeauty

Hi everyone, hope u are all well! 

This thread has been busy in my absence! 

I intentionally stayed off the site because I have been experiencing a lot of different feelings about the next attempt. Some of you will know that my first try was an all round massive flop. I was on short protocol & didn't respond to the drugs at all. So much so that when they scanned me after a week the 1 & half follicles they could see had collapsed.

I entered the whole ICSI experience with what I thought was a very open minded, non expectant attitude. I think it's fair to say that my positive upbeat attitude disappeared on the very sight of the collapsed follicles.

I left the clinic with the news that we would have to try long protocol next time. I refused to take any of the new drugs home because my immediate feeling was that i had lost all confidence and didn't plan to give long protocol a go...

It has been a constant state of confusion since. I went back today and was scanned to comments like 'I really can't understand why you didn't respond as ur ovaries look good & ur AMH reading isn't the lowest I've ever seen... Ahem...

Fast forward to more blood tests and being handed more drugs. I didn't want to take them as they still hadn't told me how much they were gonna cost! 

The additional bill has put me right off. It feels like a money racket. Why wasn't I put on the correct protocol to start with...

I am so confused & feeling very reluctant to agree to spending more money when I have zero confidence that it will work..

Apologies for the doom & gloom post ladies.. Just really really have no idea how to get back to the positive attitude I started with


----------



## Cloudy

Hi DarkBeauty - I hope you don't mind me gatecrashing eventhough I'm not a newbie   I just wanted to let you know that what you have experienced regarding your response and change in protocol is a bit more common than you might first think. It's not really anyones fault, it's just that every body is different and everyone responds differently. Most of the whole IVF process it is a 'best educated guess' based on your test results: and most of the time they do get it right, but not always. Also, each clinic tend to have a different approach - my clinic generally start with short protocol but the clinic down the road choose long protocol as first choice. I know you feel fed up at the minute but maybe take a bit of time and see how you feel. You have been through a difficult experience and don't underestimate how much this can affect you. Maybe think about looking at other clinics if you still don't feel happy with your own: if you are near London you can get a lot of free mini-consultations at the Fertility Show, there are also sometimes regional shows by Roads to Parenthood and similar companies. I know it won't feel like it now, but a lot can be learnt from when things go wrong. Thinking of you honey  

Xxx


----------



## Eilidh15

Hi darkbeauty, nice to hear from you, I a newbie to this forum  sorry to hear your bad news, I don't know what to say as I haven't even started our IVF at all yet. All I can say is that I'm a good listener and I can support you along with the rest of the girls in this group. I hope your ok and trying your best to keep positive. X


----------



## kez26

Awwww, I'm glad you're back DarkBeauty (I was wondering where you had gone), I hope you are ok  

It must be really difficult, especially with the cost involved. I hope you get back to your positive self soon and I'm always here if you need a chat  xx

Hope you are ok Eilidh   xx


----------



## Eilidh15

I'm fine thanks kez, how was your Monday? Hope it was ok and not as stressful as mine (at work). I'm bathed and in bed now, hopefully going to have a good nights sleep, up early for work tomorrow...one day closer to my next appointment I guess  x


----------



## DarkBeauty

Thanks for your lovely responses girls 

So when hubby got home from work last night I explained how I was feeling about it all. He said he was happy as we are as a family of 3 but that his advice was that I should put my big girl pants on and at least give it a go cos he knows the guilt of not trying will eat me up down the line...

He is exactly right. I am a twin so technically I was born a 2. I am living under a constant cloud of guilt that our daughter has no sibling so I have got up this morning & put my big girl pants on. 

Onwards & upwards & what will be will be.

I will ring clinic later to confirm that I will start new injections on Saturday  

Lovely to meet all the new names.. I promise to keep you all up to date now that I am seeing things more clearly  

Xxx


----------



## kez26

DarkBeauty - YAY.... I'm really happy for you that you have decided to try again    
Fingers crossed for this cycle    xxx


----------



## El90

Hey lovelies!

Aww DarkBeauty i'm so sorry to hear you've been going through a tough time . I'm so pleased to hear you've put your big girl pants on and are going to give it another go. I can't begin to imagine what you've been through already! We are always here for you .

Hope everyone's okay and are having a good week so far .

Kez have you heard anything yet?

Eilidh how is everything with you?

xx


----------



## Eilidh15

Well done for deciding to give it another go, it can be a hard decision at times I guess and I'm pretty sure I will come across some hurdles during my cycle etc so well done darkbeauty! Keep us updated. 

I'm fine thanks el90, in bed for a not so early night, up early for work again tomorrow, I need a break! I've got an appointment at my doctors this weekend to discuss my appeal as I'm my area they have put into place an age band of 23 to 42 for IVF but the lady at the fertility hospital said to appeal it as nationally there isn't a lower age limit for IVF, as long as you've been ttc for a good amount of time and you meet extra criteria then you can have it. Unfortunately we have to appeal our case which is why our next appointment isn't until November, leaving it that long will give us time to get the appeal sorted and accepted. Fingers crossed for me girlies. 

Hope everyone's day has been good and a little less stressful than mine x


----------



## El90

That sucks Eilidh! I have everything crossed for you  

I hate that IVF funding is such a postcode lottery! At my first IVF consultation we were told that our CCG offered 3 funded cycles which as you can imagine we were so happy about. When we went to our next appointment we were told that our CCG have decreased their funded cycles from 3 to 1. We are lucky because as we are due to start a cycle we will get 2 funded but anyone starting in the future will only get one. I dont mean to sound ungrateful because im really thankful for the 2 rounds we do get.

I have been speaking to a girl on another forum who is having IVF in manchester, her partner has a child from a previous relationship and she is entitled to 2 funded cycles, whereas Kez isnt. I really dont understand it lol.

Good luck for tomorrow! Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## kez26

Fingers crossed the appeal goes through Eilidh    It's really annoying that it isn't a standard across the whole country. Like El said if I lived somewhere else I could get at least 1 free cycle, but because of where I live I have to fund it myself because my partner already has children from a previous relationship  

El - hope you are ok  nope not heard anything, I called them yesterday to find out if the doc had looked at my health questionnaire yet but the lady I needed to speak to wasn't there and there weren't any notes on the system so shes left a message for the lady to contact me.. Its just annoying because I emailed it to them 3 weeks ago on Friday and it seems as though no1 has even looked at it yet. Looks like I won't get my AMF tested before I go on holiday now which is really annoying as it means I won't get that done for over 3 weeks now and have to wait even longer for the results   

Sorry for the moan, just feeling a bit down today... I hope everyone is well  xxx


----------



## LunaWop

Hello Ladies, 

Apologies for having been MIA in these last few days, but it's been a combination of spending quality time with DH (good) and trying to sort out IVF-testing issues (bad)...

Kez: Really sorry you are feeling down today...AMH is quite a quick test, I believe, so hopefully once you get it done things will start moving quite fast! Try to focus on enjoying your holiday, and rest and relax as much as you can so that when you come back and the process starts you are at your best to make the most out of it.

El: How are things going with you? Have you picked up your meds yet? I am really impressed at you sitting AAT exams while going through all this...I can barely focus on my job most of the time, so don't know how I could try to learn anything new!

Eilidh: This is so unfair...everyone keeps saying that we shouldn't leave ttc'ing until so late because the sooner you try the easier (or less difficult) it is, but when you try to get help early on they just tell you to wait  

DarkBeauty: Really sorry to hear that you've had to go through such a difficult period. I don't even have a date for the start of my first cycle but am already freaking out at the idea it might not work...I do hope that the next time will be the lucky one...

AFM...Saturday was DH's birthday and we had a great day together, just relaxing and enjoying each other. Monday was back to reality, and some more blood tests for me (4 vials). We still have not managed to get the other tests for DH done, since his GP has been an absolute pain. Last week he told us that he couldn't give us the karyotyping forms so we had to get that done privately. What he did not tell us was that he did not intend to give us the other forms (CF carrier and chlamydia/gonorrhea) either...fast forward almost a week and some 20 phone calls (during which we always had to explain the whole story from the start since nobody even remembered that we had asked them to look into the issue), and we finally discovered that we'll have to find a way to get those tests done privately as well.    
Thank goodness we had been saving for a while (not knowing whether we would need to pay for our treatment) so we can afford to splash cash at private tests that should really be done on the NHS  

Apologies for the moan...

Luna
xx


----------



## kez26

Morning Luna,

Glad you had a lovely time with DH.. How annoying that you have to get them done privately  I hope you get it sorted soon and it doesn't cost too much to get it all done     xxx


----------



## Eilidh15

Good evening ladies, hope everyone's day has been good! 

El90: thanks for crossing everything for us, the lady at the fertility hospital said we will the appeal hands down but it's just got to be put together sent off and assessed first which is the long painstaking part. I'm not to worried about the appeal I'm more worried about my ovarian reserve, no matter how many success stories I've read none relate to me (one ovary, stage 4 endometriosis and dermoid cyst) so I'm struggling to find hope sometimes. I'm also confused as to how many eggs/follicles they expect from me, I know that a normal lady is expected to have between 8 and 15 eggs altogether but I'm different as I've only got one ovary...does this number apply to me or will they be ok with a lower number of eggs/follicles? 

Kez: that's total and utter c**p, it's such a post code lottery with it and I can't understand why...I think (not 100% sure though) that we are entitled to the whole 3 rounds free. It would be good if you had a spare round on the NHS if you didn't use it or want to use it that you could donate it to someone else...if that makes sense haha. 

Luna: I hope you've managed to get everything sorted, it's such a long and tiring process and that's just the paperwork and forms! I've not even started the treatment yet and I get tired of appointments and waiting for new appointments etc, waiting for letters and booking appointments with my doctor is a pain because I work all week and so does my fiancé so I can only have a Saturday appointment, I've been lucky enough to get on this Saturday (finally).

What does MIA stand for? And is the AMH test reliable? Should I be worried about a low score? That's if I get one 

Sorry for the essay haha x


----------



## kez26

Evening lovelies  xx

Eilidh -  I know its pants  and that would be lovely if you could do that lol.. Also I'm pretty sure everyone has their AMH tested, some say its reliable and some say it's not. But for the purpose of IVF they use it as an indicator of what eggs we have left. If I'm honest I really wouldn't worry about yours, if you were looking at egg sharing then a particularly low score could mean you could not egg share. But I'm almost positive people with low score still go through IVF and are successful  I'm sure you would not have been referred for treatment in the first place if they thought it would cause a huge problem for you... Soooo as I say, try not to worry (I know its so hard at times) about the things you have absolutely no control over as it is a waste of energy    Hoping (sure it will) all work out for you soon so you can start treatment  
MIA basically means she went missing for a while 

AFM - Still no phone call from the clinic!! They're really annoying me now  Never mind, just have to wait 

Hope the rest of you are all well xxx


----------



## Eilidh15

Bonjour ladies! 

Kez - thanks for explaining the lingo to me haha and I'm getting more hope from you lovely ladies on here. Well we are in October now and we only have a month or so until our next appointment, here's hoping October flies by! I'm sorry you haven't heard from your clinic, sometimes I think they forget how important things like this are to people. It annoys me at times how they make us wait for so long, and that they think 2 months between appointments isn't a long time when it bloody is. 

Hope you all doing good anyway. I'm off to cook tea now, sweet and sour chicken with Chinese noodles...all home made! And a New York cheesecake for afters (feel like eating my feelings today) haha x


----------



## kez26

Hi Ladies, I hope you are all doing well and feeling good  

Just a quick from me, just wanted to update you guys. I got an email from the clinic today (3weeks after receiving it) with a scanned copy of a letter telling me I am not eligible for egg sharing as my dad and brother are dyslexic    absolutely gutted as I can't afford to fund it myself   didn't think for a minute that dyslexia would have such a major effect. I spoke to mum after I found out, who told me that neither of them have been diagnosed with it so I didn't even need to tell them (I thought they had been obviously) I have replied to their email to find out if that makes a difference but now they know I'm guessing it won't make a difference    

Sorry for lack of personals, just in a really s*** mood sorry  xxx
Haven't got a clue what I'm going to do next 

I will keep having a look at the thread to see how you ladies are getting on though... GOOD LUCK    xxxx


----------



## LunaWop

This is SO unfair, kez!!! I honestly can't believe it!!     

Is it worth trying to speak with another clinic and se if it is a general rule? It's just something completely appalling!

Have you checked clinics abroad? DH and I were looking into them while considering our options, and they are a LOT cheaper than the UK ones, so you might be able to get treatment there if it's too expensive here?

AFM: got the results of my latest bloods today, and they are all fine except for Vitamin D being a bit low (despite me having been taking supplements for months), but not much so... DH has finally got around to doing the missing tests (got some on the NHS, though had to do the CF carrier privately). We should get the results back in 2 weeks...roughly on the last day of my current cycle. So...if (and it's a big big IF= we are lucky and there are no delays, we might be able to ask the clinic to start in the next cycle rather than the one after that...


----------



## El90

Oh Kez , i feel absolutely devastated for you, i just want to give you a massive cuddle  xxx

Please whatever you do, do not give up! There will be another way, there has to be.

Like Luna said, try and speak to another clinic, see what they say. 

This is just another obstacle, you will overcome it !

Luna, i'm pleased your tests came back fine , i really hope you get the results back in time to start on your next cycle. I have everything crossed for you!

There's no news here yet i'm afraid ladies, still waiting for af to show her face. She should be here in 7 days but you i bet she's late, i've never wished for a period but i'm getting a bit impatient now. I just want things to start happening it's so frustrating. 

Hope you all having a lovely evening. 

Kez, i have everything crossed for you hun, i really do. Life can me so unfair!

xxxx


----------



## Eilidh15

Hi ladies hope your weekends are ok. 

Kez - sorry to hear about your troubles! It's silly that such a small thing can prevent egg sharing. I think it's very unfair. I hope your coping ok, which I'm guessing is going to be hard but we are all here for you! Chin up sweetie, it's just another little obstacle that you can jump!   

Luna - I'm pleased for you too, glad they came back good results...bad results suck! 

El90 - I hate waiting for news, it's painstakingly awful and it always seems longer than it's going to be. Hopefully you'll get your results soon enough, keep us updated.

We went to my GP today to sort our appeal out, good news is he is typing it up this afternoon and sending off so the committee should receive it on Monday, we will hopefully hear back from them by letter in about 4 weeks or so, so the waiting game begins. I'm entitled to the NHS funding as normal BUT not until I'm 23 so my appeal is for the use of the exceptional funding through the NHS so I don't have to wait until I'm 23 which is another 2 years away. 

Anyway I hope you girls and your families are good, nice to hear from you all...keep those chins up and he's heads held high! I'm off on a date night tonight to the cinema to keep us occupied . 

Speak soon x


----------



## kez26

Hi ladies,

thank you for being so lovely   I just slept most of the day, I was meant to DJ last night as well and didn't go. I had no motivation at all 

anyways feeling a lil better today, I have done a referral for a clinic close to me so should find out when I get back from holiday.. Just going to try and forget everything while I'm away..

I hope all of you are well  

Eilidh - I hope you get some news sooner than 4 weeks   waiting is defo the worst part of it

EL - Finger crossed af makes and appearance soon 

Luna - that would be awesome if you could start on your next cycle  

Have a lovely weekend ladies xxx


----------



## Eilidh15

hello girls

kez - glad your starting to feel a little better - being down In the dumps sucks at time but sometimes you need to have a good cry and get it all out of your system. my weekend was great, had a date night to the cinema with my fiancé and went for a meal too. I was supposed to go out with friends but I wanted to spend time with my other half instead. one of my friends has taken the funnies about it but i can't be bothered, I just don't want to see her at work tomorrow and there be an atmosphere! I hope I get some news back sooner rather than later too kez, waiting is certainly the hardest part up to yet for us. 

hope your weekends have been good too girls. a new week starts tomorrow and another day closer to the start of our journey hopefully. 

xx


----------



## LunaWop

Good morning girls,

I hope you are all well.

Kez: We are all keeping our fingers crossed for you. In the meantime focus on enjoying your holiday, you absolutely deserve it!

El: Let's hope the witch gets her act together and comes when she is expected!

Eilidh: Will they let you know when the committee receives the letter? Hopefully they'll be quick about it!

AFM...It was my birthday, yesterday, and I had an absolutely glorious day. DH brought us tickets to see the rugby game at the Olympic Park, the weather was lovely and the atmosphere fantastic. Best birthday in ages! Now we're back to the waiting game...AF due on Friday next week, more or less the same day the last test results are due. Given that I am supposed to give the clinic a call on CD1 of the first period after we have all the results, it's waiting and hoping AF is late/results are early...


----------



## Eilidh15

good evening ladies, hope your Monday has been good. 

did you do anything nice today or just working? 

found out a girl at work is pregnant today, I wouldn't mind but she's an apprentice younger that me and her boyfriend doesn't have a job, she's living with her dad too...am I wrong to feel angry and annoyed? 

Luna - no I don't think I will find out if they've reviewed the appeal letter I'll just find out their decision on that matter...it's a pretty anxious 4 weeks really. hopefully they will get back to us sooner. 

El - any sign of af? I'm due this weekend and I can't be bothered with her tbh. 

hope your all doing well xx


----------



## Eilidh15

well my Weeks gone from bad to awful...another girl has popped out that she's pregnant today. what am I supposed to do? I got so emotional but then I felt nasty because it's not her fault I've got problems. I just can't understand why I've been punished but everyone else is ok to have a baby naturally 😢 is this normal? am I supposed to feel like this? any help would be nice 😔 xx


----------



## El90

Hi ladies,

Hope your all okay!

Eilidh i hope you win the appeal! I have everything crossed for you 

Kez, i hope you're okay hun . I agree with Luna! focus on enjoying your holiday, the break will do you the world of good. 

Luna, i'm pleased you had a lovely birthday! I bet it was nice to not think about any of this for a day wasn't it . I really hope everything works out in time your next period. Its so stressful isn't it! .

My period should be here any day now girls, my boobs are so sore and i'm getting the usual cramps i get every month so i'm hoping she hurries herself. I am sick to death of waiting now, it's really starting to get me down. I just want to get started! 

Eilidh that is perfectly normal! I bet almost every woman on this site can relate to how your feeling. Life is very unfair at times. I always question why i've been punished; i can't do something that should be so natural for a woman. 

I feel like i've been kicked in the stomach every time someone around me has announced their pregnant, it used to show but i'm a bit more clever now, i smile and congratulate them and cry when i'm alone. Unfortunately i don't think it'll ever change how it makes us feel. As horrible as it sounds its just one of those things and we have to deal with it. 

It will be your turn one day hun don't you worry! Keep your chin up 

xx


----------



## LunaWop

Hello Ladies,

Eilidh: I (together with the majority of those here, I suspect) perfectly understand how you feel. The last two announcements made me really struggle. Luckily (?) the second one (my cousin) came in the form of an ultrasound picture on a ******** chat. The picture was tough, but at least there was nobody around to see me breakdown. The previous one (friend and colleague) was harder, since I had to hide the anguish I was feeling until I could find a way to excuse myself. And shut myself in the toilet to cry (feeling very much like a teenager  ).

El: any news of the witch?

AFM, trying (and, mostly, failing) not to think about all this. Just had a phone call from my dr's surgery to check something because the consultant at CRGH has been in touch with them to get the results of my tests. So now freaking out pointlessly (why has she chased them? is there something wrong with the AMH I have had there? Have they received the results of DH's tests?). Breath, Luna, Breath


----------



## Eilidh15

hi girls, sorry I've not been on in a couple of days...after finding out about those two girls at work I went to my mums and had a big cry to her. my fiancé thinks I'm being silly sometimes which is hard for me but he deals with it in a different way, he's not that emotional where as I am! I'm trying to not think too much about them but when you see them 5 out of 7 days it's pretty hard. I just can't wait for my next appointment...only 30 days to wait! wishing for my appeal confirmation to come through the post but it's not even been a week yet haha 

hope your all doing well and have had a lovely week x


----------



## LunaWop

Hi Eilidh,

Sometimes a good cry is what you need to get all the tension and stress out of the system. I found that I actually do feel better if I allow myself to "fall apart" when I start feeling overwhelmed, rather than trying to keep it all in. I have also found it useful to take the time to explain to DH how and why I react in certain ways. I had to wait for a time when I was feeling relatively calm and well, so I could actually rationalise the process for him. He now knows that if I need to cry or shout  it's fine and he only needs to give me some time to do so before I feel better...

I'm popping over at the clinic this afternoon to leave the results of my last blood tests with them (apparently they have tried to get them from my GP, but still have had no success), and then back to keeping my fingers crossed for AF to come at least a few days late 

At least it's Friday, and soon the weekend will be here!

Luna
xx


----------



## El90

Hi Ladies,

Happy Friday .

How is everyone? Sorry i haven't been on in a couple of days i've had my head in textbooks revising for my next exam! I think i must be mad at times ha ha.

What's the latest with everyone?

Luna, i have everything crossed that your AF arrives a few days late! 

Eilidh 30 days will fly by! Try and keep yourself busy, i know it's hard because it's all you think about but it'll be here before you know it 

AFM - AF didn't let me down, she arrived today as planned woohooo! I've just rang the clinic and i need to collect my prescription next week for Norethisterone and i'm to start taking it from 29th October until i'm told by the clinic to stop. I will be receiving my treatment pack in the next couple of weeks with all appointments etc so i hope then things will be a lot more clearer.

Has anyone got anything good planned for the weekend?

xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies... can I join? I'm currently waiting to start ivf as you can see from my signature I have been accepted to egg share which I'm also on the egg sharing forum, but also wanted to join here.

I'm now waiting to be matched until I can start, will now try and read where you ladies are on your cycle  
Hope yor enjoying the start  of the weekend


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

I'm looking at starting ivf after failed iuis and home insemination. Single and ready for a second child as did is nearly 12 x

Having a consultation on Tuesday to start the process x

(Hey Courtney 😘)


----------



## Eilidh15

hi girls hope your weekend is going good 

Luna - thanks for being there when I felt rubbish! a good cry sorted me out that's for sure. I went out with my fiancé and his friends last night but didn't drink. going out with a few girlfriends tonight and then next weekend going out for a fancy meal and cocktails for our 5 year anniversary! I'm also trying to squeeze decorating our house into all that at the weekends too! 

hello to the newbies  hope your both good and your welcome to have a chat whenever. I'm constendly checking to see if anyone new has joined! 

xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi blueestone nice to be on the same thread again lol!

Ellidh, thanks   enjoy your night out , where are you in your cycle?


----------



## LunaWop

Good morning ladies,

I hope you are all feeling well.

*Eilidh:* we all feel down at times (I spent most of yesterday in tears  ), and the least we can do is try to be there for one another when this happens. It is a hell of a journey, but if we stick together we'll make it through. Sounds like you have some nice plans for the next few days, hopefully it will help you get your mind off things!

*Cortneywils, Blueestone:* welcome to this thread! 

*AFM:* I've come up with a really bad cough/cold, so trying to do my best to rest and relax before having to go back to work tomorrow. Had thought about staying at home, but there's my belly dance class tomorrow night (only started last week, but it's a lot of fun!) so really don't want to miss it...


----------



## DarkBeauty

Hi everyone!
Thought I would update you all, I started attempt 2 last Saturday with the super fact injections. They aren't so bad and things were going well until Thursday when a rash appeared on my chest. I thought it was an allergic reaction to something so just took some piriton as you do.

Fast forward to Saturday, my sister suggested that rash looked like shingles so I took myself off to chemist where I was told to go and see the out of hours doctor..

Shingles confirmed. I rang the clinic to ask if I was able to continue the injections. They rang back to tell me I had to stop them  

So attempt 2 is another non starter for me. The news from clinic got worse when they said that they close their labs over Xmas so that I may have to worst until new year to start again...

Head is all over the place. I am taking it one day at a time as I am again unsure about trying again.

I am sorry I haven't responded to individual posts, I use this site on my phone and by the time I go to reply I forget who has said what but I am rooting for u all on ur individual journeys x
Xx


----------



## LunaWop

Hi DarkBeauty,

So sorry to hear this...it's really bad bad luck!!! Focus on getting better for the moment, so that when you can start again you will be at your best!

Sending you lots of


----------



## DarkBeauty

Thanks Luna. I am trying to remain positive but am finding it really tough! Nothing could have prepared me for the emotional rollercoaster that comes with the whole IVF process. 

I was very naive when I first started. I thought I would just give it a go and that we would deal with the result either way.

I didn't realise that I would hit so many stumbling blocks that would make me question whether this process is really for me. Each time something goes wrong I find myself asking how much I really want this, do I have it in me to muster up enough motivation to go for another attempt.

I am feeling cheated because we aren't even making it through stage 1 of each attempt so far! I have one little girl and she is my world. So I always come back to that because I am so grateful that we have her  

X


----------



## LunaWop

Good morning ladies,

I hope you are all feeling well and ready for the week to come.

*DarkBeauty:* I think we have all been naive at some point...I know I probably still am on some aspects (I only don't know what they are yet). Luckily you have your DD with you, and I am sure she fills your life with joy and love. And hopefully third time will be lucky with giving her a sibling.

*AFM:* Still stuck with this awful cold, though made it to work today (and really looking forward to belly dance class tonight). DH is supposed to call the clinic/lab to see whether they have the results from his tests yet. I had my AMH results last week (28.2, which should be decent given that for my age range it should be somewhere between 6.8 and 47.8, and 28.2 is just above the average).
AF is due on Thursday/Friday, so fingers crossed...


----------



## El90

Hi Lovelies,

Welcome Cortneywils and Blueestone, everyone on here is lovely so you've come to the right place . How are you girls finding everything so far?

*DarkBeauty* i am so sorry to hear what you've been going through, i can't imagine how you must be feeling right now . I hope when your feeling better you do decide to give it another go, like Luna said it could be third time lucky (i know it's probably easy for me to say).

*Luna* how are you? Has your DH had his results back yet? I'm pleased your AMH cam back okay! Do you know when you will be starting yet?

*Eilidh* how are you? Have you heard anything about your appeal yet?

*Kez* i hope your okay hun! 

xx


----------



## LunaWop

Hello everyone,

*El:* how are you? when are you starting DR?

*AFM:* DH has had the genetic results back today: he is not a CF carrier, and the karyotype was normal...hurray!!!  We are still waiting for the STIs (chlamydia/gonorrhea): we should get them by the end of the week (so before AF arrives), but I hope they wouldn't hold us back just because of them (especially since we'd only be starting the monitoring cycle (and DR in the second half), plus they know *I* tested negative for both, so not really sure how it could be otherwise for DH?  ) In brief, still hoping we might be able to start soon, but trying not to get my hopes up too much...


----------



## LunaWop

Just a quick update to say that...*DH has had the STI results back!!!* (negative, of course). We'll only have a paper copy in a couple of days time, but hopefully that won't be a problem...so (can't believe I am writing this!) as soon as AF arrives I guess I get to call the clinic to arrange Ovarian Reserve Test, Dummy Embryo Transfer, 3D Sys and all that!!!


----------



## Eilidh15

hi guys! been really busy with work and sorting out our house he last few days so sorry I've not been on...missed a few posts! hope you are all doing well and keeping positive. 

El - I've got my bloods and internal scan tomorrow! only found out today though! talk about short notice for work, luckily both me and fiancé have managed to get the day off work tomorrow. I don't know what I should be lookin for at the scan though? what's a good thing to see and what's a bad thing to see? 

I'm currently on cycle day 4...what about you ladies xx


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

I've had a telephone consultation today and going for short protocol starting with scan on Thursday! They've posted me the prescription today so it should be here tomorrow... I will have to have two injections from the clinic on Thursday as wont be able to get the meds in time. 
Just about to look at the donor sperm...

Anyone else work for the nhs? Have u looked into if we get any special leave for ivf?

Blue x


----------



## El90

Morning ladies,

Aww Luna that's great!! I am so pleased you're finally getting somewhere . Sounds like we'll be pretty much starting around the same time! I have to start taking Norethisterone 3 times a day from the 29th October until i am told to stop by the clinic (think it should be for about 10 days). Then i will go in for my down reg appointment, have my mock transfer and collect my drugs then it's all go from there. I'm not sure why i have to take Norethisterone, it must be something my clinic likes to do. 

That is short notice isn't it Eilidh! It's good though, least things are moving along nicely for you . I haven't had an internal scan as such so i don't really know what's a good thing to see and what's a bad thing to see. I've had a HSG which showed that both my tubes were blocked. I'm sure everything will be fine though hun, try not get yourself worked up about it (easier said than done i know). Do you know what bloods your having done? I'm currently on CD6, i really want CD21 to come round quick so i can get started!

Blue that's great, how are you feeling? I don't work for the NHS but luckily my work have been very understanding and supportive and have said i can take whatever leave i need and will still get paid which is really nice of them.

Have a great day everyone xx


----------



## Eilidh15

everything seemed good today, I have 6 follicles in my remaining ovary which is a good/normal count anyway. found out I have fluid in my tube though which could be the cause of us not conceiving naturally. I might have to have that tube clipped or drained before we tart IVF but that would be to stop the fluid from washing away the pregnancy once implanted into the lining. I've had blood tests for my amh, sti, std, AIDS etc today 

hope your all doing good! just got to wait for November now to decide what will be the best treatment for us! staying positive and focused too xx


----------



## El90

Eilidh, I'm pleased everything went well for you today. 

I had Hydro in my tubes and was advised to have them removed before starting IVF. 

When will you get the results from your blood tests? Will  that be at your appointment in November? Have they said which protocol you will be on yet?

xx


----------



## Eilidh15

thanks el! 

yeah she said I had hydro...we will find everything out on November 19th so our test results and my scan result...we will also be discussing our treatment plan then I'm guessing

why did you have to have them removed? she didn't say that to me just mentioned about either draining or clipping them x


----------



## LunaWop

Hello Ladies,

What a lovely set of news! 

*Eilidh:* Great to hear that things are starting to move. Waiting for the results of bloods and tests is frustrating, but at least you know that the process is moving forward. If the hydro explained why you are not conceiving naturally, then maybe by curing it you could avoid the whole IVF pain? 

*Blue:* That's fantastic!!! So excited for you! News about DS? Do keep us posted!!

*El:* Just over 2 weeks to go! Are you excited? What is the Norethisterone for? (I guess I'm really showing my Newby-ness here ) If everything goes as planned then we might indeed be cycle buddies...that would be great! 

*AFM:* I rang the clinic earlier today to check whether they would be ready/willing to start this month since it's a month earlier than they expected. My consultant should call me back in the next day or so to discuss... I am quite hopeful, though, since the tests haven't really shown anything wrong so they should be able to proceed. If that was the case, the next steps would be Ovarian Reserve Test, Dummy Transfer and 3dSys in the first couple of weeks of my next cycle with the expectation (unless there are any problems) to start DR after that. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Eilidh15

Hi Luna - they said with the endo and the dermoid cyst my chances of naturally concieving  will be low anyway like 2% chance. The sonographer said that 6 follicles is a good count to have without having any stims or drugs yet...hopefully it will stay at a good number of follicles as I've only got the one ovary! What happens to the follicles during the time I'd be taking the drugs? Xx


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all!

Yes all set for my trip down to what feels like my second home in london
For cd3 scan and to start meds! I'm
Scared and excited and panicked about getting time off work if I'm
Honest!

Selected my donor sperm yesterday so that'll be ready for the IVF. I'm single and near 40 so it's SMC for me! I already have a 11yr old from my previous marriage...

Will fill u in on the plan of care tomoz xx


----------



## El90

*Eilidh* i was advised to have them removed because apparently success rates with IVF are reduced with hydros present compared to cases that had hydros removed prior to IVF. The toxins in the hydro fluid can have a negative influence on the embryos. My tubes were in such a mess, there was a 2% chance of me conceiving naturally and then it'd most likely end up being an ectopic pregnancy so it seemed like the right thing to do.

I'm hoping these next 5 weeks come round quick for you! I think waiting is the hardest part. I don't know about you but i think the worst about everything and the wait in between appointments drives me insane. I'm sure your results will be fine .

*Luna* if i'm really being honest, no i'm not excited . I've been feeling so low these past few days. I've been crying for no reason, can't concentrate at work and have just been a complete b**ch. At the moment i don't know if i am strong enough to go through IVF, i don't know whether it'll tip me over the edge. I really hope i can snap out of this mood soon.

I didn't know what Norethisterone was used for either ha ha. I think it'll basically delay my period. I really hope you get some good news from your clinic! I have everything crossed for you 

*Blue* good luck for tomorrow! Keep us posted! Do work know you are going through IVF?

xx


----------



## Blueestone

Hi

I will let you know what they say tomoz as I'm hoping to get a clear picture of when I need to go down!
No work don't know.. I think I'm going to have to tell them as I'm ducking n diving and booking random days off so they will be getting suss! I haven't really told anyone in my home life just family and two friends. Currently debating tell my daughter who's 11 as if she sees the medication n sharps bin she may panic and think I'm ill or something. I think she will take it well and be excited! 

Blue


----------



## LunaWop

*El:* I am really sorry you are feeling this way, though I can definitely understand it. It is such a stressful journey, and even though we have all been hoping to start treatment asap, it is still a really scary thing! I've started CBT a couple of months ago (on suggestion of my GP), and it has helped me get through the worst of the lows, though it's still pretty tough at times.

*Blue:* Any news? What did they say?

*AFM:* Lots of news today!! My consultant has returned my call and:

I am to pick up the prescription for thyroxine and start taking it asap (I have a TSH of 3.02 which is above what they would like)
I am to buy Vit D supplements and start taking them in addition to pregnacare
I am to call them on CD1 to arrange 3DSys, Dummy ET and nurse appointment...with the view to start DR on CD21. Given that AF is due any time now (most likely tomorrow) things are starting to look real now.


----------



## Blueestone

Hi
I've had the scan and got the gonal f ready to start tonight. I've got to come back Monday wed n fri... Already got 10mm follicles so hopefully be having ehh collection Friday next week! I've decided to have excess eggs frozen then can have fet if needed for hopefully second baby!! (Technically 3rd as already got a dd!!) I've got gp appt tues to try n get a sick note as running out of annual leave and he stress is killing me lying all the time!!

Blue


----------



## Eilidh15

Hello ladies hope your all doing well! 

One of the girls at my work is possibly having a miscarriage   feel so sorry for her! And I just don't know what to say to try and comfort her. 

Blue - it's lovely news that you've got your ball really rolling now, hopefully all will go to plan. I can't believe you have 10mm follicles already! Was that before any stimulation drugs? Keep us updated! 

Luna - your starting to get moving now too! It's a very exciting time! Please keep us updated, I hope your AF comes soon and doesn't cause you too much pain  

El - thanks for letting me know, I guess I'll have to see what the consultant says in November - hopefully it won't hold us back too long! How long did it take you to recover so you could do IVF? I've heard and read that hydro toxins are bad...it was good news yesterday with my follicle count but then rubbish news that I have hydro! Like I said before it's always one step forward two steps back with me!   I've still not heard from the committee about our appeal but hopefully might hear something next week. My fiancé has to go back on Monday to do a semen analysis which should come back fine as he seems to have a fully strong army according to his last one anyway. 

Hope you girls are keeping focused and positive...I can't wait to get my IVF scrapbook on the go, printed off stickers today for it... Getting everything prepared and ready, hopefully I won't be waiting to long to start it. X


----------



## Blueestone

Hi

Yes I was surprised too!  I've just had  two rounds of clomid 50mg and hcg trigger so I don't know if that has done anything or if this is my normal??

I asked the sonographer if that was normal and she said yes so I don't know!!


----------



## El90

Hello Everyone ,

*Luna* i agree! It is so stressful. I'm feeling a bit better now thank god. I had yesterday off work and just slept all day, i think i must have been exhausted. What's CBT? (sorry to sound dumb he he).

I'm pleased things are moving on for you . Have you started Thyroxine yet? Has AF arrived?

*Blue* i'm pleased everything went well at your appointment! Good idea getting the remaining eggs froze. Are you self funding IVF? I'd definitely get a sick note from your Doctor. It's not good stressing! You need to be as relaxed as possible . Aren't your work very understanding or have you chose to not tell them?

*Eilidh* that's awful news about your friend at work, bless her! I can't imagine what she must be going through right now. I had my tubes removed on 1st May, was signed odd work for a couple of weeks and i felt fine after that. It didn't take long to recover from at all. I was signed off for an extra two weeks after that though because i didn't cope very well. It's frustrating when you feel like your taking one step forward and two steps back isn't it! It'll all work out in the end though. I hope you hear something about your appeal soon! Did they say roughly how long it would take to get an answer? Bless your fiance, least everything is fine with his swimmers!

AFM: I received my IVF pack from the clinic today, got tons more forms to fill in! Got my DR appointment on 5th November and a scan on the 18th. Feel a bit better now i know dates etc.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!!

xx


----------



## lilac789

Hi ladies. Can I please join this group?

I have been having clomid after being diagnosed with pcos but unfortunately it didn't work. I have no natural cycle and have now been referred for IVF. I got a letter last week telling me I am now top of the waiting list so now eagerly waiting our pack and date from the hospital


----------



## Eilidh15

Yeah it's pretty sad about the girl at work and I just don't know what to say to her. I've ordered my scrapbook and can't wait to start it, I just need to get more things for it. We've still not heard from our appeal yet, the doctor said it should be roughly 4 weeks or so, next Saturday will be the 4th week since the doctors appointment when we arranged the appeal so only a week or so to wait. My poor fiancé has to save himself (if you get what I mean haha) until Monday as he has to give his sample in then! Not good when it's your anniversary weekend!!!   hope your all doing well. 

El - I hope having hydro doesn't hold us back from doing IVF for too long, I've already had 2 surgeries, one this year one last year both needing 4 weeks to recover, let's say the money will be tight is that happens! X


----------



## El90

Welcome *Lilac* . I'm sorry to hear that clomid didn't work for you. How are you feeling about going into IVF? I hope your not waiting too long for you appointment! Which clinic have you been referred to?

*Eilidh* that's so cute doing a scrapbook, it's a really good idea! I hope your not waiting too much longer to hear about your appeal. Ha ha I totally get what you mean . It sucks that it's your anniversary weekend doesn't it! You will have to celebrate after Monday.

I don't think the hydro will hold you back. I had all my surgery done while I was under the gynaecologist so it was all sorted before we were referred for IVF. When is your next appointment?

Hope you've all had a lovely weekend!

xx


----------



## LunaWop

Hello Ladies,

How are you all?

*El:* Those forms are almost scary!!! How are you feeling for the rest? Hope you had a good weekend

*Eilidh:* I love the idea of a scrapbook!!! Fingers crossed the hydro won't interfere...

*Blue:* How is it going? Let us know how today's scan goes!

*AFM:* On my 4th day of thyroxine and Vit D today, but still waiting for my period. Currently at 18dpo, and AF *five* days late!!! Really annoying since I can't do anything until she's here...Even though I know it's almost impossible, I might just test tomorrow...


----------



## Blueestone

Thanks i will update u all later ... I've got the full sluggish belly feeling so I'm sure they've grown!

Sorry for the lack of personals to everyone as I'm on my phone xxx


----------



## El90

Hey Luna,

I'm starting to get excited now i have my down reg and scan appointment dates, it's all starting to feel real. I tell you what my moods have been going from one extreme to another just lately. I don't know whether I'm coming or going (and that's before starting the meds) .

I had a lovely weekend thank you! Was nice and chilled. It went far too quick though . How was your weekend?

Have you had any side effects from the Thyroxine? Typical isn't it that your period is late!! No harm in testing, you never know .

Hope today goes well for you Blue! Keep us updated 

xx


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

Had my scan now on way home. 

Lead follie is 14mm and got 6 other ranging 6-10mm... Only one on the right side. Started orgulatron whilst I was at clinic so I will be doing that daily at midday and continuing the gonal at 7pm. Feeling rather rough today dry mouth sluggish hot hot hot and headache. Trying to drink more but difficult whilst on a train! 

Going back to clinic on Wednesday. Nurse thinks ec could be between sat and tues! How many days is normal? X I'm cd 7 today! X


----------



## LunaWop

Hi All,

*El:* I totally understand the mood swings...it's such an emotional rollercoaster! Bu it's good that you have some dates at last, at least you can do some level of planing ahead. Haven't had any side effects yet, but everyone says it takes some 2 weeks to get into your system, so it's probably too early anyway...

*Blue:* This is so exciting! Try to drink as much as you can...it's supposedly really good for the eggs!

*AFM:* Witch still not here  Have some twinges, but no sign of her. Can't believe I'd see anything but a BFN, but will probably give up and test tomorrow morning if there's still no sign of AF coming...


----------



## Blueestone

Yes I'm drinking lots and milk too! Walnuts and full fat yoghurts too!


----------



## El90

Hey Everyone,

I agree, it sure is an emotional roller-coaster! Yes, i'm please i finally have some dates. I finally feel like i have something to look forward to. Can't believe i will start down regging in 16 days its crazy. I'm pleased you haven't had any side effects from the Thyroxine. What's it actually for hun? 

That's great news Blue! Wednesday will be here before you know it. 

How is everyone else doing?

xx


----------



## LunaWop

Hi El,

16 days is really not much to wait...fx all will go smoothly for you!

Thyroxine is to help my thyroid, which apparently is a bit sluggish (my TSH was 3.08, which is within NHS normal levels but higher than what is recommended for TTC/IVF).

AFM...well, AF was still not here this morning, so I tested this am and to my utter surprise got a BFP! (later confirmed on a digital). I am still very cautious: a lot can happen, but keeping my fingers crossed so much.

I hope this is a good sign for our little group!

Luna
xx


----------



## El90

OMG Luna that is AMAZING! Congratulations   

I have everything crossed for you!!! 

I hope this is a good sign for our little group!

Did it say how far on the digital? 

xx


----------



## LunaWop

Thank you, El! 

I must admit I am completely astonished/incredulous/overjoyed/...

Yes, digital said 2-3 weeks from conception. I know for sure I ovulated on 1st October (I have been tracking my temps around ov time, since that typically tells me when to expect AF), which is in line with the test.

I so hope it sticks, and that this is a good sign for all of you too!!!!


----------



## El90

That's great Luna, i am really happy for you! 

I bet your emotions are all over the place right now aren't they?!?

I hope it sticks too! I'm sure it will . How has your hubby taken the news?

xx


----------



## LunaWop

It's completely crazy. Keep looking at the pictures I took of the tests, as if they could disappear/change any time soon!

DHs reaction was lovely, though it still makes me giggle. At 5:50am this morning I did the test while he was still asleep. So the day for him began with me running into the room like a mad woman, turn the light on, and wave the stick at him while screaming "Do you see it? What do you see? How can it be?". Now...considering that DH had never before seen an HPT, he would have been confused at any time, but while still struggling to get out of deep sleep he was completely clueless! Once he got hold of the test leaflet and saw the pictures there he actually started crying, and asking me whether I was sure (as if I knew...never seen a BFP in my life!). 
So we got ready for work (not sure how I managed to remember everything!) while waiting for the supermarket to open. Then went to by a digital to leave as little room for interpretation as possible.

Now I keep feeling twinges and mini-cramps, which are really similar to those I get when AF is about to come. So I am freaking out completely! Please, please...let it stick!!!


----------



## El90

Awww Luna, Your DH's reaction is just so lovely! I wish i could have seen it . 

I bet he thought you was mental running round the house at that time in the morning LOL. Mind you i think if i was in your shoes i would have done the same, i would have probably woke the whole street up he he. 

What you got to do now? Do you have to inform the clinic and your doctors?

I am praying it sticks for you! You really deserve this 

I think this story will give all us girls on this thread hope  

xx


----------



## Eilidh15

First of all CONGRATULATIONS Luna! I hope your the first of many for this group 😊 how lovely to have such wonderful news! 

Hi guys sorry I've not been on in a few days, it's been crazy sorting out our house for decorating! I've still not heard from my appeal yet. Pay fiancé had an appointment yesterday at the hospital, he had to do his business in a cup AND had a needle in his *cough cough* area 😳 safe to say he's a little sore. But the best part was, he grandad asked him "why are you walking like John Wayne?" It was hilarious. 

Hope your all doing well. My next appointment is on November 19th so not too long to wait. Xx


----------



## El90

Morning 

Fingers crossed you hear something soon Eilidh. Awww bless him!! That sounds sooooo painful. How come he had to have the needle? 

LOL i bet it was hilarious. 

I have my DR appointment on 5th November and scan on the 18th, so i hope it comes round quick.

How are you getting on with your scrap book?

Luna, i hope you're okay hun! 

Hope everyone else is doing okay 

Have a good day ladies

xx


----------



## LunaWop

Thank you all so much, ladies!

*El:* Wow! 5th November is definitely not far away! I hope you are managing to get some time to rest and relax before it all starts! 

*Eilidh:* Wow, sounds like he's had to go through a lot! I hope he's feeling better now! Fx you'll hear back from the appeal soon!

*AFM:* The news is slowly (very slowly) starting to sink...I am panicking at every cramp, but apparently as long as there is no bleeding it's all fine. I am seeing my GP next Tuesday, and hopefully they'll explain what happens next. I guess I should tell the clinic, but I am just holding off for another few days just in case...plan to take another digital over the weekend: if everything is fine, and it goes from "2-3 weeks' to "3+ weeks" (meaning that the betas have behaved) I'll give them a call after I speak to the GP.


----------



## kez26

Ello lovely ladies 

I'm back   I hope you are all well, I've not read back on the thread yet as I'm super tired!! However I can see you have a natural BFP which is amazing!!! Congrats!!! Hows everyone else doing?? Hope everyone is well

Kez xx


----------



## El90

I am so happy for you Luna, it really is fantastic news. Just what we needed on this thread!

2 weeks tomrrow! It's starting to feel real now. I've cancelled my exam in November because I just can't focus on it right now and I need to try keep my stress levels as low as possible. I really need to start eating healthier and get back into my exercises. I just haven't been in the right frame of mind these past couple of months. Least now I have dates it might give me a kick up the ass.

I think we would all be exactly the same in your situation hun, you are bound to worry about every single cramp or twinge. I'm sure your GPS will explain what happens next, it's so exciting isn't it. I would hold off telling the clinic for a few days too. Although I know this is going to stick! You are going to be fine . Have you told anyone yet or are you keeping it quiet?

Kezzzz! Welcome back hun. How was your holiday? Fabulous I hope. Did the break do you good? Did you hear anything while you were away? 

Hope everyone else is doing okay xx


----------



## Eilidh15

Hello ladies 

Kez - welcome back, hope you had a fab holiday and I hope your de-stressed and relaxed as much as you could. There's a lot of catch up on so you better get some sleep and read up haha 

El - sometimes we get put in sticky situations (exams and IVF etc) and you have to think about yourself and what's better for you at that particular time, being a little selfish doesn't always hurt. Your right though, you need to be totally stress free for IVF (well so I've heard anyway) I've still not heard from my appeal yet, my fiancé is better today (he's not cowboy walking anyway) I'm not sure why he had a needle down below, he said it was a sample of some sort, he didn't question because he's petrified of needles! pfft he's got the easy job, I'll be the needle junky throughout it all haha. My scrapbook hasn't arrived yet! I've been waiting ages for it, but I'm still collecting little bits and bobs for it which I'm enjoying. 

Luna - hope all is well! I know a lady that's had a baby through IVF and she's pregnant again (2nd IVF) it's one of the children at work, I adore him so much and his parents are amazing! They bought me a box of chocolates the other day with a note saying "because we understand, times can be hard" on the front, little things like that keep me going. 

Well I hope your week is going smoothly, I've got to get all of the children in the nursery's photos individually taken tomorrow...wish me luck! Having a bit of me time now, bath, cup of tea and a cheeky slice of cake and having an early night. Speak tomorrow ladies xx


----------



## El90

*Eilidh* i agree, we sure do get put in some sticky situations. I've been doing an exam a month for the past 6 months and i think i just need a bit of a break from it as it is so intense. Don't get me wrong i know that getting them done is important but at the minute i feel IVF and keeping myself stress free is priority.

I hope you hear from your appeal soon! How long has it been now? Ha ha I'm pleased your fiancée isn't walking like a cowboy anymore bless him. My bf wouldn't question why they were doing it either, i guess there's good reasons. I agree, the males do have the easy job. I bet it'll be nice doing a scrap book, i would enjoy doing something like that. I'm going to do something throughout this journey, i just don't know what yet.... 

I hope today goes well taking the children's photo's good luck with that!

Hope you've caught up on some sleep Kez 

Luna, i hope you're okay hun.

Hope everyone else is okay?!?

Have a good Thursday ladies xx


----------



## LunaWop

Hello everyone, and good morning to you all!

*Kez:* Welcome back! How was your holiday? I hope you've managed to rest and relax, and take some time for yourself...

*Eilidh:* Your colleague sounds lovely, it must help so much to know that there is someone close to you who understands! I hope today's picture-taking went well!

*El:* How are you feeling today, hon? I think you made the right choice by deciding to hold off on your November exam! Treatment is tough enough without you making it even harder on yourself!!

*AFM:* Nothing to report (which is very good news!). Everything seems quite and "Sesamy" is behaving well. I don't seem to have any symptoms at all (except for the cramping every now and then) which is making me freak out a little, but there is not uch I can do except keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for the better. I am seeing the GP next week and will take it from there. Also, trying to convince DH that it could be worth spending £100 for an early scan (if we can't get it on the NHS), if only to put my mind at ease! It would only be in a couple of weeks, though, so I have time to work on convincing him


----------



## El90

Morning Luna 

I'm not too bad today thanks hun, although since Sunday i have been really struggling to keep any food down. Every time i eat or drink anything it's just going straight through me (sorry for TMI). I don't know what's causing it because i don't really feel sick. I'm thinking it may be stress related or something? 

I'm pleased you have nothing to report , that's a good thing!! I still have my fingers crossed for you. I would do it! I think you need to, it will put your mind at ease and will stop you worrying. I'm sure you will be able to persuade your hubby . Do you not think you could get it on the NHS? Maybe explain the reasons why you feel like you need an early scan? You never know, could save yourself £100!

xx


----------



## LunaWop

Thank you, El!

I guess it could definitely be stress...but also I find that this season seems to facilitate all sorts of bugs (I had the most dreadful cold only a couple of weeks ago!) so maybe it's something like that. Try to keep well hydrated and avoid very cold drinks, that *should* help...

I will definitely try to convince my GP (she has been very understanding in the past), but if that doesn't work then I guess we'll just have to go for plan B...after all, we would have happily spent several hundred quid for additional treatment had the miracle not taken place, so we should be well able to afford Sesame's first picture...


----------



## Eilidh15

Hi guys hope your weekend is going good. We still haven't heard from the appeal yet, it's been 4 weeks today since we saw the GP And will be 4 weeks on Monday since they received my appeal so I hope sometime soon another letter will arrive. The photographs went well and more or less all the children smiled haha. 

Hope your all doing well and keeping the spirits up. I just can't wait for November to hurry up now xx


----------



## AR80

Goof Afternoon ladies

I hope you dont mind me joining in, but just reading the thread has been a huge source of support over the last few days since discovering this site. 

My husband and i got married last year and have been TTC since then. We went to the GP in June and it has taken until now to have the relevant tests and get a referral to see the fertility specialists. Our appointment is on Wednesday so feeling a mixture of apprehension and excitement.


----------



## Stace123

Hi I am new too AR80 been lurking for a while but decided to take the plunge. We have had all the tests (DH low sperm count and quality) and been recommended and approved for ICSI now on a 3 month wait whilst he takes some supplements (Androferti- If anyone has any experience of this please let me know there's not a lot online) it is a daunting process but there's a lot of information out there. It took me a long time to accept this is the way it has to be, now I just want it to start.


----------



## Eilidh15

Welcome girlies! 

It takes a lot of courage to join in with a thing like this, especially because everyone can access the thread...but we are here for good reasons. We are very supportive and are always here to listen and respond to your messages. I myself didn't really have anyone to talk to before coming on here and talking to the girls as no one understood me. We can relate to a lot of your situations and problems which is nice as we actually understand where your coming from. 

I'll introduce myself...I'm eilidh, I'm 21 and been with my fiancé 5 years, ttc for 4 years but can't conceive naturally due to stage 4 endometriosis, a large dermoid cyst (both removed to year along with my right ovary and tube) and recently found out I have hydrosalpinx in my left Fallopian tube. Currently waiting for our appeal for IVF to come through as my area doesn't allow IVF to those under 24! We are also awaiting an appointment in November to discuss our future IVF plans. Hopefully we can start sooner rather than later as I know my clinic closes over Christmas! 

Well I hope you get comforatble with us and stick around as the girls on here are lovely! I hope you've both had a lovely weekend too...speak tomorrow xx


----------



## AR80

Stace123- Well done for posting something. It s a bit daunting isnt it. It took me a few days to get the courage. DH tests have come back with poor quality. My initial bloods appeared to have come back normal but i will find out more on Wednesday. I do have a history of endometriosis though so i am not sure what part that is also playing as although i have painful periods havnt had any other probs for several years. 

eilidh 15- thank you for your welcome, it is really appreciated. I have been reading all about your appeal through the thread and i really hope you get good news soon. It seems unfair that you have to wait until you are older when it has already been established that you have had some problems. 

Have a good Monday everyone.


----------



## El90

Welcome *AR80 & Stace123* 

You have come to the right place, all the girls on here are lovely! I have felt much better since coming on here. Although the reasons why we are unable to conceive naturally are different we all understand how each of us feel.

*AR80* while under my GP i had to wait a long time for tests etc, it was really frustrating. I hope you get to find out more at your appointment on Wednesday!

*Stace123* it took me a while to accept that this is the way it has to be too. It's not easy at all. We are all here for each other though and i have found that it definitely helps to talk about your feelings, keeping them bottled up isn't good for you.

Which clinics are you both at?

*Eilidh* how are you doing? It's almost November 

Hope everyone else is doing okay! xx


----------



## AR80

It's really good to have some people to talk too about this. Although i am lucky, my husband is so supportive and i have a great family and friends network, no-one has been in this situation so i feel quite isolated. It also feels at the minute that whole world is getting pregnant. 

I come under the Plymouth NHS. 

I am just hoping that i get a bit of direction on Wednesday. 

Can anyone advise is the first consultation just lots of questions and things or should i prepare myself for anything more in depth?


----------



## El90

It's great that you have a good support network around you! My other half is supportive but i sometimes don't feel like he really gets how i feel if you know what i mean. Mind you even i don't at times as my emotions are all over the place!! I also feel isolated and I'm starting to feel a bit left behind as most of my friends have had children or are pregnant. 

I'm sure you will! I'm sure things will seem a lot clearer after your appointment on Wednesday 

Is this appointment with the Gynecologist? x


----------



## AR80

I know what you mean, i find that i get on my own nerves sometimes with all the emotions, let alone my DH's. 

I dont really know who we are seeing. I assume it is a gynaecologist. When we saw the GP, they did blood tests on me and DH has done the 2 semen analysis tests and we then were told that they had done a referral to the fertility clinic and this is the first appointment. 

It's very hard when you feel left behind. I am 35 so am very conscious of time.  I never thought it would be easy as was diagnosed with endometriosis when i was 18 but having the additional complication with DH was completely unexpected. Trying to stay positive as they say there is lots they can do these days. I am the aunty to 4 year old twins who were IVF and we appear to be under the same consultant so we remain hopeful.

xx


----------



## El90

While under my GP i had my day 5 and day 21 bloods done 3 times, i then had to have an Ultrasound. Once all the results came back i was referred to the Gynaecology unit at the Hospital.

At my first appointment he basically told me the results from the blood tests and the ultrasound. I had to have the day 5 and day 21 blood tests repeated another 2 times before i saw him again. When i saw him again he said i would need to have a HSG. The wait between appointments was ridiculous, it was something like 3 months! It was so frustrating. 

I know it's hard to stay positive but like you say there are lots of things they can do these days. 

Let us know how you get on on Wednesday! I hope you get some answers xx


----------



## AR80

El90 thanks for the info. How frustrating that you had to repeat the tests. Why was that? Hopefully i will get some clarity at the appointment. 

So what stage of the process are you at now then?


----------



## Eilidh15

Hello ladies how's everyone's first day of the week? It's getting colder and darker! I love this time of year it's so cosy. 

El - yessss nearly November! Bring on the 19th   I can't wait, 1 for the day off work and 2 because we will find out more about our future. 

Ar - I don't think it's fair either. I'm currently waiting for my results from my ultrasound and bloods along with my partners sperm sample. 

Hope all is good x


----------



## Stace123

Hi ladies thanks for the welcomes, it's a daunting world to dip your toe in to isn't it! I think there's a big fear of the unknown in there aswell so hearing other people's stories and gathering info is definitely helping. I don't know anyone that has been through anything similar, my family and close friends are great but it's hard for them when they haven't been through it themselves. 
We are with Midland Fertlity in Tamworth, although based about an hour and 15 mins away which is a bit of a pain. I am a little confused around timings, DH needs to give 3 samples for freezing (I think this is standard) does he have to do this before my treatment starts? We also need to get blood tests done according to the letter that they sent but I don't know if we can do this now or have to wait, and if this is done with our GP or the clinic? I'm trying to get an idea of when things will happen and make sure we are doing everything we can to be prepared. We have been advised to take a 3 month course of Androferti (well he has doubt it would do a lot for me!) so nothing will happen until Jan anyway but just wondering how soon after this actual treatment will start, I will be on the long protocol. Sorry for the ramblings hope everyone had a nice weekend xx


----------



## El90

*AR* you're very welcome! It was very frustrating it felt like it went on for months. I think the reason why they do it so many times is to see if anything changes. The tests i had done at the Doctors showed that i only ovulated one out of the three months and the tests i had done while under the Hospital showed that i didn't ovulate on any of the months. I was diagnosed with PCOS after the blood tests and ultrasound but after further investigations that wasn't actually correct.

I am just about to get started on my first IVF cycle. I start taking Norethisterone on Thursday, then i have my Down Reg appointment on the 5th November. It feels crazy that after all the waiting around it is finally coming to a head.

*Eilidh* i love this time of year too! Everyone thinks i'm mad ha ha. I fell asleep on the sofa at 8pm last night . The 19th will be here in no time! It's crazy to think that i would have finished DR by then, how scary!

*Stace* it sure is daunting! I completely agree with you, i don't think anyone will truly understand what you are going through unless they have been through it personally. Bless you! That is quite a way away isn't it!?!

My other half has had to provide two samples so far but they were just for testing purposes so i'm not completely sure whether you DH will need to provide them before or during treatment. I know my bf will have to provide another sample when we actually start treatment.

I had all my bloods done during investigations and i also had to have another load done at my first IVF appointment (as they have to be within 3 months). I felt the same as you, i didn't have a clue about anything and it was awful! I think every clinic is different though so if you are unsure give them a call, i'm sure they will be able to shed a bit of light on things for you. What's the Androferti for?

I had my tubes removed on the 1st May, i was discharged from the Hospital on the 22nd of June, had my first appointment at the IVF clinic on the 4th August and my second around the 2nd of September and i'm starting my first cycle on Thursday so since being referred it hasn't taken long at all!

xx


----------



## Stace123

Evening ladies,

Thanks El90  Androferti is basically a supplement that contains anti oxidents and vitamins etc and the plan is by using this and following a general healthy diet and lifestyle it should improve DH's sperm quality and quantity. The clinic recommended we try it and although he has been on the wellman capsules and doesn't lead an unhealthy lifestyle all we have to lose is 3 months..well that and £180! It will hopefully give us the best chance possible when we start treatment. I'm also cutting right back on alcohol and caffeine for 3 months.. It's a hoot in our house!


----------



## AR80

Hi everyone, 

We had our first appointment at the fertility clinic this morning and feel reasonably positive although quite overwhelmed. 

The specialist has confirmed that my blood tests have showed i am ovulating. Egg reserve is a bit low but not out of sync for my age (I am 35) and she used the expression 'the amount you have are definitely workable' so i am trying not to be too concerned. As i already know i have endometriosis, they want to do something called a HSG which i think a few of you have had. Does anyone have any info they can share on this? I think the biggest thing is going to be getting it done as my clinic only do this 2 set mornings a week. It also apparently has to be done within the first 10 days of cycle and you need to be at least 1 day clear of your period so dosnt leave a huge window

They also went through DH's results which although were not amazing it was not as bad as we thought originally. Once the HSG has been done, we will see her again and then hopefully have a bit more of a game plan. 

I hope everyone is having a good week and managing to stay positive. I am so glad i have you guys to talk too.


----------



## El90

Hey Everyone 

Fingers crossed that taking the Androferti and following a healthy diet will improve your DH's sperm quality and quantity Stace. Is that how much the Androferti is costing? I'm not really a big drinker so i can take or leave alcohol. I do like an alcoholic beverage over Christmas mind! I think i'm going to find that hard, all the temptation! I cut out caffeine a few months back and found it surprisingly easy. I drink a lot of tea and coffee during the day and now i can't really tell the difference. Is your DH doing it with you?

I'm pleased you came away from the appointment feeling reasonably positive AR! Have you had your AMH blood test? 

I had a HSG done on day 10 of my cycle. I'm not going to lie to you, i found it really uncomfortable but i had blocked tubes so maybe that was the reason i found it painful. Everyone is different though, i've seen posts on here where people have found it a walk in the park and wasn't phased by it at all. You will be fine! 

I'm pleased your DH's results weren't as bad as you were expecting! Did they say how long you would be waiting to have your HSG?

I'm so glad i have all you guys to talk to too! It really helps doesn't it 

xx


----------



## AR80

EL90-Yes trying to stay positive. Think it may take a while to get the HSG done in line with my cycle. AF is due at the weekend so will see if it fits. i am sorry that yours was so painful. I just want to get it done as nothing else will really progress until this happens. Trying to stay calm though as nothing i can really do. On a big diet now though as need to lose about half a stone to qualify for the funding so trying to keep that as a focus. What is the blood test you mentioned. I am not sure if this has been discussed yet.

Stace- I really hope the tablets help.

XXX


----------



## El90

I hope you manage to get it done soon AR! I think all the waiting around is the most frustrating part of this journey. I was the same, I couldn't progress until I had the HSG. I found it quite fascinating watching it on the screen while they did it. I started really well dieting and exercising but these past couple of months have just gone to pot. I'm enjoying food far too much . I'm really hoping I can get some control over it soon! I don't want to be eating bad during my cycle.  

The blood test I mentioned was AMH. I think AMH blood levels are thought to reflect the size of the remaining egg supply. You may have already had this done if you've been told that you egg reserve is low. Mine was 15 which I think is okay for my age, they told me I should produce between 8 to 10 eggs. It's not great but better thane zero I guess. 

Hope everyone else is okay  

xxx


----------



## LunaWop

Hello Ladies,

I have not posted in a while, but I hope you are all well.

*El:* If I remember right, you are supposed to start Norethisterone today? Good luck hun! When do you have to take it? Is it injection or spray?

*Eilidh:* Any news about the appeal? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!

*AR80, Stace:* Welcome! This is a wonderfully supporting group, and they have helped me beyond measure! I am sending you all my best thoughts!

*AFM:* No news really, still swinging from incredulity, to panic to joy. Went to the GP a couple of days ago, and she seemed a bit concerned about some cramps I am feeling...will go back tomorrow and she said that if they continue (which is happening) she might send me for an early scan. Fx it's all well...


----------



## El90

Hey Luna 

Yepp i started taking Norethisterone today. It's just in tablet form and i have to take it 3 times a day. 

I can't believe how quick these past few weeks have gone and i can't believe that this time next week i'd have been to my DR appointment and could potentially be starting injections. It's all starting to feel real now and i'm starting to feel reallyyyyy nervous.

Aww Luna i am praying that everything is okay! I really hope you can get an early scan!! How are you feeling in yourself? Has it sunk in yet?

xx


----------



## LunaWop

How are you doing El? Is the Norethisterone giving you any side effects or are you fine? Not far to go to the DR! I keep sending you all of my best thoughts!

AFM, went to the GP this morning, who sent me off to have the scan done! Little one looks healthy, at 1.8mm (5.5 weeks old, which is a couple of days less than the date based on the last menstrual period, but it's fine) and with a little heart beating already! I guess that I am starting to really allow myself to believe this now! 
I am hoping with all my heart that you will see your own little beanie in a month and a half!


----------



## El90

I'm very well thank you Luna how are you? No side effects which is great . Not long at all now, 6 days. Aww thank you so much!! 

I am so so happy for you! I think you needed to have the scan, you needed to put your mind at ease. Like you said you can now allow yourself to believe it. It's real and its happening and its amazing! I bet it was fascinating to see wasn't it, a little baby growing inside you with a little heartbeat it's so lovely. 

I'm hoping that too Luna! I am going to try and stay as positive as i can starting now!

Have you told anyone yet? Or are you going to wait until the 12 week scan?

Congratulations again hun, it couldn't have happened to a nicer person  

xx


----------



## AR80

Hey hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. 

I am home alone as DH been out watching the rugby. 

Luna- Lovely to see that everything is so far so good. How lovely for us all to see a positive outcome. Make sure you look after yourself and rest lots. 

EL90- glad you are not getting any side effects. Great that everything is moving for you. 

I feel blue today. AF arrived last night so feel quite emotional. Especially as looking at the days, ii am not going to be able to get the HSG done this cycle. I have had a thought today and wondered if it was possible to get this done privately to speed this up. I wouldn't however want to do anything to influence the NHS funding for IVF. Does anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## El90

Morning AR 😊

My weekend has been lovely thank you. Went to see Michael Mcintyre last night, it was fab. Hope you've had a great weekend.

Im pleased i haven't had any side effects! Cant believe i will be starting the injections next week, I'm feeling quite anervous now.

I'm so sorry to hear you was having a down day hun 😟. How are you feeling today? Better i hope. I wouldn't have thought that getting your HSG done privately would affect NHS funding. I've seen a few ladies on here have done that to speed up the process. If you can get it done quicker and it doesn't affect funding then I'd go for it. I must say that the most frustrating part of this ttc journey is all the waiting around we have to do 😕.

Hope everyone else is okay! Seems a bit quiet on here at the moment. Enjoy your Sunday girls xx


----------



## LunaWop

Hello everyone!

*AR:* I would suggest you drop an email to your CCG asking them about it! DH and I had the same problem as you (not wanting to wait ages for NHS to sort some tests out, but also not wanting to risk our funding). We emailed our CCG explaining the situation and asking them whether we could get the investigations done privately, and they said it was fine. Not sure about yours, but our CCG replied within a couple of hours of the original email (as long as we emailed before early afternoon), so worth giving it a try!

*El:* Great to hear you are still side-effects-free! Only a handful of days before you start injections at last! You are always in my thoughts hun!

I woke up in the middle of the night with what felt like some of my worst period pains ever. I was scared senseless and ran to the bathroom to check whether I was bleeding. I wasn't, which hopefully is a good sign, but I am terribly worried again now  I guess there is nothing I can do aside from hoping for the best though...


----------



## El90

Morning Luna 😊

I know! It's crazy isn't it! Bless you, the same goes to you. I really hope everything works out for you hun.

Oh my god how scary! I'm so pleased you weren't bleeding! I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now. Every cramp, twinge, pain must drive you insane. I'm sure you have nothing to worry about though. Have you had any pains or anything since? Take it easy today! 

xx


----------



## AR80

Thanks to both of you for replying. Was really grateful to hear from you guys today.

Feeling a bit better today thanks. The first day of AF coming never gets any easier does it. Have discussed it with DH and we have emailed this morning just to ask if this one can be done privately and ask the cost. We have the money luckily as we have been saving as we were unsure of what funding would be available. Luckily we live very close to both the clinic where we are being seen and also the place where things can be done privately. Hopefully we may hear something back in next few days and if its a goer i can look at this getting this done for my next cycle. As AF comes every 23-27 days may not be too long. 

Luna- I am so sorry to hear what a rough night you have had. I am sure that the no bleeding is a good sign. Just wrap yourself in cotton wool today. I will prob be on again later today if you need to chat.

EL- I am glad that you are  doing so well. 

Speak soon

xxx


----------



## El90

No worries AR, that's what we are here for .

I'm pleased your feeling a little bit better. It doesn't i agree, the disappointment is the same every month isn't it. 

Have you had a reply to the email you sent yet hun? Hope you get one soon!

Have a good Monday girls xxx


----------



## Eilidh15

all my posts aren't visible on the thread!! I've posted 2 new posts from a few days ago and they aren't showing up! I'm not being ignorant girlies! 

good news anyway we have been accepted for the now funding by the big bosses but our local CCG have to decide as well now but I can't really see them saying no if the big guys have already said yes! 

hope your all doing well and are healthy! the girl at work lost a twin so she's still got one baby which is nice, I'm so happy for her but yet so envious at the same time. also had my partners uncle coming today bragging about his girlfriend being newly pregnant too, i wouldn't mind but they're not in a stable enough position to even have a child! I feel so angry and sad but at myself not at her, my problems are ours to deal with no one else's but I feel so envious and jealous is unreal! 

I've been off work today and tomorrow, not well at all.  hope your Monday has been good girlies xx


----------



## Cloudy

*Eilidh - I can assure you that your posts haven't been moved or removed, but there are no posts showing from you since the 26th October (other than today's). Sometimes if you remain logged in to the Forum via your phone/tablet it doesn't update things properly and you can get timed-out without realising it, therefore you need to log in/out and it should refresh. If you have any more problems let me know.

Cloudy - Moderator

Xxx *


----------



## AR80

morning everyone.

We did some digging yesterday and we think we can get the HSG done privately and it costs around £440 so not too bad. When we phoned the fertility office who we are under they were really helpful and said it wouldn't effect our funding but what was strange is that they hadn't really come across anyone doing this so therefore were a bit vague on what we need to do. This has made us think that maybe the wait wont be as bad as what we are thinking. So i think we are going to see if i can get in done after next AF (my cycle is 23-27 days) so shouldn't be too long and if its not possible then we may come back to this. Really want it done ASAP but don't really want to spend the money if i could potentially get it done for free in a few weeks. Do you guys think that sounds sensible??

Eilidh- Great news that your appeal is looking good. Like you say, i am sure you will be fine now. It is so hard when everyone around is getting caught. I have had a real roller coaster with this over the last few months. I have 3 best friends who are my angels. We have all been friends since we were kids. A few months ago 2 of them both fell pregnant within weeks of each other which as you can imagine was really hard as was so pleased for them but was devastated that it wasn't happening for us. Unfortunately one miscarried at 10 weeks and another at 16 weeks which has simply been horrendous. The up and down with emotions nearly sent me over the edge to be honest. Its only natural to have times when this is REALLY hard. 

Anyway, hope everyone is ok today. 

xxxx


----------



## Eilidh15

morning guys! I'm feeling better today but my fiancé is off I'll today aswell now, I was always taught to share what I have haha! 

AR - I understand how you feel, when you want something so bad your willing to do anything, £440 is a lot of money if you can get it done for free in the next few weeks, it's a hard decision to make but just think you've waited long enough to get where you are today so what's an extra couple of weeks going to do? that's what I tell myself, 4 years of trying fora baby and we are nearly there. we just have to keep pushing and keep strong. hopefully we will be alright, I can't wait to start at it all and have a little one to cherish at the end. our baby will be loved and cherished by so many people because it will be extra special and definitely not a mistake or accident baby xx


----------



## AR80

Thanks Eilidh, yes i think we have pretty much made up our minds to wait a month and see how we get on. 

So whats the next steps for you then?


----------



## El90

*Eilidh* i thought you was quiet!! I'm so pleased you have been accepted for funding by the "big bosses" that's fantastic news. I can't see your CCG saying no either hun.

Aww the poor girl! How far is she? You're bound to feel like that, it's completely normal. My step sister has just announced that she's pregnant and i feel the same as you. It annoys be even more because she said she didn't want any more children and is always on and off with her partner. That's just life though i guess...

How are you feeling today? Better i hope!

*AR* Jeezz that's a bit expensive! If i was you i would wait and get it done on your next cycle hun. This year is flying by so your next cycle will be here before you know it .

Hope everyone else is okay!! xxx


----------



## Eilidh15

glad to hear you've made you mine up AR! our next steps are to sign consent forms and decide what our treatment plan is I think, I do know they close for some time over Xmas but I don't know when or if that is going to halt our treatment at all 

thanks EL I'm trying to keep positive about it all. that girl is about 6 weeks pregnant I think I'm feeling better today yes  thanks for asking 

hope you girls are good xx


----------



## LunaWop

Good morning, ladies!

*El:* Today is the day isn't it? At what time is your scan? Do let us know how it goes!!! Will they give you an estimated date for EC? Is there a lot of monitoring during stimms?

*Eilidh:* Has there been any progress? I agree with all the others that hopefully you have passed the biggest hurdle?

*AR:* So sorry you need to wait another month, but hopefully it will be over before you realise it!

AFM, everything is the same...We've booked a private scan on Monday 16th November: if everything goes well we'd be at 8+4 then, and the stats say that if you get good results at a scan around that time you have an excellent chance that everything will be fine...So now I just need to wait until then without freaking out too badly.


----------



## El90

Morning Ladies, 

Today is the day Luna. My appointment was at 9am and went really well . I start DR tonight and i'm on 0.5ml of Buserelin. I have my scan on the 18th and if everything looks good i will start stimming continuing on 0.5ml of Buserelin and also 5ml of Merional for around 14 days. EC should be roughly around the 4th December. The mock transfer went really well, the nurse said that everything looked good.

I am feeling really happy now! I finally feel like i'm getting somewhere. Don't know how i feel about tonight's injection yet but i'm sure i'll be absolutely fine.

Aww Luna i'm praying everything works out for you hun, i really am! Try and stay positive. I know it's hard and i know your mind is doing overtime at the minute but everything will be fine, i'm sure .

How is everyone else doing? Good i hope!

xxx


----------



## AR80

hi ladies, nice to hear from everyone. 

Luna- So glad everything is going ok and that you have sorted a scan. Hopefully you will get some reassurances and then you can relax and start to enjoy thing a bit. 

El- Everything is sounding really positive for you. The injections are scary but i am sure it will just be a case of getting used to doing it and you will be fine. 

Eilidh15- Glad you are feeling better. Hopefully you will get some more info soon as to how you can progress. 

AFM- Having a bit of a funny week. Feel really distracted and frustrated that i cant move things any quicker. Dont feel as anxious as i have been but really tired and finding it hard to concentrate.


----------



## kez26

Morning Ladies,

Hope you are all well  Sorry I've been AWOL for some time, I've just been struggling quite a bit and not really been on here much 

Hiiii and welcome to all the newbies on the thread   

It looks like everyones progressing well on their journeys which is lovely to see xxx

AR - hope things get moving faster for you soon and glad you are not feeling as anxious as that's an awful feeling xx

Eilidh - Fingers crossed you get some info soon xx

El - How was your first injection?? Bet you're excited for 4th Dec   xx

Luna - How are you feeling?? Not long till you have your scan  exciting times xx

AFM - I had my follow up appointment for my Laparoscopy eventually and have been told that I will have to be referred back to hospital before I can start treatment to have my tubes clipped or removed which I wasn't expecting. I just feel like the whole process is getting longer and longer  oh well I'm sure it will all happen eventually.

Hope you all have a lovely day 

Kez xxxx


----------



## El90

Morning Ladies, It's Friday! Yayyy 

*AR* I think you're right, i don't feel nervous about doing tonight's injection after last night. I think it was just beginners nerves.

I really feel for you hun, the waiting around is so frustrating isn't it. I think that was the worse part for me. It's awful because there is nothing we can do to move things along quicker. I am finding it really hard to concentrate too. I found out yesterday that i failed my last exam, i am really gutted about that because i've nailed every other one I've done so far. I think my mind must have been somewhere else.

How are you feeling today? Have you got anything nice planned for the weekend?

*Kezzzz!* so nice to hear from you hun, I've been thinking about you!!

My first injection was a walk in the park, i got myself all worked up for nothing. I didn't even feel it go in, it stung a little when the liquid went in but that's all.

I am so sorry to hear you have to be referred back to the hospital before you can start treatment! Do you know whether you are going to have your tubes clipped or fully removed yet?

I really feel for you and i really really hope things move quick for you. Do you know how long you will be waiting for an appointment?

Have a lovely day girls & a fab weekend

xxxx


----------



## kez26

Morning El,

Awwww glad it wasn't too bad  I'm dreading that bit to be honest, so I'm happy they aren't too bad xx

I'm not sure which I will have yet, I've been trying to find out which option is best but its all a bit confusing!! Haven't got a clue when I will have it done either as I've still not completed the paperwork for CARE yet, its so long compared to the paperwork I had to do for Bourne Hall!! Hoping to get it all finished this weekend so I can post it and get a consultation asap.. Fingers crossed anyway xx


----------



## LunaWop

Good morning ladies! And hurray for Friday!!!

*Kez:* So good to hear from you! I am really sorry you have to go through all this waiting, and changing of plans, and waiting again. It's just so stressful and frustrating! I am SURE that it WILL end soon, and that you will finally be able to get things going and see your BFP!!!

*El:* Delighted to hear the injection wasn't bad! I must admit I was always worried about injecting myself! Don't give yourself a hard time on that exam: you have been going through so much in these last few months that you have just asked too much of yourself!

*AR:* Oh, the nightmare of the wait! Before the last year or so I would have never thought that those 4 letters (W-A-I-T) would have been enough to through me in a full anxiety/panic attack! I can still remember when our consultant told us that we needed to do karyotyping tests, and that we'd need to wait 4 weeks for the results. I left the clinic that day and started screaming and crying...with DH looking more embarrassed as the minutes passed.

AFM, all fine I guess. Still really anxious (and probably will be at least until the next scan), but trying to hang on to the fact that our little beanie is a warrior (it wasn't even supposed to be there in the first place...it must fight to stay and grow)

 to all!


----------



## El90

*Kez* you really don't have anything to worry about when it comes to the injections. Although saying that I'm not looking forward to starting stimming because i will have to do one injection in my tummy and another in my leg. The tummy ones i am fine with but I've heard that it can be quite painful in your leg.

I was in your situation and my consultant strongly advised having the tubes completely removed, the option of having them clipped wasn't even mentioned. Yours may be different though hun. I can't believe how much paperwork there is to complete it's madness isn't it. I hope your get a consultation real soon! You've waited around long enough now it's really not fair. I have everything crossed for you!!

Have you got anything nice planned for the weekend?

*Luna* I'm trying not to worry too much about the exam, i know I've had a lot on my plate and my head hasn't been in studying. Thing is i only failed by 2 marks which is even more gutting. I just hope my boss understands when i tell him . IVF is priority right now, in my opinion i can sit an exam any time, IVF is something i feel i need to do now.

Not long to go until your scan hun! You hit the nail on the head there, your little bean wasn't supposed to be there in the first place, you've got a little miracle there and it will fight and grow!! How far are you now? I'm praying you get good news are your scan!! 

xxx


----------



## kez26

Fingers crossed Luna!! I'm sure your scan will be absolutely fine.

El - oooh that doesn't sound nice to have to do it in your leg, thought all of them were in your belly. I'm sure that one will be ok though  

Nothing planned for me this weekend, apart from sleep lol... I've been a tired, moody cow this week and really need to rest before I get myself sacked   

Hope all of you are having a good day xxx


----------



## El90

Hey Kez!

I thought they were all in your belly too, shows how much i know ha ha. I'm sure it'll be okay, I've got to do it i guess. Last nights injection hurt a bit more compared to Thursdays 😕. I think ill have to jab the more flabby area tonight.

How's your weekend so far ? Hope you've caught up on your sleep! You have good reason to be a mardy cow hun, you've got a lot on your plate at the minute.

Did you manage to get all your forms sorted?  

Hope everyone else is okay and enjoying the weekend 😊

xxx


----------



## lilac789

Hi ladies. It's been a few weeks since I introduced myself. Hope you are all doing well. We've now had our first cycle date. Eek! We have our information evening on the 12th and our 121 appointment on 23rd. We've been and had our blood tests done and now just anxiously waiting.

Everything seems to have happened so quickly. We were told the waiting list was 16 weeks but it has only taken 10.  Everything seems very real now!


----------



## El90

Hi Lilac 😊

I'm pleased things are moving on for you now. Your appointment will be here in no time.

It's quite scary when things start to feel real but it's also very exciting.

How are you feeling? Have you had your blood results back? xx


----------



## lilac789

Hi el90, we don't get the results back until the 121 appointment. I  can probably already tell them what they will be! I feel like a pin cushion with amount of blood tests I've had done over the last 18 months! I'm feeling very excited but very nervous at the same time. Feeling very anxious at the thought of injecting myself. How have others found it?


----------



## kez26

Morning Ladies,

Had a busy weekend so didn't get on here at all sorry  

Lilac - Good luck with everything, the worst part is all the waiting I feel. Fingers crossed your blood tests come back quickly  xx

El - Still not finished my forms  to be honest I'm absolutely shocking at filling in forms and I'm struggling with bits of it. Might just have to send it to them and they can ask me questions during my appointment! I really should have sent them to them by now   
Hows things with you?? xx

Hope you all had a good weekend   

Kez xx


----------



## Eilidh15

hi girls, been down the past few days, still not heard from my appeal yet which is pretty disheartening seen as our appointment is next Thursday! hope your all ok and doing good! good news is that my house is nearly decorated which is a bonus, painting the dining room this weekend. 

short and sweet today I'm afraid! xx


----------



## El90

Hi Ladies,

Hope you're all okay! I'm so pleased it's Friday 

*Lilac* how did your information evening go last night? Only 10 days until your appointment! I felt the same about doing the injections. I don't find them too bad, some days they can be uncomfortable then others i don't feel a thing, very strange. You will be fine though hun 

*Kez* have you finished your forms yet hun? I found the forms we had to complete quite confusing, I'm shocking at filling them out too! How is everything with you? Have you heard anything yet?

*Eilidh* sorry to hear that! Have you chased them up? How are your feeling about your appointment next week? Good news about your house being almost decorated! Least painting will keep you busy this weekend!

*Luna* how are you??

Hello to everyone else! Hope you're all taking care of yourselves 

AFM - today is my 9th day at DR and i feel absolutely exhausted! I don't know if it's the drugs or if it's just me. I've been an emotional wreck and really need to pull myself together 

Have a great weekend girls!

xxx


----------



## AR80

Hi Everyone, 

Sorry for the lack of posts on my part. Absolutely manic week at work. At least it has kept my mind of things. Just waiting for AF which should be anytime around next weekend and then i will see if it fits with me getting the HSG done. Hate all this waiting. 

I hope everyone is ok. 

Hi Lilac. I dont think we have spoken before but i hope you are getting on. 

Kez, i hope you are feeling brighter after a restful weekend last week and that you managed to get your forms done. I know the waiting came stresses you too my lovely. 

Eilidh- sorry to hear you are feeling low. How frustrating that you havnt heard anything. Try to do something nice this weekend to cheer you up. I am sure that you will get the result you want. 

EL90- Dont be too hard on yourself. What you are doing is hardcore and i am sure the hormones make everyone feel like that. How many more days do you have to go?

Luna- hope everything ig good and that you are ok


----------



## El90

Hey AR,

Lovely to hear from you 😊.

I hope your AF will fit in with getting your HSG done. The waiting is awful, so frustrating. Everything will start to come together for you soon though i promise!

I just can't believe how tired I've felt these past few days and I've got a banging headache today. I've got a scan on wednesday and providing everything looks as it should I'll start stimming. It's going so quick! 

I really hope you get your HSG done on this cycle!! What's the plan after that? xx


----------



## AR80

Hi El

I have no idea at this stage what the plan will be. I guess if all ok with HSG they will give me some sort of plan and timeline. I am not convinced there wont be a problem tho as i am wondering if my endometriosis has caused scarring which is what gives me such painful periods. We will see tho. 

Sorry to be thick but whats stimming? I know you are having injections now but not sure what this means. Please dont worry to much about how you feel. When my sister in law went through IVF 5 years ago she was all of the place and felt really unwell at this stage. Keep going and i will keep everything crossed for Wednesday for you.
xx


----------



## lilac789

Well the information evening was very interesting. I was surprised at how many couples were there, about 17. We also have a schedule. I start DR on the 6th December and possibly stimulation on 30th December with egg collection planned around the 11th January.

Hope you are feeling better el90.


----------



## El90

Hi Ladies,

*AR* i also suffer from really bad periods, i thought that when they removed my tubes and some endo they would be less painful but unfortunately there not. I dread AF arriving every month!! Don't be sorry. I really didn't have a clue what anything meant, I'm slowly learning. The stimming injections basically stimulate your ovaries to produce multiple eggs (i think ha ha). I will find out for definite tomorrow at my appointment I'm sure. Any sign of AF arriving?

*Lilac* I'm so pleased you found the information evening interesting. That's great that you have a schedule!! Things are finally moving along for you. How are you feeling about getting started?

Hope everyone else is okay!

xxx


----------



## LunaWop

Hello ladies, sorry for my absence!

How are you doing *El*? I hope the headaches get a bit better! I think you can safely try paracetamol to relieve the pain? Best of luck for your scan tomorrow!

*Eilidh*, have you had any news from the appeal? Is there anyone you can chase about it? What is the appointment on Thursday for?

How is it going with the forms *Kez*? They sound like utter hell to fill in!

*AR* I hope AF arrives soon so that you can get the whole process started...I still think that waiting is the worst part of the whole process!

Congratulations *lilac*! only a few weeks to wait!

AFM all fine: we had a second scan yesterday and little beanie measured perfect for its age and had a strong heartbeat. Stats say that the first 8 weeks are the toughest, and after those the risk of losing the baby become really low so fx we've passed our biggest hurdle!


----------



## El90

Morning Ladies 😊

Hope you're all okay!

I'm not too bad thanks Luna, headaches have been driving me insane but i think I'm getting used to them now. It's the tiredness that I'm finding the hardest, i have no energy whatsoever.

That's fantastic news hun i am really happy for you! Are you feeling a bit more relaxed after the scan? I hope you are. When is your next scan? I can't believe how quick time is going it's crazy.

I had my DR scan today and the nurse said that i have a cyst on my right ovary 😐. She didn't seem too worried about it and said they would drain it when i go in for egg collection. I can't help but worry about it though. At first she said it looked like a tube filled with fluid but if she'd read my notes she'd have seen that i have no tubes! I start stimming tonight so I'm pleased i can still carry on with the cycle.

Do you have your appointment tomorrow Eilidh? You heard anything about your appeal?

AR, Lilac and Kez i hope you're all okay!

xxx


----------



## AR80

Hey lovely ladies, i hope everyone is well. 

EL- Try not to worry, i am sure that it wont cause you any problems, they wouldnt have started you stimming if they could see a problem. Hope the headaches and tiredness ease soon. when is your egg collection. 

Luna- So pleased that the little one is growing nicely. Not long until your 12 week scan and then you can really relax a bit. 

Hope all you other ladies are ok and not getting to fed up with the waititng process. 

AFM- AF is due anytime from Sunday to Thurs next week. I have tried to work out the days and if it comes Sun i will be out with the days again. Ideally if AF comes Tues-Thurs next week i could potentially get the HSG done on either the Wed or the Thurs the following week so please keep everything crossed that she plays the game this month


----------



## LunaWop

Wow, *El*! Stimms time already...you are almost there hun! I am so excited for you! Do you have much monitoring in the stimms phase? When is your next scan? When do they expect EC to take place? I hope the new injections aren't too hard on you!

*AR:* Oh, I hate when everything depends on the witch! Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you, hope she holds off for a few days more!!!

I think I am almost allowing myself to believe it will happen now...next scan should be sometime before Xmas, but don't have a date yet: I'm seeing the midwife next Friday for the first time and I hope she'll tell me more...


----------



## AR80

Hey, hope everyone has had a good weekend and is ok. 

AF arrived right on time today so am booked in for HSG next wednesday. Not looking forward to it but at least we will be one step closer

xxx


----------



## Mrs_Robinson

Hello all...i hope you don't mind me jumping on your convo but I joined today to make some fertility friends lol...hubby and I have been diagnosed with unexplained infertility and we have our first appointment with Salisbury ivf centre on the 8th Dec. It is just to go through all the NHS funding bits and pieces and get us weighed etc...the lady told me there is a 3-4 week waiting list at the moment so I'm hoping it won't take long...what can I expect? How many appointments come after this one before I actually start? Ttc with hubby for 27 months. Both had previous losses with previous partners...along awaited journey no longer feels so long for us now....i hope you are all well and I have enjoyed reading through some of your convos  (I hope u don't mind) xx


----------



## lilac789

Hi ladies,

*AR* Glad you got your HSG booked in.

*El* try not to worry. As lunar said they wouldn't continue if it was a problem.

Welcome *Mrs Robinson*. I wish I could give some advice but waiting time at my clinic was 10 weeks, so longer than yours!

Afm... af randomly arrived, as always, on Saturday after a 45 day cycle! we had our 121 appointment yesterday and went home with 2 bags of syringes and needles ready to start dr on 7th December. We got our schedule too. Didn't really get any test results back was told I am on a slightly different protocol due to my pcos. I am taking 0.5mg buserelin (I think). Is that the same as other people?


----------



## El90

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is well &#128522;

*Luna* i know it's flying by isn't it! I really can't believe how quick things are moving now. I'm getting more nervous the closer i get to the end. How is everything with you hun? I'm so pleased to hear that your allowing yourself to believe now! How far are you now? Have you told anyone yet?

*AR* that's fantastic news! I am so pleased you finally have a date for your HSG. You will be absolutely fine. How are things with you hun?

*Mrs Robinson* welcome! Just to give you an idea... Before starting my cycle i had my first consultation where they weighed me and my partner and did our bloods. 4 weeks after that we went back to go through the results and we're also told which protocol I'd be on. In between those appointments my parter had to go to the clinic and provide a sperm sample. My first consultation was in August and second appointment in September and i started down regging on 5th November so it's been quite quick for me. Hope that helps a bit &#128522;. How are you feeling about getting started??

*Lilac* how exciting! How are you feeling about getting started? I'm on the same dose of buserelin as you. What stimming drugs are you on hun?

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all well &#128536;

AFM i had a scan today and everything went well which I'm so happy about. I have 6 follicles on my left ovary and 8 on my right. My biggest follicle is 14mm, they've upped my merional from 150 to 225 to give the smaller follicles a boost. My lining is nice and thick, the nurse said she's very happy with it. I have another scan on Friday and looking at egg collection either Monday or Wednesday next week.

xxx


----------



## LunaWop

Hello Ladies!

*AR:* great that you have a date, I hope everything will go smoothly now!

*Mrs Robinson:* Once I actually got to the ivf clinic, things started moving really fast. The only thing that delayed the start of the cycle was the need to wait for the bloods results, but even then it was little more than 3 weeks...so if the waiting list is 3-4 weeks it sounds like you might be starting early in the new year! fx!

*Lilac:* This is really super-exciting! 7th December is really not far away!

*El:* Delighted to hear that everything is fine: 8+6 follicles sounds brilliant! And the fact that your lining is nice and thick is excellent news! Will be keeping my fingers crossed for your next scan...and for the week after that!  So so happy that things are going well for you!!!

AFM: I would have never believed I could say it, but...I am 10 weeks today! We've only told our closest family (they were waiting for us to start our ICSI cycle, so we had to spill the beans very early on) and a couple of very close friends (one of whom has had two lovely children through ICSI)...fx everything goes well and we can announce over Xmas (when we'll be just out of the dreaded first trimester)...


----------



## El90

Morning Luna 

I was so nervous and was thinking the worst before my scan yesterday so i was over the moon with the outcome. Fingers crossed everything is still okay tomorrow and the smaller follicles have caught up . I really hope i will be ready for egg collection on Monday. I emailed my boss and explained that i would need a couple of days off unpaid next week/the week after for egg collection/egg transfer and he said he would authorise the days so i won't lose any money which i thought was really nice of him. 

That's amazing Luna! I am so so happy for you and your hubby. I bet you can't wait to announce it to the world can you? I so can't wait for that day . Everything will be absolutely fine at your next scan i know it! Have you had any pregnancy symptoms yet hun? 

Have a lovely day everyone, it's almost Friday 

xxx


----------



## Mrs_Robinson

Thank you all for your warm welcome...it's so nice to find you girls here....are you looking forward or more nervous to have your eggs collected? I can't help it but be really very excited about getting going....how exciting that you are 10weeks with a surprise bfp !!! It's so nic to hear these things...i was sort of thinking I would start in the new year early on...what bloods are done? As I've had a couple of them already...just interested what they are for...also hubby has done 3 samples already do you think that they will need to do another. I really can't wait and after 4 and half years am so ready for it xx


----------



## LunaWop

*El: *Your boss is absolutely lovely, brilliant that you don't have to lose any money! I'm sure your smaller follicles will behave, but do keep us posted! How are you doing with side effects? I was fine up to 5+3 or so (felt exactly as if my period was about to come, which is the reason I only tested when I was almost 1 week late!), but then the nausea started...I haven't been sick, but in the last 3-4 weeks I have felt nauseous 24 hours day, 7 days week. Annoying, but it's supposed to be a good sign for baby growth, so taking it all with a smile. Boobs/nipples are quite sore as well: bbs feels very much like the days just before the period comes, nipples is new (but only kicked in from week 8 or so)...

*Mrs Robinson: * I had to have bloods for almost everything full count, Thyroid function and antibodies, Vit D, AMH, Rubella. And of course I had already had Progesterone, FSH and LH. Plus of course tests for Hepatitis, HIV, Syphilis, Gonorrhea, Chlamydia. DH had the STIs, plus he had to do Cystic Fibrosis carrier and Karyotyping (the latter is REALLY slow to get the results back).


----------



## El90

*Mrs Robinson* this board has really helped me on my ttc journey, the support you get from the ladies on here is invaluable! I think i am nervous and excited about egg collection. I am excited that i will be moving on to the next stage but also feel very nervous about how many eggs will be collected.

I had the same bloods done as Luna. My partner provided a couple of samples before being referred to the IVF clinic and i'd had several blood tests but we had to redo them because my clinic like them to be done within 3 months. Yours may be different though. If they do want you to redo them i would have thought you'd have them done at your first consultation appointment.

I bet you can't wait to get started, 4 and half years is a long time!! Since being at the IVF clinic the process has moved so much quicker, i hope it does for you too .

*Luna* work have been absolutely amazing with me through this, i couldn't ask for a more supportive bunch! I'm sure they will catch up, i don't think they were much smaller really, they just need a little boost. I will let you know how i get on tomorrow . I think I've had every side effect going ha ha, i was telling the nurse yesterday and she said i was one of the unlucky ones. I've had a constant headache since starting treatment, i am tired all the time and have ulcers in my mouth and a sti on my eye and i can't stop eating!! Other than that i'm fine .

I bet the nausea isn't very nice at all is it hun? Least it's a good sign though! . When are you going to start buying bits for the baby? Do you think you will find out what you're having? It's so exciting!!

xxx


----------



## AR80

Morning ladies

Lovely to see so many posts on here this morning.

Luna, i am so pleased to hear how well you are doing. You sound like such a lovely person so am over the moon this has happened for you. 12 weeks scan before Xmas too which will be am amazing pressie for all you family and friends. 

El- From the little i know about all this it sounds like you are doing amazingly well. Stay positive and im sure you will get the result you so much want. I have everything crossed that Monday goes smoothly for you. 

Mrs Robinson- Nice to see you on here. I think you are a bit further along than me but happy to chat anytime.

Lilac- hopefully all is good with you too.

AFM- Excited/nervous about getting Wednesday done. Quite concerned that it is going t present further problems but at least we will know. El, how quickly did you get seen again after you HSG?


----------



## El90

Hello AR 

Thank you hun! That's really nice of you. I will find out tomorrow if i am ready for egg collection on Monday, if it isn't Monday it'll definitely be Wednesday. I will update you after my scan.

I agree with you, it may present further problems but at least you can get the problems sorted before moving on to the next stage. At my last scan when they found the cyst they first thought it was a tube filled with fluid and the doctor said to me that if it was i would have been referred back to the hospital to have them removed so i'm so pleased i had them taken out before starting my IVF cycle.

Initially they sent me an appointment date 3 months after my HSG but i couldn't wait that long so hounded them a bit and managed to get seen earlier. It might be worth doing if you have to wait a long time! If i remember correctly i had my follow up appointment from my HSG on a Wednesday and was in for a Lap on the Friday so it was mega quick, 4 weeks after that i had my tubes removed. 

What time are you booked in for your HSG? How are you feeling about it? xx


----------



## AR80

Hi El

Thanks so much for the info.  I am not looking forward to it but just want it done as i know that nothing else can move forward until this happens. I am not sure if they will want to do lap as had that done a few years back which confirmed my Endometriosis. I am concerned about what the future holds but i guess i just have to take it one step at a time. 

I am hoping the wait after wont be too long but trying to find a positive, it gives me a bit longer to lose some weight. I am really close now. Just 5lb off being under the required BMI. This time of year is hard tho. 

Were you in much pain after the HSG. My boss has told me to take the day off but i am worries.

XXX


----------



## El90

Hi AR,

Not a problem at all . I think the only reason i had to have a Lap after the HSG was because the dye didn't flow through my tubes and my doctor wanted to investigate further. You do have to take it one step at a time, it's so hard though especially with all the waiting around we have to do. Least after the HSG you will know exactly what is what and will be able to move forward.  

Well done you! How much have you lost overall? I have put on so much weight since starting treatment. I don't know if it's the drugs but all i seem to do is eat! I bet my BMI is over now . I completely agree this time of year is so hard! Especially with all the chocolate and cakes the girls keep bringing in the office, i just can't say no!!

I underestimated the HSG. I started a new job the day before i had the HSG so i felt like i had to go to work after. It takes me about 50 minutes to get to work and it really hurt when i pressed the pedals. I should have really took the rest of the day off but i didn't want to take the biscuit. If i were you i'd take the full day off. It may affect you different but i did find it really uncomfortable (maybe due to the fact that my tubes were blocked)

xxx


----------



## AR80

Hi El

Yes i am definitely going to have the day off on Wed. hopefully it wont be too bad but if it is at least i can veg in front of the TV and i literally live 5 minutes drive from the hospital and my mum is going to drive me. 

I have lost just over a stone and a half but am finding this last half a stone is being really stubborn. I just have to think though that its the difference in us being funded or not. Its took me since the July but we are so glad we realised about the BMI when we did as we were both over weight. Unfortunately we both eat when stressed so had put a bit on over the last year. DH has just hit what he needs to be and i have this last bit to lose. The pressure is on a bit now. Do you happen to know-when do they do the check for your weight?

I just hope we can start things moving fairly early in the new year.


----------



## El90

Hi AR,

That sounds good to me! Put your feet up afterwards and chill out for the afternoon . I'm pleased your mum is going to drive you, thinking back i really shouldn't have drove afterwards. Make sure you take some painkillers before you have it done! My doctor gave me a prescription for some and i also had to insert a pessary afterwards (think it was to stop any infection).

Well done both of you that's really good! You will get there hun, just keep at it. I too eat when i'm stressed, I've never really understood how people loose so much weight when they are stressed because i'm the complete opposite ha ha. 

At my very last hospital appointment they weighed me and this was put on my referral form to IVF clinic. I was also weighed at my first IVF consultation but haven't since (thank god) i think i would be a bit over now. 

I really hope things get moving next year for you, it'll be nice to start in the new year. Enjoy Christmas and don't worry too much about what you're eating, i'm sure the hospital will expect people to gain a few pounds over Christmas  xxx


----------



## DarkBeauty

Hi everyone! 
I see a lot of new names since my last post on this thread! Hope you are all well 

I thought it best I stay off the thread until I had some progress in treatment. Some of you will remember that I had a failed first start in that i ovulated before starting second injection so attempt one on short protocol had to be abandoned. 

This made me indecisive about second try on long protocol but went ahead with it only to have to abandon it too as I took shingles which weren't compatible with the injections! 

I again got demotivated and unsure about trying again. The good news is we did opt to give it another shot. I have finally reached my drug free day and am due back at clinic in morn for egg collection 

Part of me can't believe that we have finally made it to this stage.

I am so jittery about the egg collection procedure. I think it's because of the sedation. I am no doubt panicking about nothing! I'll update again tomorrow  

DB x


----------



## El90

Hi DB! 

So lovely to hear from you .

Bless you, sounds like you've been through a really rough time these past few months . I'm so pleased to hear that you decided to give it another go. 

Best of luck for today hun! Please let us know how you get on.

xxx


----------



## DarkBeauty

Egg collection isn't anywhere near as bad as I expected!!! The thought of it is definitely worse than actually doing it. They got 6 eggs, hubbys sample was much better than all previous ones so for the first time since this all started I am excited   (he was taking l-arginine, Royal jelly, wheatgrass, & all the expected vitamins etc)

Obviously we will have to see how things go. They will ring me in morning to update on today's activities.

So relieved.... & feeling happy


----------



## El90

*DB* I'm so pleased to hear egg collection wasn't as bad as you expected, you have reassured me ha ha. I'm really happy for you and your hubby! Please keep us updated on everything, i want to wish you the best of luck!!

I've just had my scan and i have some slow growers so egg collection won't be on Monday. I have another scan on Monday so fingers crossed they have a growth spurt over the weekend and can go in for egg collection on Wednesday.

Hope everyone is okay, it's finally Friday yay! Have a fab weekend ladies xxx


----------



## DarkBeauty

El I had myself all worked up about it but there really was no need! I was chatting away and the anaesthetist injected the stuff and I must have went out like a light mid sentence lol. 

The procedure didn't take any more than 20mins! When I came round I felt like I had been asleep for a year lol

I was on global f for 8 days. One of the follicles was a slow grower but after the pregnyl they were able to collect from it so don't worry. How much glonal f are you taking per day?


----------



## El90

Ha ha really? I'm absolutely shattered these days so i hope i feel like I've been to sleep for a year 😊. Are you sore or anything? I'm not worried too much about the procedure, i think I'm more worried about how many eggs they collect!

I'm on merional and was on 150 for 7 days, they upped it to 225 on Wednesday. This is my 10th day stimming. I've got 14 follicles in total, the biggest 2 are at 15 and i have 4 above 10 so i hope they have a bit of a growth spurt over the weekend. 

When are the clinic going to udate you on the progress? Xx


----------



## DarkBeauty

I was exactly the same. The injections seemed to make me really really tired. No not sore at all thank god & have had no spotting either which is good  

I was on the highest dose of gonal f which was 450 per day so growth was consistent. Sounds like you are doing good too. Just remember all you need is one egg! 

They will ring me in morning to confirm whether fertilisation has or hasn't happened. Then they will ring each morning with transfer planned for either day 3 or day 5


----------



## DarkBeauty

Morning all, just updating after call from embryologist. So we had 6 eggs collected, 5 of which were mature, 4 have fertilised! 

I am so pleased! Obviously at this stage we have to go with the news one day at a time but for today I am happy


----------



## El90

Aww DB I am so happy for you, that's great news . Are they going to update you daily?

I woke up this morning to a really awful dull ache on my left side. I went for a wee and had to keep holding it in because it hurt so much, it felt like stabbing pains from my under carriage to my ovary. It's really painful when I bend down or stretch and my boobs are so sore. Did you experience anything like this while stimming DB?

Hope everyone's having a good weekend  xxx


----------



## DarkBeauty

Yes I would say I had some mild pain but I put it down to being on the highest dose. The clinic said I felt things cos that was the size my biggest follicles were on.

If it gets too much, ring your clinic just to be sure.

Another call this morn. 3 embryos looking really good, she doesn't expect 4th to progress much more. Transfer is planned for tomorrow! She says they will prob plant 2 & freeze one


----------



## AR80

Morning everyone,

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend. 

Am thinking of all you ladies who are in the throws of it all this week. I have everything crossed for positive news.

xxx


----------



## LunaWop

Good morning everyone,

I hope you had a good weekend.

*DB:*Are you having your ET today? What time is it? Will sending you and your embryos all of my most positive thoughts!

*El:*How are you feeling? Good luck with your scan, I hope all your little follies are growing well. Do keep us posted!!

*AR:*How are things going hun? What time is HSG is on Wednesday? As for BMI I have a trick for you...for some reason I was always weighed fully dressed and with my shoes on. Now...while this means you weigh more, think about your shoes because by gaining an inch or so in height it's really easy to bring your BMI down. I guess they'd ask you to take shoes off if you had high heels, but I have some trainers that are a lot higher than they look...I actually gained 1.5 inches in height, bringing my BMI down from 29.5 to 27.5 or so ^^

*AFM:*Had my booking appointment on Friday, which is really just a chat with a midwife plus blood pressure/BMI measurements and bloods taken. She said everything was fine, though she'll have to see whether I will also need to see a consultant because of my thyroid problems (it's subclinical, but still being treated so I might need some extra monitoring). We have the NT scan (for down screening) on 10th December, so not long to wait. I'm still battling with nausea (mine seems to be worst in the afternoon/evenings), but keep repeating to myself that nausa is supposed to be a good sign...


----------



## Mrs_Robinson

Morning ladies! How r u all doing? Are feeling excited about your embryo transfer? I'm getting a little worried already. ..we have our 1st appointment on the 8th of Dec next Tuesday! !! For if we fit the NHS funding criteria but hubby is bmi of like 33 in it says he has to be under 30   he doesn't even look overweight he's just a big bloke...not large or anything! !! Everything else we fit but not this  he's dieting now xxx


----------



## DarkBeauty

Hi girls, just had the transfer done! I am glad that bit is over! 

Just waiting on nurse to give me instructions before I leave x


----------



## LunaWop

Well done *DB*! How many embryos did they transfer? How were they? When is your OTD?
Will be keeping my fx for you!

*Mrs Robinson:* Oh, that is a pain...fx they will be sensible about it!


----------



## DarkBeauty

She said they transferred 2 that had a cell division of 8- I don't know what exactly this means lol or how it affects the chances that they will take but she said it so I'm repeating it incase some of you know lol

She said the other 2 were also cell division 8 l, the plan is to see how they are on day 5 and then make a decision from there...

Thanks so much for all your lovely wishes girls!
I'm sorry I don't reply to each of you individually. I never remember who said what and am on my phone  

X


----------



## LunaWop

Very far from being an expert, but as I understand it 8 cells is exactly what they should be after 3 days, so looking as good as it gets. Let's hope all four behave so not only you get a BFP soon, but also you can have a few frosties for the future!


----------



## El90

Evening Ladies ,

*AR* how are you feeling? Are you ready for Wednesday? Just think when that's over and done with you can move on to the next stage .

*Luna* I'm so pleased everything went well at your appointment hun. Sorry to hear your still battling with nausea bless you! Yes, keep remembering it's a good sign!

*Mrs Robinson * I wouldn't worry too much about your hubby's weight. I've heard loads of woman say that their hubby's haven't even been weighed, mine wasn't at our consultation. I think BMI is unfair personally! You will both be absolutely fine.

*DB* congratulations hun that's fab news, I wish you the best of luck!! When is your OTD?

AFM I had another scan today and I'm still not ready for egg collection. The nurse is happy with everything and my lining has got even thicker which is good. The follicles are growing nicely, a bit slow but still growing. I'm back on Wednesday for another scan, hopefully I'll be ready for egg collection on Friday.

Hope everyone else is okay!!

xxx


----------



## DarkBeauty

Test date is 15th! Nurse warned me that the pregnyl will still be in my system so it's best not to test early as it can give you a false positive.

I'll see how my patience is at that stage lol.

I thought I would be able to tell if I was or wasn't (like last time) but the cyclogest is already making me have some of the 'give away' symptoms I had with DD. (Sore boobs etc)...

So I can't even keep my mind busy with symptom spotting lol #1dayatayime #patienceiskey #testdayisn'tthatfaraway!


----------



## LunaWop

Good day Ladies...

*El:* Good that your lining is thickening still: think about it as a wonderful soft pillow to welcome your Embryos in a week or so! Waiting for the follicles to grow must be so frustrating, but as long as they behave then we must keep thinking that it's for the best!

*DB:* Oh, the dreaded tww! Hopefully the 15th will come soon! They are probably right in encouraging you to wait: can't imagine how terrible a false positive would feel.


----------



## DarkBeauty

Luna it's been so long since i seen a positive test that I think I would honestly instinctively question it! I have lots of things to keep me busy til then thankfully


----------



## LunaWop

Just a quick one to wish *El* good luck for her scan today. And a good day to all of you ladies!


----------



## El90

Hello Ladies,

Thank you for your good luck wishes Luna 

I had my scan today and my follicles have had a really good growth spurt since Monday. I have 17 in total and my biggest one is now measuring at 29mm. The nurse said that they like your lining to be between 8mm and 10mm before booking you in for EC and my lining 11mm so all good. I'm so happy to say that i'm booked in for EC on Friday! I can't tell you how happy i am that we are finally moving on to the next stage. Still got a long way to go yet but i am feeling positive after today. 

DB how are you feeling?

Luna, i hope you're okay hun!

How is everyone doing?

xxx


----------



## LunaWop

Oh, this is amazing news El! So pleased for you! 17 is a brilliant number!

At what time is EC on Friday? I will be keeping my fingers crossed and sending all of my most positive thoughts your way!!!!


----------



## El90

I am really pleased with 17 Luna i never expected that many at all. 

I am booked in at 9:15 on Friday! Thank you so much hun 

I will be sure to let you know how many eggs are collected. 

I'm looking at transfer either Monday or Wednesday next week.

It's all finally coming together  

xxx


----------



## LunaWop

This is amazing! I was recalling our first posts (what feels like ages ago even though it was only a few months) when this stage seemed so far away...and now it's just 1.5 days to EC! Well done to getting to this point hun!


----------



## El90

I was thinking that too Luna! I can remember my first ever appointment at the Doctors, it seems so so long ago. I never imagined i would get to this point. I am feeling so excited but also very nervous, i just hope they get some good quality eggs. 

I did my trigger shot last night and i'm going to very much enjoy a drug free day today yay . 

Hope everyone is okay! It's almost Friday  xx


----------



## DarkBeauty

Morning all! 
Only just catching up! Wow El!! 17!!! That is fantastic!! I am
So pleased for you! With follicles measuring that big is it any wonder you were having aches & pains!! Aww I am so delighted for you!

Best of luck with egg collection tomorrow sweetie! I will be checking in to see how you got on. It passes in a flash so just relax today and be worry free 

I'm feeling good Luna. I have had some niggles & twinges but am trying not to read into anything too deeply. Test day is approaching fast if I'm honest! 

Have a great day everyone x


----------



## El90

Hey DB 

I am very pleased with 17, i never expected to get that many. Ha ha that's what the nurse said to me yesterday. I'm still in a bit of pain but have been taking paracetamol which seems to be easing it off a bit.  

Thank you so much! I will update you on how many eggs are collected tomorrow. I'm trying to relax but i have really bad butterfly's, i'm such a geek at times ha ha. I'm just so happy that i don't have to do any injections today. Last nights trigger really hurt and i bled quite a bit .

Are you on pessaries now DB?

How are you finding the 2WW? Is it as bad as everyone says? I hope the 15th comes round quick for you 

xx


----------



## LunaWop

Hello everyone 

Great to hear you are ok *DB*: I think twinges and niggles are normal (but definitely not a bad sign). I wasn't under any med l when I got my BFP, but would have willing to bet anything on my period coming: I was feeling just the same way as before AF (and kept feeling that way well into week 6!). I guess it says a lot about symptom spotting 

Sorry to hear that the trigger was painful, *El*, but at least you can enjoy your drug free day! And then hopefully you can rest and relax over the weekend to recover from EC! Are you taking days off until and after ET?

AFM, no real news...time seems to be ticking by without many changes, though I think the nausea might be getting slightly better (fx!). Looking forward to the weekend: I am SOOOOO tired all the time!


----------



## DarkBeauty

Yes El I am on the pessaries. Not gonna lie. They are disgusting little buggers! Make sure to stock up on lots of liners for your underwear. They are gross 😷

You honestly have nothing to worry about regarding egg collection. It's over before you realise and you will feel like you have had a good sleep lol

Luna, I'm not finding the 2ww too bad so far. If I'm honest I think I have put it to the back of my head because I know they transferred 2 embryos... Lol I would get some shock firstly if it was a positive result and secondly if it was twins! I honestly think I would pass out lol


----------



## DarkBeauty

Thinking about you today El! Hope all has went well x


----------



## El90

Hey Ladies,

So today I had EC and didn't very well at all, I am absolutely devastated.

14 out of my 17 follicles turned to cysts. The clinic have done some swabs and have sent them off for testing because apparently they said they have never seen anything like this before. 

I got 3 eggs in the end which I guess I have to be grateful for but I can't help but feel heart broken. I'm not going to hear from the clinic now until Monday so this weekend is going to be awful!! I am just praying that at least 1 makes it to transfer!!

I'm on antibiotics now for 5 days to stop any infection from them bursting the cysts.

Hope everyone else is okay xx


----------



## LunaWop

Hi El,

I am so so sorry to hear about this, and will be hoping with all my strength that the three hero eggs fertilise and grow...

Sending you all the massive       of the world!!


----------



## DarkBeauty

Am so sorry El. I feel like I can't remember clearly now but I was scanned after using the super fact & before starting gonal f for cysts as apparently superfact can cause cysts... Were you scanned?  I assumed this scan after superfact was normal practice. If you weren't scanned before starting the gonal f you should prob ask why not. 

I am so sorry & understand that you will be anxious all weekend. Surely they will ring you in morning with an update on the 3 eggs collected? 

I know it's easier said that done but try to remain calm. All this process takes is one good egg x


----------



## El90

Thank you both for your kind words  

When I had my DR Scan they scanned me and discovered that I had a cyst which they were fine about and said it'd be fine for me to start stimming. I had 4 internal scans while stimming and nothing was mentioned about any of the follicles looking like cysts. I don't know if the reason they wasn't picked up was because they look too alike?

I thought they would ring me in the morning too with an update but no, they are going to call on Monday at 9am. Seems a very long time away at the moment.

That's what I'm trying to think! It does only take one egg and I am praying that mine fight!! I have everything crossed xx


----------



## DarkBeauty

Good girl, a positive attitude is the best approach X


----------



## AR80

Hey ladies

I am just catching up on everything as had a rotten cold last week on top of having the hsg done and went to Manchester for the weekend. 

EL- I am sorry things didn't go as well as you had hoped but with 3 eggs you still have every chance of a success. I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you. 

I hope DB and Luna you are both taking things easy and that all is well

Hope everyone else reading is ok and has had a good weekend

Xxx


----------



## LunaWop

Hello everyone...

*El:* How are you hun? I've been thinking of you, and sending your little embryos all the best wishes...I hope the clinic will have good news for you in the morning! 

*AR:* How did the hsg go? Oh, colds are such a pain...I hope you are feeling better!

Hope everything is ok with you, *DB*, and the tww isn't being too slow!


----------



## LunaWop

Thinking of you today, El! Hope the clinic has some good news for you!


----------



## AR80

Morning everyone 

I am much better now thanks Luna. The hsg wasn't pleasant as it took them 4 goes to open my cervix but I got there in the end. 

EL- I am so hoping for good news for you today my lovely. I have a day off today so am here if you need me. 

Xxxx


----------



## El90

Morning Ladies,

Just a quick update: I've had the call this morning and 2 out of the 3 have fertilised. I can't tell you how relieved I am. Going in at 11:30 today for transfer.

Hope everyone is okay and has had a good weekend!!

xx


----------



## LunaWop

This is brilliant news El! So delighted that you got a good outcome despite all the hurdles!

Will they transfer both? Do they grade the embryos?

Best of luck for ET...a few hours from now and you'll be PUPO at last!!!


----------



## DarkBeauty

Fantastic update El! Delighted for you! Good luck with transfer x


----------



## AR80

Ah El what amazing news. I have been checking all morning for updates. Good luck for your transfer honey.xx


----------



## El90

Thank you so much for your support ladies it really means a lot!! 

I'm only going to have one put back, they said I could have two if I wanted but advised on one because of my age and the risks involved with multiple pregnancies. The nurse said they are both as strong as each other and both are at 7 cells (I don't know if that's good but she seemed happy enough).

*AR* sorry to hear the HSG wasn't too pleasant . Least it's done now though hun and you can move on to the next stage! Do you know when your back in to go through the results yet?

Luna and DB I hope your both okay! Not long until OTD now DB I'm so excited for you!

I'm so looking forward to a break from work over Christmas, only 11.5 days to go not that I'm counting . Will you ladies be having time off too?

xx


----------



## LunaWop

*El:*You are probably right re putting only one back: you are really young and I read somewhere that for some reason the chance of getting a BFP isn't significantly higher if you have two embryos...Will they keep the other one to see if it makes it to freezing?
Best of luck for ET!!

Definitely counting days to Xmas: taking a couple of days off work beforehand, so it's just under 10 working days until the holidays! (I'm not counting either  )

*AR:* Sorry to hear about HSG, when will you have the results back?


----------



## El90

I'm PUPO ladies . They ended up transferring an 8 cell grade 3 embryo. OTD is 22nd December, bring on the dreaded 2WW. I am so pleased we've finally got to this stage! 

xx


----------



## AR80

Hiya

El-i am so glad that its all done. I am sure all be fine now. Just take it easy.

The HSG wasnt horrendous but was very sore the next day. She confirmed that all the dye went through ok which i havw taken as a positive but she said they took photos which they will go over in the next appointment expected to be in 4-5 weeks


----------



## LunaWop

Well done, El, and congratulations on being PUPO!!


----------



## DarkBeauty

What does PUPO mean?! 🙃

Glad you have it all over. I wasn't a fan of transfer at all, lol it's very awkward 🙈

Yes I'm now a week in. I had no idea I could tell them to only put one embryo back in! 😳 they told me they were putting 2 in 😳

Lol I get both giddy and nervous every time I think about the 2! I honestly don't feel any different. If I move too fast or get up too fast I get a pain but that's it. 

With DD I just knew I was pregnant. The cyclogest def makes things different


----------



## lilac789

El: congratulations on your egg transfer!

AR: I really didn't like the HSG, glad it's out of the way for you now and you can progress to the next stage.

Afm... today was the first injection day. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be and I managed OK.


----------



## LunaWop

Hello ladies,

How are you all today?

*DB, El:* how is tww going? Hope you have plenty of things keeping you busy!

*lilac:* glad the first injection wasn't too bad...what are you taking? Hope the meds get along with you and you don't get too many side effects!

Afm, nothing to report really. I have my next ultrasound on Thursday, so I'm down to counting the hours and keeping my fingers firmly crossed ^^

Luna
xx

P.S. PUPO stands for Pregnant Until Proved Otherwise


----------



## El90

Hello Ladies,

*AR* I'm so please the dye flowed through your tubes that's great news. I hope your appointment comes round quick, least you have Christmas coming up which will be a good distraction.

*DB* I wasn't a fan of transfer either, it took them ages to get the thingy they use in position it wasn't very comfortable at all. Least it's done now though . I can't believe you weren't given the option of having one out back! I thought every clinic gave you the option. They are going to give me a call in the morning to give me an update on the other, I hope it makes it!

*Lilac* congratulations on doing your first injection, I'm pleased you didn't find it too bad. What drugs are you on? Are you on the long or short protocol?

*Luna* the 2ww is going fine so far. I was supposed to be back at work today but because I hardly slept this weekend I felt so tired this morning so rang in and have spent the day watching films. Back tomorrow though but least it'll help keep me sane! Good luck for Thursday hun I'm sure everything will be fine!! Do you think you will find out what your having?

xxx


----------



## LunaWop

Hi El,

You did the right thing staying home: you've had a very stressful few days (on top of the weeks and months before them) so you definitely needed the rest!

Scan on Thursday should confirm due date, and they'll do the screening for Down's syndrome...it's still early to discover whether there is a little girl or a little boy inside (need to wait another two months for that!). I so hope everything will be fine, but I find it really hard not to worry (I am a born worrier  )...I'm terrified of discovering that something is wrong with the baby! Will just have to keep my fingers crossed for another 44 hours (I'm not counting   )


----------



## El90

Hey Luna 

I think I made the right decision staying home, I've chilled all day and it has done me the world of good! My test date is on the 22nd December, I think I'm going to try get that day off work. Only thing is it's my works doo that night, I don't particularly want to go so need to think of a way to get out of it!

I'm sure everything will be fine on Thursday hun, I will have everything crossed for you! I don't think the worrying will ever stop, you've got years of worrying to come I'm afraid . 

I don't know how to feel at the moment, I keep getting bursts of excitement but then have to bring myself back down to earth and face reality. It's such a tough journey! My emotions are all over the place.

xx


----------



## lilac789

I think I am on the long protocol. I am taking buserelin 0.5 ml for 22 days then 0.2 ml buserelin and 100 iu/l gonal f for 13 -15 days. Injection this morning went much better. Still stings and swelled up again though.


----------



## El90

That seems like a long time Lilac. Will you have to do the Gonal F in your tummy or will that one be in your leg? They do sting but you'll soon get used to doing them .

Had a call this morning to update me on my other egg and it reached the blastocyst stage but unfortunately isn't strong enough to freeze. I can't help wish i had 2 put back now. Never mind, i'm just gonna concentrate on the little bean i have inside me .

Hope everyone is okay! 

xxx


----------



## AR80

Hey, hope everyone is having a good week. 

Try not to be too disappointed EL, i am sure you have a little fighter in there. 

Lilac- i hope you are feeling ok with everything.


----------



## DarkBeauty

Hi everyone, I'm feeling a bit emotional today. Could cry at the very sound of a sad tune. 

My moods have been short & snappy this week. The 2ww is actually flying in but I have to admit that I don't 'feel' pregnant. With my daughter I knew before I tested due to symptoms. 

Obviously nothing is set in stone until I test but I am mentally preparing for either result x


----------



## LunaWop

Hello everyone,

*El:* try to focus on the lovely little embryo growing inside you...it is a pity that the other one didn't make it to freezing, but at least you know you are giving your little star all the possible chances!

*lilac:* ouch, that sounds like a very long time, and so many injections...hopefully it will all be worth it though!

*AR:* how are you, hun? have they set the date for the next appointment?

*DB:* even though it's less than a week to OTD (hurray!!!) it is still quite early to feel pregnant...your hcg levels would be SOOOO low! Plus (sometimes, at least) early pregnancy symptoms are just annoyingly close to standard cycle ones...I know I would have sworn that AF was coming up until (and, to be honest, to a few days after) my BFP so typical were all the symptoms for me!

AFM, just waiting until tomorrow and hoping very very hard that everything will be ok. I will be 12 weeks, which is an important milestone since risk of miscarriage really drops if everything is fine at 12w, so if anyone has a couple of spare fingers to cross for me tomorrow around 11:50am I'd be really grateful!


----------



## AR80

Hi Luna

Im good thanks. No updates at the min. She said 4-5 weeks last wednesday so i dont think i will hear anything this side of xmas to be honest. In some ways its frustrating as desperate to crack on but i think it could be a good thing as i can just concentrate on having a fab xmas.  

I am sure tomorrow will be just fine. I will have fingers legs and toes crossed for you. 

El, Lilac & DB- i completely agree with Luna's comments so everyone stay positive. 
xxx


----------



## lilac789

*darkbeauty* try to stay positive. Fingers crossed for you.

*El* just concentrate on growing your little bean and. Wishing you all the luck in the world.

*luna* all fingers and toes will be crossed for you tomorrow!

I thought it was a long time to inject too. Seems much longer than other people I have spoken to. Must be to do with my pcos.


----------



## Cloudy

Lilac - Don't worry, 13-15 days is about average: Have a look on here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=325299.msg5880869#msg5880869 its a link to a poll we did on how many days people take to stim, you can view the results without voting.

Xxx


----------



## DarkBeauty

Thanks girlies. Just read a sad post on ** and just want to sit and cry & cry! My mood is so up & down. I'm fine, just emotional lol.

I do realise it's very early for symptoms. With my first pregnancy they were so evident at this stage! I shouldn't be comparing I guess.

Am glad the weekend is almost upon us. Lots of wrapping to do to complete the final stage of Christmas prep


----------



## kez26

Morning lovely ladies,

I hope you are all well, I've not read back far to be honest but it looks like a couple of you are getting on well and are BFP... Congrats ladies  
So who is pregnant? clearly I'm being lazy and not reading posts properly, but I believe there are a couple of you which is awesome  

AFM - Sorry I've been AWOL recently, I've been really down and demotivated. I've only just completed my forms for the new IVF clinic I'm wanting to use. Found out that I either have to have my tubes removed or clipped (don't know which yet, will find out what the clinic prefer). and just to top it all off I found out out that my brothers girlfriend is pregnant    I should be happy and feel bad that I don't. I was feeling bad enough that all my cousins have kids and pregnant (all of which are younger than me) I'm just jealous and really hate it      

Anyway, less of me being so negative, sorry.

K xx


----------



## El90

Morning Ladies ,

I hope your all okay!

*Luna* i have everything crossed for you today hun, i know you have nothing to worry about! Please let us know how you get on 

*AR* i think it's a good thing that you wont hear anything this side of Christmas, enjoy yourself and try not think about any of this (easier said than done i know). Everything will work out in the end for you hun 

*Lilac* i DR for 13 days, like you say it could be something to do with your PCOS. Don't worry though, i'm sure your clinic have good reasons why they want you to DR that that amount of time. How are you finding IVF so far? Are you getting used to the injections now?

*DB* i hope your feeling better . I'm a bit emotional today, i could just sit and cry so your not alone hun. Try not to think too much about symptoms, my clinic said it's the worse thing you can do and it will drive you mad. Mind you i'm a bit worried today, i don't know if it's in my head or if it's actually happening but i feel like i'm getting AF like cramps and my boobies are killing! I'm only 3 days past transfer 

*Kez* hi hun! Nice to hear from you . Sorry to hear that you've been feeling down and demotivated, i think given the circumstances you've had every right to feel like that. I'm sorry to hear that you brothers girlfriend has announced she is pregnant, i can't imagine how hard that that was to hear . I think how you feel about it is completely normal so don't feel bad about it. Don't be sorry about being negative! That's what we're here for!!

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## AR80

Kez-So lovely to see you back on here, i was only wondering about you the other day. It sounds as if you are having a really tough time. What we are all going through is  enormous so dont beat yourself. Just accept its the way you are feeling and deal with it any way you can. It is so hard when people close to you make their announcements. I really hope you are ok as as El says we are here anytime. 

Luna- Not long to go now. As promised i have everything crossed for today. look forward to hearing your update later on. 

DB & EL- I hope you guys are doing ok. El i think feeling like you do is to be expected. I am sure everything is ok.

AFM- I think you are right El, just looking forward to the break now. The only thing i need to be careful of is that i am getting a bit obsessed with the weight side of things. I am within 3lb of being what i need to be but am petrified of gaining loads of weight over xmas and then getting my referral soon in Jan to be told i havnt lost enough. Its hard as really really trying. I have lost a stone and 9lb since the end of summer but this last bit is being stubborn.


----------



## LunaWop

Hello lovelies,

Thank you all for your support! I have good news: baby was fine, and even moving around! It refused to behave, so we couldn't make the NT measurement (for Down's syndrome screening), but will just do the quadruple test in a month's time.

*Kez:* I am really sorry you have had such a tough time...I honestly hope that the new clinic will be able to get things moving quickly for you. In the meantime, just allow yourself time to deal with your feelings in any way that makes you feel better.

*DB:* You're almost there hun! It's good that Xmas preparations give you at least something to think about whilst waiting for OTD.

*El:* While we can't really rely on symptom spotting, those signs at least sound encouraging! fingers crossed your little embryo is behaving, and building itself a cozy little home down there!

*AR:* That is SO hard, with the Xmas holidays too...maybe you could try going for a(n extra) run or gym session or two over the break to make up for the family lunches and dinners?

Massive hugs to all of you!


----------



## DarkBeauty

El I would say that cramps are a very positive thing! 

Kez it's so good to see you back! Sorry to hear the recent news has gotten you down. My brothers gf is also expecting. I can honestly say I am delighted for them but then they were also afraid they couldn't conceive as my bro has diabetes and other ailments such as thyroid issues 

It sounds like you are making progress with the new clinic? Once the paperwork is all done when do they predict you can get started?


----------



## kez26

Morning ladies  

Luna - thats awesome   <3 so nice to hear good news, makes me feel hopeful

AR80 - I would try not to worry too much about your weight, its only a couple of days of over eating and if you keep active you will be fine xx

DB - Thank you  How are you doing? Keeping my fingers crossed for you xx

El - congrats on ya lil bean   <3 xx

Sorry if I missed anyone, hope you're all well and progressing    

AFM - I hand delivered my application forms last night so they will get them this morning  I rang them yesterday and I should hear from them late Tues or Wed about if I can egg share or not      

Have an awesome day xxx


----------



## AR80

Hi Kez

Thats great that you managed to get the forms in. I hope you get a decision soon and that its the answer you are hoping for.

xxx


----------



## El90

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is okay and has had a good weekend!

*AR* please don't worry too much about your weight, relax and enjoy Christmas! Like Luna sait it's only a couple of days of over eating, you will be absolutely fine. I'm sure clinics will expect people to put on a couple of pounds over Christmas anyway 

*Luna* i really hope my little bean is settling into its new home! I've been getting a lot of cramps/shooting pains over the past couple of days i hope that's a good sign and not AF on her way! How are you hun?

*DB* OTD tomorrow! How are you feeling? Positive i hope! Best of luck to you hun 

*Kez* thank you , i just hope my little bean likes its new home and decides to stick around! How are you feeling?

*Lilac* how are you? How are the injections going? Not too bad i hope 

Can't believe it's Monday again already!! Roll on the 23rd, can't wait for a nice break 

xxx


----------



## LunaWop

Hello Ladies,

How are you all? I hope you had a good weekend!

*AR:* Don't worry too much, and focus on enjoying the break! As a wise man once said, it's not the pounds gained between Xmas and New Year that are the problem, it's the ones piled between New Year and Xmas 

*Kez:* I so hope this clinic will be sensible and accept you for egg sharing! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

*DB:* How are you, un? Have you managed not to test early? Can't believe OTD is almost here...

*El:* Cramping and pains are definitely NOT a BAD sign! But also, remember that it can feel very much like AF on its way even when it's actually little beanie digging in, so the only definite bad sign is the witch!

*Lilac:* How is it going? Hope you are well!

*AFM:* Last week at work, I'm on holiday the days before Xmas...so looking forward to the break!


----------



## DarkBeauty

Good morning everyone

How are you El? Can you believe you are a week in? 

Kez I hope you get good news from clinic tomorrow! 

Tomorrow is my OTD. I tested on Friday. The test didn't work! It just went blank! Did another test over weekend that came up negative.

Up to Sat I was very sure of the result. Yesterday I had a crazy day. My moods are a mess. I would be laughing and just burst into a state of crying. I feel a bit crazy lol

This morning at 4am I turned onto my stomach and got a pain in right side that woke me up so I got up and tested...

It was positive!  They warned me the pregnyl could still be in my system so I am afraid to believe but I am excited!!


----------



## LunaWop

Wow, DB!!!! This is amazing news, congratulations!

I guess getting a BFN over the weekend suggests that the pregnyl had actually left your system, meaning that today's BFP is a good one...though I definitely understand finding it hard to believe! 
I'm sure tomorrow's test will confirm it though!


----------



## DarkBeauty

Now that I have seen a positive on the test (it's been sooooo long since I last saw that that I was sure it would be negative), I kinda realise the signs were all there.

I have been peeing loads and although i don't have sore boobs and the same cramping as last time, I have been really weepy. My moods have been so unpredictable 

Last night my husband said 'I really think you are def pregnant. It's written all over you'..

It's hard not to get excited!!!!


----------



## El90

Hi Luna,

My weekend was good thank you, i actually got dressed for a change and went and did some Christmas shopping ! How was yours? I'm trying to keep myself as busy as possible because this 2WW is starting to drive me mad! I really want to test but i am going to be good and wait until the 22nd.

The pains i usually get when my AF is due aren't like this so i'm trying to think positive, it could be implantation 

I hope this week goes quick! I finish on the 23rd, it can't come quick enough! Are you all ready for Christmas? Have you done all your shopping?

*DB* i'm good thanks hun how are you? I know, it's gone quick hasn't it! The 2WW is starting to get to me now because i'm getting all these weird cramps and pains, i just want to know when the hell is going on with my body!

I will whisper Congratulations!! I really really hope when you test again in the morning you get a BFP! I have absolutely everything crossed for you 

xxx


----------



## DarkBeauty

El I was ok up til Friday then I started to feel like the 2ww was driving me mad! 

I originally tested early to see if the pregnyl was going to affect if I tested early closer to OTD.

I genuinely think all the cramps etc that you are having are very good signs. Everything is moving to make room for your wee bean hopefully  

I am totally distracted today. I just need to make it to tomorrow, if it's still positive then I will be eager to know if there are 1 or 2 in there!


----------



## DarkBeauty

Morning girls.. I have tested negative this morning... Gutted

I will retest later but can only assume the pregnyl caused a false positive yesterday


----------



## LunaWop

Oh, nooo 

Was this a first response? Any hope it might be a false negative?


----------



## DarkBeauty

All clearblue tests.

I have since done a second negative test. 

I am gutted but have to accept it I guess.

This is the end of my TTC journey. I don't plan on carrying it into 2016. It has been going on too long.

I am gutted that my daughter won't have a sibling. She really wants to be a big sister 😢


----------



## El90

*DB* i am so so sorry 

I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now, just know that we are all here for you!

Take care of yourself hun xxx


----------



## AR80

Dear DB

I am so sorry to hear your news. I don't know much about how this part of the process work as i am a fair bit behind you at the minute. If this really is end of the road for you, i am so sad this is the end result. Looking for positives, at least you have your little one and you have all the fun of her growing up to cling on to. i am sure that dosnt provide much comfort now but i am sure there is lots to look forward too. 

XXX


----------



## LunaWop

I am really sorry DB  I don't know what to say to help, but know that we are all still here for you...


----------



## DarkBeauty

Thanks everyone X

I honestly don't know what else to say, have dropped DD off to nursery & am now crying into my coffee. I will be glad when my moods level out again. This has been one very emotional journey.

I wish you all the very best of luck on your fertility journeys. El90 I will def log in next week to see how you got on. Am rooting for you all X

Db x


----------



## El90

*DB* i really feel for you hun, i just want to give you a big hug 

This journey is tough enough as it is without this outcome . Be good to yourself!

Thank you i will make sure i update you all on Tuesday.

xx


----------



## lilac789

So sorry to hear this *DB*  xxx

AFM... injections are going fine. No bruises yet! Also, no side effects, which is starting to make me paranoid that it isn't working... it's day 9 today.

*el* fingers crossed for you


----------



## El90

*Lilac* don't feel paranoid about not having any side effects, a lot of woman don't. I think i had every side effect possible and it wasn't nice so embrace it! 

Thank you! I've started spotting a bit today and i'm starting to panic a bit, i still have 6 days left until my OTD. This 2WW is such a drag.

*DB* how are you feeling hun? 

*Luna* how are you?

*AR* hope all is good with you!

xxx


----------



## LunaWop

Hello ladies,

*DB:* how are you feeling?

*AR:* have you heard back from the clinic yet? keeping my fingers crossed!

*Lilac:* I am sure it's all fine...side effects are not "must-have's", so feeling fine doesn't mean the drugs aren't doing their job!

*El:* Do you normally spot before AF arrives? If not we van maybe hope it's implantation bleeding?

AFM, all fine. Nausea is almost gone, which is great, but feels a bit weird: it's hard to believe I am pregnant when I don't really feel such (except for slightly painful boobs, and the fact that AF has been on holiday since mid-September).


----------



## El90

Hi Luna,

Nope, i don't usually spot before my period. I have just rang the clinic to try put my mind at ease but that didn't really help. The nurse said it could be implantation bleeding, the start of my period or a urine infection! She said if the bleeding gets any heavier i should test earlier but am to carry on as normal for the time being. 

I think on this IVF journey you over analyse every single thing so i'm just going to try and forget about it and carry on, what will be will be at the end of the day .

I'm pleased your nausea has almost gone, i bet that's a relief for you isn't it! Believe it hun because you are , have you told friends and family yet?

xx


----------



## LunaWop

I'd say that a bit of spotting when you don't normally have it is something we can look at as a positive sign. For what I know, you should have other signs of a UTI before the bleeding (including pain when urinating)? 

DH and I have told our parents and sibings, and will tell the family when we see them over Xmas. The only other family member who knows is one of my aunts, who is a midwife, and was visiting us a month or so ago when I was struggling with nausea (and she started to get suspicious when I declined, in an afternoon/evening, a coffee, a prawn sandwich, and a beer). Had to come clean at work today: my boss started talking to me about how to reorganise the team next year, possible recruitments, accommodation issues,...which meant I was feeling really awkward not to mention it.


----------



## AR80

Hi everyone

Luna- I am glad to hear you are still doing so well. Its prob a good thing your boss knows. They can hopefully ensure you dont take on too much.

El- You are right. This whole journey is such a worry. Try to put the spotting out of your head, i am sure you will be fine. 

AFM- Still nothing from the clinic. They said 4-5 weeks and only been 2 so think it will be after xmas now


----------



## DarkBeauty

Hi everyone, I'm actually feeling much better after I cried it all out. 

When I rang clinic I told them I had tested negative. I explained I had done early tests and got a negative, then a positive then negative.

Nurse asked if I had had any bleeding which I hadn't so she said to expect my period in the next few days. I had sore cramps last night & today I have had a dark discharge. Can't help think that it reminds me of the implantation sign I had with first pregnancy but the realistic reason is my period is due.

I'm not tempted to retest as I have no other symptoms so I'm just taking it day by day til AF arrives 

El, are you tempted to test early? As already mentioned, you would have other signs of an infection. Keeping everything crossed for you! 

Luna, glad to hear the nausea is passing. You should invest in some travel sickness bands to help it pass more quickly. Failing that, eat bananas or ginger nut biscuits


----------



## kez26

Oooh, DB so sorry to hear that 😢 really hope you are feeling ok  can't even begin to imagine how you feel xxx  

How is everyone else doing? Hope everyone's ready for Christmas xxx

AR - waiting is defo the hardest part, I hope it goes quickly for you. X

Luna - hope youre getting on well and feeling OK x

El - how are you getting on? Try not to worry too much. Although I know that must be almost impossible x

Lilac - how are the injection going etc? Hope its going OK x

AFM -
I had a call today from the clinic I applied to. I have to go in for a blood teat on this Thursday to test my cholesterol (think bcoz my grandad had triple heart bypass coz his was high) so I'm taking this as if its not high I will be accepted to egg share. Fingers crossed its low   

Thanks for all the nice comments ladies. Feeling a little more positive now (at last) xx


----------



## DarkBeauty

Aw Kez this is progress for sure! I really hope this is a start to your journey.

Do you have any reason to think that you may have high cholesterol? In saying that, my husbands diet is woeful. He eats all things fatty & sugary. I used to worry a lot about his cholesterol. He went and got an MOT done and hi same back normal. I was shocked! He eats bad and does absolutely no exercise.

Doesn't make sense to me at all!


----------



## kez26

Morning DB, 
Fingers crossed its the beginning, feel a little excited but don't want to get my hopes up too much and be disappointed 

I think it should be ok, I do eat rubbish but I also eat a lot of good stuff as well. I think They only want to do it because of my grandad to be honest

Ohhh your husband is lucky then   

How are you feeling at the moment   xx


----------



## LunaWop

Hello ladies!

*Kez:* so good to hear that things are finally moving! I am sure your bloods will be ok, but will keep my fingers crossed!

*DB:* how are you feeling? I hope at least the cramps are not too bad...

*El:* how are you doing hun?

*Lilac:* hope the injections are still behaving!

AFM, no news (which I hope also means good news)...just looking forward to the break: tomorrow is my last day at work! Hurray!!!


----------



## DarkBeauty

AF has arrived with a vengeance this morning. The cramps are more severe than usual but I am trying to see it as closure on the rollercoaster that has been the last 6mths.

We plan on booking a good summer holiday for the 3 of us next summer and also Lapland for next year. Time to fully invest in ourselves as a family of 3. 

Luna take full advantage of your time off! Feet up and let everyone fuss over you  

Kez I am a little excited for you. Really hope this is the start X


----------



## El90

Hi Ladies,

*DB* i was adamant that i wouldn't test early but i'm not too sure now. I have just checked my knickers and the spotting has got worse, sorry for TMI but it's like a brown discharge and i'm having really bad cramps today. I really hope AF isn't on her way . I'm sorry to hear AF has arrived with a vengeance this morning, she is such a b*tch isn't she . You will have an amazing year next year hun .

*Kez* i'm not too bad thanks, how are you? The worrying is driving me mad. I'm over analysing every single cramp/twinge/ache, i'll be pleased when this 2WW is over. So happy to hear that you have heard something! It'll be your year next year hun 

*Luna* i am so jealous that your finishing tomorrow, i so wish i was!! Make the most of your time off hun . Hope you and your little bean are both okay 

xxx


----------



## El90

Hi Girls,

I think I'm out, AF is on her way, the bleeding has got much heavier and I am in absolute agony. I did 2 tests earlier and they were both negative. I rang the clinic and they said for me to continue to take my pessaries and test on Tuesday still but it is likely that the outcome will still be negative.

I'm not sure if I have tested too early I'm currently 10dp3dt but i'm sure if there was any possibility of me being pregnant it would have been detected by now?

I'm absolutely gutted! I was praying this would work, I really don't know if I'm strong enough to do it all again. I guess it's not over until OTD but I don't hold out much hope....

Good luck ladies, hope your all okay

xxx


----------



## AR80

Hey El, 

I really hope you are ok Hun. This week has been brutal for our little group. As I said in one of my earlier posts I don't know much about this stage of the process but I guess for now there is still hope if the clinic has told u to re test on tues. This must be excruciating for you but you will get through it. Keep busy and see what the weekend brings. 

I am here if u need to chat

Xxxxx


----------



## El90

Hey AR, 

I'm getting there thanks hun, I don't think it's fully sunk in yet, I hope your okay!

I agree, this last week has been brutal for us! Life is so unfair at times. 

I'm not holding out much hope for Tuesday but the nurse said it's not over until my OTD. I just don't know how I could end up with a BFP after losing this amount of blood. Only time will tell I guess.

This year has been so tough, I really hope 2016 is a better year for us all!

Take care hun xxx


----------



## AR80

I am glad you are getting there. I never know this would be so hard. Just don't think ahead to much if you can. One step at a time but just remember that regardless of the outcome you are strong and will come through this and if it's not the result we are praying for you have options. 

I so wish we were all closer. I feel like I could just hug you. 

I have everything crossed for more positive news over the weekend


----------



## LunaWop

Oh dear, El, this is so unfair!!! Try to take it as easy as you can, hun, and take some time for yourself. I stil hope it's one of those freak things that can happen, and the bleeding stops!
I am sending you all the   of the world...


----------



## El90

*AR* this whole journey is hard but we have no choice but to be strong and get ourselves through it. It's definitely the end for me, AF is in full swing unfortunately. I don't feel so strong at the minute I'm absolutely devastated. I can't even face work so have rang in sick...

*Luna* I'm going to have a duvet day today with loads of cheesy films to try cheer me up. Thanks for the hugs! I really need them right now .

I'm a bit confused because I've been taking 600mg of utrogestan every night before bed and I though the pessaries were supposed to delay your period until your OTD. I really don't understand why AF has arrived 10 days after transfer.

Hope your all okay! It's Friday at last. Enjoy your weekends! X


----------



## DarkBeauty

Aw el I really hope this isn't it. I only took the pessaries after transfer, maybe it's that other stuff that's causing the bleed? 

I really hope u are ok.

Take nothing for granted until OTD as that's the day ur clinic will go by. Feet up and take it easy til tuesDay x


----------



## El90

*DB* the bleed I'm having now is really heavy like my usual AF. I've been spotting since Sunday so I knew she was on her way.

You have no choice but to be okay do you? I'm absolutely devastated and feel it was all for nothing right now but I'm sure in a few days I will pick myself up and move on.

I have done 3 tests so far and they have all been negative so I don't hold out much hope although I do agree with you, I'm not going to do anymore tests until Tuesday.

How are you feeling hun? X


----------



## DarkBeauty

Aww I am so sorry El. I felt exactly the same last week. I have been ok but am feeling a wee bit down today. I am going over the feeling I got when I saw that positive. It's mental torture really.

My little girl told me yesterday I needed to go to the hospital to get her a baby sister 

She randomly mentions these things which breaks my heart. I told her that when God sent her he sent us a very special little girl so we may not get another one. 

I am a twin so I am finding it hard to accept she will never have a sibling.

When I started this IVF process I said I would give it one chance & I have. I honestly don't think I could go through the whole process again. I also feel I am getting too old to have another baby and that the gap between a new baby and daughter is also now approaching the 'too big' stage. Plus it is so expensive. The last attempts over the last 6mths have cost is just over £7k

I need closure on the TTC journey. It has been so long winded and ongoing since DD was 2yrs old so I feel I have to just accept the situation for what it is.

You are still young El, if this really is a negative result for you, take time, be kind to yourself and then give it another shot when you feel strong again x


----------



## LunaWop

This is so unfair, El, but please remember that there is still hope...

I was speaking to a friend of mine, yesterday, who went through two unsuccessful cycles and was telling me how difficult it is, especially in the first few days after discovering the bad news. She now has two beautiful children from her third and fourth cycle, though...meaning that it can be "just" (terrible, awful) bad luck, but the good news can still come...

Just try to rest, today, and give yourself time to grieve. I will keep you in my thoughts, and will wish with all my strength that the new year brings you that longed-for child!


----------



## AR80

Morning everyone, 

Its been quiet on here the last few days so i hope everyone is doing ok. 

DB & EL, i have been thinking of you both, i hope your heads are a little clearer. 

xxx


----------



## DarkBeauty

Thanks AR. I'm grand now. Not wallowing in the 'what if' kind of thinking.

I have never asked he clinic what happened with the other egg. I might ring to see if they froze it. Part of me doesn't want to know as I think I have accepted that we are a one child family 

Hope you all have had a lovely Christmas.

Been thinking about you El x


----------



## El90

Hi Ladies,

I hope you're all okay and have had a lovely Christmas! 

I've kept myself off here for a few days, i couldn't cope with seeing all the BFP's. That makes me sound awful, i don't mean it in a bad way and i am so happy for anyone who gets a BFP it was just a bit hard for me to see.

*DB* i'm so pleased to hear that you are feeling better 

*Luna* how are you doing?

*AR* how are you?

Hope everyone else is doing good!

AFM - My heads still a bit all over the place but i'm so pleased i've had Christmas as a distraction. I feel a bit like i was robbed of this cycle with AF arriving before my OTD. I spoke to the clinic on the 22nd December and they said i will be looking at starting my next cycle around February/March time, well that's if i feel strong enough to go through it again. If i'm honest the thought of going through it all again fills me with so much dread so we'll just have to wait and see.

Happy new year to all you lovely ladies, i hope 2016 brings you everything you've wished for  xxx


----------



## Laura14

Hi everyone hope you are all ok? 

I am new to IVF we have had 3 goes of IUI all BFN 

We have now been referred to the IVF clinic and are just waiting for our appointment, I'm hoping not to be waiting to long. 

Good luck everyone 

Laura xx


----------



## El90

Hi Laura 

Sorry to hear that you have had 3 unsuccessful attempts at IUI 

Fingers crossed your not waiting too long for your appointment at the IVF clinic. Did they give you any idea of when they thought it would be?

Good luck to you xx


----------



## AR80

Hey everyone, Happy new year. Lets hope this will be an an exciting year for us all. 

Luna- hope you had a great xmas sharing your news with everyone. 

Kez- any news from the clinic yet?

Laura- Welcome to the group. I hope that you find all the posts helpful. Its been great having the girls to talk too. 

EL- How are you hun?I hope you are feeling a bit brighter. 

AFM- Had my next referral through and its next Thursday (14th Jan) so we will see what they say.


----------



## LunaWop

Hello everyone,

Sorry for being away, but everything has been a bit crazy over Xmas, so have struggled to find time to log on and write.

*El:* how are you feeling, hun? You have done the right thing taking a break...I think we all understand how painful BFPs can be, even while you are honestly happy for those getting them. Have you had the opportunity to discuss with the clinic what they feel might have gone wrong in this cycle? Just try to take it easy for the rest of the month, give yourself time to heal and rest...then when you feel ready for the next cycle you will be both physically and mentally stronger...   

*AR:* good luck with the referral: do you know what to expect? I am sure everything will be fine!

*DB:* so happy to hear you are feeling better!

*Laura:* welcome to the group: what clinic will you be going to? I hope you won't have to wait long!

*Kez:* have you heard anything from the clinic?

*AFM:* all fine...I am 16 weeks today, the nausea has gone, and I am feeling a lot less tired. Shared the news between Xmas and the new year, and everyone was delighted and incredibly supportive. I still can't believe it, and the only thing that keeps it real is hearing the heartbeat at the appointments with the midwives...I wonder if I could get more?


----------



## AR80

Hi luna

Am glad that you had a great Christmas and that you are growing nicely. Wont be long until your next scan.

Im not too sure what to expect really. I am guessing if the HSG didnt show any major problems then maybe we may get a bit of a game plan as to when treatment may start. Alternatively if there was problems i am thinking we will be advised of this and how to move forward. does that sound reasonable do you think?

Hope everyone else is ok and is not finding the return to work to hard.

xxx


----------



## LunaWop

Hi AR,

I think your expectations sound reasonable, though I have no direct experience about it. Fingers crossed all is fine and they will get you going soon!


----------



## MrsJ2012

Hi All

I am new to FF and I am currently waiting on my NHS referral for IVF. Does anyone have any idea how long I'm likely to wait? I'm not the most patient of people


----------



## lilac789

Hi ladies. Hope you all had a fantastic Christmas and new year. 

So we went for the baseline scan after down regulating and were told my womb lining was unusually thick. There was also a black blob on the screen. Had to do a urine test and it turned out I was approx 5 weeks pregnant. Turns out i fell pregnant just before i started the buserelin injections. still in shock and hoping little bean sticks.


----------



## JosieP

Gosh congratulations. What great news. And a lovely surprise I imagine!


----------



## LunaWop

Wow, *lilac*, massive congratulations! I will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!

*MrsJ*, at what stage are you with the NHS? Have you already been at the fertility specialist and had all the tests done? Once that is done I'd say it shouldn't take more than 2-4 weeks (unless your clinic of choice has a waiting list)

How is everyone else doing? *El*, how are you hun? *AR*, not long to wait now!

*AFM*, unfortunately we had bad news from the quad test, putting us in the high risk category (1/91 chance) for Down...went today to give the blood sample for Harmony (private, but luckily we had the cash we had set aside for treatment), now keeping my fingers crossed for another 10 days or so. We also had a scan at the clinic, and at least they found no visible sign of abnormality, which is as good news as we could get given the circumstances...


----------



## MrsJ2012

Hi *Luna* I have had all the tests as has my DH, had clomid that didn't work so we are now classed as unexplained infertility. However at the time of tests my BMI was too high so I have now got it down and GP is referring me straight to IVF. Have also moved house so have different GP and different fertility clinic.

Sorry to read your news but try and stay positive xx


----------



## Laura14

Hello everyone 

Sorry for the late reply had a busy week   

I am going to care fertility, I have my appointment with consultant on  Tuesday 19th Jan. I have had all my test done just got to have a follie count. 

Hope I can start treatment soon, how long did you have to wait after seeing the consultant to start treatment ? Xx


----------



## AR80

Hi Everyone. 

Its been quiet on here so hope everyone is ok. I have been manic so havnt been on alot. 

Laura, how was your appointment

Luna, any news my lovely?


----------



## Nadeiers

Hi all, I've spent the last 3 days reading this threat from beginning until now. I feel like I know you all lol. I hope to continue to follow your stories as I begin mine. Have a long way to go yet. Aged 18, i suffered with PID. It was mistreated and was left for almost 2 years. Being naive i didnt really understand the seriousness of it or how it would affect me down the line. Now aged 25, Me and my fiancé have been ttc 3 years this april but obviously it hasn't happend. I had surgery a week ago, my right tube was found fused to my colon, she managed to free it and managed to partially unblock it but it's very damaged and swollen, I had my left tube removed and my left ovary is damaged. Our only option now is to have IVF. I have a follow up appointment with my gynecologist in 3 months who is then referring us to IVF. Im so emotional I don't know how I'm supposed to feel. Right now I just feel broken and in limbo because I don't know what to expect. I know all our stories are different but I've joined this group to maybe get some insight as to what I'll be going through, emotionally and physically. If you have any advice or information I'd be glad to hear it ❤

Nad x


----------



## Herts85

Hi Nad,

 All I can say is be prepared to be patient, you will do a lot of waiting. Also be prepared to know your stuff and do a lot of the admin legwork/chasing around yourself. 

3 months probably feels like too long to be left in limbo but there's bits you can be getting on with now. If you haven't started taking vitamins (folic acid, pregnacare etc) then now is the time to start as apparently eggs develop over 3 months. Have you had all of the necessary blood tests done? Some have to be done on specific days of your cycle and others, such as HIV, can take a while to come back. 

If you haven't already checked your ccg's assisted conception policy then get a copy now. Read it several times and ensure you meet all the criteria. I have a folder with the policy and a copy of every blood test, letter etc I have had in it. I take this to every appointment and it has been so useful. 

Has your dp had tests done to check his sperm quality? If not then they would definitely be worth doing. He can also start taking vitamins now and taking care of his swimmers (loose fitting underwear, don't rest a laptop on his knee etc).

Good luck, it's not the nicest of journeys but hopefully all worthwhile in the end  

Herts x


----------



## Nadeiers

Hi Herts, 

Thanks for the reply and for the advice. Patience isn't one of my best qualities haha but hopefully it'll be worth the wait! OK so vitamins, I will pick some up when I can walk a bit better. I've had blood checks throughout my cycle ect I'm sure I'll have to have more after my next appointment. We will be having it through the NHS so I'm basically doing as I'm told right now. I've read that I have to apply for funding first?! My gynecologist has said the only thing I need to work on is getting my BMI down. It's 29 right now. So I'm going to start looking after myself alot more and eat more healthy. If that's not motivation to loose the 3 stone I've been meaning to loose I don't know what is haha .
DP has the pot and form here to do his sample, but as he is in the army it's hard for him to get it done as the clinic is only open Monday to Thursday and he only gets the odd weekend home  
I'm dreading the self injections.. terrified of needles   

Nad x


----------



## Herts85

Hi Nad,

Unfortunately you will learn patience and also not having a plan/being in control on this journey. I normally have complete control and little patience so I've found lots of this hard! 

I am NHS funded but I think as your DP is in the army you may apply through a central body (possibly NHS England?) rather than your ccg. This could be utter fiction but I'm sure I recall seeing that on one of my many perusal so of my ccg's policy!  

Definitely use this time to get your bmi down, the last thing you'd want is to be ready to start then have to wait for bmi. Plus hopefully soon you'll be putting baby weight on! 

There's lots of YouTube videos with tips on how to do the various injections. Plus I've seen lots of people swear by Emla cream which numbs the area but needs applying 30 mins before the injection. I think it can be bought on Amazon.

Herts x


----------



## kez26

Hi everyone,

I've not been on here for absolutely ages, I thought I had come on to the wrong thread to begin with lol

Hi to everyone I don't know and all the ladies that have been on here for a while now. I see Luna, El and AR are still here   

AR & Luna - my cholesterol came back ok (however on the high side of ok so need to watch my diet now) and I have my first appointment at the clinic on 10th Feb, just hoping it goes ok so I can eventually get started, although I know I will need my tubes clipped or removed before I can start, really looking forward to another laparoscopy    

How is everyone getting on?? Hope everyone's well   

Kez xxx


----------



## Eilidh15

ladies! 
first of all I want to apologise for just doing the disappearing act on you all. I seemed to be doing so well and keeping strong but I had a melt down and just thought it would be best to cut contact with the Internet for a while. anyway I feel I should update, our IVF appeal...we won! woohoo and have been accepted for 3 rounds on the NHS which is brill news BUT my scan (in October) showed a hydrosalpinx in my tube (only have my left tube and ovary) which wasn't good news, therefore they wanted to cut my tube and effectively I would be sterilised at 22! so I had the surgery on the 15th of this month which unfortunately was unsuccessful due to 'too much scar tissue blocking where they wanted to cut'....big kick in the teeth and again another 100 steps back! so I'm recovering and have got 4 weeks off work now. my previous scan also showed that I only had 6 follicles but a good womb lining. my blood tests on the same day also showed that I had FSH of 13.0 and AMH of 4.36 another kick in the teeth. so today I've had more bloods and another scam (which only showed 3 follicles and 1 tiny follicle but again good womb lining). we have an appointment on Monday at saint Mary's in Manchester which is classed as a 'new patient IVF appointment' and it's an hour long. as far as I am aware we will be signing consent forms and going through our possible treatment plan. 

although things are moving forward I can't help but feel angry and annoyed that nothing seems to be going God for me and my partner. we are both healthy, have a nice house, we work, don't drink ever! and certainly don't smoke or use drugs! but nothing is going right. I find myself questioning 'why me? why us?' and just praying for one bit of good luck. my fiancé said to the doctor "we never expect anything good to happen anymore, we prepare for the worst and if we ever get the good news we wish for it will be like us winning the lottery". 

sorry to write an essay but I feel I need some support, and I'm running back to you girls with my tail between my legs as I just dissapeard. I just want everything to work and to be ok but no one understands how I feel! xx


----------



## LunaWop

Hello everyone,

*Nad:* welcome to the thread...I am sorry you have to go through all this, but I can't say how much this forum has helped me in the past...I hope it does the same to you, and makes the wait a bit less stressful.

*Kez:* oh, finally some good news hun! 10th Feb isn't that far away, and at least you will get the process started at last!

*Eilidh:* happy to hear about the appeal, but it sounds like you have had such a difficult time darling!  I guess there is no way to make sense of the unfairness of this all...The appointment on Monday is a great step, though, and hopefully it means that all the pain and stress will be over soon...

I am always thinking of you, and sending you my most positive thoughts!


----------



## Eilidh15

hi Luna! it feels great to be back and have the support I need! 
I just hope we have good news on Monday and that they give us a date to start, all I want to do is try, and until they say "you start on..." I won't be so down all the time. I've just got a horrible gut feeling that they will say. to us that we can't give it a go due to my natural follicle count being so low. xx


----------



## AR80

Hey everyone. 

Welcome to all the new girls. 

Kez- Nice to see you back. At least you are finally getting going. 

Luna- trying to catch up with where you are. So is all ok with the tests you had. I really hope so.

Eilidh- I was only thinking about you the other day when i saw your name. Blimey you have really been through the mill. Please dont apologise for staying away. Sometimes you just have to get your head down and get through it anyway you can. I have everything crossed for Monday for you.

AFM- We had our appointment following my HSG 2 weeks ago and was mainly positive.  There were no probs at all with tubes etc and we discussed my husbands results in a bit more depth. She confirmed that although his results are not great we still could conceive naturally so at least we have a bit of hope to cling to each month. The next step is to be referred to a conception clinic and they are recommending ICSI as our best chance. The main snag was my BMI. I unfortunately put on an awful lot of weigh early part of last year whilst i was unwell and was off sick for 6 weeks. I have been working incredibly hard and have lost 2 stone since August and i thought i was pretty much there with BMI. I had always thought i was 5,7 in height but when she measured me i am only actually 5,5 which although isn't much, this equates to about 9lb in weight. She was really good though as if at this stage your BMI isnt what they need they are meant to bounce you back to your GP to be re-referred at a later date. She hasnt done that though luckily and we are going to see her again in about 5 weeks when hopefully the weight will be down. I lost 2lb last week and hoping for more on Friday when i weigh again. I understand the need for this but its incredibly frustrating on top of everything else.


----------



## LunaWop

*Eilidh:* Given all you have been through, it's only natural for you to be having a hard time. I don't know whether you have considered it already, but I had spoken with my GP at the time and got referred to a counsellor who offered me some sessions of CBT to help me deal with all the stress and sadness. The sessions were over the phone (so quite easy to arrange during the day) and free, and they really helped me. Might be worth giving it a go...every little helps in going through these long long days and weeks...

*AR:* That is so annoying about the BMI...glad to hear they were helpful though. I found that starting to run every couple of days really helped me shift those lbs quickly...I followed the NHS' c25k programme, which I found really easy to follow since it doesn't push you too much. It also meant I got to run 5k without having problems with my knees (when I had tried running in the past I always had to stop after a week or two because of a knee injury I had in the past). If your DH is not on them already, might also be worth him starting on Wellman Conception? That was the only thing my DH did (aside from running with me), and we did have our miracle despite being told that our chances to conceive naturally were below 1% because of his SA...

For all those who are waiting for progress, I would also recommend trying to ask your GP for thyroid functionality testing (AND then asking them for the exact results). There are NICE guidelines for TSH levels when pregnant/ttc and it is shown that high/low levels can be a problem!

AFM (forgot to update earlier), everything should be fine. We had a massive scare some weeks ago, when the NHS screening came back high risk, but we later went for harmony test and it came back low risk...phewww...We have our anomaly scan on Friday, so we get to see our little boy again...


----------



## Eilidh15

AR80 - it's nice to be accepted back with open arms and to pick up where I left off! I just want everything to be ok. I just have a feeling they will cancel before we've even started! I've also heard that IVF NHS and IVF privately are different and that privately they take more risks such as "it only takes one egg" etc where I'm scared because is NHS they won't take risks! 

Luna - thank you for your support. I feel that I need to talk to someone yeah, my partner is very strong about it and doesn't talk much whereas myself I'm a big softy and I'm emotional. 

xx

also just to ask I'm now worried about them even being able to do an egg collection in the future. the reason this worries me now is because during my surgery they couldn't see my ovary or tube due to dense scar tissue. so how will they retrieve my eggs?


----------



## kez26

Hi ladies  

Eilidh - You have been through soooo much, I hope you get some good news at your next appointment, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. and I wouldn't worry about disappearing, I've been the same on and off recently.

AR - Thats annoying but sounds like you will lose the weight in a couple of weeks  

Luna - Thats good news, I hope your scan goes well on Friday  

Nads - Welcome to the thread, I have to admit being able to come on here and talk to people who understand really has helped me at times. Like Herts has said you will definitely learn to have patience unfortunately. I too struggled with all the waiting and finding out about things that have made my journey longer, however I am just hopeful that it will all be worth it    

Hope everyone is well and getting on ok...

AFM - just want 10th Feb to come round as quick as possible, feel as though I've been waiting for ever. Had an appointment with the wellbeing team at my GP on Monday, which went ok, however I think she is going to refer me to counselling rather then cognitive therapy with them, she said she wanted to discuss me with her supervisor as I am a concern   so that will be yet another wait, typical lol

Kez xx


----------



## Eilidh15

hi kez, nice to speak again! where are you in your treatment etc? 

did everyone have a nice Christmas and new year xx


----------



## kez26

Hi Eilidh, to be honest I've not really got anywhere yet, apart from having a cholesterol test (came back ok) with the new clinic I applied for, so just waiting for my first proper appointment on 10th Feb. Not 100% sure what happens so don't know what to expect. I feel a bit clueless if I'm honest, I think they might refer me back to the hospital after this appointment to have my tubes removed or clipped before I can start treatment.  
How are you feeling?? 



Actually is anyone else with CARE and had their first appointment?? If there is what do they do and how long does it take??


----------



## Eilidh15

I feel like that all the time! clueless and like a rabbit in headlights! although we have come so far we are still so far away. one thing I've learnt so far is to never expect it to be an easy road! for us it's been awful, bad news after bad news and nothing going the way we wanted it to. but we are staying strong and keeping our heads held high. I was very positive about my surgery (clipping my tube due to hydrosalpinx) but unfortunately like everything else it didn't go to plan. although Monday is our first initial new patient IVF appointment and I feel we are finally getting somewhere I still feel like we have such a long road ahead, looking back at what we have achieved so far is amazing and I hope we both have the success we want and need. 

you'll have to keep me updated with your treatment etc. hopefully things will start looking up for us both xx


----------



## kez26

You will have to let us know how your appointment goes Eilidh, I feel similar in that I'm excited for my first appointment but know actually starting treatment wont start for a long time due to having to have another laparoscopy 

Fingers crossed for us and I will do, same to you    xx


----------



## Swimbikerun

Hi All

New to this, hence me posting on this thread, we are just starting out on our IVF journey and, to be honest, I'm finding it all overwhelming. We have our third appointment with kings this afternoon, I swear every time we walk out EVERYTHING they've just told us falls out of my head. 

Is this normal? Did anyone else go from being a fairly rational and educated human to a completed sieve brain?


----------



## kez26

Welcome to the thread Swim  

I'm not that far through my appointments yet, however I feel like that already so don't think its only you. I feel like I need to record my appointments and phone calls even the ones I've had in hospital lol


----------



## Eilidh15

welcome swimbikerun! so where abouts in your treatment are you? have you started injections etc or are you still waiting for that? I always take a pad and pen for if that happens haha. I've got an appointment on Monday and I've got a list of questions to ask so no your not the only one haha xx

kez, I'll keep you updated. I wish my lap worked but it didn't! but hey ho another one bites the dust eh! hopefully we can go on our journey together! xx


----------



## Swimbikerun

Thanks for the welcome!

Glad it's not just me. We haven't started injecting yet, it's my wife who is going to carry (hopefully) we had a couple of goes of 'at home' IUI, but it were unsuccessful. She has  been prodded and poked at Kings so now we are going to head over to the sperm  banks........


----------



## Eilidh15

ahh okie dokie! yeah I've had the lovely job of the internal scans! we have a nickname for it d**do-cam haha. my partner gave a sperm sample and we will be using our own. I hope you don't mind me asking, are you using your sperm or donor sperm? 

it's a long road ahead but we are all here to have a chat with etc about anything and we will try and support you in any way xx


----------



## Swimbikerun

Eilidh15 said:


> ahh okie dokie! yeah I've had the lovely job of the internal scans! we have a nickname for it d**do-cam haha. my partner gave a sperm sample and we will be using our own. I hope you don't mind me asking, are you using your sperm or donor sperm?
> 
> it's a long road ahead but we are all here to have a chat with etc about anything and we will try and support you in any way xx


Ah, we can't use my sperm as I have overies!  We had a known donor, and tried him a couple of times, to no avail. So now we are on the 'unknown' donor route, which I'm not totally happy about, but my wife turned 40 in December so time isn't really on our side. I would have preferred a known...for lots of reasons.


----------



## Herts85

Swimbikerun - I know exactly where you're coming from. I have a blue folder with a copy my CCG's assisted conception policy in it along with a copy of every blood test, results, leaflets and any correspondence I've ever had on this journey. It also has a notepad and pen for the notes I take everything. Before and after each appointment I make a note of any questions too. 

Sounds extreme but I think it's the only way to do it. My dp sits there, listens, engages and asks questions at every appointment then when we get outside she always turns to me and says she's forgotten everything and doesn't know what's just happened!   

It's a crazy journey! 

Herts x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hi there, 

I'm still trying to get my head around all of the information, we have our first appt in March, so still lots to come.  I'm struggling to understand the FSH reading, I can't seem to get my head around what is 'normal'.

The other two things I have had info on to fund myself if I choose to have them are the embryoscope monitoring and the 'scratch test'... any thoughts?

thanks


----------



## kez26

Welcome DozyDaisy,

Its all very confusing especially at the beginning. I've been on here since July and still can't remember and understand everything I've read and been told. I have my first proper appointment next week so I'm starting to get a lil nervous   
I'm going to take a notepad with me to my appointment so I can write some bits down to remind me. However I know there are a few ladies in this thread that understand the FSH levels etc.

Good luck with your journey and hope your appointment comes around quickly xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Thanks- the notebook is a good idea. There's so much to try and remember! It's great there are people on here to talk about it to, suddenly I don't feel so alone! 
I hope your appointment goes well next week! Mine isn't until mid March, but that's a good thing in a weird way. I'm still recovering from my op that was at the end of Jan.
xx


----------



## kez26

Oh yeh, I've just read you had a tube removed. I think I'm going to have to have another Lap to have both of my tubes removed or clipped. Think I will find out next week which the clinic would prefer.

I felt the same when I first came on here, I came on every single day and this thread was actually started by me all those months ago lol xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

I had scan to double check the left before my op, and it was fine and clear. So I'm still feeling a bit numb about its being that bad once they got in there and checked it out. I'm worried that as it now appears the fluid builds then goes that it'll affect the success of IVF. To be fair, I'd have had them both out if I had been told they're no good. Only one funded go for me, so I don't feel so optimistic right now, I know I need to try to be, but it's so hard! There feels like there's so many things that are no going for me and so many things that can fail in a cycle! Mind blowing.. It's tough to know what's the right thing to do. I was told last week, 'never say never' but trying to be optimistic but realistic at the same time without being negative is so difficult!! Xx


----------



## Eilidh15

hi girls hope your all doing well! 

dozy - they tried to cut my tube in the 15th Jan this year but I had to much scar tissue so they couldn't do it. I'm also worried about the fluid build up simply because I only have one ovary and tube and that the surgery was unsuccessful and how all those will affect IVF even more. but we have to stay optimistic don't we girls xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

It's so hard, but yes we have to stay optimistic!
My poor other half keeps getting it in the neck, I only learned after my lap on the 28th January that my only option is IVF. I've still not got my head round it that it's actually happening!xx


----------



## Eilidh15

it is so hard. I'm finding keeping a diary and a journey craft book good, it keeps me motivated and hopefully that we can show it to our child/children in the future. I can't help but read through articles , threads and web pages about other women's experiences with IVF and ICSI. we are so close yet still so far away. I mean it's a wait for the letter, then my period. then I have a prostap injection which karts for three months. I think those 3 months are going to absolutely drag like there's no tomorrow xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

The craft book sounds like a great idea, in glad you're getting some comfort from it and the diary. I'm still off work following my op,  so trying to pull my head together. Still feeling a bit sore and get tired quickly. Ive been trying to do things totally my mind off it but it feels everywhere I go Theresa new born babies! Which right now I'm struggling with not getting emotional - on a positive I've put so much weight on since I has the ectopic. Today is day five of cutting out the crap and sorting myself out. I've not woken up feeling headachy, so maybe worst has gone. It may take a while for you, but at least you have the three goes, it's the max of one go where I live 🙁 Tho I'm thankful at least I have that before we work out how we'll pay ourselves. Do you feel overwhelmed by all the information? I get lost in it. Then I'm awake too late, then soon tired!xx


----------



## Eilidh15

I'm still off from my op too, I'm back in on the 15th  I'm loving doing my journey book, it's got photographs of my acupuncture in it, the new year, my letter of appeal and all my consent forms that I stuck in last night. we are also doing a secret video blog for the family for if it does all work, so we will video the injections, scans, blood tests and then I'm going to ask if they can video for me on egg collection. hopefully we will get the positive and if we do they can look through my journey book and watch the video too. 

I totally understand what you mean as far as babies being everywhere! my partners family have got loads of kids and it's hard sometimes when they shout mummy all the time. I also work in a nursery, that's hard at times to, I'm looking after other people's children and all I want is one of my own. I didn't know you had an ectopic! I'm sorry to hear that, was it a natural pregnancy of IVF? so do you  know what your IVF cycle will be? 

we are doing ICSI, but like I said in the last post I've got a long 3 months wait until I start self injecting. we've had to cancel our holiday in June which we were attending with the whole of my partners family...like 25 of us going. when we had our appointment to sign our consent forms there was a lot of information to take in! that's why I took a notebook. I'm guessing we will find out about the injections and drugs when they teach us, not sure when that will be. I'm kind of looking forward to not having a period for 3 months (hopefully as of March) because my period pains are excruciating due to stage 4 endometriosis 

xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Oh my word, I have no idea how you manage to get through your job, you must have lots of strength! How are you finding acupuncture?  I have an appt on Monday to find out about it, even if it doesn't help, the idea of chilling me out and letting me relax would be ace!  Are you trying anything else?

The ectopic was natural in Feb last year, and an emergency, I am still trying to stop beating myself up about why I didn't go back and get a scan closer to that, after the MTX injection but I was told come back if I had any problems.  I didn't have any until I missed a period last Sept, had the same pain and thought not again, had a scan and found out I had a hydro in the same tube, it was also unclear if there was a problem in my left, as there was something showing, but they weren't sure if it was a hydro or a cyst, I went back for another scan late Dec and nothing was there.  It wasn't until my lap that they discovered my left tube is rubbish too, unrepairable and has a hydro, that appears to be clearing itself at some point, but that freaks me out, the idea of the fluid making the IVF not work.  I've pretty much been told with my low AMH and follicle count, no right tube and a blocked left with hydro at points, it would be a miracle to conceive naturally and then it would likely end up in another ectopic.  I would have had it out too, if it'd been clear there was such an issue with it before I went under.  I only found this all out at the end of January.  Tho Ive had the doubts in my head since the scan before Christmas.  

I don't quite know what to expect in my first appointment, I know it'll be the consent forms, but not sure if I'll come away with medication or not.  I've had a million and one tests done during my tube issue, everytime I went in they took more bloods... so I'm not sure if i need anything else or not, I went for the pre op, and they mentioned taking swabs, and I was like omg, not more, then was told they were only my nose and groin for MRSA.. lol, was relieved to know I didn't have that, nor any other nasty infection.  My other half has been told his swimmers are really good, so that's at least one bit of good news in all of this!

It's crap you have bad period pains, it'll be good to get away from that during treatment!  And I'm sure you'll get a fab holiday at the end of this all, the waiting is horrible isn't it xx


----------



## Eilidh15

working with children when your in our situation can be strenuous at times believe me! acupuncture was great! it relaxes me and it lower my FSH from 13.0 to 11.5 which is good as I've got hight FSH. we seem to be in the same boat, low amh and hydro! although I've only got one ovary and tube not 2 so my problems also lead to low follicle count which isn't too helpful! I'm not continuing with the acupuncture until I start down regs again but I'm doing self massage which gives good blood flow to my ovary, tube and womb. YouTube it 'self fertility massage' it's nice when your partner joins in too! 

it's hard to hear stories about ectopic pregnancies. although I've never been pregnant they have told me it would be a miricle to conceive naturally and it would probably lead to ectopic due to hydro so I dread to think what it's like to actually go through it all! my fiancé also has amazing swimmers too but they decided on ICSI for us in case my eggs aren't good enough. 

I've had lots of appointments to, it's taken me 4 years to actually be referred from my doctors to the IVF hospital in Manchester because I was sent from one hospital to another for operations and bad news! my new patient IVF appointment was an hour long, we spoke about IVF and ICSI in general and then about our treatment plan in particular. then we signed consent forms which took ages! I went in with a notepad full of questions! we didn't get any drugs in that day simply because they need to clarify that we have decided to go ahead and that we have signed the consent forms. how similar it is up in Scotland I don't know. 

hopefully everything will be ok and work out for us both! we will have to keep each other posted and up to date. I feel like I've got abit of a IVF buddy now haha xxx


----------



## miamiamo

come to this and thought it might be interesting for some of you thehealthsite com/pregnancy/dos-and-donts-during-ivf-treatment-d0116/

/links


----------



## Dozydaisy

deffo an IVF buddy   .. it's good to talk to someone who's going through the same kind of emotions and not someone who is just saying, I'm sure it'll all work out, I feel more in control by actually finding stuff out and being able to ask questions, so it's deffo helping 
how are you doing following your op, not sure how far they got, one of my cuts has almost healed on the outside, one is a bit rough and my belly button is hurting.. I'm not sure if its normal or not, it kills on the inside of it, like someone is pulling everything inside. 
No one has said anything about ICSI to us so no idea what they'll suggest.
That's a very long time to have waited, where are you now, location wise, I'm in Coventry.  So far Ive heard good things about the centre so fingers crossed it will be good for me too.

thanks for the link - i was pleased apart from the avocado I eat all the right things already


----------



## Eilidh15

it's is nice your right. to have someone to talk to apart from your other half. I love my partner greatly but sometimes he doesn't understand and I think it's just simply because he's a man. I hope it will all work out for us both, that would be nice. we've worked out that I should have my prostap at the end of March unless they decline me with 72hours so hopefully we should have a baby March/April/May next year which would be nice. 
my cuts are healed almost, I was glued and stitched up, the cut on my bikini line has heeled but is tight, the one to my right side is heeled, stitch out and tight, my belly button is almost heeled, still a stitch in there and is very sore. I can't even lie on my tummy it hurts that bad at times I don't like my scars being touched either! it feels horrible and it's not helping now that they are itchy. 
we knew we were havin ICSI from the beginning really but they will mention it too you on your new patient IVF appointment. we are from Manchester, saint Mary's is supposed to be a very good fertility hospital too

I can't actually access the site, what does it say? xx


----------



## Evie777

Hello   Can I join you? I read this thread and feel like I've been getting to know you and your journeys. I'm currently awaiting HSG (this thursday) and have been told that either way (blocked or not) will be having IVF. Thursday I will finally find out if a blocked tubes have bern the reason for us not conceiving for 3 years. All other tests have been OK, apart from that one of my ovaries is on the small side appatently. No idea what that means though! Bope you ladies are ok xxx


----------



## Eilidh15

hello Evie! welcome to the thread  
I had a HSG about 3 years ago. feel free to join in with any convosafiona etc. it's always nice to see new people reading the thread. I hope your HSG goes well. xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

I think I'm driving my other half mad! He finally snapped to stop talking about it tonight.. I got the hint and shut up lol. I was only suggesting decaf coffee... I'm really struggling to cut down, so have got some to try and ween myself off it.. it's so not the same!

The sites says... http://www.thehealthsite.com/pregnancy/dos-and-donts-during-ivf-treatment-d0116/

4. Eat right always: Before you start a fertility treatment, bring about healthy changes in your diet and eat foods that can boost your chances of conception. Nutritious foods are vital for producing healthy eggs and promoting implantation of the embryo. Eat a well-balanced diet. Your diet should consist of four to six small meals each day, and each should consist of some complex carbohydrate (such as brown rice or quinoa) interspersed with fresh fruits and vegetables. Complex carbs are important for your body during conception as it provides the cell with required energy and promotes wellbeing of your reproductive organs. If you are wondering which foods to eat, here is a list of foods that can help you boost chances of conception.

Legumes and beans, Green leafy veg, Pumpkin seeds, Fish, Dairy products, Fruits, Cereal and grains, Water

I went to see an acupuncture lady today, and feel much better that I have spoken to her to understand what that's all about, I have an appt booked, and I am really looking fwd to it, if nothing else the idea of relaxing.

Hiya Evie, course you can - it's definitely good to talk to it. I'm not sure what a HSG is, but I hope you get the answers so you can do something and move forward, the not knowing is a nightmare

xx

/links


----------



## Eilidh15

dozy - I've been there myself, annoying the other half. I panic and want to change things but he just goes with the flow and tells me to stop talking about it and thinking too much. but it's hard! 
my diet is healthy anyway, although I could lay off the crisps a bit. I've been snacking on them a lot since my operation! I had acupuncture, I found it fantastic,  how much is your session and for how long? mine was a hour for £40. I tried hot yoga last night, so it's just flow yoga in a room heated up to 40 degrees. it was tough, not something I could do everyday or every week. 

a hsg test is the dye test in your womb and Fallopian tubes to see if they are blocked etc. mine killed like a female dog! only because I had a large dermoid cyst attached to my right ovarie and tube which was blocking my tube shut xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Thankfully I eat healthy too, so nothing much to change just the coffee things lol. It's 65 for the first session that is an hour and a half then £45 for an hour thereafter. I'm glad you enjoyed it. How often have you been going? I have never done yoga, so not sure I'd cope! I'm itching to get back to the gym. I usually do spin clases.. Which I know right now are no good until I'm healed more inside. I'm hoping to make it back the week after next. I've been brisk walking for 30-45 mins a day, so at least I am doing something.. Right! 

Oh I see its whilst you're awake? All I've had is all the internal scans before my lap, then the tube removal and they tried to do the dye thing in my other which obv didn't work. I so wish they had taken them both out, one less thing to worry about!

When is your next appt? Xx


----------



## Eilidh15

I was going once a week simply to reduce my hormone levels as my FSH was high at 13.0. my acupuncturist said during injections, down regs and stims it will be maybe once a month or every other week. I've just it off for now simply because I've got to wait for a letter to arrive to say I can have my prostap injection which will last for 3 months so I'll pick it back up when I start down regs. 

yeah the hsg you have to be awake, well I was. I had a lady at the end of the bed shining a torch up my lady area, it's not very flattering lets be honest. but it's something to be done to make sure the tubes are ok. I can't wait to get back to the gym too! I'm back at work next week so I think I'm going back to the gym then too. nothing strenuous or heavy lifting though! so I think I'll be sticking to the cross trainer and treadmill etc. 

I'm currently waiting for a letter to ring up for my prostap injection, I've got to wait for the letter to arrive and then my period following that letter ring up and see if they can fit me in within 72 hours. my next period is due next week so I'll be looking at March I'll be ringing up hopefully. what about you? xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

My FSH was 11, according to the paperwork I was given, not sure if that's high or not. No ones talked me through all that. I'll dig it out and send it later on, see I can get some opinion on all the bloods I've had so far. I'm going ahead of my appt on the 14th March, where I've been told I'll do the consent stuff, also been told I'm ready to go, so don't know if that means I get the drugs too.. Perhaps I should ring them to find out what's actually going to happen. I know I've had all the tests alhough I have just read something about rubella, when does that happen, should that have already happened? Argh.. It would ever good to have a list of things, to be able to cover everything off, I work well when I know the process and so far it's been a bit hit and miss. 

The whole thing around having your legs in stirrups and being inspected is horrible, but hey if there's a baby at the end of it, it will so be worth it! Can't say I feel too embarrassed now, not after waking up on what I can only discribe as a puppy pad after my op lol. 

So what does the prostrap do, stop your periods? Is an everyday thing or something at the hospital?xx


----------



## Eilidh15

I'm at saint Mary's in Manchester and they said that FSH should be between 4 and 7, so 11 seems high. but some women have FSH levels at like 35 so at least it's just above 7. where are you based again? yeah I had my consenting appointment last Monday. we signed consent forms...there's absolutely loads of them! and they ask silly questions like 'are you the person that will be looking after the child' and 'have you any convictions against harming children'. I got pretty annoyed afterwards because I thought and said to my partner, do they ask every women that attends hospital pregnant these questions? why should we need to sign to have a child. no one else does if the comcieve naturally! I had all my bloods and tests for bugs ages ago. I must admit one this is that we ant expect it to be plain sailing, I expect changes and knock backs theses days IVF is emotionally draining sometimes. 

as far as being embarrassed is concerned I feel the same, I don't feel anything anymore. I mean you can't be shy when going through IVF that's for sure. I just whip off my pants these days haha. and I know how you feel about the pad! I felt like I was wearing a nappy! 

prostap will put me in menopausal like state for 3 months, it will also reduce my endometriosis. the reason they are doing this with me is to reduce endo and so they can take control of my body and do themselves what my body would naturally do because with them controlling it I'll have a better chance of the ICSI working. I will only have one prostap injection /) xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Is the measurement the same no matter what age you are? I'm older than you, so just wondered .. I know my AMH was on a different scale based on age. How much has yours come down now you've been to acupuncture? 
The forms sound awful, but I'll be glad when we've done ours so it'll actually be happening. Only just over four weeks to wait lol! 
After the injection how quickly will things happen for you then? It's it into the other injections, or do you have to wait a while?xx


----------



## Eilidh15

ooooh I'm not really sure based on age to be honest. my FSH dropped to 11.5 and my amh dropped a little too which isn't good as my amh is low anyway. doing the forms is like it's set in stone that something is actually happening. 4 weeks isn't long at all! after my prostap injection I'll have to wait 3 months to start my down regs, I might not have to do them for that long simply because the prostap is kind of like down regs anyway. then I'll do my stimulating which we don't know how long I'll be doing that for because they will scan me every other day to see how this are progressing so it could be 1 week or 2. then when I have 3+ follicles over 17mm they will give me a trigger shot and I have to have them collected the next day. we will be having ICSI so my partner gives a fresh sample in the day of collection, eggs are fertilised and left in the lab. they will decide on either a day 2, 3 or 5 transfer depending on the development and quality of my embryos. they will also decide from these findings whether they will but back 1 or 2 embryos. then it's in the  2 week wait xxx


----------



## AR80

Hi everyone. 

I see there are a few new ladies who have joined our thread. Welcome everyone, its nice to have lots of people to talk to.

To the lady having the HSG shortly (sorry i cant remember which one of you it was) please dont worry. I had this at the beginning of December. Its not pleasant but when the dye goes through, mine just felt like really bad period cramps for a minute or so. 

No real news from me. Just plugging away to get this weight off. I am about halfway now (was told on Jan 14th that need to get 10lb on to be referred on to the conception clinic and start ICSI so if i can get about another 5-6lb off over next few weeks i should be there. Just getting frustrated now. Was poorly with a water infection last week which made me feel crap and couldn't get tot the gym at all. Also had a bit of a disappointment as although my period wasn't officially late i was later than i normally am which tricked me in to thinking maybe i could possibly be pregnant but no such luck. Its really knocked me and have been very low this week. Hopefully this will all pass soon


----------



## Evie777

Hi everyone! 
AR, thanks for the reassurence about the HSG. I too had the same 2 weeks ago, was a bit late and got hopeful...but of course, BFN. I've also been poorly..it's crappy when its one thing after the next..  

Ladies chatting about FSH, mine too is "bordeline" at 10.5 but I think we should feel lucky we ate only slightly over the norm of 9..xxx


----------



## Eilidh15

sorry if I made the hsg sound so horrible! mine was just awful due to the large dermoid cyst I had in the way! they told me it would feel like normal period cramps but God knows what they felt like mine were excruciating due to stage 4 endo. and sorry for you BFN Evie I hope your BFP comes soon. 

FSH...I thought it was supposed to be between 4 and 7? I'm confused xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hi ladies,

Can I join your thread. I'm not sure if this is the right thread to be on?

I am starting to look into egg sharing with the lister clinic I don't know much about IVF 

x


----------



## Eilidh15

hello and welcome missflossey  

I'm not doing egg sharing but not sure about the other girls on this thread. your more than welcome to join in  xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

I'm confused about the blood test results full stop, its not clear what they should be or not, so much info online that to be fair doesn't help!
I'm also confused about all the different supplements and vitamins etc you can take and what to take...!
xx


----------



## Evie777

Hello everyone, welcome mrsflossy! 

Eilidh- no worries sweets, Im prepared for the HSG to be fine and not fine...more worried about the result to be fair xx

About FSH I think ideal is 4-7, but anything under 10 is still "normal" from what I gather. 

About supplements, there is a good thread about all the different ones. I take agnus castus, omega 3, ubiquinol and a couple of others. The first to keep cycles regular. Th4 second for cell health the third for egg health. The other two I cant even remember what for right now...  and a pre-natal vitamin (zita west) xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Which thread? There are so many I get lost in them then confused! 
I'll look at the Zita West website tho xx


----------



## Eilidh15

I just take folic acid and omega 3 xx


----------



## Evie777

Its under: "Comimentary and Holistic approaches" "Angelbumps protocol" I think xxx


----------



## kez26

Hi Ladies and welcome to the newbies in the thread... I hope you are all well!

MrsFlossey - I'm also egg sharing, but I'm with CARE. I didn't know anything when I first started this thread and to be honest still don't know everything  

Dozydaisy - I wouldn't worry toooooo much about vitamins ect. I've only been taking prepregnancy tablet and zinc which my clinic is happy with and said I don't need to take anything else. I have seen people on here take loadsssss of tablets and they don't always work. When I first came on here I wanted to take everything under the sun that I thought could help but it became quite stressful which wasn't worth it.

Eilidh - How are you getting on??

AFM - I had my first proper appointment at the clinic today, they went through all the costs and everything that will happen as long as all the tests come back ok. I just have to wait for day 1 of my period to ring and get a scan and blood tests booked in. I was told, all being well and everything is ok I could start treatment in 2-3 months! which is super exciting!! Just worrying about the money side of things now, but I'm sure it will be fine 

Hows everyone else doing?? Anyone started treatment or about to? 

KEZ xx


----------



## Eilidh15

good evening kez! 
I'm doing fine thank you  I'm currently waiting on a letter and my period to arrive to ring up for my prostap injection. can't have the injection until the letter arrives and my period is due next week! so I doubt it will come before then so looks like we will be waiting until March AF for my prostap with covers me for 3 months. 

where are you in everything now? xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Thanks I found the thread! Hope you're all doing ok? I'm generally feeling rough I'm not healed properly yet and I feel emotional! Been signed off for another week to give my insides chance to mend and then I'm back at it, dreading it, so stressful, can't imagine how difficult my job mixed with IVF is going to be  
I've had all the tests so ready to go just waiting on signing all the consent forms etc, I was being treated privately for my tube issues but now I'm being transferred to the NHS for my one paid go! Appt is the 14th March xx


----------



## kez26

Hiiii Eilidh,

Ohhhh I hope it comes before  

I'm good now I've had my appointment and know whats going to happen, feeling a bit excited! Just hoping they don't find any fluid in my tubes so I can get started asap. My clinic has about 30 ppl on their waiting list for eggs so I should get matched quite quickly if everything is ok    

Dozydaisy - good luck for your appt on 14th March!!

Kez xx


----------



## Evie777

Hi everyone! 

Kez- That's so exciting! Hope things start miving quick!  
Dozeydazy- Also, soo exciting! I too wonder how ivf and work go together... 

I had my HSG. It really really hurt!! I cried!! But both tubes are patent   yay! Guess that puts me in the unecplained category   Next appointment is on the 10th of March I think, so I guess that's when we apply for funding. Xxx


----------



## kez26

Thxxx Evie   good luck with your appt on 10th March x

Dosydaisy - to be honest my HSG was really painful I almost passed out... Buttt my tubes are badly blocked and they struggled to get the catheter (don't think that's spelt right) in my cerix. So I was there quite a while. Also didn't help that I have a retroverted uterus soooo my cervix kept moving looool... My advice is to take a couple of painkillers before you go because I didn't do that  

I hope everyone is having a good day xxx


----------



## Evie777

Thanks kez  xxx
About the HSG, I was told pain varies between individuals. I took 2 ibroprofen, tubes are clear and I still cried..but maybe Im a wimp!! 
So Kez..cant imagine how much yours wouldve hurt!


----------



## Dozydaisy

thanks ... I'm looking forward to it, but daunted at the same time!
I'm looking fwd to my insides not hurting soon, I was under the impression a week to two weeks and I'd be fine, i had my op on the 28th Jan and it's killing today  

I hope you're all doing well?xx


----------



## kez26

I'm sure it will go ok DozyDaisy. Wow I can't believe how long you have been in pain 

Evie - it wasn't nice at all looool and I'm sure you weren't being a wimp 

I hope everyone has a good weekend    

xx


----------



## sara2016

Hi Everyone

Im just about to start my second IVF cycle. I have PCOS. I had the first cycle last May. I ended up with OHSS just before egg collection so couldn't have a fresh transfer. We ended up with two embryos. I had the first FT in August which resulted in a negative test and had the second FT in October which result in a positive test. Just before I had my early scan I started bleeding. When we went to the scan we found out it was an empty sac pregnancy (I had never heard of that before). Having two miscarriages in the space of three months was quite tough. We made a decision to go through another cycle.

I am doing the shorter IVF cycle this time which will start in the next week or so had my scratch on Friday so waiting to come on or take tablets on Sunday and then can start the two week medication.

Can anyone suggest what i could do to improve my chances this time. My partner has started taking zinc tablets and Im having accupunture. Any ideas would be grateful as this is our last cycle.

Thanks


----------



## kez26

Hi Sara,

Welcome to the thread, sorry to hear about the miscarriages  

Are you taking any tablets yourself? I'm taking pregnacare before conception tablet which is meant to be really good (although I do not like the price of them lol)

I hope it all goes well for you     xx


----------



## sara2016

Hello I'm only taking folic acid as I wasn't sure if I could take the others and if they will effect the medication. Maybe I might buy a box which will take me up to when my EC is x


----------



## kez26

I told my clinic that I'm taking it and they were fine with it. They just asked if it had folic acid included which it has  

Wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## kez26

Hi guys

Hows everyone getting on??

I just wanted to let you all know I have my AMH blood test and pre treatment scan on Tuesday... I'm excited at the moment but know I will get nervous soon lol... Just hoping I have no fluid in my tubes or I will need another op   

xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hi everyone...
Well I've had a bad time of of, we got burgled early hours of Monday morning whilst we were asleep! So needless to say I've been really stressed!
Actually slept last night think that was because I was so exhausted!
Hope everyone is getting on well?
With the scratch thing when is it best to have that done? I rang to check what's going to happen at my appt on the 14th and been told we'll do all the consent paperwork and I should leave with my persciptions for the injections.. I feel excited but daunted by the journey ahead!xx


----------



## Poppycat2008

Hi All,

I'm not new to IVF but new to the board. Had two rounds of fresh ICSI Feb 14 and Jan 15 due to oh having azoospermia, both bfn.

Had all recurrent implantation failure bloods, nk cells test, hysteroscopy and all came back fine. Hoping to use our only 2 Frosties in May on a natural FET but have the scratch first!

Just wanted to say hi and lots of luck to everyone 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Katie0614

Hey all you lovely ladies. I was wondering if anyone could help me. Me (almost 25) and my partner (almost 26) have been together 10 years, TTC for 4 years have finally received our letter for our consultation on 29th of this month. Does anyone know how long it will take from that appointment to taking the pregnancy test? I'm someone who hates not knowing, and the not knowing exactly when things will happen is driving me mad! Also, how do the drugs make you feel? I'm scared I'm going to turn into a mad woman!
I'm the one with the problem, I have PCOS and endometriosis. It will be NHS funded, and according to my letter I am entitled to either 2 rounds of IVF or 3 IUI's. 
I am absolutely terrified about the whole process, where as my partner is so calm and just takes things as they come. I'm so excited and really hoping I will be pregnant in the next few months!


----------



## Eilidh15

hello Katie! one thing I need to tell you and that you will unfortunately need to get used to is waiting. if you've never had IVF before (like myself and my fiancé) it can take a while  we've had lots of appointments and waitin for letters in the post is a big waiting game too. if you've not already had scans, blood tests and semen tests then expect them. do you know your treatment plan yet? have you signed consent forms? and where are you based? I did the same at the beginning, I got too excited too quick and wanted the future to hurry up. that doesn't happen, prepare yourself for knock backs and waiting weeks if not a few months between apointments. 
I hope I've helped xx


----------



## Katie0614

Hey, thanks for your reply. 
No, we've never had IVF before, so I have no idea what to expect. I've had a lot of scans, blood tests and even an operation over the past few years for this, and he has had a semen test, everything was fine with him. No idea what the treatment plan is yet, our first consultation is in a week, so I'm guessing we will sign consent forms then too? We live in Watford and have chosen a London hospital. My appointment letter says that before I leave my consultation I will be given a follow up appointment within 2 weeks, so I guess that made me think everything was going to move quickly. I know it's wishful thinking but I was hoping it would all be done by June, I don't know why I've built my hopes up so high lol. Where are you in the process? How are things going for you? It has helped, thank you.


----------



## Evie777

Hello everyone! Yep...waiting is definitely the first name of the game...talking about timelines, what happens at the first appointment after all the tests confirm you qualify for NHS ivf? Is this when the IVF applications begin? And roughly, how many appointments before treatment starts? Xx


----------



## kez26

Hiii ladies,

welcome to the newbies to the thread   

Evie - I'm not going through NHS (they won't give me any funding) and I've not even started treatment myself but its quite long, I've had my first appointment at my clinic this month, but I first went to my doc about my fertility about 1 and half years ago now. However at my last appointment I was told I could start treatment in 2-3 months (I am egg sharing though so think my process is longer)

I'm at work atm so haven't read back, sorry xx

AFM  - I have my AMH blood test and pretreatment scan tomorrow... Fingers crossed they find no fluid in my tubes   

xxx


----------



## AR80

Hey Kez, 

Good luck with your tests tomorrow, i hope the results mean you can progress. 

Big welcome to all the new ladies, i hope you are all well. I can second that its so much of a waiting game. We began this process in June last year and its only really now that things are starting to move. We have had a bit of a delay as our BMI's were slightly high but i am within 3-4 lb of that now and have had our next appointment come through for 17 March. from what she said last  time assuming the BMI's are now ok we will be referred to a conception clinic. 

Has anyone else been to one of these and know what it involves?

xxx


----------



## kez26

Thxxx AR, as long as these tests go OK we shud be good to move forward  

Is the appt at the infertility bit of the hospital or at the clinic you want treatment at? I've not had one of those appts before that I can think of xxxx


----------



## AR80

Hi Kez,

This is where we will be receiving treatment. We know that it is where we have to do loads of consent forms but am not sure if during that appointment we will be advised of exactly what the treatment will look like. We know we will be having ICSI but dont know any more than that at this stage.

Let us know how you get on.

xx


----------



## LunaWop

Good luck with your tests, *Kez*! Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you!

*AR*: well done on getting your BMI down!! 17th March is not that far at all! I had mixed feelings after my first appointment at the clinic. On the one hand it was good: they explained timelines and probable treatment options, went through the forms,... On the other hand, though, rather than leaving with a start date we left with a pile of extra tests to do (both for me and DH), and that felt like a massive setback (though it was mostly because we needed karyotyping for DH, and that is really really slow). Hopefully though you will already have everything they need!

How are you doing, *Eilidh*? Any news of the letter yet? What is the prostap for (apologies for the dumb question)

*Everyone else:* welcome to the thread...it's a lovely place to find friends and support!

AFM - Apologies for disappearing for a while, but DH and I were on holiday (in Goa, on the beach) and while I was logging in to see how things were going for you, I was from my phone and it was a pain to try to write!


----------



## kez26

Morning ladiessss xx

AR - that sounds like my first appointment, they gave me all the info I needed including the costs of what I needed and extras I might want. SO I'm sure they will talk you through the whole process, it was at that appt I was told I needed to call on the first day of my period to book in for the tests I'm having today  

Luna - ellooo lovely hope you had an awesome holiday xxx

I will be back on later to let you know about my tests  xx


----------



## AR80

Hi Kez

ta for the info, it seems that they all vary dosnt it as i had my AMH test done a while ago at the Gp's when we started the process. Perhaps they will want to do it again to advise on treatment. I will look out for you later to see how you got on

Luna- Lovely to hear from you. I hope all is well you must be blooming now.


----------



## kez26

Heyy,

AR - I did have a blood test when I first started but it was that long ago I had to have another one.

I'm in a bad mood now if I'm honest, my scan wasn't great as I've only got 6 follicles and to egg share you have to have at least 8 eggs. They told me to call them in the morning to find out my blood test results, if they are low I defo won't be able to egg share, if they are ok then I will have to have another scan next month to see if its any better... I'm gutted, as I can't afford to pay for a cycle myself... Feeling a little lost but never mind.

I hope all of you are ok xxx


----------



## LunaWop

Hi Kez...So sorry to hear this...I hope the bloods are ok, and the follicle count is just a bit of temporary bad luck!


----------



## kez26

thxxxx luna    hope so


----------



## AR80

Hi Kez

yes that sounds logical re the blood test as mine was around July time. 

Sorry that you didnt get better news. Hopefully the bloods will provide better news.


----------



## kez26

Hey ladies, hope you are all well xx

I just wanted to update you all.. 

my AMH was also low (only 8.1) so they wont let me egg share   

Time to start saving £3000 so I can fully fund it myself 

Everything happens for a reason I suppose xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hiya, 
Hope you're all ok... My first week back after my lap.. I am shattered! Trying not too get too excited about my appt on the 14th.. Feels ages away but dead close too.. I rang them in the end to double check what the plan was, and as long as we consent we are ready to go so I should go away with a prescription for my injections.. Only thing is I haven't had my AF since my op, tho I might have had it early like straight after.. Anyone else know what happens to go back to a normal cycle afterwards?

Kez - sorry to hear your news..is there nothing but you can do to get an NHS referral?xx


----------



## DarkBeauty

Hi everyone, it's been a while since I posted. 

I find myself struggling this morning. A random thought has popped into my head and it's making me really sad! It has just popped into my head that should my daughter ever marry, she won't have any siblings on her bridal party... 

I know it sounds silly but it's made me realise that I still haven't fully accepted that she is an only child & is now likely to remain so unless I opt to do ICSI again... 

Am very confused


----------



## DarkBeauty

Just seeing your update Kez. Sorry to hear about the AMH result. Sending you lots of hugs xx


----------



## kez26

Awwwwww DarkBeauty I was thinking about you the other day. I hope you are ok xx

AFM - I'm trying another clinic which accepts lower results, however its quite far for me to travel. Will be worth it if they accept me   xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hi there, did my list show up on here? After the burglary my laptop is broken, so it's really hard to use this on my phone. It's really hard to track back and read what's going on with everyone. I'm back at work now and finding it all quite unsupportive, my boss didn't react how I thought he would, which pushed me back a bit on trying to stay optimistic!

Kez - how much lower do they accept, fingers crossed it'll work out for you 

xx


----------



## LunaWop

Oh, *Kez*...only just seen the update...this is so unfair!!! I hope the other clinic will be more sensible!!!

*DB*, I am sorry you are having a difficult time...sometimes painful thoughts come out of the blue, and we are just left having to deal with them...I hope you'll feel better soon...


----------



## kez26

thxxx Dosy & Luna

for egg sharing they take AMH of 5 and over I believe, it might just be my follie count thats an issue but I've just ordered some DHEA which apparently can help, although I've read you should get a blood test first because too much can be bad for you. But for me I'm going to take a risk as I can't afford another low result and willing to try anything right now xxx


----------



## NeedababyJ

Hi!

After years and years of waiting, hoping we've been through: 
Major op to have both tubes unblocked in 2005
4 ops to remove endometriosis 
An ectopic loss of tube & baby at 9wks in 2011
2 natural BFP's ending in mc's at 5wks
Then 3 long boring years of nothing hapening since 2013 we've finally been refered for IVF!

I'm both very anxious an terrifed! I was really starting to lose all hope of ever having a baby and I'm still finding it hard to be positive about it I know that sounds awful but it's like I'm scared to be happy.

We've had all our tests done and we have our first appointment at the Oxford Fertility Clinic next week. I've been looking at their website and I noticed there is only a 35% sucess rate, was eally hoping to hear some miracle stories!

But aside from that we have no idea what to expect, can anyone shed any light? We're NHS so I dont know how long the waiting list is even.

Thanks!


----------



## Lindseyw897

Hi Every One 
My name is Lindsey I am 37 and currently waiting to start IVF  

I have had 4 miscarriages, then my last pregnancy 2 years ago was ectopic resulting in the removal of one of my tubes, and since then we have had unexplained infertility. 
I have had all the tests done at a local hospital, but that hospital does not offer IVF unfortunately and I am now currently waiting for my appointment at James Cook which is the 19th April, I got referred on the 5th Jan so it's been a hell of a wait !! but I kind of needed the wait too to get my head around things. 

So far I have lost 18lbs (Since Jan) and I only have 7lbs to go to get UNDER the BMI mark of 30 (which annoys me massively) 

Now it just seems that every thing is a waiting game.... (and daydreaming of cake and chips  ) 

Can any one tell me what will happen when I go to JCUH please ? I will be on day 14 of my cycle on that date (give or take a day or 2) like I say I have had all the tests done at my local hospital, will I have to go through it all again at JCUH or will I just have to wait for my next cycle to start IVF ? I'm really unsure on all of this. I don't even know how many attempts we will get, when do I find that out ? - I think it's 2 but that's just of googleing it.  

Also what do people think of endo scratch and embryo glue ? I am going to see if I can have both (willing to pay obviously) 

Sorry for the barrage of questions lol, I am very new to all of this, I have gone from being able to conceive but miscarry (with no reason why - it's apparently one of those things) to nothing at all.... it's all so just goddam unfair, and if I'm 100% honest I'm really angry about it all. 

XXX


----------



## AR80

Hi i hope everyone is well. 

sorry i have been awol for a while-lots going on at the minute

Welcome Lindsey. I am feeling your frustration at the minute with everything too. We initially went to see the GP last june and it has took this long for us to get moving. Our GP left info off our referral which took 3 weeks to resolve and our BMI's were also to high. I have lost 37lb since the summer andf am just about where i need to be now to get the funding. We have our appointment next Thursday so i cant help you with what to expect but i totally understand how you are feeling right now.


----------



## leprechaun

Hi girls, I hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm about to start my first round of ivf treatment, we have our consent appointment at the end of the month. I'm doing the access fertility refund cycle at Gcrm, I was just wondering if any of you have done the refund cycles? Basically you get 3 attempts and if it doesn't result in a live birth by the end of all cycle FET included then they give you 70% of your money back. Of course if you have a baby first try then you lose money but I couldn't care less if I have a baby in my arms.
Just want to wish you all well on your journeys anyway. It's a tough thing to go through and I've told no-one because I couldn't bear the looks of pity if it doesn't work. Im so skeptical even before ive started   x


----------



## Holls

Hello to those starting their first IVF!

Lindsey and AR80, congrats on the weight loss! I had to do the same, reduce my BMI to get NHS funding. I should think you'll need to wait for your next cycle, you'll have to wait for a drugs delivery, and possibly attend a drug teaching session on how to do the injections. Once things are in place you'll feel a lot more confident. Personally speaking, I was terrified of the whole process initially, but I have done 2 IVF cycles now and they weren't nearly as scary as I was expecting   had the endo scratch too and that wasn't too bad. 

leprechaun, I have just been accepted for the refund scheme too, DH and I thought the same, if it works on the first go then we won't care about the extra cost , but we will have the peace of mind that we have the next 3 cycles sorted. I don't blame you for keeping it quiet, we told a few people on our first cycle, and everyone has lots of questions! Sometimes you just don't want to talk about it! Then for the 2nd cycle we said we were doing it but not when and much less detail. 

Good luck to you all    we have a follow up appointment this afternoon at our clinic (Bourn Hall) to find out when we can start our next cycle, can't wait to get going again!


----------



## kez26

Hi ladies,

welcome to leprechaun, Lindseyw897 & NeedababyJ - hope you lovelies are getting on well 

Holls - How was your appt at bourn? they were my first choice for egg sharing but wouldn't accept me due to family history.

AR - how are you doing at the moment?? Well done on the weight loss 

Dozy/Lune - how are you guys getting on?? x

AFM - I had an appt at the lister on wednesday to have another scan and AMH... And to my amazement my follicle account has more than tripled. They saw *20*   Soooo I'm really happy, although I'm not sure how its increased so much in exactly 3 weeks. I have been eating healthier, taking royal jelly and been doing reiki on my belly every night for the last week... Buttttt to go up that much is madness!! I have another appt at the lister next week to find out results, speak to a counsellor etc (as I want to egg share).

Sorry for anyone I've missed, I hope you are all well and happy xxx


----------



## Holls

Hi kez26, consultation was really good thanks! We can start our next cycle when AF starts in April or May, it's up to us really, and we'll probably go with the April one as I feel well recovered from our previous cycle already, and keen to get on with it, going to give the short protocol a try this time.

Excellent news about your follicle count


----------



## LunaWop

*Kez*: This is such brilliant news!  Will they review the decision re egg sharing? Fingers crossed it's a sign of things finally starting to go the right way for you!

*AR*: How did your appointment go?

*leprechaun, Holls*: DH and I had definitely looked into the refund scheme (before discovering that we were eligible for NHS funding)...we both agreed that any good news would make the extra cash spent unimportant, while the refund would give us an opportunity to try again.

*Lindsey*: sorry to hear you had such a long and painful journey...I am sure 19th April feels so far away, but I hope it will come soon for you!


----------



## kez26

Thxxxxx Holls and Luna   

I have an appt at the Lister again on Thursday so they should let me know then if I can egg share with them. I won't go back to CARE which is a lottttt closer to me. My only issue with the Lister is that it takes me sooooo long to get there but at least it's free if I'm accepted   

Hope you're all ok  xx


----------



## Lindseyw897

Thank you all for the very warm welcome !!! 

It really does help me being on here and seeing what every one else is going through, I don't feel so alone. 

My other half and I have started bickering a lot lately - mainly my fault   I think it's because our infertility is unexplained, so I am really struggling with it all, the amount of pressure I feel is unreal I feel like I am going to blow a gasket before long, I am well overdue a melt down lol. 

Thank you all for being here going through this together, 5 more weeks and the rollercoaster ride will begin for me.


----------



## sd84

Hi everyone, I hope you don't mind me gate crashing. I've posted on a few other boards but stumbled across this one today which is helpful as I'm currently waiting for my initial appointment. Can anyone shed any light on the process after that point? How quickly am I likely to start IVF  after initial appointment? Do I have to redo all tests even if they were only done a few months ago? Also any tips about preparing for IVF (other than general healthy eating). This waiting is driving me crazy, I'm such an emotional wreck. I have started doing yoga though and that's the only thing that seems to calm me down! I go through ups and downs of anxiety, excitement, frustration, sadness etc and feel like I can't talk to anyone about it. My husband is so laid back, the complete opposite to me so he can't understand why I can't just forget about it and wait patiently! 

Thank you all in advance x


----------



## LunaWop

Hi sd84,

Welcome to the thread. I think we can all fully understand the frustration that comes with the endless wait...

Is the initial appointment with the clinic where you will be treated? If that is the case, then you should expect the consultant to go through the process with you. They might also give you (and your husband) additional tests to do. In our case, I was asked to have some big bloods done (to include thyroid functionality, full blood count, vitamin D,...) that went well beyond what I had done at the preliminary phases with NHS. My husband was also asked to do some further tests: STIs, Cystic Fibrosis and Karyotyping (we had low count and morphology, and the consultant wanted to work out whether there was a genetic reason for it). Some of these tests are quite slow, so that could mean more waiting.
We were told that our monitoring/downreg cycle (they do the baseline scan and 3DSIS at the beginning of the cycle where you start down-regging) would be the one starting on CD1 after they had all the test results. Effectively we would have started our monitoring cycle within 3 weeks of our initial consultation (but we had to go privately for the karyotyping/CF, since the NHS takes forever to get those done). It could have been up to 7-8 weeks (or more?), though, since it depends both on where you are on your cycle, and how long the results of any additional tests take.

As to what to do to prepare, not sure there is any magic solution. I would definitely recommend going on Pregnacare Conception and Wellman Conception (not sure that they do work, but we managed a natural BFP when it was supposed to be impossible, so I'm definitely planning to go back on them if we ttc again!). 

If your GP is open to it, I would also try to get my thyroid and Vit D tested: I found both were outside the ideal parameters, and the clinic put me on tablets to get them sorted. I found that when I saw my GP it helped to bring printed copies of the NICE guidelines (you can find them easily online) with the recommended levels for women who are ttc/pregnant (they are VERY different from the average NHS parameters)...

Yoga is definitely a good thing, as anything that helps you relax (even more so if it also keeps you active). I was also really frustrated with my DH, until I realised he just had no idea of the nitty gritty of the process: at one point I sat him down and started to explain what the various tests would be, how many injections I would need, when, where,... I think he had simply taken the whole process as a black box, and that made it easier for him to distance himself from it (and a lot harder to understand why I was so nervous).

Luna
xx


----------



## sd84

Hi Luna,

Thank you so much for your reply it's really helpful to piece together some of the detail. Also to know you had a natural bfp as I've still got a tiny bit of hope that might happen! Congrats to you! 

Yes the initial appointment is at the clinic where we'll have IVF. We've already been through countless tests at gp and gynaecologist before referral. I pushed for karyotype testing as noticed it on the IVF referral form and didn't want to be delayed for this being asked for at a later date. My husband had the blood test for this nearly a month ago so hoping we'll get the results through by time we have our appointment. Any idea how long the karyotype results usually take? 

I haven't had too many tests as its male factor but my thyroid was a borderline  issue. However gp refused to treat it as it was only borderline and said they will treat it at IVF clinic. Do you know how long that takes to get under control? Trying to get my head around all the possible delays ahead! 

Thanks also for advice re your DH. I get frustrated as I feel he doesn't understand the challenges ahead and sometimes I might get irrationally upset with the waiting and anxiety and that's normal. It's hard when you don't know others that have been through it. I'm also very conscious of the fact that he feels guilty as its male factor and that he worries I'll leave him if he can't give me children. That is absolutely not the case and I don't want him to interpret my sadness as evidence that that might happen one day. It's so hard and hope that when we actually start IVF we might feel a bit less helpless. Xx


----------



## LunaWop

sd84 said:


> Hi Luna,
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply it's really helpful to piece together some of the detail. Also to know you had a natural bfp as I've still got a tiny bit of hope that might happen! Congrats to you!


Thank you...I still can't believe how lucky we have been. This website (and this thread in particular) was a life-saver throughout the long waits, though, so I can definitely understand how you feel...



> Yes the initial appointment is at the clinic where we'll have IVF. We've already been through countless tests at gp and gynaecologist before referral. I pushed for karyotype testing as noticed it on the IVF referral form and didn't want to be delayed for this being asked for at a later date. My husband had the blood test for this nearly a month ago so hoping we'll get the results through by time we have our appointment. Any idea how long the karyotype results usually take?


That was really smart of you! I think we were told about 6 weeks for karyotyping with the NHS...so sounds like you are nearly there. When is your appointment?



> I haven't had too many tests as its male factor but my thyroid was a borderline issue. However gp refused to treat it as it was only borderline and said they will treat it at IVF clinic. Do you know how long that takes to get under control? Trying to get my head around all the possible delays ahead!


Oh, for goodness sake, why do they do that? I think if you are only borderline it goes down quite quickly: the clinic definitely didn't seem to suggest I would need to wait before starting treatment...they just got me on thyroxine as soon as they saw by TSH levels (which was 3.02, so really not very high).



> Thanks also for advice re your DH. I get frustrated as I feel he doesn't understand the challenges ahead and sometimes I might get irrationally upset with the waiting and anxiety and that's normal. It's hard when you don't know others that have been through it. I'm also very conscious of the fact that he feels guilty as its male factor and that he worries I'll leave him if he can't give me children. That is absolutely not the case and I don't want him to interpret my sadness as evidence that that might happen one day. It's so hard and hope that when we actually start IVF we might feel a bit less helpless. Xx


I definitely understand what you are saying about how your DH feels...I guess that it is always like this when one has an infertility diagnosis that points towards only one person. There is not a lot you can do to make him feel better, but do get him on supplements (they help) and have him cut down on alcohol... Also, do talk to him about the process itself: it did really help my DH think of it as something real...


----------



## sd84

We haven't got appointment through yet, think it will probably be in about a month/6 weeks although it's hard to know as no one really tells you anything! My tsh levels were 4.5 so also not massively high but know that's too high for ttc. Hope they do treat it when I finally get to clinic.

My husband has been on fertilsan m for about 6 months and has also stopped drinking so hoping that will have had a positive impact. It's all so unknown at the moment which isn't doing my anxiety any good! Thanks for the advice, I will keep trying to talk to him about the process xx


----------



## AR80

Hey everyone. Hope everyone is well and are keeping their spirits up. 

Sorry i havnt been on much lately. Work is manic and am trying to get as much shifted over next month or so should be a lot quieter once treatment starts. 

Kez- i think from memory you have an appointment tomorrow. fingers crossed it all goes well my lovely. 

Luna- hope you are ok and that little man is growing nicely. 

All the other new ladies, i havnt spoke to yet welcome, its lovely to have you all on board to talk too. 

AFM- Its my appointment in the morning and i am hoping and praying there are no further hold ups to prevent us being passed on to the conception clinic to get moving. In terms of weight loss i am 3lb off 3 stone now since the summer and i cant believe i am nearly back in my size 12 jeans lol. I am getting nervous as thought i had hit the goal before my last appointment only to be told i wasnt as tall as i had thought and that i needed a further 10 lb. Weighed this morning fully clothed and was still a pound or so lighter than what she told me i needed to be = last time so am so hoping the goal posts wont move again. I told hubby at the weekend that i cant wait any longer and that if they say i need to lose more i am just gonna forfeit my free go. I only get one where i live and although as we all know its so expensive but i feel pretty on the edge today. Please all wish me luck.xxx


----------



## LunaWop

Wow, congratulations AR, you have been absolutely great!     I can believe you are feeling nervous, but I am SURE they will say everything is now fine and you can proceed. Also, do think that losing weight is supposed to increase chances of conceiving, which is the most important thing of all! 

Do let us know how it goes! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## AR80

Hi Luna

thank you for your message it means a lot. the main prob seems to sit with DH but he has also lost a ton of weight so hopefully his results may improve a little when they test again to give us the best chance.

I will def let you know how everything goes.

xx


----------



## sd84

Good luck AR, I hope you get the answer you want tomorrow and can feel a step further forward


----------



## LunaWop

Good luck, AR! Thinking of you today!!!


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hi all, I hope you're all doing ok? And everyone who has had an appt has had good news. For me it's been a while but I am really struggling with conflicting information and feeling lost at the decision to make. I have had my first IVF appt where we have consent and I was due to leave with my prescriptions. But I put it all on hold. I feel really unhappy with my post op outcome. I've had my right tube removed, but the left has fluid in it, BUT it also disappears and looks completely normal. How can this happen? When I had the lap the dye didn't come out, not once during the whole operation, and I was under for a couple of hours.. So where does it disappear to when it decides to?! I'm so upset, angry and confused. So I've planned a second opinion, I can't afford to go through our one and only NHS cycle with the thought in my head I'm setting myself up to fail. I am very lucky as I've got a private appt booked in as a last minute cancellation next Thursday. 
I read the posts on here and understand it all takes forever and absolutely nothing is certain, but ffs it is such an emotional rollercoaster and one I'm struggling massively with right now!
Someone said they felt snappy with their other half, welcome to my world, mine can't can't do right for doing wrong with me! It's so tough working through it's me with a problem and he's perfectly OK.. All the emotions about why the hell does he want to be stuck with me when I have such a problem and can't make a baby is just horrendous... Hoping my dark moments will pass soon.. So hard to keep picking yourself up and being optimistic when it's constantly a bloody nightmare!xx


----------



## Eilidh15

hi ladies, hope your all doing well! I've been busy with work recently as no one covered my paper work whilst I was off on the sick! how annoying. hope your all ok and doing well. 

just a quick update on myself  so I recieved my letter to ring on my next period which was yesterday, rang today and they took my details and said that would call me back within 72 hours to make an appointment. hopefully I'll get one this time round as I'm only having the single prostap injection and not actually starting down regs yet. I set an alarm for 8 this morning, woke up and rang them straight away as my period came last night. 

updates on you lovely ladies would be nice! 

speak soon xx


----------



## kez26

Morning Lovelies,

Eilidh - how exciting  

Dozy - Sorry you're feeling so emotional and not getting the answers you need. Its really hard to go through all of that, after my lap I found out both of my tubes are badly blocked and have no option but IVF, I was a mess when I found out and felt absolutely useless. At my post op I was told by the doctor that I would have to have both of my tubes removed if I wanted to proceed with IVF, which is not true as I have no fluid in my tubes (that reminds me I need to complain about that)  as for the dye that is left its absorbed by the body (doesn't harm you). I hope you get some answers at your next appt you have  

AR - how did your appt go??

Luna & SD - how are you guys getting on??

Hows everyone else getting on??

AFM - I went to the lister on Thursday for loads of appts   we were there for over 4 hours in the end, however I preferred that to lots of short appts. My AMH has gone up from 8.1 to 15.4 within 3 weeks (YAAAAY), I have a cyst on my left ovary, which won't cause any problems  I had additional bloods taken, 7 tubes of blood to be exact loool. Saw the counsellor and partners semen test (which was all ok)... As long as all bloods are ok and my GP send a letter to them asap I could be starting within the next couple of months      

Have a good day  
xxx


----------



## Evie777

Hi everyone! (One of the newbies here). 

Kez, awesome about your AMH!!! Sounds like you are getting close! Hope everything goes smoothely xx

Dozy, it's so bloody hard! I really hope you get answers and feel more confident when you do decide to begin treatment CX

I'm currently awaiting funding for IVF. How long did it take for any of you to get funding? My Dr recons 4-6 weeks. This isn't long at all, but I'm secretly hoping it will be sooner   xxx


----------



## kez26

Thxxx Evie  fingers crossed  

I'm not eligible for funding myself but I know all the waiting for other things has been annoying so waiting for that must be frustrating.. hopefully its sooner rather than later  

xxx


----------



## AR80

Hi everyone

hope you all are well. It seems as if a few of us are struggling at the minute. Chins up ladies. This is such a hard journey that we are all on. Im so glad we all have each other for support. 

Kez- Thats great news about your AMH. Have you been doing anything to help it or has it just happened?

Eilidh15- it sounds as if everything is moving for you. Great news. 

AFM- We had our appointment on Thursday and luckily my BMI has gone down to 28.9 so we now qualify. We are now waiting on our consent appointment which should be end of April. We had a bit of a kick in the teeth as with the current wait for NHS treatment, we have been told that treatment will probably not start until September. Initially i was gutted to the point that we are considering forfeiting our free go if the wait privately is shorter but having had a couple of days to think we are coming around to the idea that it may not be such a bad thing to have a bit of a wait. I am worrying about my age (im just 36) but think i just need to relax a bit about that. We have also been incredibly stressed with having to lose a lot of weight on top of the normal worries of ttc for nearly 2 years. If we do need to wait i think we are going to book a summer holiday and just have a few months not worrying about things knowing that treatment will start in Sept. We have been advised that we will get our timeline in the next appointment so will make a decision then.


----------



## kez26

AR - WOW I didn't know you could wait that long for NHS treatment, thats crazy.

There are a few things I've done recently, not sure which, if any have made a difference. I started taking royal jelly, bee propolis and swapped my cheap conception tablet for pregnacare. I have also been doing reiki on my belly before bed every night. Oh I've also been eating healthier and cut out caffeine. I do think its a bit strange that it has increased SO MUCH but I'm happy  

xx


----------



## sd84

Hi everyone,

Sending positive thoughts to everyone. It's definitely a rollercoaster of emotions, the smallest thing can tip me over the edge (like the endless pregnancy announcements from friends who weren't really trying which seems to be happening a lot at the moment)

AR- that's great news about your bmi, well done! I hope that you don't have to wait until September but if you do then it's a great excuse for a holiday and time to plan some fun things.

Kez- I didn't realise your AMH level could go up. I've been worried about mine which is 14 but thought I couldn't impact on it and that it would only go down as I get older. That's excellent news though!

Evie - I'm also waiting for IVF funding. It's been 3 weeks since they confirmed receipt and I've not heard anything yet. I'm going to phone for an update tomorrow. I had also heard approx 2 months but think this depends on your ccg.

Xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Ladies, thankyou so much for all of the kind words!
Had a great appt with a fantastic consultant today. Feel so much relief from actually being listened to. I had a scan and guess what, fluid was there, I have a million and one blood tests to be redone, and a few new ones that have not already been done. Also learned I may have an underactive thyroid. Amazing how much I learned today! So will have another scan to check fluid once bloods are all back.  So glad to have listened to myself and got another opinion. Another lap and my remaining tube to be removed is on be cards, but looking fwd to the progress I feel I'm now making! Can't wait to get it all resolved so we can crack on with actual treatment.

Hope you're all doing good Xx


----------



## El90

It's been a long time! Hiii Luna, Kez, AR & Eilidh! .

Hi to all the new ladies on here .

I just thought i would pop on and say hello and to see where you're all at!

Hope you're all okay!! 

xxx


----------



## kez26

Heyyy ladies hope you are all having a nice relaxing weekend 

Dozy - I really happy for you  lets hope they can get it all done asap.. Sooo frustrating waiting and nice that you're getting lots of info which will eventually help you

EL - hiiiii, hows everything going for you??

SD - I thought the same, I honestly didn't think your AMH could change so much. It was tested in two different clinics (although that shouldn't make a difference) but yeh I was reallyyyyy happy when I found out. I think I was more surprised at how much my follie count increased, crazy that everything improved so much, but just shows we shouldn't give up all hope when we get disappointed xx

xxx


----------



## El90

Hi Kez 😄, 

Well I'm back on the IVF rollercoaster 😯. I'm on day 13 of down reg and I must say I'm finding it much harder the second time round. How is everything with you hun? Hope things have been moving along for you!

xxx


----------



## kez26

Hiii El,

Awwwww wishing you lots of luck on this cycle hun  

It's starting to get moving at last, just waiting for blood tests to come back so we can eventually get started.. I'm sure it will happen soon xxx


----------



## sd84

Hi everyone,

Dozy - really glad you have finally had some answers and feel like you're making progress. 

Kez - it's definitely a reminder that there is always hope and to not let a bad result make that disappear. I hope things move quickly for you now and wishing you lots of luck.

El - it must be really difficult going through IVF again and to try and stay positive. I hope this is a lucky cycle for you. 

I'm still waiting for initial appointment. When I phoned to check last week I wasn't even on the system yet so the clinic said its likely to take another month. I've been trying hard to be healthy in preparation and have cut out tea, coffee and alcohol completely but can't seem to stay away from chocolate especially this weekend! Finding it so hard to be patient as just want to get started and not feel like my life is on hold with no idea when we might begin. Xx.


----------



## kez26

SD - sorry you are still waiting, the NHS is a joke!!! I'm not quite sure why it should take so long, maybe to try and put people off and go privately  I really hope you don't have to wait too long as I know the waiting with no idea of what's going to happen and when is really frustrating... sending you lots of hugs and luck that you hear something soon   Well done for getting prepared now, I suppose thats the only good thing about waiting, the more you can do now you could increase your chances of success  xx

I'm in the process of coming off my anti depressants as I don't want to be on them when I start treatment, but its really messing with my head, the withdrawal symptoms are shocking as well has being a right stressy cow to my partner. I'm sure he's hoping I calm down soon loool 

Hiiii to all the other ladies  hope you're all well xxx


----------



## El90

Thanks Kez, I'm really hoping this cycle works, I just have to try and stay positive. I hope your blood tests come back soon! I saw that your AMH level has gone up so that's good news! Sorry to hear that you've been on anti depressants hun 😔. I hope you're feeling better!!

SD it's really hard and I'm finding this cycle harder than my first. I think I'm just so worried about it not working again but I have to keep telling myself to stay positive. The waiting around is awful isn't it! I think it's so frustrating. Hopefully you will get your appointment soon. Which clinic are you at hun? I hope things get moving along for you soon !!

Hope you've all had a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## sd84

Thanks kez. It is frustratingly long especially as you have to wait a year before a referral even when there is a known problem. Everyone keeps saying now is the time to do things that I might not be able to when start treatment or hopefully have a baby but can't even do that as don't want to book a holiday in case it's when I've started treatment. We're also not drinking which means our social life has pretty much ground to a halt. Those lucky enough to have not needed treatment can never understand how difficult it is. The few friends I've told definitely have no clue! Sorry to hear about the anti-depressants, I hope the withdrawal process is as quick as it can be and that you manage to find other ways to rebalance. Do you know when you're likely to start your cycle? 

El - although I haven't been there yet I can completely understand your anxiety. I know it must be really hard and you probably have lots of people telling you to be positive and think of this as a fresh cycle without the baggage of the past so I'm not going to say that but instead I'm just sending you lots of positive thoughts. I've been referred to Woking Nuffield in Surrey. Whereabouts are you? I think a lot of my anxiety is around not knowing what to expect, when I'm likely to start, how my body will react, if my husbands sperm count will be any better after all the changes he's made etc. there are so many unknowns and I worry about everything at the best of times so struggling to not let it take over my whole life at the moment! Xx


----------



## El90

*SD* we haven't told hardly anyone this time round. For me I felt so much under pressure during my first cycle, please asking questions constantly and saying inappropriate things I just found it all too much. It's tough as it and I just felt I let everyone down when it didn't work. Thank you for the positive thoughts hun! I am sending them to you too and I really hope you hear something soon. I hated the waiting around, it just seemed to take ages! Once I had my first appointment at the IVF clinic things did move really quickly so I hope it'll be the same for you. I'm at the Hull IVF Unit, they have been really good with me, I can't really fault them.

You're bound to feel anxious, it's the fear of the unknown isn't it. You will be absolutely fine . I see that you've made quite a few changes to your lifestyle, it's hard not to let it take over your life, I think it just happens without even realising it. If you have any questions or want to know anything feel free to ask, hopefully i'll be able to help  xx


----------



## sd84

Thank you El. I really needed those words of encouragement as feeling fed up today, can't concentrate on anything and the dreaded af is on her way so think that's made me feel extra fed up. I know it's completely irrational as a natural bfp is practically impossible but doesn't stop my irrational hope every month. 

I completely understand why you haven't told many people. I haven't told many people either as the few family and friends that do know either keep asking if I've heard anything yet which is annoying (even though I know they mean well, it's another constant reminder that I'm still waiting) or don't seem to understand the emotional toll or the challenges ahead. 

Sorry I feel a bit useless as I can't offer you any advice as you know much more than me but if you want to chat to take your mind off it or vent about how crap the whole process is then I'm always here! Xx


----------



## El90

I'm feeling a bit fed up today too 😔. This whole process is so mentally and physically draining isn't it. My AF finished today thank god, I dread her appearance every month too. Never lose hope hun, sometimes that's all we have 😊. Are you male factor? 

That's exactly what I mean! I know people mean well but the constant questioning really starts to get to you don't you think? I don't think anyone will truely understand just how hard this is until they've been through it themselves. It's so tough and so unfair! 

Aww bless you, thanks hun. I think it just helps to chat to be honest. I like it on here because we all get each other, I can't talk to my friends because they never know what to say to me, they still tell me to stay positive because it may come naturally (even knowing I have no tubes 😯). I'm here for you too!! How are you feeling about IVF? Xx


----------



## kez26

hiiii ladiesss xxx

El - I've stopped telling people what's happening and when they ask questions just give them a very wishy washy answer as I too have had enough of all the questions. I got like this after I was told I couldn't egg share by the last clinic and someone asked me about it and told them and said I would have to fully fund now and she responded to me with 'it is what it is'.... I was soooo mad I couldn't say anything. 

Sd - I hope you are feeling ok, I really don't understand the NHS soemtimes.. A year is madness  

And to both of you I think its normal to feel fed up and/or useless at times, I've been through those feeling a lot   The whole process is so draining and difficult, I think you are right, unless you have been or going through it you will never truly understand how difficult it is. I remember being told I can't conceive naturally, it was so difficult to come to terms with and worse because no one your close to can understand your pain xxxx

We defiantly have to stay hopeful  

I'm not sure when I might start.. I have 1-2 weeks to wait for my last blood test results so should find out more then, fingers crossed they all come back ok  

xxxx


----------



## sd84

Well I've had a really rubbish day. My husband phoned me at work to say we had the results of his karyotype testing and he has a chromosome disorder   the IVF consultant has recommended we see a clinical geneticist before proceeding with IVF to understand the implications. All the research I have done online since says this chromosome disorder isn't hereditary so it feels like we've got a long wait ahead now for an appointment with the geneticist for them to probably say it won't affect the outcome of IVF. I honestly can't believe there is another set back when I'm already finding the waiting so difficult. I am hoping we can pay to see the genetics consultant privately as I really don't think I can cope with another 2-4 month wait. The worst thing about it is they said the chromosome disorder isn't the reason for the low sperm count so they still don't know why his count is so low. Well thanks for identifying another problem that doesn't fix or explain the male factor!

I also burst into tears at work and left early so now I'm really embarrassed as I hate crying at work and think it makes me look really unprofessional. 

Kez and El I hope you have both had better days than me xx


----------



## El90

*Kez* i don't blame you stopping telling people what's happening. OMG i really don't like people who have attitudes like that. They clearly don't understand just how hard this journey is. People can be so rude and inconsiderate at times. When i found out my first cycle failed my OH's parents turned round to me and said how gutted they were because they really wanted to be grandparents, they didn't even ask if i was okay. They also said that they didn't book a holiday because they thought i could be pregnant/due when they went, their inconsiderate comments just made me feel like such a failure so i thought this time round is going to be different.

I had a really rough time last week, my best friend came round on Tuesday and announced she was pregnant. I feel terrible for saying this but i just wanted her to leave, i stayed strong and congratulated her but when she left i was in bits. It sounds awful to say but i am so envious of her. I was just sat there thinking how effortless it was for her to fall when we have to inject ourselves everyday with no guarantee at the end of it. I have calmed down now but i think it's best i keep my distance for a couple of weeks until i feel strong enough to be around her.

I know exactly what you mean about how difficult it is to come to terms with not being able to conceive naturally. It sounds strange but deep down even after everything i've been through i still don't think it's sunk in.

We do have to stay hopeful hun. I just keep thinking of what i may have at the end of this journey, that's what keeps me going 

I hope you're not waiting too long for your blood results! What are these for Kez? I have everything crossed for you!! 

*SD* i'm so sorry to hear that you've had another set back! I really feel for you because i know how awful all the waiting around is. I really hope you're not waiting too long to see a clinical geneticist. Do you know roughly how much it would cost to go private?

It sounds like you've done your research! I'm pleased to hear that the chromosome disorder isn't hereditary and hopefully it wont affect the outcome of IVF .

Don't feel embarrassed about crying at work hun, with everything you've got going on there's no wonder! We can't be strong and put on a front 24/7! We're only human after all. Does anyone at work know your situation?

AFM: I've just done my 16th DR injection and i swear the meds are sending me loopy! I was only DR for 14 days on my first cycle, it'll be 21 days when i go for my scan on Monday. I really hope i'll be ready to start my stimming injections then! 

Keep your chins up girls, we can do this!! 

xxxxx


----------



## sd84

Hi all,

El - sorry to hear about your best friend.its so hard isn't it as you want to be happy for them but can't be. It seems like all my friends get pregnant when they weren't even trying. It's even harder when they have no clue exactly how difficult that news is to take. I always try to tell myself to remember it's not their baby I want, it's my own. Sometimes it helps and other times it doesn't as the envy is still there. Sending you a big hug hun  

Why does DR take longer sometimes? I still don't really understand the process and what determines different stages. I hope the next few days go quickly for you. 

I'm feeling a bit better today although still really anxious. Haven't cried yet today so that's progress from yesterday! It's hard as my dh needs to sort it all out and he's so laid back he doesn't understand that I need it sorted and to know we have an appointment set. My anxiety is much worse when I haven't got things planned out. To be fair to him it has only been a day but I'm already on his case 

It's £200 for a private appointment but they said they might be able to see us mid April on the NHS which is pretty quick. Think we might stick with NHS as even though we can afford the £200 if further appointments are needed we can't continue to pay privately. 

Do you think I should phone the IVF clinic to check waiting until mid April won't affect our initial consultation? I just really want some idea of timeframes to help cope with the waiting. 

No one at work knows. I will tell my manager but want to do it nearer the time of IVF starting. Did you tell your work? Any tips on how to not make it awkward? Xx


----------



## El90

Hi SD ,

I completely agree! My friend said she was on the pill so it come as a complete shock to her. I think that made me feel even worse to be honest. I like your way of thinking , I am happy for her and i wish her well but it still doesn't stop me feeling envious of her. She has what i want most in the world. It will be our time soon hun 

I have no idea why i am DR longer this time round. It may have something to do with my last cycle. They were expecting at least a dozen eggs but only managed to get 3 at EC. What they thought were follicles turned out to be cysts so it was a bit of a disaster. They seem optimistic this time round though so i will try and stay positive, I'm just scared in case it happens again. Thank you! I only have to weekend to go so will keep busy and hopefully Monday will be here before i know it. 

I'm pleased you're feeling a bit better hun . I am exactly the same as you and my oh is exactly the same as your dh! It must be a man/woman thing. I understand, you just want to know what's going on and once you have the appointment set it's sort of like closure because you know things are going to be moving on. 

If you can get an appointment mid April on the NHS i would stick with them! I know it might feel like forever to wait but it will come round quick hun. I agree, if you need additional appointments it could start to become expensive couldn't it. 

I would give them a call, definitely .

I told work the first time round and they were absolutely fantastic. They let me got to appointments and didn't take any money off me and also when my first cycle failed i was a bit of a mess so ended up having a couple of weeks off work and they still paid me full pay then too. This time however, i haven't told them. I am taking all my appointments as annual leave. I don't know what I'm going to do when i have to go for scans every other day though because i think they may get a bit suspicious. I may just take the full week off or have a quiet word with my boss. It's very hard! Do you have a good relationship with your manager? If you do i would mention it but if you don't want anyone else to know make sure they don't say anything!! They should allow you time off for appointments etc, i know mine do and some companies even have an IVF policy in place so it may be worth seeing if yours do.

xxx


----------



## TeCat1

Hi Ladies,

I'm new here. Been TTC for 3 years, GP referred us to a gynaecologist in Romford. All tests and scans were done there, including SA and all results were okay. Tubes are fine, our infertility is unexplained. We've been referred to st Barts for IVF. Does anybody know how long it took to hear from Barts after a referral was sent? The waiting is killing me.


----------



## El90

Hi TeCat

I'm sorry to hear that you've been referred for IVF, i hope you're okay. 

I'm at Hull and it took about 6 weeks from getting discharged from the hospital to getting my first IVF consultation, all IVF clinic's have different waiting times. I have had a look on the HFEA website at Barts and it says there is a 10 week waiting list for NHS patients. You could give them a call, you never know you could get an appointment sooner. 

I think a lot of the girls, me included can relate to you regarding the waiting. It does move pretty quickly once you've had your first appointment. Good luck! 

xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Sorry to hear some of you are having such hard times. The waiting is horrible..  I have fluid that is there sometimes during my cycle and then not there at others. I'm at a loss, I had a scan last Thursday and the fluid was there, and today I had have had a lap, and no fluid! I had one tube removed and the dye test at the same time as the lap which didn't show at all through my remaining tube.  A number of scans. And each time it's there then it's not then it is.. And on and on ... As well as the whole fluid thing,bin on D5 and my follicle count was 2...  And my FSH has nearly doubled. I'm torn whether to have yet another scan, wait for a second opinion by having a hycosy just to make doubly sure! Or just make it certain and book in for another lap and have it removed.. Argh.. I feel horrendous. Any ideas, support, suggestions?xx


----------



## El90

Hi Dozydaisy,

How strange is that? Bless you! I bet you don't know whether your coming or going. I had both my tubes removed due to Hydro. I was strongly advised to have them removed before starting IVF to increase the chances of it working. If I were you i would book another lap and get it removed but that's easy for me to say. Do what you think is right hun. Have you been advised by doctors what to do for the best? Xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

This is a second opinion with another consultant and I think even the fluid not being there today threw her a bit. I was all set to have it removed, and now to see myself on the scan today there was no fluid it can be completely blocked.. Can it? 

I was all set to have it removed. But now I am a little torn. All that and my poor egg reserve it is really feeling like I have very little chance of this working!xx


----------



## TeCat1

El90

Thank you for your reply. It hasn't sunk in yet that the only option is IVF. Hubby is laid back and does not understand why I get emotional at times. I did not expect this at all. We have not informed our families or friends, we don't want people gossiping.
I don't know what I'll tell my manager once the treatment begins.

Thanks once again   I will give them a call on Monday. All the best with your treatment hun


----------



## Dozydaisy

My work have been great, they actually have a fertility policy. I've just been in touch with HR and they have been really supportive. My line manager has been great, and he's a man, just got some time with his boss booked in as she's female, so I think that will make it easier. I was just very honest, and said it as it is. There was that moment of feeling awkward, but as soon as id said it, it was like a big weight that was lifted! Hope you get on ok xx


----------



## TeCat1

Dozydaisy 

Wow, it's great that your work and manager is understanding. I doubt mine would be that supportive, I will have to save my annual leave to use on appointment days. How are you doing though?


----------



## Dozydaisy

I'm sure you'll get on better than you expect. I'm up an down, just like everyone going through this. I think I've made a decision to just bite the bullet and have my other tube removed. At least then I'll be certain that I won't have fluid there when I eventually start treatment. It's just such a slow process and most of mine has been private, luckily my health cover has covered it so far. Just wish I was actually starting TX and everything wasn't constantly being delayed. Tho I want to give myself the best possible chance with our one NHS funded cycle. I did get told this week that if I don't make it to egg collection as I may not respond to the injections that my area will allow another go. So that made me feel slightly better xx


----------



## sd84

Hi everyone

El - how are you doing? I hope the waiting this weekend isn't too hard and that you're managing to keep busy. Fingers crossed you get good news at your scan and Monday and can move on to stimming. My DH spoke to the geneticist's secretary yesterday and she was apparently really sweet and said we're a priority referral because of IVF and hopefully we can be seen at the clinic on 11th April. The geneticist is away at the moment but she's going to confirm this week so fingers crossed  

I'm really lucky as my work does have an IVF policy and I can have up to 5 days off paid for treatment so that helps. They're also really flexible in general and I think I'm going to take the tww off too as I get stressed at work and know I'll be better off away from work at that point.

TeCat - welcome to this forum. It has already been a lifesaver for me to talk to other people who understand as I'm finding the waiting really difficult like you. I got referred by the gynaecologist to the IVF clinic on 18th February and I'm still waiting for my initial appointment. It is different in different areas but I've been told expect to wait 2-3 months for initial appointment. It's so difficult as really hard to plan anything and I definitely feel like my life is on hold. Sending you hugs   I'm not sure if it ever really sinks in about needing IVF - we found out in September but yet I still hope for a natural bfp every month even though it's very very unlikely.

Dozydaisy - I can't offer any advice as I'm really not very knowledgeable about tube related issues. The gynaecologist said my tubes didn't need to be checked as it doesn't impact in the outcome of IVF and as its male factor we'll definitely need IVF. Is that not true about it OT impacting on IVF then? I'm really sorry for all your delays, it's so hard isn't it as it often feels like one step forward and five back. Sending positive thoughts your way.

Xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

That's great news about your work having a policy too! I'm not sure how I feel about having time off when I start the actual TX, cos I have this moment of what if, and think I need to keep busy, and being at work is so busy that I don't get that much time to think about much else, so it may be best for me, but who knows, I'll see how I feel then.

I had my right tube removed in January as I had a hydro in it, it was also causing me quite a lot of pain. I've seen the photos from the lap, it was horrible and massive! At the same time they did the dye test in my left tube which showed it was blocked, but I hadn't consented to having it removed as in the scan before it didn't show there was a hydro in there although it had shown in the previous scan. They tried to unblock it, but I just started to bleed too much, too many adhesion as and too risky apparently. 

I was then told I was good to start IVF. But I didn't understand how I was cos I was told the fluid build up can seep back into my uterus and then cause implantation to not work. So I couldn't get my head around how it would be OK of my left tube shows fluid at times then not at others, and the fear of it causing implantation (if I even get that far) to fail then I needed it out. My consultant said he wouldn't remove it at this stage.

So I've sought a second opinion, I've had two scans, one last week that showed fluid, and one this week that showed none. Her advice, remove it, but I could have a hycosy just to double check (NHS wait is at least 2 months plus), or have yet another scan. 

Today I have made  my decision to have another lap and have it removed. I cannot handle the it might be there, it might not, etc.. So if I have it removed I know it can't be there so it can't affect IVF. 

I've also had a millions and one blood tests, far more than before, am now on medication for my thyroid which is low, and also been recommended DHEA to help improve my egg reserve.. Who knows!

I'm also having acupuncture, which is amazing, the lady I have found is great, she's been amazing at helping me realise I needed to put my TX on hold and get a second opinion. I also have found it really relaxing, which had helped my stress levels enormously! 

I'm like I am rattling tho, I am taking so many supplements it's untrue, but right about now, I have been told that I may need to consider egg donation, which I am really not ready to even consider. I have to give myself the best shot I can possibly give myself to see if I can make this happen.

I like my new consultant a lot, she is looking at things at lot more holistically, so my advice if in any doubt double check it. It's difficult enough without kicking you self later down the line, like I did about my lap in Jan. If only I'd given consent to remove it, and pushed to say that's what I wanted. It's so frustrating waiting and then finding stuff out in snippets. So I've started to make sure I take control of all the things I can and asking loads more questions xx


----------



## El90

Hi Ladies,

*Dozydaisy* it's strange how its there one minute and not the next isn't it? Did the consultant not say why this could be happening?

I understand how you must be feeling right now but try not give up hope! Anything is possible, you just have to try and stay positive (easier said than done i know) but you do hear all kinds of positive stories on here . I'm pleased your work have been so understanding, i think that helps a lot, not having the stress of worrying about work and how you're going to get time off for appointments etc.

I also saw pictures of my tubes from the lap and i agree, they were awful! I personally think you have made the right decision. When i had my first consultation for IVF the consultant said that i had definitely made the right decision to have my tubes removed because toxins in the hydro fluid could have a negative influence on the embryos. I didn't want to risk going into a cycle and it failing because of that, i wanted to give myself the best possible chance.

Do you have any idea when you will be able to have the lap done?

*TeCat* no problem at all, that's what we're here for . I know what you mean, i don't think it's fully sunk in for me yet either and i was told in March last year. It's hard to digest isn't it? It must be a man thing because mine is exactly the same. I'd love for them to walk a day in our shoes, i think then they would definitely realise why we are the way we are.

I made the mistake of telling people the first time round and i really regretted it! I haven't told people this time round and i must say i'm finding it much easier. It's your personal business and you tell who you want hun. If you don't want to tell your manager then don't, i haven't this time i'm using my annual leave for appointments etc. The only thing i'm going to find tricky is when i have to be at the clinic every other day for scans. I haven't figured out how i'm going to get round that one yet .

Definitely give them a call! Thank you hun , good luck to you too!!!

*SD* i'm good thanks hun how are you? This weekend is flying by which is good! I haven't stopped all weekend. I have never wished a Monday round so quick though, what's wrong with me? Haha. I hope i get good news on Monday, fingers crossed my lining is as it should be and i can move on to the next lot of injections. I'm so pleased to hear they are making you a priority, that's great. Only 9 days to wait .

That is lucky hun, least you wont have to use your holiday days for appointments. I never took the 2ww off work last time because i thought i would drive myself mad but i think this time i am definitely going to take at least a week off.

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend  

xxx


----------



## kez26

Afternoon beauts  x

Hope you are all well, I have tried reading back at all the comments but my head is a mess today and really can't concentrate,   so if I repeat anything anyone has said sorry

Welcome TeCat - I struggled a lot when I found out I couldn't conceive naturally but it has got easier  I would defo advise not telling too many people as I stupidly did and now regret it due to all the questions and flippant remarks  butttt as they say you live and learn and now just answer with yes, no or very little information xx

El - how are you feeling?? Good luck with your scan   

I can't remember what all the blood tests are for, but know one is HIV and extended HIV (due to partner being from the Caribbean) think its called HRTV, something like that. Also my blood group and honestly can't remember the rest loool, my memory is shocking. 

Dozy - that is so strange and can imagine it being very annoying. Do you know how log you will have to wait for your lap? It's so helpful when work is understanding. I'm lucky my work is also good 

SD - Wow that's really good that your work has an IVF policy, more companies need that. The whole process is so difficult and those 5 days must be helpful 

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend  xxxxxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

I think by having the lap it'll remove the uncertainty, which in itself will help me enormously! I have been told it'll be a 2-4 week wait privately. I've just emailed my consultant now, so hopefully sooner rather later. Worst case senario I guess if I have the op this month, recovery next month, that I may start actual TX During June maybe. Argh the waiting is horrendous, and I so wish I'd had both removed in Jan so I could be trying now! The intermittent fluid is just because, apparently! Depends on on where I am in my cycle..!

The hardest bit to come to terms with this week is my most recent scan showed only 2 AFC, which is rubbish! So had I been cycling it probably wouldn't have worked. I don't understand how I can go from 6 last week to 2 this week. Is it just because of the timing of my cycle?xx


----------



## kez26

Hi dozy

Fingers crossed you have it soon, and hope you have a speedy recovery. I am a great believer of everything happens for a reason, albeit going through all of this makes no sense to me at all and cannot think of a reason why we cannot conceive naturally.

As for your follie count, try not to worry too much, I'm sure it will go back up. Mine went from 6 at one clinic to 20-22 in another clinic in 3 weeks. I do think the timing of your cycle can have an effect but I'm not entirely sure. I'm still not sure how mine increased sooooo much in a short space of time. Our bodies are strange at times

 xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Thankyou! 
It's all so crazy and so much that is unexplainable! It was tough to hear that my best chance is with donor eggs, I can't even begin to start thinking like that without having tried my own yet. 
What did you do differently, anything? I'm taking so many supplements it's ridculous, I'm taking coq10, calcium, vit d, omega 369, L'arginine, a multi vit, pregnacare conception and have just ordered DHEA on my consultants recommendation. 
Xx


----------



## kez26

I had already started eating better and decreased caffeine but also changed my cheap conception tablet to pregnacare, also started taking Bee Propolis and Royal Jelly.

Does your pregnacare not include L'arginine only because mine does 

I did order DHEA buttttt I didn't start taking it and its still sitting with the rest of my tablets lol

I can also do reiki so I did it on my belly every night before I went to sleep 

Awww didn't know you might need donor eggs, I'm hoping to egg share so someone will get half my eggs hopefully  xx


----------



## El90

Hi Ladies ,

*Kez* i'm good thanks, how are you doing? Thank you! I've just done my 20th DR injection so i really hope everything goes well at my scan tomorrow and i can move on. It feel like it's taking so long this time round .

Ha ha my memory isn't much better! Hopefully you won't be waiting too long for the results. Hope you've had a lovely weekend hun 

*Dozydaisy* i hope you're not waiting too long to have it removed! The waiting is horrendous i agree. I think all the waiting around is one of the most frustrating things about this journey. How many cycles are you entitled to on the NHS hun? I would definately have a cycle using your own eggs, you never know what the outcome could be .

I don't take as many vitamins as you ladies but i try to eat a lot of protein and i also changed to full fat dairy.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend ladies xxxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

My pregnacare does, but it was recommended for me to take more. I'm just wondering if all of the extra vitamins and supplements can have a negative affect on me too.. Although I can't recall what day of my cycle my previous scans have been apart from the most recent. All I know is last December I was showing AFC of 6/7, the week before last it was the same and then the week just gone it was 2, one in each ovary which was on D4. I know things can change but I guess I just wasn't prepared for it to get so low. My FSH has over doubled from November at 11 to this month at 25. Which when you put them together and my AMH of 6.3 I am feel pretty down about it all.

I'm not quite sure what Reiki is, but if it's helping you then that ace!!

I'm entitled to one NHS funded cycle under my CCG, if I don't make it to EC on my first go, then they won't count that as my only go, I will get to repeat that bit NHS funded but only once. Have to say I'm not feeling too optimistic, had the convo with my other half tonight about what we do if it doesn't work, can't say either of us knew, at this stage I can't even begin to think about donor eggs, or passed that, it's too difficult. He did suggest we rehome more cats.. Bless him eh. I'll be the cat woman who is actually in a relationship lol

I'm down to one cup of coffee a day. Which is good for me, it's hardest at work as that used to get me through the day, tho since my lap I have found I really like peppermint tea, tho only when Luke warm .. When it's hot it's horrid and when it's cold it's not much better!

Food wise I ate healthy before, so didn't have to change much. I'm a bit worried about my exercise tho, I love spinning, I've been told I need to find something else that's less intense.. Thing is I hate anything I have to be co-ordinated for, and everything else does seem to feel like I've done a workout. I think the harder the class the less stressed I feel.

Good luck with your scan tomorrow!xx


----------



## kez26

Hi Ladies,

El - How was your scan?? I hope it went well   xx

Dozy - bless you, a bit strange that its pretty much been the same for a while and suddenly gone down like that, I'm sure it will go back up. I would feel down as well, I remember when I was told I couldn't egg share because of my results, I just wanted to give up. But now I'm happy I didn't as it did go up (thank god)

Reiki is spiritual healing, I did it at a young age and never really used it and then I randomly started. I don't tell a lot of people about it as I don't want people thinking I'm a crazy lady  

Definitely worth trying with your own eggs if you can by the sounds of it  and also sounds like you're doing all the right things. Not heard about the intense exercise bit before. Luckily for me I don't have that problem as I do not exercise anymore ahahaaaa, although I need to really. I hateeeee spinning classes, I respect you for doing them 

Good night ladies xx


----------



## El90

Hi Ladies,

*Kez* my scan went well thanks hun. I was a bit worried because I have a large cyst on my left ovary but it turned out to be nothing to worry about so I was able to start stimming. I'm feeling a bit rough today, I am exhausted and I feel like I could just burst out crying, damn medication. How are you? Have you heard anything yet?

*Dozydaisy* I quite enjoy exercising too and I was advised not to do anything too strenuous during treatment. I try and go for a walk for an hour a day. I don't feel like I've done a proper workout but I feel better for doing something.

xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hi everyone, I feel horrendous.. The waiting is a nightmare, I have a date but it's 5 weeks away, and is private!! I dread to think how long NHS is... I'm so angry that this wasn't sorted in January and 6 months will have gone by! I am probably a real pain in the **** now cos I am so pushy, I can't deal with it all! I really hope I don't even need to consider donor eggs.. It's such a tough time isn't it. I hope you are all doing better than me at the moment xx


----------



## TeCat1

Hey ladies

I have not had the best week. As if the wait isn't bad enough. I spoke to Barts referral team who said my referral letter has not been received yet.   

Dozy. I know how you feel, I am on the NHS so can just imagine what i am going through. stay  strong and patient hun, Focus only on the positive. Easy said than done I know.

EI stay strong and  it's okay to cry. This will all be worth it. Just wish the process was a lot faster than this. These are the stories I look forward to telling my children when they misbehave. The Pain and the wait 

Kez thank you for the warm welcome, I do feel that they were too quick to jump to "unexplained infertility" without doing further examinations.  I hated my appointments with the consultant, I used to feel rushed out of the door. 

Look after yourselves ladies


----------



## Dozydaisy

Gosh, I hope your referral letter shows up soon! How long have you waited?xx


----------



## TeCat1

Hey, it's coming up to 5 weeks now since it was sent. A small part of me believe it has been received.


----------



## Dozydaisy

That's all so frustrating! If it were me I'd be calling everyday and becoming a nuisance! Fingers crossed it'll happen soon xx


----------



## Evie777

I got the referral!! Yay!!! We both just need to repeat HIV, Hep b&c and the Agora should be ritint to us with our initial appointment 4-6 weeks!!! So happy! Hope things move along for anyone else waiting xxx


----------



## El90

Hi Evie,

Congrats on getting your referral through! Hopefully the next 4-6 weeks will come round quick for you!

How are you feeling about getting started?

xxx


----------



## Evie777

EI90,  Feeling relieved that after over 2 years of going to the gp,  we are getting help. But I'm  scared about the treatment... (injections  and possible side effects ) as well as of course the outcome. My hands were shaking when I received the letter and nothings even happened yet really!!  But overall, happier day to day knowing we are starting and have a chance. 

Where are you at with it all sweets? Xxx

How's  everyone else? Xxx


----------



## kez26

Ello lovelies,

Evie - I hope the wait goes quickly for you  once all the initial stuff is done I'm sure you will progress quite quickly  xx

El - how are you getting on??

Dozy - Have you heard anything? 

Tecat - 5 weeks seems a bit long, have you heard anything yet?

AFM - I received an email yesterday to say my bloods are all ok and I've been accepted to egg share YAAAAY   now I need to try get my GP to do my partners blood tests. Fingers crossed they will do it and not charge me some silly price lol

Sending you all looks of hugs and positive energy


----------



## LunaWop

Hello ladies,

I haven't posted much, but have been stalking the thread to see how you are all doing...

This is amazing news, *Kez*!    Congratulations!!! What sort of tests does your partner need? If it's the STI stuff (HIV,gonhorrea,...) we found that the fastest way to get them was to visit the GUM clinic at hospital: they did them all for free, no questions asked. Of course they won't do other tests (SA,...) but could be a solution

How are you doing, *El*? hope the meds aren't too rough on you!

*TeCat*, any news from Barts?

*Evie*: congratulations on reaching a ! Let's hope that things now start moving in the right direction for you!

How are things going, *Dozy*? The waiting is such a terrible torture


----------



## kez26

hiiiii LUNA  and thankssss

He needs the hepatitis tests and HIV 1 & 2, don't think the GUM clinic will do all of those, maybe just one of the HIV tests I think  and I know my GP is going to charge me loads after they made me pay £30 for a letter the lister wanted  

How are you doing?? xx


----------



## LunaWop

Hi Kez,

Not sure about hepatitis,but the GUM should definitely be able to cover HIV...might be worth ringing them?Could save you a lot of time and cash...

I'm fine, thank you for asking! :*

EDIT - The NHS Choices website seems to suggest that you can get Hepatitis checked at a GUM clinic too...


----------



## El90

*Evie* it is a big relief isn't it also very daunting. I've had pretty bad side effects this time round, I'm not sure whether that's due to them increasing my dosage. You will be fine though hun, you just sort of get on with it . Bless you, I remember feeling like that when I received my referral. Do you have any idea how long you will be waiting for your first consultation?

I'm almost at the end of my second cycle, it's gone so quick! If there's anything you want to know and I can help or just want a chat I'm always here, in my opinion it definitely helps to talk .

*Kez* I'm good thanks hun how are you doing? I am soooooo happy that you've been accepted to egg share, that's fantastic news!! Fingers crossed your partner can get his bloods done. Do you have any idea how long you will be waiting to get started? Best of luck to you!! 

*Luna* Hi! The meds are being cruel this time round, I'm almost at the end though, yayyy. How are you? Hows baby? Growing nice and healthy I hope 

xxx


----------



## AR80

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is well and managing to keep sane. Sorry to read it seems a few of us are struggling a bit with everything. This is such an awful journey at times isnt it. 

We have had last had some good news. We had our consent appointment on Tuesday and it is all systems go. We managed to get booked in for the June batch so my egg collection is week commencing 20 june. I am now just waiting on AF which is due over the weekend/early next week and then i should start taking the contraceptive pill. Is this what is called down regging? So after 10 months of starting this we will finally be able to start. So pleased to have hit this stage but obviously am finding what lies ahead very daunting. 

Luna- How are you getting on? When is your due date?

Kez- great news hun that you can egg share, you must be thrilled.

El- Sorry you are finding it tough this time around, when is your EC booked for?

Evie- fantastic you are also moving forward. 

I hop everyone else is ok today. Been a manic few weeks so am behind with the thread but hopefully i can get to know wveryone else. xx


----------



## kez26

AR - thats awesome news  Bet you can't wait

Luna - oohhhh thats interesting, maybe I should contact them and see what they say  

El - glad you're good   Once my partners blood test come back we should get started within a few weeks I believe. They've got my photo ready to get me matched  

Welllll I spoke to my GP and they won't let him do the test through them because we have gone private!! Some stupid reason about if they don't come back clear it could end up costing us more. Not impressed at all. It seems at every stage something happens to slow us down, even a lil bit.


----------



## El90

*AR* that is great news! I'm so pleased you're finally getting started. EC will be here before you know it . Hope AF arrives when she's supposed to. At my clinic they like you to take Norethisterone on CD21 of your cycle, i think they do this so they can estimate when you will be in for EC because they only do around 6 a day at my clinic, i think taking the pill will be the same as this. I took it for around 7 days on my first cycle then i stated DR. Have they told you which protocol you will be on? Good luck hun!!

I think I'm finding it tough because they increased my dosage this time round. I just feel tired all the time and have a constant headache, it'll soon be over though . I'm booked in for EC on Monday morning! Feeling so nervous and anxious. I just hope it goes better than last time .

*Kez* that's fab! I am so happy things are moving on for you, you've waited far too long for this. How are you feeling about getting started?

I find GP's such hard work! That's really not fair. Do you know what you're going to do now hun?

xxx


----------



## kez26

El - thxxxx, I can't wait to get started now to be honest. I'm excited but nervous at the same time. I think I will just book an appt with the lister to get them done. At least they will get the results back quickly I suppose.

Oh wow good luck for Monday  keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## AR80

Hi El- I dont really know to much at this stage. She said they will go through everything with me once AF comes so will just wait and see next week what is said. ASt least you are nearly through this stage. I will have everything crossed for you on Monday. Try and stay positive. 

Kez- i hope you manage to get things sorted soon. 

xx


----------



## TeCat1

Hey ladies, 

I have been phoning them every other day but nothing yet. My gynaecologist's secretary is not available to give me an answer if the referral was sent or not. I'm trying not to get angry and match to the hospital.

Staying positive. I hope you are all well. X


Elvie congratulations I know how you feel. Finally something is being done!


----------



## sd84

Hi everyone, I hope you're all well. Sounds like there has been some good news for lots of you over the last couple of weeks. 

El - fingers crossed for your egg collection on Monday. I'm sure it will go smoothly and hope you get lots of mature eggs. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way for this cycle to be successful. 

Kez - that's great news about egg sharing, really glad you're able to go ahead and hope you get the tests sorted out soon, it really is one hurdle after another isn't it.

Evie - it's a great feeling to get the referral letter and hope the next 4-6 weeks go really quickly for you. 

AR - that's good news and hope your af arrives right on time so you can get started. 

TeCat - it's so frustrating but keep bugging them so you're right at the front of their minds. I hope you get answers soon. 

As for me - I've not been sure whether to say anything but I think a bit of hope can be helpful at times and I didn't want to disappear after you've all given me lots of support the last few weeks. Anyway, I got a natural bfp 2 weeks ago! It was completely unexpected especially as got the results of my dh's last sperm analysis which was still shockingly low. I feel so incredibly lucky but also really scared as it's still really early days so really hoping it sticks.   I just wanted to let you know that there is always hope. I know for some of you natural pregnancy is impossible but you never know what's around the corner with IVF and i really do hope you all have really good news soon. Thank you all for the support you've given me during this wait. I still haven't heard anything from the IVF clinic!!Sending you all positive thoughts xx


----------



## TeCat1

SD many many congratulations, I can't imagine how happy you must be. Thank you for letting us know and it gives me hope also. Thank you once again and look after yourself, your beautiful journey has began. I will continue to make calls. X


----------



## sd84

Thank you so much for your sweet message TeCat, I really wasn't sure whether to say anything as I know how hard I've found pregnancy announcements but I also know how much hope it gave me to read surprise natural bfp stories whilst waiting. I was extremely happy and excited when I found out but now worried more than anything. The wait for a 12 week scan is so hard as no idea if the baby is ok and is going to stick or not. I'm trying really hard to think positively though. Hope you're ok and definitely don't give up hope. We found out in September we'd need ICSI and they haven't bothered with anything else as such a small chance we'd conceive without ICSI. My dh's sperm count has been 0.7million, 3 million and 5 million with only 3%normal morphology so really low. Proof it really only does take 1! xx


----------



## kez26

Awwwwwww massive congrats SD thats brilliant   

Tecat - how are you getting on, I hope they can give you some more info about your referral soon?? waiting is the worst part 

AR - hope AF arrives soon  

Evie, El and anyone else I've missed I hope you are getting on well  xx

AFM - My partner went to the lister for his blood tests today and they should be back on Monday. once they come back and are signed off they will satrt to match me for egg sharing so could start moving quite fast after Monday. Exciting times but nervous. Feel like I've been waiting for ever for this day xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Sounds like there is some good news within the thread!!

I'm feeling pretty low, so just keeping a low profile, until I snap out of it. My op is just over 4 weeks away, I need to recover, then wait for my AF.. It's just wait, wait, wait.. I just need to snap out of it!xx


----------



## kez26

Awwww dozy I hope the op goes well... all the waiting is absolutely awful  I hope this next 4 weeks goes quickly for you    

It's so hard to stay positive sometimes xxx


----------



## Baby Storm

Hello everyone, newbie here! 
Just a little info about myself: Been ttc Baby Storm for just over 11 years, have had Clomid, (5 cycles) Ovulation Induction, (9 cycles), no AF for the duration of ttc, DH clear on all tests, diagnosed as unexplained 6 years ago, years of hospital appointments and now it's the full IVF route, (self funded) currently researching various clinics & narrowed it down to 2 in South Yorkshire.
Hoping to get to know you lovely people on here who are experiencing this unpredictable infertility journey!

Thanks for taking the time to read. 

BS


----------



## El90

Hi Ladies,

Hope you're all okay and are having a lovely weekend!

*Kez* it's been a long time coming hasn't it, i am so pleased for you. You're bound to feel nervous but you will be absolutely fine. I hope you get your partners blood results tomorrow! It's exciting that things are finally moving on for you . You have been waiting a long time for this! How is your partner feeling about getting started? I have everything crossed for good results tomorrow hun! 

*AR* i thought i was feeling okay tomorrow but the more i think about it the more anxious i get. I just hope it isn't a disaster like last time, anymore than 3 eggs and i will be so happy! How are you feeling hun? Any sign of AF? re you to ring the clinic when she arrives? It's all going to start moving really quick for you now, it's exciting .

*TeCat* sorry you're not getting anywhere, i can't imagine how frustrating that must be! Have you tried ringing the clinic the referral was supposedly sent to? If you don't get anywhere i would definitely pop in to the hospital to find out what's happening, it sounds like they are fobbing you off! 

*SD* that is fantastic news, massive congratulations . These things happen all the time and i really hope it gives other ladies on this thread hope. Anything is possible! Thank you for well wishes hun, i am feeling very nervous but fingers crossed everything goes smoothly tomorrow.

*Dozydaisy* sorry to hear that you are feeling low at the moment . Be kind to yourself! You are going through a tough time at the right now. Do something nice for yourself to see if that makes you feel any better. I hope your op comes round quick for you! Sending you lots of .

*Baby Storm* welcome! It sounds like you've been through one hell of a journey already bless you! Which clinics have you narrowed it down to? The ladies on here are all lovely, you have come to the right place 

xxx


----------



## Baby Storm

Hi El90! 
Thank you for welcoming me.  
The 2 clinics we are considering are CARE in Sheffield and Jessops also in Sheffield. Our local hospital gave us a rough estimate of what it would cost us to have treatment with them, but also advised us to check out other hospitals & clinics and recommended the above 2.
Has anyone here had any experience with them? I have read up about them on the net and they both seem very good. Jessops in particular as they do packages which include drugs etc.

BS


----------



## El90

Hi Baby Storm,

You're very welcome . All the ladies on here are lovely so you have definitely come to the right place. 

I haven't had any experience or dealings with either of the clinics you have mentioned but hopefully someone else on here has. CARE Sheffield was one of my top 3 choices but I decided to go to Hull as it was a lot closer to where I live. Are you quite close to both clinics? Have you looked at each clinics statistics? If you haven't already done so I would definitely recommend looking up both clinics on the HFEA website xx


----------



## kez26

Morning Ladies

WELCOME babystorm, you have definitely been through so much already.... Wishing you lots of luck with IVF   

El - Thanks lovely xx How are you getting on?? 

I hope everyone has a lovely week xxx


----------



## El90

Morning Ladies,

Just a quick update from me. They collected 14 eggs, I am in complete shock with them only getting 3 last time! Now I'm going home to sleep for the rest of the day 😊.

Hope everyone is okay today!!

xxx


----------



## kez26

thats awesome El, must have done something right   xx


----------



## LunaWop

El90 said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Just a quick update from me. They collected 14 eggs, I am in complete shock with them only getting 3 last time! Now I'm going home to sleep for the rest of the day &#128522;.
> 
> Hope everyone is okay today!!
> 
> xxx


Oh, this is such excellent news, El!!! Totally awesome!


----------



## sd84

Congratulations El that's amazing news! Fingers crossed the rest of the cycle has lots of positive surprises in store   Xx


----------



## poppy pie

hi everyone, I am new to this site and not 100% with the abbreviations at the moment so please bear with me. The hubby and I have been T2C for 3 years, everything is good with me but he required a sperm retrieval procedure with questionable results and since then we have been awaiting delivery of back up sperm  we recently got the call to say it is now in. We have an appointment on the 28th of this month for the final blood tests and to see where I am on my cycle but I'm not sure what will happen after that. Is there a specific time that IVF can start? I read somewhere that it has to be on cycle day 2 but not sure if that is a different for everyone. it's been such a long wait and I have so many questions and feeling a bit more hopeful now that we may finally become parents some day soon xx thank you in advance xx


----------



## Merry Mary

Hello - I am also waddling into these waters for the first time. I'm 37, DH is 35. TTC for 2 years. I have low AMH & low ovarian reserves. Just waiting for AF to arrive to kick things off. She is showing signs of coming early so I cancelled a trip we were supposed to leave for today. I am doing natural modified IVF - three rounds of EC, one ET.


----------



## El90

Hi Ladies,

I hope you're all okay! Thank you so much for your lovely comments 

*Poppy Pie* & *Merry Mary* welcome 

*Poppy Pie* you will soon get used to the abbreviations, don't worry about that ha ha. I think all clinics are different with regards to starting a cycle. Mine will give me a month that they want me to start and I have to ring the clinic on day 1 of my period in that month, they then like you to start taking Norethisterone on day 21 of your cycle and will then give you a date to start DR. Which clinic are you going to be having treatment at?

*Merry Mary* infertility takes over your life doesn't it? It was my best friends hen doo last weekend and i had to miss that due to treatment! It'll all be worth it in the end though . Which clinic are you at?

AFM: I had a call from the clinic this morning and 12 out of the 14 eggs they collected have fertilised. I really can't believe how different this cycle is compared to my first! Booked in for ET on Saturday. I just hope they survive until Saturday 

Hope everyone else is okay!!

xxx


----------



## poppy pie

hi El thankyou for your response and the warm welcome. We are being treated at the NHS WFI in Cardiff, Wales. I hope to get more answers next week but I believe we will be having the final blood tests for hiv etc and to see what protocol I will be on. my next period is due only a couple of days after that appointment so I'm hoping that we don't have to wait another month, the wait is the hardest part isn't it and everyone around me is either pregnant or just had a baby, I'm trying to stay positive but it's still difficult at times. Where are you having your treatment? I see you are progressing well on this cycle, I have everything crossed that all goes well for you xx

hi Merry Mary wishing you all the best for your first time, it's a shame that you had to cancel your trip but I think it's better to arrange something even if you have to cancel it rather than keep waiting and not making plans. That's definitely something I've learnt, I spent so much time not committing to things when we were TTC just in case I became pregnant and then always ended up getting disappointed when it didn't happen,  you know what I mean? Now like to have something else to count down for and that keeps me from going too crazy xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

El I have my fingers crossed for you! It's so stressful, but exciting too!
I finally have my op date confirmed, 12th may.. Can't say I am looking fwd to it, but will be glad to start moving fwd afterwards and finally start TX!!

How do everyone else doing?xx


----------



## AB19

Hey. 

Newbie here so please forgive me if I've posted this in the wrong place. No idea what I'm doing!

Hi all,

Spent some time reading through all of your posts. Seems like such a great little community with some great support, thought I'd join in. We've not told anyone else we're going through this. Reading through all of your stories, ups and downs has equally reassured and unnerved me! You have all been through and are still going through such emotional journeys.

This is where mine starts I guess.

My Fiancé and I were referred to BCRM in November last year. We've been TTC for over two years and getting no where. I have two children from a previous relationship. They're in their teens now though. I'm 35. My Gynaecologist thinks I have Endo. So we went to Create to have an internal scan done and a SA just to check out if my Fiancé's swimmers were up to scratch. 

During the scan we were told that they couldn't see any Endo, scarring or cysts and that my fiancé's sperm is poor. So this is why we were referred to BCRM.

We had our first initial appointment there yesterday afternoon. Fiancé gave in another SA before the appointment and they gave us the results from that yesterday.

Basically the SA showed that nothing has changed with his swimmers and that only 27% of them move and only 1% are normally formed.

The nurse consultant seemed to think that it was only his swimmers that were the issue and that ICSI is the best option for us. However I will still have to have a laparoscopy and other internal investigations carried out before we start treatment to make sure I'm suitable for it and I don't have anything wrong. Mainly because of the symptoms I have every cycle and my gynaecologist thinking I have Endo.

We live had loads of bloods taken and we have to go back in two weeks to discuss what the plan of attack is and to discuss our treatment plan. 

I'm equally excited, nervous, worried and everything in between! I've no idea what to expect next. 

Anyone else at the same stage?
Any words of advice?


----------



## kez26

Ello lovelies,

Welcome to all the newbies    

AB - everyone here is lovely and you're defo not in the wrong place  A bit strange you have to have a lap even though they are saying its swimmers causing problems. Fingers crossed your lap goes well though and shows there is nothing wrong  xx

Dozy - woo woo, I'm glad you have a date and hope the time flies by for you xx

Poppy - Your defo right, all the waiting is so difficult so I hope you can get started asap xx

El - OMG that is absolutely awesome that 12 have fertilised  so happy for you... OMG good luck for Saturday, make sure you keep us updated xx

Merry - I've not heard of natural modified IVF before, is there much of a difference? hope AF comes soon  xx

Elllooooo to everyone else I've missed, hope you're all ok xxxxx

AFM - just waiting to be matched to a recipient so I can start egg sharing. Just want to get started now and find out my treatment plan. All I know is I'm going to be on long protocol with the pill. Fingers crossed I get matched this week or end of next week by the latest or I may lose the plot a little more   can't stand the waiting


----------



## AB19

Thank you Kez.  

I've read so much on these forums already I feel like I know so many people that I've never actually met! 

I think it's because of my symptoms. I get a lot of pain during my cycles, random spotting and some bleeding from my backside. Which obviously shouldn't be happening. But when she did my internal scan I was in day 12 of my cycle which is around the day I ovulate anyway and she said I had a really good egg reserve for my age and that I was due to ovulate today. Which I did. I get some pain when I ovulate so I can normally tell. So I think it's just a ruling out exercise. She said she wanted to tackle the investigations into my possible Endo and my rectal bleeding at the same time so needs to work out how they can do that without me having to have two separate procedures in two different appointment. Which I thought was actually really good of her.


----------



## kez26

AB no problem  

This forum has helped me so much especially when I found out I couldn't conceive naturally 

That's really good that you will only need one procedure and at least you will know what's happening down there which is good to know. Do you know how long you will have to wait for the op? Xxx


----------



## AB19

No. We have to go back in 2 weeks and then hopefully we'll find out when and what the plan is.


----------



## LunaWop

Hello ladies,

Welcome to all the new people...sorry you have to go through IF, but I hope you'll find this community as helpful as I have...I am sure this forum has played a major role in keeping me sane through the endless waits!

*El:* 12 fertilised is so exciting!!!! Have you had (or are you expecting) any updates from the clinic? Keeping my fingers 100% crossed!

*Kez:* Let's hope they find you a match asap! You are such a lovely lady that I would be surprised if you didn't find a recipient soon!!!

*AB:* We were in a very similar situation, though I decided not to investigate endo given that my scans looked fine and I ovulated regularly. Is your fiance' doing anything to try to help his swimmers? My DH started Wellman Conception as soon as we suspected swimmer issues, made sure that his factories avoided overheating (wearing lose underwear at home, for example), and cut alcohol (he never smoked). We also both started running, and making sure we had a healthy lifestyle. Luck surely played a massive role in what happened to us, but we'll definitely repeat everything we did if/when we get to ttc#2...


----------



## kez26

Awwwww thanks Luna xxx
How are you lovely?


----------



## AB19

Hi LunaWop,

OH started wellness conception the very same day we had the first SA results. He also stopped cycling and having baths at all from that point. He does still drink alcohol though, but doesn't smoke. I also have him taking zinc and vitamin B. But none of it helped at all. His SA came back almost identical to the one we had 5 months ago. 

I read you diary under your signature the other day. You got your BFP naturally, which is great. Congrats.

Can I ask what the percentages were for your OH SA please? My OH SA came back with only 27% move (they look for 50% we were told) and then 1% were the right shape. OH said thinking about it it makes sense that the problem is more my end than his because both of my internal scans have shown that I have a good egg reserve and everything looked as it should have.

I was reluctant to have a lap previously and the nurse we saw also sounded like she wasn't keen on doing it but because of my symptoms and other thinking I have Endo, she wants to check I am a good fit for ICSI.


----------



## LunaWop

Hi Kez,  I am fine, thank you! Still can't believe how things have changed since a year ago!

AB:we had 2% morphology and 30% motile...but that was combined with very low numbers: density 1.8million/mL (normal is >15million/mL) and total count was 9 million (normal is >40 million). I have heard people suggest that other supplements worked better for them (Proxseed is often mentioned)...so might be worth trying that? Even if you have to go through IVF/ICSI, anything that can be done to improve the swimmers is bound to help!
Could also be worth looking at alcohol...it is a pain, but after all he'll be expecting you to stop alcohol for 9+months once you get pregnant (and during treatment too!), so would make sense for him to take a break to see if it helps his swimmers?


----------



## AB19

Thank you LunaWop.

Sounds like your situation is very similar to our. Although our sperm count is a bit higher than yours. 

OH won't cut out alcohol. We've talked about it a few times and he won't budge.


----------



## LunaWop

Have you considered getting an appointment with a urologist specialising in MFI? I have to confess that I was more than a bit shocked/annoyed by the fact that even in the case of male factor most of the emphasis from nhs and clinics still fell on the woman...If you have strong pains,etc then of course by all means get everything tested that might look into the issue, but at the same time it would make sense to see whether there is anything that can be done about the swimmers. As I understand it in a number of cases there is actually a reason for MFI, which could be addressed (hence removing the problem, rather than getting around it with IVF).The current approach seems to be based more on historical/social reasons (where infertility is considered a woman's problem) than clinical ones.

Especially if you have to go through IVF privately (I don't think you could get NHS to pay if you have children already) then it might make sense to explore the other option too...
The MFI section of the forum can be very useful (http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0)...and there seems to be an overwhelming support for a man called Dr Ramsay, who apparently is a massive expert in MFI.


----------



## AB19

We haven't thought of that. I'll have a look into it.

I must admit that even though the nurse consultant seemed to think the problem was all from my OH side and that there isn't anything wrong with me that they haven't asked for OH to have any other tests. I had loads of bloods taken at our firs appointment and I have to have more in two weeks time, which I fully expected. But because there is a problem in my OH side, will he not need further tests to the two SA he's had done? 

We're going to wait and see what she says when we got back in two weeks time as to what the plan is with regards to my tests and treatment.

I was a bit annoyed that I was meant to have blood tests done prior to our first appointment but I was never told, despite asking twice when I called on separate occasion. The nurse was surprised I didn't have a load of blood test results ready for our first appointment.


----------



## sd84

Hi AB, I just want to second the advice Luna has given. Unfortunately they never want to investigate reason behind low sperm count so recommend going straight to icsi. We tried lots for my dh including giving up alcohol, weekly acupuncture and lots of vitamins. The last sperm analysis he did 2 weeks ago was still extremely low so none of that had an impact really. However despite this I got a surprise natural bfp a few weeks ago! It's still early days but Luna and I are proof it can happen xx


----------



## AB19

Thank you SD. I will definitely look into it. See what I can find out before approaching my OH. 

Congratulations on your BFP. You must be so excited. 😁


----------



## sd84

Thanks AB. I alternate between being really excited and really anxious as its still really early days. The waiting never stops so trying to think positively and enjoy being pregnant today rather than worrying about the future (I'm not making much progress with this though!). I think your OH results don't sound too bad (in comparison the first 2 tests my dh did the count was too low to even assess morphology 0.7 million and 3 million. The last was only 5 million with 3% normal morphology so still not very good but as people kept saying to me it really only does take one). Good luck and take time to get things as good as they can be whilst you wait xx


----------



## AB19

Totally understand you still being anxious SD. I'd be exactly the same. When we become pregnant I don't think I'll be comfy until we get to 3/4 months pregnant. But that's got a lot to do with us reading that my age and blood group are against us and there is a high risk of MC. 

All you can do is take it easy and get your OH to look after you.  

We had OH SA done at two separate clinics and both places said that his results aren't good and we'd need IVF.


----------



## sd84

Exactly the same as what we were told. From everything I've read (and I've done a lot of reading since we found out we needed IVF in September!) most people with male factor issues get there eventually it can just take a bit longer so try to keep positive as you never know what's around the corner xx


----------



## TeCat1

Hey Ladies

Welcome to all the new ladies 
EL that's great news, all the best Hun.  

Just to update you all, Barts have finally received my referral. The wait for the consultation letter begins again. 

SD focus only on the positive and cast out the anxiety


----------



## kez26

Hi lovely ladies,

just thought I'd say hi and see how everyone is  xx

I don't think I told you that I've been matched and just waiting for AF to arrive so I can start taking the pill. Its due a week today so keeping my fingers crossed it comes on time so I'm not getting impatient  

Hows everyone getting on? Everyone feeling ok?? xx


----------



## AB19

Hey Kez,

The waiting is horrible isn't it. Totally understand you feeling impatient. What happens with egg sharing? I've not read anything about it. 

I've been wishing this week away. My OH said that we're in for longer waits than this 2 week wait for our next appointment, so I should get used to it. Of course he's right, but that doesn't stop me feeling anxious and impatient. I just want to know what the next step is and how they're going to carry out my Lap and Bowel investigator. The constultant wants to do them at the same time to save time and discomfort for me. 

😳


----------



## kez26

Ello AB 

I'm pretty sure I go through the same process just give someone half of my eggs when they collect them. Means I get treatment for free as well. But I have to go on the pill to sync our cycles with my recipient.

I've had a lap and it wasn't too bad, they signed my off sick for 2 weeks and probably could have gone back within a week. I was sick on my way home, my mum drove and had to pull over   that wasn't very nice. My partner had to do everything for me for a few days as I struggled to move easily. Also my belly swelled up but that went down within a week. It all sounds like a lot but I was expecting a lot worse. Someone I work with had a lap recently and she had lass than a week off, I was surprised. Its good they are doing both at the same time, waiting for 2 different ops and recovering would be really stressful because of all that waiting. xxx


----------



## AB19

Oh wow, and you get to help someone else have a baby too! That's so good.

Didn't realise I'd need that much time off of work. Thought it would just be a day or two! Will have to wait and see what the plan is.


----------



## kez26

Yehhh it's really nice, I get to write her a message as well. If she is successful the child born from my eggs doesn't have to be told about me but if they do and want to find out more about me they can get info about me when they are 16 and then traceable info when they turn 18. So any time after that if they know about me they could come and find me. Which is a bit strange, but I don't mind  

You might not, but I was signed off for 2 weeks I think because my job is quite active. I think if your job doesn't require you to be on your feet a lot you can have less time  xxx


----------



## TeCat1

Kez

I want to give some of my eggs to a friend also once the journey begins. How did you about it?
Helping a family is something I wanted to do even before I found out about my situation. I thought of donating my eggs or being surrogate, but life  has its ways I guess all the best Hun


----------



## Dozydaisy

I had a lap and my right tube removed in January, I was off for 3 weeks, I think it was physical but a lot of mine was emotional, I wasn't expecting to be told I would need IVF as if gone into that op believing and being told my left tube was ok, so trying to come to terms with the idea of needing IVF and feeling discomfort took its toll! 

I'm due to have another lap in just over two weeks to remove my left tube, I am working on the same basis that I will be off for 3 weeks, I want chance to recover and get my stress levels down, my job isn't physical but it is full on and mentally draining, so I know once I am back it'll be back to it as per normal and the work will keep coming. To be fair I feel extremely stressed at how I am going to cope with the emotional side of TX and doing a good job. We'll see, I have some support at work, but who knows how that will actually pan out! 

Hopefully your appt will come though soon so you can get it out of the way. The bloating is horrible but peppermint tea is awesome to help relieve it!

Great news Kez! Fingers cross it all starts quickly!xx


----------



## El90

Hi Ladies,

I hope you're all okay!

*Kez* that is fantastic news, I am so chuffed for you hun  . I hope AF arrives on time! How are you feeling? Excited to finally get started?

How is everyone else doing?

AFM: I had transfer on Saturday and they transferred a grade 5BB blast. They are also going to freeze 3 maybe 4 so I am pretty chuffed about that. Just got to try and keep busy and hope the 2WW goes quick!

xxx


----------



## kez26

Dozy - I was the same, it was a massive shock for me when I was told my only option was IVF. I was a complete mess and left on my own. I hope your next lap goes well  xx

El - Awwww wow, thats awesome news  I'm feeling excited now but just want to get started xx

TeCat - oh wow that would be lovely. I don't know how it works if you share with someone you know. Probably best to speak to the clinic you are having treatment with.

AFM - Still waiting for AF, but can't come yet coz I still haven't received the pill from my clinic. Had a bit of a breakdown today as I found out my cousin is pregnant with twins. She was the only cousin, apart from me that hasn't got children or is pregnant. Then my auntie who knows I cant have children is on ******** showing off about how she will have 3 grandchildren in 1 year. The same auntie who never posts anything on ********. I just feel completely useless, thinking why am I the only person who can't have children    just feeling crappy and down today xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Oh Kez, I dread it, I know my sister in law is trying and I'm sure one day soon I'll bet that news. Deverstating isn't it. Big hugs!

El - hope the wait goes by quickly! Fingers crossed for you!!

I have had a complete melt down today! I went to counselling and completely broke down, I think this is the first time I have actually admitted I am not coping, I feel under enormous pressure in every aspect of my life! I've spoken to my boss, and proceeded to breakdown even more. To be fair I've been told to take the rest of the week off which is great, but right now I am feeling so much of a failure it's untrue. 

Everything seems to be a battle, I am struggling to understand why everything is such hard work. Every person along my journey seems to be making it more and more difficult to actually be treated like a person, not a number or a statistic. I asked for a copy of my blood tests today, I had to justify why I wanted them, twice to two different people. In the end I said I just want a copy for my own recorded and I was entitled to them. I'm sure ppl think I have nothing better to do than run around via the clinic and my GP surgery! 

The things that are sent to test us!


----------



## AB19

Oh Dozy, that sounds like such a terrible thing to go through. Such a lot to take in and cope with in one go. No wonder you couldn't cope very well. I hope the next lap goes better for you.

Kez, I know what you mean about everyone else being pregnant at the moment. We know so many people who are pregnant or have had a baby in the last month. People keep saying there must be something in the water at work. Know at least 15 couples who are pregnant or have just given birth. When I told my boss the other day that we have to go through IVF he said that it must be really frustrating to hear about all these pregnancies. It is. Not that I'm not happy for them all, I am. Doesn't help that I over think every thing. Keep thinking that when we do eventually get pregnant it will look like we're 'jumping on the bandwagon' when we've been TTC for much longer than all of these people.


----------



## kez26

Awwww Dozy, hope you're ok. It's so hard and today has made me realise that I've not quite dealt with how feel about not being able to conceive naturally. Its heartbreaking and I believe that unless someone has been through it themselves they will never truly understand how difficult it is    xx

AB - exactly how I feel, I'm happy for them but at the same time it hurts me a little every time I hear yet someone else is pregnant. I was thinking I was doing well and was feeling so positive and feel like I've taken so many steps back. I know I will sort my self out soon, its just a struggle sometimes xx

I think we all need some positive news to pick us all up again, I hope we all have some good news soon        

xxxxxx


----------



## JaneSO

Hello everyone! 
I have a really good support group around me but I find it really hard to talk to people about these things so I've found myself here hoping to find people in a similar situation and to hear people's experiences! 
After almost 3 years ttc and 6 months of clomid our consultant has decided it's time for us to move on to IVF. 
We're obviously excited to finally be moving forward but I'm really trying to stay realistic without getting my hopes up too high!! 
Any advice welcome! And good luck to everyone on their journeys! 
Xx


----------



## El90

Hi Jane,

Welcome, everyones lovely here and they  have really helped me through my journey so you have come to the right place.

Sorry to hear that your having to go down the IVF route. How are you feeling about it? Which clinic are you going to? 

Hope all you other lovely ladies are okay! It's the weekend yayyy. Have a good one  xxx


----------



## JaneSO

Thank you! I'll probably be here all the time with questions! 

We're at the Hull IVF unit. Really early days though, only had the initial tests up to now so feeling anxious for the AMH results. I'm a whole mixture of emotions! I was initially so excited because I really thought he'd say try a few more months of clomid. I feel okay about the actual process. I told my friend the situation and her response was "you're gonna be such a great mum" which is lovely and I was really appreciative of but then I obviously had to explain its not always that simple which made me become a bit more realistic. Obviously there are times it is that simple though and I have to remember that too! 

Anyway, I'm sure after our next appointment with the consultant I'll feel better knowing what our actual process will be in terms of drugs and which cycle! 

Enjoy the long weekend everyone! Xx


----------



## El90

Hi Jane,

Ask away, I'm sure everyone here will be able to answer any questions you have.

I'm also at the Hull IVF unit! Your bound to feel like you do, you will be fine though. Unfortunately you do have to be realistic and I think that's what makes this journey so much harder. The fact that you can go through a cycle and have nothing to show for it at the end is devastating but we are strong so we pick ourselves up and get on with it. 

Once I had my first appointment at the clinic things moved very fast. I think I had my first consultation around August and started my first cycle in November.  Do you have any idea when your appointment is going to be? Xx


----------



## JaneSO

Yeah it sounds as though things start to move pretty fast. Our appointment is in a couple of weeks on May 18th, he said we'll probably start treatment June/July depending on how long it takes to sort the funding so I'll keep my fingers crossed! Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Everyone,

My first time on the IVF road as I was previously doing IUI.

I just went to Asda to collect all my medication and had the shock of my life when she came out with 2 carrier  bags full. I will be doing gonal f 300 and instead if giving me 3 900 pens I got given 9 X 300. Plus all my other medication it literally was 2 carrier bags. It was a a good job my dad went off to the food section as i wasnt ready for explaining all this to him.Saying that its all in the fridge now so if he hasnt asked me by the end of this week what its for it will be a miracle  

AF should be here sometime next week and then it all starts. A little nervous as expected but hopefully all will go well.

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## El90

Hi Sarahlo!

Welcome to the crazy world of IVF .

Ha ha you get an awful lot of medication don't you? I hope AF arrives when she should! Good luck hun!! Which clinic are you at?

Just a quick update ladies, i'm out. AF has arrived AGAIN!! Same as last time, 5 days before test date. I am so angry, what is wrong with me? I just so much wanted to make it to test day. I am going to very much enjoy a couple of glasses of wine tonight i think. Infertility sucks!! Good luck to everyone else, we need some good news on this thread so i am going to keep everything crossed for you all xxx


----------



## TeCat1

EL

I'm so sorry to hear that hun, please there's nothing wrong with you. It will happen, do NOT loose hope. Pick yourself up and start again, this will come to pass. I know this journey is hard  for all of us but, we have to stay positive no matter the how hard we fall.. Rise
And stay strong.


----------



## TeCat1

Sarahlo welcome 

It sound like a lot of medications, I'm not familiar with them yet, I'm only at the beginning of my journey. So far is has been hell. All the best


----------



## JaneSO

So sorry to hear that El, sending a big hug. You're right infertility sucks big time but there's nothing wrong with you - please don't give up hope! Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks all for the lovely warm welcome. 

Sorry El that AF made an appearance. Even more frustrating when it's before OTD. nothing wrong with you hun it will be your turn soon stay as positive as you can .

I had a biopsy on Fridsy and. was told AF may come sooner. Anyway the last 2 days I've noticed spotting and today even more so than last two days. I'm starting to get confused now if this may well be day 1? I know you can only count full flow as day 1 but I seem to be right in the middle. It's deffo more then just spotting but not actually quite full flow just yet but I can't actually call it just spotting either. help 😬 is this day 1 or not?!?


----------



## kez26

El - so sorry for your news, I'm sure it will happen soon. There is nothing wrong with you and try not to think like that  I hope you are ok. Sending you lots of hugs   xx I hope you enjoyed your wine 

TeCat - How are you getting on?? xx

Massive welcome to Sarahlo and Janeso, wishing you both lots of luck on your journeys    xx

Sarahlo - I would call your clinic if you are not sure lovely xx

AFM - nothing new with me, still waiting on AF but starting to get the usual pains today so if it doesn't come today I'm sure it will tomorrow then I can start the pill   

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## TeCat1

Kez

The appointment letter finally arrived over the weekend. We'll be seen on the 18th & we'll be there the whole day for scans and SA.. I keep reading it over and over. How are you doing? I hope AF arrives soon.. Stay positive


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey ladies, is it just me or does the whole IVF thing make you question the relationship you're in? My other half is driving me nuts, to the point that I don't even know if I want to go down this journey anymore with him! 
I'm scared cos once the 12th happens and my remaining tube is removed that is most definitely it, I know it's unlikely is conceive now, but after then I know it's a dead cert never ever. 
Argh! Life being so many tests, I'm not sure if I wasn't going down this route if I'd actually be analysing everything so much!xx


----------



## Dollymixture81

Hi
I'm just starting my first cycle and am feeling pretty terrified. I had an ectopic pregnancy in Dec 2013 so had tube removed and then fell pregnant on clomid in Dec 2015 which also turned out to be ectopic so I lost the other tube. We are under Oxford Fertility clinic and have had a good experience so far. Hubby has a brilliant sperm count and motility etc but I have PCOS and of course no fallopian tubes. AF arrived yesterday and I took my first metformin today in preparation for starting Gonal F tomorrow on a short protocol cycle. My husband works away and having moved up to Oxfordshire 3 months ago from Surrey i'll be doing the injections at home on my own which is a bit daunting. Got a busy week at work this week as my boss is away so not great timing but hoping it will take my mind of any nasty side effects.


----------



## JaneSO

Didn't want to read and run! 

Dozy - I think it's natural, this whole process really does make you analyse and question everything. Is it anything in particular about him that's driving you nuts? I think a lot of it is just hard for them to understand. My Husband is really supportive but he often looks confused when I have a random meltdown about everything. 
Its totally understandable that you're scared, just try and keep your chin up and think positively towards the future. (Easier said than done I know!) 

Dolly - Good luck! Like you say it could be a good thing that you're distracted whilst at work. Hope everything goes well for you! I'm a little while away from that yet (our next appointment is discuss our results and apply for funding) but everyone seems to say that the injecting isn't as bad as you think it will be so fingers crossed you'll feel the same!

Good luck for the upcoming weeks Tecat and Kez too!

Xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Thanks Jane!
Pretty much everything. I tell him I'm feeling stressed, he seems to then make everything even more stressful. I think the bottom line is, I can't see myself going through this with him. If there are two ways of doing something, he chooses the most awkward! 
Not really sure what to do xx


----------



## JaneSO

Does he know he's making you more stressed? Could he be like that because he's worried/scared too?! You know what men are like with emotions! Not defending him at all, I just sometimes wonder if we forget about them as we get so caught up in it all.
I'm sure you'll do whatever's right for you both - I wish I could say something more helpful! Xx


----------



## Dollymixture81

Thank you Jane. 

Dozy - is it worth suggesting you go for a counselling session about it? My clinic offers the first free, you could always say it is for you and perhaps he might open up a bit more when there? My OH was a bit difficult about arranging the appointments as he's a bit of a workaholic and I felt like he was putting work before IVF. Fortunately once we'd had our first consultation for funding he was loads better and much more open about it. My only real annoyance with him now is how blase he can be, he doesn't seem to believe me when I say i'm worried about side effects. I think you need to have a very frank conversation about this with him as it won't do you good being stressed about it. xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Thanks both, I'm already having counselling. It's helping, but he works away so is never here to go in the week, even if he was, I don't think he'd ever go. Such a stereotypical matcho man attitude. 
I share how exhausted and drained I am, his response, I'm watching the football. 
I think whichever way I go with this, i keep coming to the conclusion that I need someone who can emotionally support me, or I need to go it alone.
As the days go by, going it alone feels much more appealing. To be fair, I think my recent meltdown at work was due to the undue pressure and stress I've been carrying around cos I've been trying to come to terms with the idea of this never working out how I wanted it to. 
I'm sure the hardest thing is accepting the life plans you had are so drastically shaken upside down!xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

I don't think it's helped that we should have started TX now, and I put it all on hold to have a second opinion about my remaining tube, now I need surgery again, and that this has been going on for so long that I don't think it's at the forefront of his mind. I just can't cope with looking after someone else, I am barely giving myself the time I need. Work is mental, my friends and family do not understand the emotional rollercoaster this is, and I just feel I can't give anymore of me to anyone else xx


----------



## kez26

Awwww Dozy you're partner sounds like a right pleb, I think he needs a slap. My partner isn't that great emotionally either if I'm honest. I don't think many people will ever understand how difficult it is. I hope you feel a bit better about everything soon lovely   xx

TeCat - thats good news, not long to wait now. Which clinic are you at?  xx

Hows everyone else doing?? xx

AFM - AF arrived today so start taking the pill tomorrow and wait for my treatment plan xxx


----------



## TeCat1

Kez
I'm at Barts in London, feels like a life time. I am not sure what is worse, the wait or being told the only way is IVF.

Dozy 
Sorry to hear about your partner, most are like that. I wish there was something i could say to make you feel better. It could be that he is dealing with in his own way, men are weird like that. Mine does not even like to discuss it, he's happy with just telling him when the next appointment is.


----------



## kez26

TeCat - I hope your appointment comes round quickly. I think the waiting ends up being worse, only because you have wait at everyyyyy stage   Can you believe I received my treatment plan within an hour of telling them AF had started. I was shocked, I was expecting to wait about a week for that  x


----------



## Dollymixture81

Am on day 2 of Gonal F and meteor in with no side effects yet. Hoping if I'm going to feel rough it will be at the weekend not work days. Has anyone had died effects from Gonal f? 

Kez - that's great yr ad has arrived, good luck with the treatment plan. 
Tecat - hope yr appt comes quickly.


----------



## TeCat1

Kez
that quick? Wow, good luck with the treatment.  

Dolly 
Thank you very much. Is that in tablet form or injection. I'm not familiar with the medications yet. All the best hun


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi All so I'm having a total meltdown tonight. 

My scan next weds coincides with something I can't get out of so I've emailed the clinic asked to change the times and they have nothing except another appointment time half hour before the one I have which I can't do. I've managed to do all their other terrible appointment times they have given me but I really can not do this time 
Weds was an important one as it was potential trigger day with ec the Friday as they don't do them on weekends if they can help it. 
So I said well ok as the dr if they can see me Thursday instead thinking they would say no and they have said yes. so I'm left without a scan from Monday until Thursday at major cd time and what about my potential trigger that would be on weds. I'm so angry. I've paid so much money for this rubbish. I'm in anyway on Friday for my scan before weekend. do I lay it all out to the nurse or see how Monday scan pans out before saying anything. I just feel so frustrated before anything much has happened. x


----------



## Cloudy

Hi Sarah, I know I'm not a newbie but know you form the Prof Q thread (and being a mod on here). As you are doing stims there is a chance that things will change anyway, and I would imagine they have a few spare appointments each day. Also, bear in mind that you may not stim as long as you think: I was only 6 and a half days and had ec on CD9. At my first scan (day 6 stims) they booked me in for another the following day and then EC.

I would ask them at your scan as I would expect that if you are responding fast they will bring the scan forward, and if you are taking a bit longer then a day later wont matter. They can also coast you if needed. I think sometimes they make people think that stims and EC and scans are set in place, but they do change: We did a poll and it varies from 7 to 20+ days!

Good luck xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Cloudy. Maybe that's just what it is. I'll ask tomorrow when I'm in as hopefully will have an idea how I'm responding to the gonal. Hope your well x


----------



## AB19

Not been in this part of the forum for a few days. Been trying to get my head around stuff we were told at our second appointment and work has been crazy.

Dozy, I agree with Kez, your OH needs a slap. are you feeling any better about it all now?

Hi Sarah, how are you feeling now? 

We had our second appointment on Tuesday. Got told that one of my test results showed there it's likely my tubes are damaged. That coupled with my possible ends they want to investigate, so they're doing 3 procedures at the same time when they do the Lap. Got put forward for the op this week. 

The consultant/surgeon called me today to make sure I was ok and to say that my case is an interesting one with regards to my symptoms and test results. He explained what they would be doing in the operation and what they would and wouldn't do while they were investigating. He also apologised for the fact that the wait is up to a max of 12 weeks because he knows i suffer every cycle. Which I thought was lovely. Really put my mind at rest.


----------



## kez26

Morning AB, I hope you are feeling ok and hope that the wait isn't as long as 12 weeks!!

I have dense adhesions in my tubes, which can't be removed. I saw some photos of them after my lap and they look horrible   When I first found out I was absolutely destroyed but I feel a lot better about it now, I still have the odd day when I find out someone's pregnant and think why am I so useless and can't even have a baby naturally. But keeping my fingers crossed that they can find out what's happening and can do something about it for you  xx

Sarahlo - hope you're feeling ok xx

Hiiii to everyone else, hope you're all well xxxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi all yes I'm doing fine thanks for your wishes. I'm actually sat in the clinic waiting for my scan and then to discuss my concerns. 

AB19 - Glad they put your mind at rest it really does make all the difference doesn't it. 

Kez26 -  Thanks for your wishes hopefully all will be well after today as nothin worse than stressing over stupid things like appointment times when this whole journey is just so stressful. x


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi everyone - so im feeling much happer and less stressed after seeing the nurse.

So as my protocl got changed due to AF coming 4 days early, when she said i was ok for scan next thursday she was still referring to my original protocl as they hadnt updated everything properly. Anyway all good today its still only cd5 so she said lots of follicles but still very small to count and I am back in on Monday for another scan!

Hows everyone else doing?x


----------



## kez26

Glad your're feeling better Sarahlo and nothing is changing drastically     hope the scan goes well monday 
How far do you have to travel to get to your clinic?

I'm not looking forward to the regular scans part as it takes me at least 2 hours to get to my clinic   xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Kez!!

Well I live in London so my clinic is around half hour from my house or half hour from work but again as with London depends entirely on traffic or public transport having no issues. 
2hrs is a lot hey - but if you can schedule scans in ether first thing or last thing it's easier for work not having to take a day off. it's when they put them in the middle of the day that can be problematic. if I have a lunch time scan which actually is rare as they always booked up lol I can get away with just taking a long lunch as long as clinic not running over. it's so stressful trying to juggle work around everything too!!

When are you starting treatment? x


----------



## kez26

My clinic is in London as well and your right the traffic is awful    thats the worst part of the journey for me, don't really mind the M1  

I started the pill yesterday and have my first scan on 25th of this month, all being well I will start nasal spray then. I'm egg sharing so it's a little different to most in this feed  xx


----------



## Sarahlo

What about taking the train is that an option
I don't know much about the egg sharing route. does that mean you keep half and give away half? x


----------



## kez26

I hateeeeeee trains, I would think about driving in and then getting the tube from stanmore, so might look at that next time 

Yehhhh, someone gets half my eggs. Means I get my treatment for free at this clinic as well  x


----------



## Dollymixture81

Hi everyone
I'm now on day 6 of injections and Metformin and despite a mega headache yesterday I'm feeling ok. Got a scan tomorrow to find out what is happening. I'm a little apprehensive as I don't feel like I've had any side effects to suggest it's working. 

I'm with the Oxford clinic which is a 50 min drive from my house and not a great journey traffic wise. 

Kez - egg sharing sounds amazing. It's so good to know people are out there to help others in this way. I hope yours goes well.


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Dollymixture

I'm the same tbh I'm not feeling much in the ovaries at the moment. I've got my scan today also. I had one on Friday and they said everything looks good and on track follicles are there just small which they expect on day 5. Anyway all will be revealed later. Good luck for your scan too x


----------



## Dollymixture81

Hope the scan goes well Sarahlo x


----------



## Sarahlo

Thank you 🤗


----------



## kez26

Sarahlo and Dollymixture - how did your scans go? I hope everything is looking good in there  xxx


----------



## Dollymixture81

I've got 13 follicles on the right and 14 on the left, largest at 11mm. I have to increase the gonal f from 112.5 to 137.5 and then go for another scan on Wednesday morning. The nurse mentioned that number was a little above average and OHSS and i'm trying not to worry about that as 2 friends had it (although second time round one of them is having twins.) I've been given metformin to help prevent the OHSS, has anyone else taken this?


----------



## kez26

Wow lots of eggs, good they have put you on the metformin. I've not heard of it before so I'm off to google it now lol.
Yeh definitely try not to worry, I'm sure it will all go well  xx


----------



## kez26

Have a look here Dollymixture  http://www.fertilityzone.co.uk/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=42831 
Looks good from what I can see

Also: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4110596.stm

/links


----------



## Sarahlo

That's a lot Dollymixture I could do with some of yours lol I'm sure you will be fine people do get more and don't have ohss and they seem to be looking after you there. 

So the one month where I want lots of follicles my right ovary decides to go to sleep lol I've got 2 around 10mm on right and about 4 smaller about 6mm. left side I've got 6 around 10mm and some smaller ones there too!!

So at the moment 8 in contention with some smaller ones poss growing who knows. Scan again on weds and then Friday as more than likely my EC will be on Monday a week today!! All exciting stuff 🤗


----------



## Dollymixture81

Looks like we are on similar timings Sarahlo! I think it's quality not quantity so hopefully we will both be in good positions.


----------



## Dollymixture81

Kez26 - thank you for the links, really useful.


----------



## AB19

Just popped in to see how the scans went. Glad they went well Dolly & Sarah. Sarah, agree with Dolly, doesn't matter about how many there are its how good they are that matters. 

Dolly, there was a lady in another part of the forum that's suffering with OHSS at the moment. Pink Panther is her name. She got her BFP too. Maybe worth speaking to her about it?


----------



## Sarahlo

That's true - it's just I usually get many more so just slightly disappointed on the first IVF that happened but as you all say its quality over quantity. 

hope everyone else is well x


----------



## TeCat1

Hey ladies

Just passing through, I hope you are all well. All the best with scans and treatment. Take care


----------



## Sarahlo

I've stopped responding to the gonal so she's added menopour today for 2 days let's see. Pretty gutted but it is what it is. She seems to think now that I respond better to FSH and LH. Great stage to realise it. oh well. looks like I might be cancelling cycle on Friday folks!! 
Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Dollymixture81

Sorry to hear that Sarahlo, keeping everything crossed that the Menopur has a positive effect.

I've had to stop taking the Metformin after 36 hours of horrendous nausea and diarrhoea (sorry if tmi). The clinic have been very reassuring as I am worried about OHSS but they'll monitor me closely and it's more important for me to be healthy and able to eat and drink. 

I had a scan this morning and everything is moving in the right direction hopefully with ec on Monday, I have another scan on Fri morning.


----------



## lama321

Hello Ladies,

Hope everything is going well for you all.
Sarahlo: hope the menpour work for you
Dollymixture: hope all is going well for ec on Monday

I am waiting to start IVF on an egg sharing basis. All my tests came back fine... they seems to have lost hubbies so were chasing them up but they were repeats from what we had done in Chile so all should be fine there. I think there was mention that the recipient had already been contacted and that my protocol was being decided by the consultant!

So I got really excited but then I just realised that if I don't start in a week then my next cycle will clash with the hospital ACU closure and the one after that with work commitments I can't get out of  So frustrating... guessing it will be another 3 months before we can get going   It is just making me nervous now especially a I turn 35 next week... feeling so old with all this fertility stuff!

I E-mailed the unit just to check what timescales might be it is the not knowing that really starts to mess with your brain. Hopefully I'll hear something soon


----------



## Dollymixture81

Hi lama321
Hope you manage to get your cycle done before the closure and work stuff, it's a frustrating wait when you want to get going. I turned 35 last month and it's the first birthday that's made me feel old! Are you nhs or funded? I was still ok for nhs because we applied before I was 35 (by 2 months!).


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hiya, after my meltdown and my other half getting the ultimatum, to step up to the plate or do one, I am glad to report he's had a brain wave and is now behaving like someone who cares and someone who actually is now doing things at home without being told. So the pressure is deffo lifted.

How is everyone doing? Lots of stuff going on. I hope the scans are successful!

I'm booked in for my lap today, I go in this afternoon, so fingers crossed it goes well and there are no further bits of bad news afterwards! I have my refresher session booked in early June, so all being well I will finally start TX in July. Such a long winded process!

Hugs to all xx


----------



## AB19

Hi Dozy,

Glad to hear your OH is pulling his finger out. Hope everything goes well for you today. 

Sounds odd but I can't wait for my laparoscopy, hysteroscopy and dye test because it means we can work out what needs to happen next! 

Dolly, your side affects sound terrible. Are you feeling better now?

I hope everyone else is feeling well today.


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi everyone - I'm feeling pretty down today and absolutely torn in what to do tbh. 

I'm having treatment privately so everything that happens I have to pay for it. for this round of IVF I've paid a lot. The clinic I've been with for a year and I've had 5 IUIs with them. I always over responded on the Clomid with at least 12 follciles. The plan for IVf was to get as many as possible with the hope and chance of some in the freezer. As you will have seen this hadn't gone to plan as they put me on gonal f something I've never had before and I've stopped responding to it. Menopur has now been added to the equation and if it works I've potentially about 7 follciles that could get to maturity. About half of what I was excepting tbh. Anyway my dilemma then at that point is should I carry on with 7 or pay the cancellation fee and start again next cycle for a better chance. I can't afford to do both so if I go for it this month with 7 and don't get a good result I can't afford to go it again for a while. In all honesty if nothing has changed then it's taken out of my hands. Gosh what to do. Any advice would be much appreciated as I wil have to make the decision tomorrow obviously if nothing has grown then it's a straight cancel x


----------



## Dozydaisy

I know what you mean AR, have you had a date for yours?

I also have a endometrial biopsy today, not entirely sure why, but think it's just to check,

Once I've got over today, I won't have any tubes, so I am a bit scared that IVF is my only chance as I've already been told my fertility is low. 

xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Oh Sarah, isn't about quality not quantity? What do you want to do? I think it's about what you feel is right xx


----------



## AB19

Sarah, sorry to hear things aren't going to plan for you and you aren't responding as well to the new meds. I don't know what to suggest. It's a difficult decision to make as you've no idea how you'll respond if you wait for another cycle.

Dozy, no date yet. Just want it to hurry up so they can find out how bad everything is in there. 

Not surprised, it's a scary time for you. Good thing is you don't need your tubes to have IVF. Well that's the positive spin that our nurse told us last week!


----------



## Dozydaisy

Are you waiting for it on the NHS? Is it worth asking how long their wait is, so you have an idea to work towards?

Thankfully I've managed to be covered by work health insurance for the lap and that, my first cycle is NHS, when that ever starts, I've already put it on hold once to get this second opinion and second op xx


----------



## AB19

We're on the NHS and we're told by both the nurse and our consultant said there is a maximum of a 12 week wait for the op. Seems like such a long time to wait but it isn't really.

We also get married next August so I'm a tad worried about possibly being pregnant during the wedding! But we'll deal with that if it happens.


----------



## Dozydaisy

Do you know how long it may be left to go based on the 12 weeks? If you're pregnant for your wedding then so what, I think after you've been through this journey you'll be over the moon to be in the long run! Fingers crossed it'll happen soon for you so you get to know the next steps!xx


----------



## kez26

Hi ladies xxx

Just thought I'd drop by and check you're all ok  

Nothing new from me, just 13days till my scan and hopefully start nasal spray. 

AB - fingers crossed you get that Lap appt soon xx

SarahLo - I hope you're feeling ok. I honestly don't know what you should do. I know because I'm egg sharing I will probably be lucky to get that many eggs. I would like to say its quality not quantity that counts, but having more would probably make you feel a lot better. Its a confusing time, have you thought about speaking to your clinic and see what they advise. Failing that I would agree with Dozy and go with what you feel is right xx 

Dozy - I hope your Lap goes well today lovely, hope everything else is good with you xx

Lama - I'm egg sharing too  and not much younger either. The wait is so frustrating so I hope you can get started soon xx

TeCat - hope you are well xx

Hiii to anyone I've missed, hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks for all your suggestions. my dr was hinting at cancelling as she knows this really is a poor response compared to what I'm capable of getting. I think I'll decide after scan tomorrow but I'm  more for cancelling at the moment. If some sort of miracle happens by tomorrow then I'll go ahead. Will keep you posted xx


----------



## lama321

Hi everyone,

thanks for the good wishes... hubby just told me I had a letter from the hospital.. then clarified there was one for him and one for our son... sigh the waiting continues. Think I may phone tomorrow to see what's happening, got an invite to Maderia for a workshop in June can't put everything on hold!

dollymixture - we are self-funded, we already have a son so not elidigble for NHS treatment.

dozydaisy - I hope all goes well with your lap.. was kind of wishing they had just taken both of my tubes out pretty sure the remaining one is blocked now despite them opening it during the lap. My spotting got much better post lap but now it is getting worse again 

sarahlo - tough choice, there are quite strong stats linking response to sucess but that might only be relevant to people who always respond badly and you sould like you normally respond well. On the other hand mild stimulation IVF claims good sucess rates http://www.createhealth.org/our-success/success-rates so it is not clear at all... unfortunately probably no one knows either way for sure. Hugs, maybe if you don't get to make the choice it will be the easiest outcome.

Kez26 - thanks, has it all gone well for you so far? Were there any issues matching cycles.. how do they do it?

AB19 - I waited almost 12 weeks for my lap on the NHS then I had a really sore throat and it was cancelled and I had to wait a few more months  When you get the date through make sure you stay away from ill people before it 

Sending good vibes to you all 

/links


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey, good news! Op was a success! Tube was deffo knackered, and sooooo glad I pushed for a second opinion. Just waiting for my meds so I can go home, shocking service to be fair and this is private. I think I need to knock my expectations down for the NHS funded cycle, that is scary news As I can start IVF this months, which is amazing, but need a refresher session as been told I need to do the short protocol. My AF is due on the 23th May, so I don't think that it's likely I'll get in ahead of then, also not really sure how easy it is to get the drugs I need. It's like being given a gift in one hand and the light goes out when snatched with the other hand! We also have a holiday booked to Portugal end of June. So now I've been told short protocol it's blown that, cos I won't be here for the scans.. Argh!! Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Glad your op was a success. At least one thing now off your mind to worry about. It's so hard organising things around treatment isn't it. somehow everything always manages to fall around the time of AF!
I've got my scan at half 11 but we have deffo decided to cancel the cycle and start again this coming cycle which should only be a few weeks eway. Truth of the matter is my body can do so much better and I do not want to waste more money by continuing this cycle. I'd regret more if I carried on and it didn't work out so in some way it's better the devil you know or you don't in my case 🤗
Still going for the scan at half 11 today just to see what's gone on since adding menopur but in all honesty I'm not feeling any ovary action really so it was prob too late in the day to add it in. I'll be glad to come off the gonal as its been giving me terrible headaches. 
Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Are you at Coventry? Just because you mention Prof Quenby. I think deciding what you think is right for you, you're right if you're not happy you'll regret it in the long run. I regret not pushing to consent for both tubes to removed in January. And all its done for me is delay and prolong TX. So deffo think it's worth following your gut instinct!

Fingers crossed there might be a little refresher appt spare next week.. I can hope eh lol xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Anyone know how quickly following the nurse appt can you get the injections, I'm not really even sure what I'll need as I'm not 100% what the short protocol is xx


----------



## kez26

Morning lovelies 

Dozy - brilliant news on the op  Good news you shouldn't be waiting too long to start also. I'm not sure, it might depend on the clinic, I'm sure you wouldn't have to wait too long though xx

Lama - Once I actually found a clinic to accept me its been really quick if I'm honest, but I know it does depend where you are having treatment. There is another thread on here for egg sharing and some ladies have had to wait a couple of months to be matched, however I was matched within a couple of days (my clinic is in London and is really busy) and when my next AF arrived I had to start taking the pill on day 2 to get us synced, which was about a week ago. I have my first scan booked for 25th May and all being well I will start nasal spray, then injections about a week later. They have given me a possible egg collection date as well on 15th June. So from when all my blood results came back its been pretty speedy for me, which has been nice 
Link to egg sharing thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=344636.new#new

SarahLo - awww, you need to do what you feel is best, glad you have made a decision so you don't need to worry about it as much now  x


----------



## Sarahlo

No I'm in London but went there to get my NK cells tested before embarking on IVF. still waiting for my results actually but no need to push them now as  this cycle is off anyway. I'll deffo have the results ready foe next cycle though. 
It's hard when we regret things that prolong our treatment which is my I'm trying so hard to get it as right as I can first time with IVF as its so darn expensive x


----------



## Dozydaisy

I'm with you, the idea of prolonging it all, but doing the right thing for our own mental well being is the best choice! Fingers crossed your scan shows things have improved tho, I am fast learning nothing in this is ever certain.

Amazing news!!! I have managed to get a refresher appt on Weds, I can't quite believe it! Now I need to research the short protocol so I know what to expect. I'm not quite sure where I get the persciptions from, or if because this is l our one and only NHS funded TX if I am restricted ok where I collect whatever they give me from. If anyone knows the details of a short protocol and medication, I'd be grateful.

I'm so in shock that I may actually be starting this, this month! Excited but apprehensive cos nothing has been this straight forward since this all started last year!xx


----------



## lama321

kez - I was told I had been matched almost 2 weeks ago right after the tests came back (they took almost 6 weeks!) then I was told that our notes had been passed on to consultant to decide protocol so I have been waiting for the post man every day but nothing so far... just hubby got his results for his bloods (but not sperm even though that was done 2 months ago!!!!) I'm not liking the organisation :/ Going to give them a phone...

OK now my heart rate is up again! The invoice and instructions to start on my June period are in the post... guessing they must get here today!!! So I can pay on Monday and I need to phone the coordinator too (she was not there today  ) as I am sure that my June period (~ 18th June) will clash with their closure dates for EC but my next period is due on May 23th... so that is pretty close to June!!!! Fingers crossed, this is going to be a long weekend. Guess it depends on how long I take the nasal spray for. Lol secretaties didn't even know when the closure was... it is on the website!

dozy - wow that is amazing!!!! think that deserves a dancing banana!  the short protocol sounds a much better option hope it all goes smoothly and you get started ASAP... waiting around sucks! Here is a short protocol booklet for a Manchester hospital https://www.cmft.nhs.uk/media/1242356/14%20177%20short%20protocol%20booklet.pdf Ooh I hope you do get started then... hoping that I may get started then too (I am due AF on 23rd too) although suspect it is unlikely to start this cycle. I have heard though that sometimes the lap can mess with your cycle (didn't for me however well maybe a day later... now I think about it... cruel body I thought it had worked to unblock me) keeping everything crossed for you

sarahlo - how did the scan go?

/links


----------



## Sarahlo

Hello - still between 12-15mm so we have cancelled and will start again in 2 weeks. I'm glad I'd already come to terms with this otherwise I'd prob be a mess lol But nurse agrees my body is capable of more so they putting me on Clomid and menopur next cycle and see how that goes. now I usually respond very well with Clomid at least 12 follis so all I can do is hope ovaries play ball. 
Good luck everyone who's cycling or cycling soon xx


----------



## lama321

Sarahlo

sounds like the right decision and great you can start again really soon hope your ovaries play ball now they are back o the Clomid and menopur


----------



## Dozydaisy

Thanks for the info Lama! With the NHS funded cycle do you or anyone else know if I get the prescriptions at the refresher session? I can't seem to find anything out about how I get the drugs I need. It all seems like I'm back and forth to the clinic? 

Sarah I'm glad you have made the right choice for you!

Kez, how long now til your scan? 

How is everyone else?xx


----------



## Dollymixture81

Hi everyone
Just catching up on all your news.
Sarahlo - sorry to hear you had to cancel your cycle but sounds good that you had mentally prepared for it and are positive about your body doing better.

Dozy - I'm on short protocol due to pcos. I didn't down reg and started Gonal f on cycle day 2 and Cetrocide on day 4. Egg collection is scheduled for day 16 for me. Hope your arrangements all start to move along.

Hope everyone else is ok, I'm laying in bed getting nervous about ec which I think will be Wednesday. Scans on Friday showed follies growing well so I just hope tomorrow's scan is ok too, I get so nervous every time I go to the clinic. 

Sending good vibes for everyone this week.


----------



## kez26

Morning lovelies  xxx

Dozy - my scan is in 10days, its coming around quickly now  how exciting you might be starting soon, fingers crossed your appt goes well on wed  

Sarahlo - sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled but glad you were prepared for it. Sending you lots of luck for your next cycle  

Lama - Wooooow I can't believe you've had to wait so long for results. We got my partners sperm results the same day (while we were in the clinic), so a bit confused why it would take over 2 weeks to get your results. They definitely dont seem very organised to me   I hope you get everything soon so you can get started  

AFM - upped my water intake in preparation for treatment, only 10days till me scan and hopefully everything is ok to start   feels like everything is going quick now, which is nice  just trying to research what tablets to take and what to eat  and when to improve chances of implantation. So much to remember xx


----------



## lama321

Hi all, 

Hope you are all doing well.

I just phoned the manager of the unit and it sounds like it may just be possible for me to start in a weeks time!!!! Invoice still hasn't turned up or the other letter but I was able to pay any way and so now they are going to get the nasal spray sent out, fingers crossed it arrives faster than the letters!

Right ladies what do I need to do to prepare? Now worried that I should have longer to prepare get healthy etc... not that I am particulary unhealthy. Guess I have 3 weeks of down regging at least before my body is asked to make eggs.

The nasal spray doesn't need to be kept in the fridge does it?

Kez please let me know what your research turns up  

Do you think I should speak to the hospital before doing acupuncture?

Oh wow!!! Keeping everything crossed we are good to go next week!!!!


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks all. Just going to spend the next 2 weeks being as healthy as poss before we start again. Hopefully we make it to collection this time lol

Great news lama that you can start again soon 🤗

Hope everyone else is doing ok. I'll dip in and out of here until I'm starting again x


----------



## kez26

Morning Ladies,

Sarahlo - good idea to get healthy ect  I'm sure the next cycle will go well x

Lama - Ive been taking Pregnacare, coq10, royal jelly, bee propolis, selenium and vitamin c, I just need to know when to stop certain ones and start taking anything else. The OD nurse did tell me they are all ok to continue taking for now.
I have heard about eating a handful of brazil nuts everyday and eating pineapple core on the day of transfer for 5 days. There's loads of stuff if you google it... I will have another look and post some links on here for you  xx


----------



## kez26

Hi Lama - hope your're ok. I've been googling today and came across this http://www.hertsandessexfertility.com/wellbeing/nutrition/fertility-boosting-supplements/ they have a couple of good pages of info on there 

I hope everyone else is well today 

8 days till my scan, not that I'm counting or anything lool xx

/links


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey everyone, how is everyone doing?
Your mental state of mind has a lot of answer for in how you physically feel! I definitely feel much better a lot quicker this time round!  I am still sore, but I'm deffo in a diff place to January. I have my follow up consultation tomorrow and my nurses refresher session! Excited, but a little scared. My other half is away with work, so it's the first appt ive been to on my own! I know I'll be fine and i have a pad to write stuff down. Just that little bit of moral support is encouraging!

Dolly - how often are you going for scans? It reads as if it's almost every other day?

Xx


----------



## kez26

Hi Dozy, I hope the appt goes well tomorrow


----------



## Dollymixture81

Hi Dozy
Hope the appointment goes well. I had scans every other day Mon-Fri which was great but I live 30 miles away from the clinic. Going in for my egg collection tomorrow and I'm soooo nervous. Feeling quite tender today. 

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## kez26

Ohhh wow, good luck for tomorrow Dolly, hope EC goes well    x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Good luck for tomorrow Dolly!!

I don't know what I expected but every other day is a lot!  What's happened for you since day 1?xx


----------



## lama321

Good luck for tomorrow Dolly!

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Hmm this is a roller coaster already and we are not even out of the start gate yet. My protocol and notes etc just turned up. I start on day 21 not day 1 which by my calculations puts egg collection about bang on the first few days of their summer closure. Grr that is what I had expected not sure why my hopes were raised when I called. Any way they are having an info session tonight so hopefully I'll get some clarity. So frustrating that the tests and letters took so long I am now on day 22...

I'll just have to pray I ovulate early next month and hopefully can start then but got work commitments so bit iffy.


----------



## Dollymixture81

Lama - hope your timings work out so that you can start this cycle. 

Dozy - Day 2 I started Gonal F 112.5 and then Day 4 I started Cetrotide injections. My first scan was day 7 and since then I have had scans every other day (except weekends). On day 10 then increased the Gonal f to 137.5 as I had lots of follicles but they were a little slow and then bought it down again on day 13 to 125. I've had a lot of follicles but some are still too small. At my scan on Monday there were a few between 16 and 22mm and some others growing close to those figures. I was told at my last scan Day 15 that they might delay the EC til Day 18 but they changed their mind and it is now Day 17 which does tie in with the day I was ovulating on clomid and the fact that my cycles were always pretty long. Last night I injected the Ovitrelle trigger injection. Side effects wise I've been pretty lucky with no real pain until today and I put that down to the trigger shot. I was originally also put on Metformin (day 1) as I have PCOS but it made me horrendously sick and gave me diarrhoea so I stopped taking that as I was unable to eat. 

EC is at 7.45am tomorrow morning am doing my best to be positive which isn't always easy when it feels like everyone around me is announcing their pregnancies.


----------



## Dozydaisy

Thanks Dolly. It's all new to me, so to what what actually happens helps! The whole unknown thing is awful!xx


----------



## Dollymixture81

No problem. I know what you mean, I did very little research and have just gone along with info from the clinic I still have no idea what half the terminology means but it keeps me calmer if I avoid knowing too much. I'm glad I could help x


----------



## lama321

Information evening was great. There was the manager, a nurse, a consultant and an embryologist! Got reassurance on the EC procedure.... lots of drugs, whoop!  Was a bit scared given that natural ovulation can be very painful for me. And after chatting to the manager she said I should be able to start on day 2 rather than day 21 apparently there is a slightly higher risk of cysts however. She is going to check if that works for my recipient and get back to me in the next couple of days... so it could all be back on for a start in a week. Lol IVF = up down up down up down.... 

Keeping everything crossed for you for lots of top quality eggs tomorrow dolly


----------



## Dozydaisy

That's great news Lama! It's deffo up and down, repeat! Lol xx


----------



## kez26

Awesome news Lama... All systems go very soon then  

Dolly - I hope this morning went well  keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Dollymixture81

Thanks for the luck. They got 22 eggs and I'm in bed at home resting now. Feeling pretty sore but otherwise fine in myself, arrived at 7.15 and left at 10. They have given me a drug to hopefully prevent ohss and I'm drinking crazy amounts of fluids.


----------



## Dozydaisy

Wow that is awesome!! Hope that you get the one out of that lot 😀

I had my refresher session and to be fair I didn't get that far last time round, as I put it all on hold in the nurses information session. As such, I have never seen so many needles! Lol. After having to have Clexaine, however you spell it, these can't be that bad!! I've also had a scan, short version is my left ovary is still quite active, so hopefully it will calm down, as my AF is due on Monday, so I've been told my first scan will be day 1, 2 or 3. Then I will know if I can start this cycle. I've also had my smear letter coming telling me that's due, so I've had to make a fuss to get that in at my GPs as that's on the list of things the nurse told me to get sorted ahead of any medication. 

Wow.. It's just one thing after another.. I've been given my prescriptions and I've had to collect them from the hospital, and I need yet more blood tests just confirm
I haven't got HIV or hep, as they are just outside the 3 month window they like for my first TX cycle! 

So I'm back at the hospital to have those and collect the medication they didn't have this morning.. Oh man I can't even begin to think how resilient you ladies that have had to go through this a number of times have coped! I think I need to toughen up, it's going to be a long haul!!xx


----------



## TeCat1

Hello ladies
I've been a bit quiet lately, I hope you are all well. 

Dolly: Wow 22 that's great news all the best Hun. 

Dozy: I hope the session went well and got all the questions answered, how are you doing?

Lama: the EC procedure scares me. I was glad to know that I'll be knocked out. All the best.

AFM, I had the first appointment today, scan (showed I'm ovulating today  ) and SA was normal. We have been booked in for information session next Wednesday.


----------



## TeCat1

Kez: how are you doing, I hope your scan goes well and can start the treatment   What a journey...


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey TeCat, how are you doing?

I'm completely all over the place, I know I should be happy, but I feel really stressy and quite teary...

I'm due to take Menopour and Bemfola.. Then Cetrotide. So cmon ladies.. What lovely side effects do I need to prepare myself for?xx


----------



## TeCat1

Dozy: I'm okay, what's stressing you, Is it thought of it all, journey and all the medication? I'm not familiar with the medications yet, but I have read that some of side effects include tiredness and headaches.


----------



## kez26

Awww tecat I was thinking about you today. I hope you're well. I hope the info appt goes well next week  same day as my scan  getting excited now as my mum just messaged me to say that its 4 weeks till my possible EC which seems crazy xx

Dolly - wow, that's brilliant. Keeping everything crossed for lots of good quality embies for you  

Dozy - the whole process is so stressful I'm sure its normal for your moods to be all over the place. But hope you feel better soon. All the blood tests at the beginning seem never ending but sounds like you could get started really soon   xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Lol tell me about it, I've had all the blood tests some twice already, and I can't believe there is a silly timescale on this one.

Anyway, I have all my medication. Just need my AF to come along on Monday and for my left ovary to play ball on my scan next week, then I will finally get the joy of being able to self inject! Oh the joys lol.

I think it's the whole journey, what's given in one hand is taken with the other. Or so my experience has been so far, trying hard not to get my hopes up, but thibk now I've eaten everything in sight, and cleaned the kitchen I feel much better! Lol. Thankfully there's nothing that bad in the house, so pigging out on relatively healthy stuff isn't too bad 😉

Crazy times that fingers crossed this time next month id be in my 2ww ... Just got to stay optimistic!xx


----------



## lama321

and DOWN again... recipient is on holiday in June so start date now I believe will be early July... sigh.. a chance that will not work for my work commitments  and on to early August nothing to say but  and   that my body pops a super early egg next month and there is a chance I can squeeze it in!

Dolly - fantastic news hope you stay well and that you have lots of fertilised healthy embies   

TeCat - nice to meet you

Dozy - hope you get it all sorted


----------



## kez26

awww no lama, sorry to hear that    Only good thing I can think of is more time to prepare your body etc. But I know all the waiting is awful   fingers crossed you pop out an early one so you can get started xxx


----------



## TeCat1

Hey ladies

Dozy: The journey is very stressful, the wait isn't any better. The embarrassing dildo cameras lol. the daily injections, oh my! But all worth it in the end, save the tears for joy. 

Kez: I'm okay, thank you. Exciting news just knowing that possible EC is 4 weeks. Also the thought of knowing something is finally being done about the journey to starting a family is exciting. All the best with the scan.  

Lama: Sorry to hear that things have been pushed back but stay positive. Focus only on the UPs and not the DOWNs. 

AFM, I'm learning to take each as it comes. Not many people are aware of my journey to IVF, the thread and you ladies have been "my go to friends" so, thank you all for the support. Wishing you all the best.    I've kept it from friends because they would not understand what I have to go through, they have never been in my situation and would not be able to give me the support I need.


----------



## kez26

TeCat - glad you're ok lovely. Think I would have completely lost the plot if it wasn't for this forum 

Hope everyone else is ok today   xx


----------



## LadyNY

Hi Lovely Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining you...?

We had our pre-treatment appointment on Tuesday and now we have to wait for our consultation that will be on the 06th June 2016 (seems forever away) before we know what protocol etc we'll be following...I just want to get going...!

Any helpful hints and tips to keep me focused for the next two weeks are welcome   xx


----------



## kez26

Morning LadyNY and welcome  

Everyones lovely on here  

All the waiting is one of the worse parts I think, but after that apt hopefully everything will start to speed up. I would spend this time getting as healthy as possible, trying to reduce caffeine and things like that. I do lots of internet searches while I'm waiting to see what I can do to improve my chances etc   

Wishing you lots of luck on your journey xxx

Morning to everyone else, hope you have a lovely day   xx


----------



## TeCat1

Good morning ladies

LadyNy: welcome, the waiting is the hardest. Hope you are okay. 

Has any of you ladies used fertility massage?


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey all, how is everyone?
I can't sleep! It's raining now really heavy here..!
So tonight I had my first go at reflexology.. What can I say.. Wow, I LOVED it!! It was so relaxing and I could actually feel the waves going across my body, deffo going to go again, even if this wasn't happening, I'd have it again, really recommend it, maybe even more relaxing than acupuncture!!xx


----------



## LadyNY

Hi TeCat1 & Kez26, thank you for the welcome  .

Yes, the waiting is the hardest but I have a feeling I'm going to have to get used to it...!

Dozy daisy, I have my first session of reflexology booked for this coming Tuesday, I hope it's as good & relaxing for me  

xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

That's brilliant news ladyNY, I think it will deffo help, I was so encrediably stressed when I started this journey and I've had a few meltdowns along the way. 
The waiting is hard, no two ways about it, I'm trying to think of them as milestones, so I can focus on one thing at a time xx


----------



## Evie777

Hello. Hope everyone is ok    

I have my first  IVF appointment on Tuesday! Can't believe it. The long wait is over and finally we can do something! They will do a scan and discuss tray mentioned and dates!


----------



## Dozydaisy

Yay Evie!!!

Excited for you xx


----------



## kez26

Heyyyy ladies. Hope you're all OK xx

Evie - yaaaay how exciting  

Dozy & LadyNY - I had reflexology when I was younger and loved it, maybe I should try find someone local again. I've just been doing reiki on myself every night before I go to sleep  

TeCat - how are you doing. I've not tried fertility massage before xx


----------



## JaneSO

Hello! 

I've not been on here for a while, how is everyone getting on? 

We had another appointment this week and it's been decided we're doing the long protocol, so just waiting to get confirmation of funding then we can get started. Does anyone know how they decide between long and short protocol? Google wasn't very helpful. I hear most people talking about the short protocol so wondering if there's a particular reason we've been advised to do long? I know they know what's best though! 
Xx
Xx


----------



## kez26

Hiii JaneSO, I'm not really sure how they decide if I'm honest. I know I'm on long protocol but think that's because I'm egg sharing. I think some people who are prone to OHSS get put on a short protocol but I could be totally wrong. I'm going to have to google it now as I hate not knowing lol but like you said they know best  xx DO you know when you're starting? x


----------



## kez26

I just found this JaneSO http://www.bubblesandbumps.com/whats-the-difference-between-a-short-and-long-ivf-protocol/ 
looks interesting and looks like they put most ppl on long protocol first and if you are a poor responder try short protocol  xx

/links


----------



## JaneSO

Thanks Kez! That is really helpful, I didn't come across that in my search! 
Where abouts in the cycle are you with it? 
He said we should start as soon as AF arrives in June, so should be the end of June hopefully. 
Xx


----------



## kez26

No problem JaneSO, I am the master of google and can find anything (usually) LOL

I'm currently on the pill and have my first scan on wednesday, if all is ok with me and my recipient I will come off the pill and start nasal spray  so all systems go after that, starting to get excited now xx

Fingers crossed AF arrives on time  xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

I have low ovarian reserve... low AMH and low AFC, am nearly 36, so everything is generally low.. Quite depressing to write that out.. Anyway, thats why I'm being put straight on the short protocol, as Kez said, I think the norm is to do the long first, then the short depending on response xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey Kez.. Good luck for your scan!
I'm waiting on my AF on Monday so I can book mine then I get to finally start! What's the betting it'll be late just to wind me up lol xx


----------



## JaneSO

Thanks ladies! 
Good luck for your scan Kez and I'll keep my fingers crossed that AF arrives on time for you Dozy! 
Xx


----------



## kez26

Awww Dozy, I'm not far off you, only a few years younger and first time my AMH and AFC were pretty low, to the point I wasn't accepted to egg share at the first clinic I went to. However I went to Lister as I was told they aren't as strict and within 3 weeks both my AMH & AFC had both increased quite a lot, so it can change  

ooooh keeping my fingers crossed AF arrives Monday so you can get started  Mines never reliable    Would be nice to have some BFPs on this thread... Sending you loads of luck for your cycle xxxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Mine have got worse and my FSH higher.. Trying hard not to dwell and concentrate on my AF and baseline scan early next week so I can give it a go and see what it brings. 

Agreed I'd be over the moon for anyone to have a BFP on the thread, the more positivity the better!xx


----------



## kez26

awww, I hope it stays the same or goes back up   when I found out mine was low I starting searching for things that can improve it and came across DHEA which some clinics give to people, but its not that popular in UK, used more in America. I even ordered some (low dose cost me £14.99) and was going to take if I wasn't accepted again. but because it went up and was accepted I didn't start taking it. Might be something you can ask your clinic about  

Keeping my fingers crossed for all us  hoping we are all successful xxxxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Thanks Hun, I've been taking DHEA since I was told that my AFC had gone down to 2 and my FSH to 25!  I don't think there is anything that is recommended that I'm not doing to be fair.. If you shook me I'd rattle! Lol xx


----------



## kez26

Ohhh, I really hope it works for you  keeping everything crossed and sending you lots of luck   xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Thankyou! If it doesn't work, it won't be cos I am not giving it my all.. At least I won't be able to blame myself xx


----------



## kez26

Definitely true  xx


----------



## TeCat1

Hello ladies

How are you all doing? 

Kez: LOL I've been googling things and fertility massage came up. I've not heard of it before, but it looks relaxing. Few days till your scan and my information session yayyyy. 

Elvie: that's exactly how I feel, the long wait is almost over. All the best with appointment.

Yes we need BFPs on here    

Stay positive


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey... How are you all?
My AF has arrived today... So fingers crossed I get the go ahead tomorrow or Tuedday... to finally start the short protocol! They scan day 1-3 then say go or no go at my clinic..excited  but very anxious!xx


----------



## JaneSO

Glad AF has arrived and hasn't kept you waiting Dozy! Fingers crossed for the all go for you this week! Xx


----------



## kez26

Yayyy how exciting Dozy.. Fingers crossed for a good scan xxxxx

TeCat - what day is your info apt? Is it Wednesday, can't remember because my memory is ridiculously rubbish lol xxxx


----------



## TeCat1

Kez:   lol my appointment is this Wednesday. 

Dozy: all the best


----------



## Dozydaisy

Omg, feel sick! Have scan booked for 9.50am, spoke to a horrible nurse tho, who made to the point where I couldn't speak! I'm really hoping it's not with her!!xx


----------



## kez26

OMG how exciting Dozy  I hope it goes well... Ohhhh no what did she say? xxx

Woo woo TeCat, what time is your apt? which clinic are you at? xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

She just didn't care, was very matter of fact and got me all flustered about my hospital number.. I also think it's the same nurse who I had a bit of a run in with face to face when I wanted a copy of my blood results... I am sure some of these people along the process are sent to test us further! 

Kez don't you have an appt on weds too? It's all go for us all this week eh ...!!

Why is when you're nervous you need to wee for England?! I'm sure it'll be at least another two times before 0950! Lol. My OH is away with work this week, I really wish he was here with me, I can't believe I am going alone, even my mum is at work this morning... Fingers crossed its good news then it'll all be ok xx


----------



## kez26

ooh Dozy, I don't like people like that. There's a receptionist at my clinic that's a bit like that and I really didn't like her. I don't understand why people like that would work in a place like that if I'm honest. You at least need to be a bit caring and understanding xx

Awww hope it goes ok, it's always nicer to have someone there to sit with you, but I'm sure you will be ok xx

Yeh I have my scan Wednesday, I've started to feel a bit nervous today for the first time   I'm sure it will be ok so don't know why I'm getting nervous lol


----------



## Dozydaisy

Your scan will go just fine! I know what you mean about feeling nervous tho, it's like even tho we tell ourselves to stay calm we still wind ourselves up! Lol

So.. Nothing with me is ever straight fwd! My scan has shown that I have a luteum corpus cyst, which is completely normal, but have had to have a blood test, so they can check my hormone levels. So I've still haven't had a yes or no to start today.. I should now get a phone call today to tell me either way.. And the waiting continues... In amongst all of this I didn't even ask how many follies I have, would they see this now? The focus was all on this cyst! I'm so up and down I could scream then I could cry!xx


----------



## kez26

Awwww, I would call them and tell them you forgot to ask if you want to know, or just wait for them to call you  I hope the blood tests come back ok and you can get started today lovely    xx 

I seem to have something that holds up the process every time as well, probably why I'm nervous xx

I think a lot of people take for granted how many factors affect fertility and we only realise when we go through something like this xx I'm sure everything will be ok for you xxx


----------



## Bina K

Hey ladies. 

I'm new to ff, and I signed up to this a while back but never quite pluck up the courage to write on this forum. I've been reading the posts on this for a while. Alittle about myself (where do I start lol) I'm 32 and DH is 35. We have been TTC for over 4 years now. Our infertility is Unexplained (so me and hubby were both ok). After we were referred for IVF, I undertook the AMH blood test, which came back as low (I think it was 13.5).  After months and months of waiting, I finally started my TX  last week Monday ( I think it's buserelin injections). I was fine for the first few days but now suddenly I have started to get severe cramps. Our treatment  is at the Birmingham  Women's Hospital and nurse mentioned alot of side affects (hot flushes, headaches, feeling tired, feeling bloated etc) but don't remember her mentioning cramps. Is this normal? Also AF is late (under normal circumstances, I would be overjoyed   ). Is this normal too?  I think I'm just panicky over every little detail. I'm even tempted to do a pregnancy test. Anyway my next scan is on the 2nd June. Just pray AF arrive by then. Does anyone know how long it would take for AF to arrive? Or is this different for everyone?

I'm sorry about going on and on. I think I'm just stressing myself out over nothing. Hope everything goes well for you ladies. 
Good luck with your scan Kez. 

Bina x


----------



## Dozydaisy

I'm going to ask when they call me this afternoon.. I'm hoping I don't have to literally wait until 5pm to know... I've been googling what a luteum corpus cyst actually is, and trying to understand what my blood results would need to be to be ok to go.. Can't find a thing.. Argh!

And you're so right no one who isn't going through this really gets what's involved, it's like it's one step fwd then two steps back!

Bina.. I'd ring your clinic.. I think it'd be better to put your mind at rest than worry xx


----------



## kez26

Welcome Bina  

If you are worried about the craps I would call your clinic and ask them, I've not got that far yet so not sure (could it be AF cramps) Everyones cycle is slightly different, just googled it and could be 21-35 days. Mine is 25-27 days long, but I've been tracking mine for a few years now. If you have any questions that we can't answer I'm sure your clinic will be happy to answer. I'm always bugging my clinic  

And don't be sorry about going on, I don't think that post was very long at all  xx

Dozy - I googled it as well and it doesn't look bad, might just mean you are producing more hormones because of it. Let me find the link for you  xxx


----------



## kez26

hey dozy - this is what I found http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/ovarian-cysts/basics/causes/con-20019937 xxx

/links


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Everyone!! 

Just wanted to pop in and say hello - I have just ordered my medication frm stork it comes tomorrow and AF due at the weekend. I feel like im back on the crazy train again.

Hope everyone is getting on just fine!!

Dozy - I had the exact same on my last IUI they found a corpus l cyst and took bloods just to confirm it was just that and then I was given the go ahead to start meds that evening so hopefully you will be just fine too!!. its soo annoying when things like this crop up. to be honest I think I have another one too after last cycle so wont be at all surprised if they say this at my baseline.

Hoping my new meds will do the job. I also have a phone call with Professor Quenby tonight as I went for a uterine biopsy to test my NK levels as I suspected they would be high and of course they are. So shes going to outline a protocol for me and I have a great consultant at my private clinic whos is happy to follow her protocol on this one!!

xx


----------



## kez26

hii Sarahlo.. Sounds like you're nearly ready to get started.. exciting times  I've not heard of Professor Quenby before or NK levels, I'm off to google again   Hope you're feeling well  xx


----------



## Bina K

Hey Kez and Dozy, 

Thank you for your replies. I just spoke to nurse at the clinic, she said it was all normal (AF cramps). My cycle is normally  27 days. And I'm couple days over due to the buserelin injections ( which is also normal). Just hope AF arrives soon and in time for my appointment  for 2nd June. 

I hope everything goes well for you lovely ladies and thank you once again for your replies. 

Will keep you guys posted.  Xx


----------



## kez26

Aww thats good Bina  glad you called and put your mind at rest  so easy to over think things going through this xx


----------



## Sarahlo

haha dr Google 🤗

in a nutshell it's possible my uterine natural killer cells are killing off any potential embryo as it sees it as a foreign body 😳
I'll need steroids to suppress for sure and possibly intralpids too. all of this is to basically lower my immune system to allow implantation and aid a successful pregnancy x


----------



## kez26

OHHH wow, sounds crazy. Can't believe I've not heard of them before. Good that something can be done to reduce though  x

I google everything I don't know looool, in fact as I'm writing this I just googled 'reduce nk cell levels'   xx


----------



## Sarahlo

haha bless you. it is crazy it falls under the immunity category. Prof Quenby is doing extensive research to prove this as some Drs still won't believe it. although more are actually coming around to it now. I wanted to get tested for peace of mind as I read a lot about it and some people saying they think never getting sick is a sign of high NK cells and I never ever get sick. and low and behold I'm at 11.01% and the upper limit of normal is 5%!!! Will know more later with the follow up call x


----------



## kez26

ohhhh thats interesting.. If my first cycle is unsuccessful I might look into it  xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

And back to square one! 
Apparently my estrogen levels are too high.
I just can't cope with anymore knock backs, so fed up of trying to stay positive 😞


----------



## Sarahlo

Oh Dozy sorry to hear about your set back. so it's not a corpus l cyst then? 
It's so frustrating when this happens and it really does feel like there is always something. have they said anything more? x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Thanks.. Yes it is one of them, apparently they should go away naturally, and it causes your estrogen levels to rise. They like it to be less than 50 and mine is 106!  It should go away during my cycle, they prefer it to naturally disperse but if it doesn't then they can give me medication.. Blah, blah, blah.. Another month of waiting, where there will probably be something else crop up that's wrong with me, I'm so fed up!!xx


----------



## kez26

Ohhh no Dozy, so they are making you wait  fingers crossed it goes quickly. Are you taking zinc? My mum used to get a lot of cysts on her ovaries (not sure which type) and takes zinc to keep them away. I remember her having to go to hospital to have some removed but by the day of the op they had almost all gone and she swears it was because of the zinc. She was taking a high dose which I wouldn't advise but I know zinc is a good one for this whole process so the normal amount should be fine if you're not already taking it  xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Yeah I have to wait until next cycle and rescan day 1-3.. So what's another month?! Nothing else I can do.. It's just never ending!

It's just the one cyst, which happens after ovulation, I did ask if it was to do with polycystic ovaries to which it's apparently not connected. So not sure zinc is a good idea, I'm not taking any unless it's in pregnacare .. I'm taking so many other things that I'm not sure if I should start something else.. Xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

I've also had approx 8 scans since December last year and my ovaries have been completely normal and shown no signs of any issues 😞


----------



## kez26

Ohhh no don't add it then, I think there is some in pregnacare anyway  I just take extra.. The amount of things we end up taking is crazy. If you shook us I'm sure we would rattle lol. I suppose month isn't too bad butttttt its just really frustrating and waiting makes it worse. Hope it disappears quickly for you    sending lots of hugssss   
Awww no way, thats just bloody typical xxxx

Thinking of it, my last scan I'm sure they said I had a cyst and said it was nothing to worry about, hope its blood gone xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

It's all so confusing, as Sarah said she had one and was able to carry on regardless, yet I'm being told I can't.. I just don't understand why, that's the problem it's hard work to get all of the details to make sense of it out of them. Perhaps I need to think of some more questions that would help me come to terms with yet another delay?!x


----------



## Sarahlo

That's annoying they are making you wait another month. They do go away on their own so I'm sure it will be gone in a few days. no wonder your upset about it they should let you continue really. Each month we ovulate we could end up with a corpus l cyst. my clinic just wanted to make sure that's what it was and were happy for me to continue. so annoying too when they are all clinics have very different protocols. x


----------



## Dozydaisy

It's depressing and such hard work. Oh well just another month to go.. We were due to go on holiday next month but were waiting for today's dates to work or if we could go on holiday or not. So now I'm torn even more.. So we go, and wait until July or do we not go and try and see if we can start June.. Argh, I want to go away now, I could do with some sun right now! But we can't which is rubbish! Oh it just takes over your life doesn't it!xx


----------



## TeCat1

Bina: welcome, how are you doing and all the best with the treatment. 

Kez: I'm at Barts, the appointment is at 10am. What about you?

Dozy: I'm so sorry to hear about the set back and hubby not being around. Think of it on a positive note that something is being done about it, they did not say it can't be corrected. Look how far you have come👀  A month isn't bad at all hun. A holiday now wouldn't be a bad idea, come back with a clear mind and more energy to continue. I could do with one also☀ Hush.. Stay positive


----------



## Sarahlo

I really feel for you Dozy. I have missed the last 2 months. The first month was because I wasn't going to do IUI and wanted to go straight to IVF and they couldn't fit me in for may appointments. Then last cycle where I stimmed for 10 days and stopped responding so I cancelled the cycle. Hoping and praying this cycle goes better.

I have always had a break between IUI cycle and had holidays and sometimes it can do the world of good. But also i understand the need to want to get straight back onto it. When did your AF start btw?


----------



## kez26

Dozy - I would probably ask how does the cyst would have affected your treatment if they would have allowed you to continue this month... Awwww that's a hard decision bless ya. I would love a holiday right now as well x

TeCat - a nice early apt then 👍 my apt is at 2pm and I'm at The Lister x


----------



## Dozydaisy

I'm on day2 today.

How do I find out what normal estrogen is, and how it affects IVF, any ideas?

I need to stop having set backs as then I eat badly.. And then the whole vicious circle kicks in.. Tho I have decided I am going back to the gym bank holiday Monday. And going to kick my ass at a spin class. I did a 40 minute walk yesterday, and I felt so much better for it, well twenty minutes to the supermarket by my mums and back.. So I NEED to get some proper exercise back in my life xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Is there anyway you can ask them to rescan and do bloods again tomorrow? You can still start medication on day 3 x


----------



## Dozydaisy

I asked if there was anything I could do, I also asked if I could go on the long protocol, but was told a big fat no!

I just need to learn how to be patient don't I!xx


----------



## Cloudy

Dozy - know its really really frustrating but try and think of it as a good thing (bear with me here). If you hadn't of had a scan and they hadn't of found the cyst the likelihood is you would have injected for 6/7 days and then had a scan and they would have probably discovered a larger cyst with higher estrogen levels and then you would have had to cancel. I know it doesn't feel like good news, but lots of clinics don't scan on a short protocol cycle at this stage either so that's another positive. When I had one of these my estrogen was over 1000 and it made me feel rubbish for a few days, and it wasn't very nice when it eventually popped (bleeding wise) - if you had stimmed it would make your cyst and estrogen worse. I know its still rubbish, but I hope you can feel a bit better soon: But let yourself wallow a bit, and look after yourself xxx


----------



## Bettyville

Hi Ladies,
Can i join?? 

I'm waiting for my first appt with our hospital - Hammersmith. We're both in our mid 30's & have been TTC #1 for 3.5 years, i have stage 1 endo, DH is all good. We've had x3 unsuccessful IUI's & now waiting to start IVF - our first appt is at the end of June which seems years away! Trying to remain calm but it's just not possible!

Betty


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey all, thanks for your support yesterday! A good nights sleep and a fresh day, a bit of sunshine and I must stay positive! 

Only 4 more weeks and my AF should be here agin.. I don't think I've ever looked fwd to it coming.. Blinking thing!

Cloudy .. Lots of very good points and a different perspective for me to focus on! Thankyou.

Kez .. I am sure you won't have any issues they would have said before now if it would have caused a problem .. Not long now!

TeCat.. You should know when you start TX after you're info session tomorrow.. Exciting!

Sarah.. How did the follow up call go? Prof Quenby works out of the hospital I am at in Coventry. She's highly thought of and they are in the process of having the first MC centre in the country to extend that research.. Anything that can make things clearer and come up with solutions has to be a good thing!

Betty.. Welcome, the wait is the hardest.. Are you doing anything else to aid TX?

Bina.. Glad you got sorted and called.. I ask so many questions these days, only thing that keeps me sane by asking experts and not stressing myself out by not knowing!

Everyone else I've missed.. How are things going?xx


----------



## Bettyville

Hi Dozydaisy,
Thanks! Yes, i do yoga, meditation & am also doing reflexology. Yoga & meditation definitely keep me sane - it's been a v hard couple of years. Not sure if the reflexology is working but i'm trying it and it's relaxing!

For my IVF, i'm thinking of having the scratch and possibly looking at NK cells tests too - haven't decided though.

How are you feeling about your treatment?


----------



## Dozydaisy

I tried reflexology for the first time on Friday just gone and I loved it, I've had accupuncture for a while now, but enjoyed reflexology more, I'll keep both of them going until it works or I can't afford it lol.

I have never tried yoga, not sure it's for me, I'm not very bendy, although I do intend to try Thai yoga massage when I FINALLY start TX. 

I feel much more positive today, yesterday was a bad day for me, but I've woken up in a better mood and have a few things planned. Thankfully I am still off work following my lap earlier in the month, tho everyone being at work, and my OH being away has been tough. I'm going for lunch with my mum when she finishes work just at 1pm today and I above a dentist appt booked for 1130, last minute one bug long over due a check up.. Funny how when you're not at work you can find all these little jobs to take over your time. To be fair I don't think anyone could have said or done anything yesterday to make me snap out of my doom and gloom.. Early night dos me the world of good!

I will deffo have the scratch I had it as part of my lap, this month, so thankfully didn't have to pay for it else would have been a complete waste of money!

What I need to know is when my AF comes next month, and i still have this cyst, they have said there is medication they can give me, but they said they would prefer it to go on its own, hence the delay and wait this month.. But I'm not sure what that entails.. Does anyone know if it will delay again next month or do I crack on with different medication? The nurse who spoke to me yesterday said I could ring her back with any questions, but she's not on today, so I need to make sure I have all of what I want to ask ready to ask her later in the week.. Any other advice?xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Just had another thought, my AFC has gone down and my FSH up, looking back over my records this seems to conincide with taking notes CoQ10 and DHEA.. Could this have nah affect? Or am I just getting paranoid?xx


----------



## kez26

Morning Ladies,

Glad you're feeling better today Dozy   I really like what cloudy said, makes a lot of sense  I hope it goes on its own accord before your next scan so you don't need to worry about possible meds   Will be nice to see your mum, not so sure about dentist though, I hate dentists loool... I can't imagine they would make your AFC go down, if anything I thought it would go up, might be worth asking your nurse though if you're worried xxx Has is gone down by much? xx

Betty - Welcome and massive good luck on your journey. Waiting can be so stressful and probably the hardest part for me so far xx

TeCat - bet you're excited about tomorrow  hope it goes well and good luck xx

Sarahlo - how are you getting on xx

Bina - hope you're well and getting on ok xx

hiii to anyone I've missed, hope you are all well  

I'm getting excited about my scan tomorrow but think I'm more nervous now   I can almost guarantee I won't sleep tonight lol xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi All - Im good thanks Kez - DW just received my parcel of meds to her office and she messaged me omg the box is huge haha!!! Just waiting on AF now roughly 5 days to go give or take!!

Had a good chat with Prof Q and she wants me on 20mg of steroids called pred from ET and if I manage to get pregnant to stay on until 12 weeks thasts the jist basically. I can also go for intalipids but with my levels she doesnt think its ness and told me blatantly not to waste my money!!

Dozy - what I would want to know if I was you is if it is just a corpus L cyst then it will go on its own they always do. However that does not stop you from picking up another one once that has gone after next ovulation. If that were to happen because its so common to get them after ovulation will they be willing to allow you to start the cycle. 

NK cells is worth testing if you think you may fall into that category. Go to Prof Quenby also. I suspected mine were high and I was right. I didn't want to spend all that money on IVF without knowing for sure. I'm glad I did as she has changed my protocol slightly form my clinic and is keeping me on the higher dosage of steroids for longer x


----------



## Bettyville

Hi Dozydaisy,
Ah hope your recovery is going well - i had my lap in 2014 but stupidly went back to work after a week! Be careful with the jobs you do, i dropped a glass and thought i'd be ok to carry the vacuum cleaner downstairs but that was so painful after! 
Yoga has helped me so much, not from a physical point of view but more from a sanity point of view with the meditation being key as part of my practice. One of the only positives from this journey, yoga has been fantastic and often where i go to when i'm feeling really stressed (which is quite often actually!) - a high pressured job really doesn't bode well for this journey, i really am re-evaluating what i'm doing & if this is where i want to be.

Are you going via NHS / private?



Dozydaisy said:


> I tried reflexology for the first time on Friday just gone and I loved it, I've had accupuncture for a while now, but enjoyed reflexology more, I'll keep both of them going until it works or I can't afford it lol.
> 
> I have never tried yoga, not sure it's for me, I'm not very bendy, although I do intend to try Thai yoga massage when I FINALLY start TX.
> 
> I feel much more positive today, yesterday was a bad day for me, but I've woken up in a better mood and have a few things planned. Thankfully I am still off work following my lap earlier in the month, tho everyone being at work, and my OH being away has been tough. I'm going for lunch with my mum when she finishes work just at 1pm today and I above a dentist appt booked for 1130, last minute one bug long over due a check up.. Funny how when you're not at work you can find all these little jobs to take over your time. To be fair I don't think anyone could have said or done anything yesterday to make me snap out of my doom and gloom.. Early night dos me the world of good!
> 
> I will deffo have the scratch I had it as part of my lap, this month, so thankfully didn't have to pay for it else would have been a complete waste of money!
> 
> What I need to know is when my AF comes next month, and i still have this cyst, they have said there is medication they can give me, but they said they would prefer it to go on its own, hence the delay and wait this month.. But I'm not sure what that entails.. Does anyone know if it will delay again next month or do I crack on with different medication? The nurse who spoke to me yesterday said I could ring her back with any questions, but she's not on today, so I need to make sure I have all of what I want to ask ready to ask her later in the week.. Any other advice?xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Yay... Teeth are perfect.. Quick polish and I was out of there.. Woop woop.. One bit of me that doesn't have something wrong with it 😀😀😀

My AFC has gone from 6 to 2.. FSH from 11 to 25... I've been told they can fluctuate but every previous scan showed 6 now I'm scrapping the barrel with 2.. 

I didn't sleep much Sunday which is probably why I slept so well last night.. Exhaustion lol .. Kez.. You'll be fine, things have been going better for you since you changed clinics!

I've been told by someone else to have my NK checked too.. Just in case.. Not sure really.. Perhaps I should give her a ring.. Good news about your protocol adjustment and that you're not too far off starting! 

I'll be off for 3 weeks following this lap, it's how long the last one took too.. Had both this year so I'm well practiced for this one. I hate how my belly button goes right when I've been sat for too long! 

I'm exactly the same my job is proper full on stress, the pace is ridiculous and the demands on my time aren't much better.. So I've decided we are not going on holiday now next month, we are going to focus on TX I'll be off work for some of it, and then outcome dependant we can book something in July/August .. But I still secretly really want to go away next month lol.. 

When you say reevaluating.. Do you mean work or TX?

Everything so far has been private due to my tube issues.. But this first round of IVF will be NHS funded.. My other half is military and I've just found out we would qualify for 3 NHS funded cycles, but he needs to get his BMI down to 30 as they measure that, he's around 34 at the moment, so I've asked that he sorts himself out in the event that we need those goes too, else we'll be private .. Who knows eh!

What about you? Yoga sounds like it's really helping you!xx


----------



## Lindseyw897

hey Dozy

_But this first round of IVF will be NHS funded.. My other half is military and I've just found out we would qualify for 3 NHS funded cycles, _

Sorry to barge in on this, my OH is military too, how do we go about getting the 3 NHS funded cycles please ? No one has even mentioned this to us ! We could never afford to go private without getting into massive debt, so it's not really the route we want to go down.

Again sorry to barge in  but any advise would be great - Thank you


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hi Lindsey, I read something online about it, but typical k can't find the official page which had the criteria on it now to include a link. Anyway, based on the criteria is all appears the same as NHS funded but both partners need to have a BMI less than 30. So, my OH is waiting to speak to his MO to find out what we need to do next. We have one NHS funded cycle based on where we live, so this would be a back up for us, it suggests it's 3 MOD funded cycles but less any previous NHS funded cycles.. If I find out more will let you knew, I'm hoping he'll get to speak to his MO tomorrow, although he's not in a regular unit at the now nt so it might not be that straight forward.

As for the latest on me, I emailed my consultant to check about when I should next have the scratch and for a bit of a confusing reply. I need to be scanned day 1-3 to have a 'normal' baseline scan, then I could have the ES, tho I may not want it as I had it done during my lap on the 12th May, my next AF is due 19th June. Does that mean I don't really need it again so soon, or should I have it? I'm still none the wiser if I have the cyst still or a new cyst what that means for my TX.. Any thoughts? I need to get my questions together, I have counselling tomorrow at my clinic so I want to be armed with everything I need to know so i can make sure I find out xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

I just re-read that and thought I wasn't that clear myself lol.. I've been told I can have the scratch wc6th June, but I may not want it as I would need to pay...

Should I have it or not.. Confused.com


----------



## Dozydaisy

https://www.england.nhs.uk/commissioning/wp-content/uploads/sites/12/2014/11/n-sc037.pdf

Lindsey.. Here's one of the pages I found xx

/links


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Dozy

Someone said the scratch lasts I think about 3 months. when I had my biopsy last month I was told I don't need a scratch again this cycle. I'm sure the same would apply to you too!!

Good luck tomorro x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Thanks Sarah.. That's good to know. Only counselling tomorrow, but it's very useful to put things into perspective and give me the chance to actually be at the clinic to ask and book things, I've been told to book my baseline scan for the 20th June as my periods are pretty much bang on time.. So only what about 27 days.. Maybe next month is when it's all meant to be eh! Reading you say biopsy you've made me realise that I've had that within my lap and tube removal too, I wonder what exactly it was to test for, when I asked about it at my follow up I was told my results were not back and that it would take approx 15 days from my lap, my consultant told me that they didn't think it would come back with anything as it all looked good in there, just my knackered tubes that are now gone and this bloody cyst that's appeared eh!

What exactly is the test for NK?

Kez/TeCat good luck for tomorrow hope it all goes well at your appointments!xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Dozy good luck today for counselling.

The most accurate is a uterine biopsy and not the blood tests. she does the test 7-10 days after ovulation so at the time you would be trying to implant. It also acts as a scratch too which is good x


----------



## Bina K

Hey lovely ladies,

How is everyone?

Kez and TeCat, good luck with your respective appointments today.

Dozy, I'm sorry to read about your set back but I really want to wish you the best for your couselling appointment today. 

As for me, the cramps seem to come and go, but I just deal with it with nice hot water bottle and paracetamols. As for AF, she still hasn't arrived but I'm not stressing myself over it ( I'm on day 10 of the down regs injections). My breasts seem so tender and I have to fight the urge to do a pregnancy test but I know it will be negative ( as it has been for the last 4 years). Just hope it arrives by the 2nd June otherwise will have to delay starting my stims injections.

Apologies for the late replies ladies, I decided to make use of the sunshine and go for abit of retail therapy to take my mind off this. 

Guys im sorry if missed out anyone. I pray/hope/wish that this difficult journey which we are all part of, is and would be a happy and fulfilling  one. I know it's hard but with a prize in mind we plod on. Good luck to all with your TX. 

Will keep you posted with updates.  Xxxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey everyone.. How are you all?

I had my counselling which always make me better.. And I managed to talk to the nurse I saw on Monday to answer some of my questions..

So.. If the cyst is gone by next AF then I start short protocol..

If cyst is still there then I have another blood test for estrogen if ok then I start short protocol. If it's too high I start long protocol.. 

So either which way I deffo (unless something we don't know about comes along) start something! 

I'm still undecided on the scratch, contradictory info, it was valid for 3 months but recently it changed to a month.. So based on that I need to figure out what to do as I'm not really getting any advice either way, cos there is such little info out there apparently.. Xx


----------



## Lindseyw897

Hi Dozy - Thank you for the information and the link  much appreciated xx


----------



## Sarahlo

That's good your feeling better and good you can start something either way next cycle. 

Prof Quenby says the scratch lasts for 3 months. but as slways they all say different things. I think it also depends on how important it is for you to have. For me personally a scratch wasn't too important so even if mine had run out I wouldn't have another at this stage. I'm more focused on embryoglue alongside my et lol x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Lindsey - no worries, he now has a telephone consultation booked with his MO, so get your OH to ring whoever he needs to, apparently it's 2 goes and a third if he's injured.. Which he's not so it's 2 for us.. Just need to get his BMI down, but what an incentive eh?!

Sarah - Prof Q is at my clinic too.. So you would think they would be aligned! What's the glue? I've not heard of that, it's not been mentioned at my clinic so I don't even know if it's available?!

xx


----------



## Sarahlo

lol yeah that's true but even my consultants differ on somethings lol. I'm having the embryoglue it's meant to help it stick apparently lol I'm up for trying anything to be honest if I can get a healthy pregnancy from it 🤗


----------



## Dozydaisy

I don't think that is offered by my clinic..I know exactly what you mean about actually trying anything.. It's peace of mind at times too!xx


----------



## Bettyville

Hi ladies,
What are your opinions on NK cells testing? I'm thinking of having them done prior to our first round of IVF but I hear lots of conflicting stories!

Any thoughts?

Betty


----------



## Dozydaisy

I had this conversation today, at my clinic where I thought the same, but I think my paranoia about everything is making me want to have every test under the sun just in case.

At this stage I have come to be conclusion that I am going to go through my first cycle, then cross this bridge and test later down the line if I need to. I think it's all about personal preference, but stand to be given another perspective too, I think that Sarah gave a good summary on it a few posts up and I am sure there will some other opinions that I would look fwd to reading to see if my opinion changes xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Betty,

I had mine tested because I had my suspicions and I also don't have wads of cash to go through multiple failed cycles. I was happy to pay the £360 at prof Quenbys clinic and the money goes towards her research. It turns out mine are high so i'm now on the right protocol ready for my first IVF. Also you have to wait for 2 months after a failed IVF cycle before you can have it done so again I wanted to get it out the way now. There is a Prof Quenby thread about NK cells in the immune section you can check out also. x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Sarah dis you have yours tested based on your IUI results, or just because?xx


----------



## Bettyville

Thanks Sarahlo for your reply. I've just read some info about her clinic and she mentions that the NK cells test is useful for those who have experienced a miscarriage / multiple IVF failures. I haven't had either but i just wonder if it's an immune / implantation issue therefore, i can't even conceive! Is it worth going for it then?

Also, do you know waiting times at her clinic? I think she's only in Warwick / B'ham, i'm based in London but tests here are up to £1k - i'd rather travel and pay that vs £1K!

Betty



Sarahlo said:


> Hi Betty,
> 
> I had mine tested because I had my suspicions and I also don't have wads of cash to go through multiple failed cycles. I was happy to pay the £360 at prof Quenbys clinic and the money goes towards her research. It turns out mine are high so i'm now on the right protocol ready for my first IVF. Also you have to wait for 2 months after a failed IVF cycle before you can have it done so again I wanted to get it out the way now. There is a Prof Quenby thread about NK cells in the immune section you can check out also. x


----------



## Sarahlo

Im also based in London and prices here are crazy. There is no wait you just email her receptionist Kerri that you want it done and she tells you to test with an OPK and when you get a positive call her and she books you in for the biopsy 7-10 days later.

The reason I had it done was because reading stuff on line where people had multiple failures spent so much money to find they had immunity issues. I also never ever get sick people always call me a carrier lol but i started to wonder if i had a very strong immune system. I googled around again if there is a link between having high nk cells and never getting sick and lots of people fell into the same category. I had a miscarriage and 4 failed IUI's. At this point I had strong suspicions. So I felt I had to get tested before embarking on IVF. It worked out the best choice for me. x

Also Prof Quenby believes there is a very strong link between implantation failure and high uNK cells.


----------



## Bettyville

so i'm always sick!! I have a crap immune system and currently have a cold!!! so why is it so much cheaper than London?? i know that some tests go to Chicago for analysis but still almost £700 difference is so much!!

I've stopped tracking my ovulation etc, i've stopped seeing the point in it all - never had a BFP in 3.5 years and with 3 failed IUI's, what's the point in tracking?! I do get ovulation pain - should be ovulating over the next few days or so but i've probably missed this month! However, no harm in trying to get an appointment. 

How long did it take for you to get your results??


----------



## Dozydaisy

Betty.. She's based in Coventry CRM which is part of Walsgrave hospital in Coventry. Warwick university which is actually in Coventry not Warwick and the research is being conducted between the hospital and the uni, I just happen to live in Coventry...

If you do come here to have the test allow yourself lots of time re: parking, it is horrendous!

Sarah when do you start TX again?xx


----------



## Sarahlo

I got my results roughly 3 weeks later. I took taxi from train station to hospital and bus back.

Im starting as soon AF arrives which is roughly in about 4 days time give or take!!.. Hoping my good old reliable clomid plus the Menopur does the trick this time. I am not touching gonal f again lol x


----------



## Dozydaisy

I didn't even think about the train.. It's an hour Euston to Coventry with Virgin, then about 15/20 mins in good traffic to the hospital!

I haven't actually used any medication yet, but have a massive bag of it and some in the fridge.. I'm a bit confused by all the different drugs to be fair.. 

I have Menopour, but I have been told I'll take Bemfola with it too. Which after consulting with Google suggests it's the equivalent of Gonal F.. But I'm not sure why I don't just have that .. Unless it's cheaper for them to find with the same results.. I have no idea what the other one is you mentioned, but I then have Cetrotide from day 5... Hoping so much this cyst has gone and I start the short protocol!

You don't have long to go at all, fingers crossed this is your time!xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks hun really hoping its my turn.

Clomid isnt really used in IVF tbh but i responded so well to it with IUI that shes putting me back on it plus the highest dosage of menopur which is 6 vials a day. I will be monitored very closely on this protocol. If all goes to plan i will also start cetrotide again from around day 6ish. But it will all depend on how i'm responding to the meds!!

Hopefully you will be fine when you have your scan next hun and the cyst will have gone.

I currently have AF cramping starting so this usually means shes close!! x


----------



## kez26

Ello lovelies... Sorry its a late one, today has been sooooo long. 

Sarahlo - hope you're feeling OK, I'm sure this is your turn and all will go well. Stay positive xx

Dozy - glad your counselling went well and you're feeling better. Good news that you start regardless of cyst or not 😊 but still hoping its gone so you can do the short protocol xx

Betty/Bina/Lindsay - how are u all getting on? Hope you're OK xx

AFM - wow what a long day and got stuck in traffic on way home so took ma over 3 hours.... Everything looking good on scan, which was really quick. She said my ovaries are nice and calm so the pill did its job and lining was nice and thin  soooo I was taught how to do nasal spray and injections, had another blood test and collected all my meds... Did my first nasal spray tonight and after a while it gives you a vile taste in the back of your throat.. Butttt its its doing good I don't mind  it all feels real now and I'm really excited   xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Great stuff Kez. Glad all went well and you off the mark. My AF arrived this morning 3 days early so I need to call the clinic to book a baseline. I have back to back meetings today so won't be able to go until tomorrow which will be day 2 and fine. So glad I'm off the mark woop!! x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Yay... Kez and Sarah.. Love hearing the good news!

Exciting times eh!xx


----------



## kez26

Thanxxx Dozy & Sarahlo  xx

SarahLo - good news on AF arriving  xx

TeCat - How was your appointment xx

Hope everyone else is getting on well and having a good day xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Dozy 🤗

Kez what kind of protocol are you on and what drugs are you taking? x


----------



## kez26

Hey Sarahlo, I'm on a long protocol, starting with nasal spray (nafarelin) twice daily and then add menopur injections on wednesday. Then scans start on 6th June every 2-3 days until egg collection (possibly 15th June) xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Sounds good how much menopur will you be taking? just out of curiosity how come you were put on a log protocol and not short? x


----------



## kez26

Think its was because I am egg sharing  also think unless you respond poorly to treatment or are at risk of ohss then you are put on long 

I have to alternate it every other day from 150 to 225 until my scan, then they will let me know if it needs to be changed xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

It's mad isn't it how they decide medication .. It's all so different xx


----------



## TeCat1

Hey ladies,

Thank you all for the wishes, my appointment went well. I'll start injections this weekend. 

Kez: how exciting!! All the best Hun.
Dozy: how are you doing?

Sarahlo: all the best with the treatment.


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Everyone

Baseline scan was done and all good. I did have what looked like a corpus l cyst which I knew anyway but they didn't take bloods this time and were happy for me to continue. Started my meds this morning and back for scan Tuesday after bank hols. Slightly annoyed as someone at the clinic took my Tuesday appointment off and I have no idea why so I've now been squeezed in with the nurse. I like her but she's new and inexperienced and Tuesday could be a big decision day on if meds need changing and if I should start cetrotide etc. so I was happy with the consultant scanning me as he is very experienced and now this happened. Anyway what can you do follicles still small so she found it hard to count but she could roughly see about 11 between both sides. By Tuesday it could be more or could be less knowing how this can all turn out. Anyway I'm feeling good and trying not to let the little things bother me lol x


----------



## kez26

Tecat - glad your apt went well. How exciting you start this weekend  xx

Sarahlo - good news for you also which is lovely  xx

I can't remember are u both either on long or short protocols? 

Wishing u both lots of luck xxx

Dozy - how are you lovely? Xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey.. Sounds like good news all round!

TeCat.. Great news you get to start this weekend. What meds do you start with? 

Sarah.. Fab news that they have let you start. Rubbish about the clinic mix up but am sure you'll be fine come Tuesday.

Kez.. How are you feeling a few days in?

AFM.. I'm just trying to keep my chin up and not think too much about how far away next month is..! xx


----------



## kez26

Dozy - awwww use this month to relax and get as healthy as possible lovely xx once you start it all happens so quickly xx 

It's going OK although the taste is vile lol and I'm starting to get headaches xx apart from that I'm good thank u xx


----------



## kez26

Hi ladies  

Hope everyone's ok  just thought I'd say hiiii xxx


----------



## AB19

kez26 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Hope everyone's ok  just thought I'd say hiiii xxx


Morning Kez,

How are you doing lovely?

Hi everyone. How are you all? Sorry i don't post much. I have so much going on at the moment that finding time to come on FF seems to have taken a back seat. When I do come on to read your updates and news so much has happened for you guys.

Still waiting for my investigative Op appointment. I've had to chase so much. But now I'm considering asking them to cancel it. Not sure if they will. Mainly because the reasons they wanted to carry out the op are not really happening any more. I don't want to waste any ones time or the NHS's money in carrying out something they don't need to.


----------



## kez26

Morning AB, I'm good thanks  

Aww I wouldn't say it would be wasting time or money, at least you will know what's happening inside just in case you change your mind in the future xx


----------



## AB19

That's true. I'm just worried about the fact that most of my symptoms have all but disappeared now and I've not really had any for a couple of months. I don't want them to go in there and there be nothing wrong!


----------



## Dozydaisy

Morning, 
How is everyone doing? 

AB.. I wouldn't cancel it either, waiting is so hard, but it will give you the best possible chance with the right TX. 

Kez.. how is the spray? Have you got used to it now?

Sarah.. How did yesterday go? 

TeCat.. how are are the injections going? Are you on long or short protocol?

I'm still debating whether to have the scratch again or not, I got told 'we do not know enough about how long the effect of ES lasts but it is recommended that it be performed in the cycle before IVF', if I have it I need to get booked in next week.. AF is due 19th June.. I need to let my consultant know ASAP.. Can't decide xx


----------



## kez26

AB - My symptoms come and go if I'm honest, so defo worth doing even if it does come back clear lovely 

Dozy - Sprays going ok thanks, getting headaches though buttt mastered eating a mint to distract me from the vile taste lol. I hate making decisions like that, its so hard xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

I've made the decision, I have just emailed to book in for it. The scan should tell me if I have a cyst too, so it should prepare me for what protocol I will be on, and I think peace of mind, have the bloody scratch!


----------



## kez26

Awww thats good Dozy  do you have to pay for it? xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Yea, it's £180 for the scratch which includes a scan xx


----------



## AB19

Thank you Dozy and Kez.

I called BCRM and the nurse reassured me that they won't see it as a waste of time if they find nothing, which is what i'm worried about. She said they hope to find nothing and that is the outcome they want. so i'm sticking with it. Everyone is right, it's worth checking out just to make sure everything is ok in there.  

I also called Gyne waiting, and they finally have my referral letter and I've been added to the list.  

I asked about waiting times and was told that they work 4 weeks in advance. That they are booking ops in June that will be for July. The people they will be booking ops for July have been on the waiting list for 3, 4 and even 5 months as there is a backlog with Dr Akandi. They're hoping to get another surgeon to take on some of his ops to help clear the backlog, but this may take a few weeks.

I have asked to be put on the cancellation list, which they have done. So have to have a pre-op appointment next week, just in case a cancellation comes up. 

Has anyone been offered a cancellation for an op before?


----------



## Bettyville

Hi AB19,
I'm pretty sure my lap was a cancellation - i expected it to be at the end of April/early May & they called me to let me know it'd be the following week instead! I actually didn't mind, it was over & done with & i had less time to worry about it all.

Betty


----------



## AB19

Bettyville said:


> Hi AB19,
> I'm pretty sure my lap was a cancellation - i expected it to be at the end of April/early May & they called me to let me know it'd be the following week instead! I actually didn't mind, it was over & done with & i had less time to worry about it all.
> 
> Betty


Thank you Betty.

I would rather it was out of the way to be honest. I'm just going to be thinking about it the whole time i'm waiting otherwise.

When did you end up having your lap?


----------



## kez26

Thats Good AB  hopefully you will get a cancellation like Betty did   xx


----------



## Bettyville

Hi AB19,
It was a couple of years ago now. My advice would be (post op): try and walk a little once you get home, i did 10 min short walks around the house every hour or so - it supposed to help move around any gas from the op to stop it getting trapped in your shoulders which can be quite painful - I was ok though. The day of the op, i was quite ill but the day after, i was fine and i was up and about quite quickly so hopefully you'll be ok! Also, i drank lots of peppermint tea which is also supposed to be really good post op so stock up on that if you can.
Honestly, though you'll be fine!

Betty



AB19 said:


> Bettyville said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi AB19,
> I'm pretty sure my lap was a cancellation - i expected it to be at the end of April/early May & they called me to let me know it'd be the following week instead! I actually didn't mind, it was over & done with & i had less time to worry about it all.
> 
> Betty
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Betty.
> 
> I would rather it was out of the way to be honest. I'm just going to be thinking about it the whole time i'm waiting otherwise.
> 
> When did you end up having your lap?
Click to expand...


----------



## Dozydaisy

AB I've had two laps this year, both with dye test and most recent with a hysterocopy and an endometrial biopsy. I had my left tube removed first time round and my right tube most recently. Deffo get the peppermint tea in and extra strong mints. The advice about moving deffo works, I have walked more this year than I ever have. It eases the discomfort, and overall neither were that painful. I had some good painkillers afterwards, but the trapped wind/bloating/constipation meant I was keen to get off them quickly cos that hurt more than the actual op recovery.

Either way, you will be absolutely fine, I took 3 weeks off for both, but had tubes removed, so you're bound to be fine sooner than that. I am due back this Friday, still a little sore at times, but no worse than period pain now! Hope your date comes through quickly, luckily my work insurance covered both of mine and I have them privately. Is that an option for you?xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Kez.. I'm glad I've finally made a decision! I figured better to do it than regret it. Just waiting on a date and time now.

Only 18 days to go til my next AF, hope it comes around quickly! 

Glad the mints are helping!

Hope everyone else is doing ok, thread seems quite quiet xx


----------



## kez26

Hiiii Dozy  

the thread is really quiet at the moment, I guess people are busy 
Ohhh fingers crossed those 18days go quickly for you and you can get started  xxx

Started stimms last night, and the injection really wasn't that bad at all, just stung a lil and feel a lil bruised in that area today. Apart from that its quite easy  xx


----------



## TeCat1

Hey Ladies

It's been a while, I hope you are all well. 

Kez:how's the treatment going?

Dozy: I'm well thanks, the injections are going okay, minor headaches and hot flush but nothing major. I'm on the long protocol. How are you? 18 days will fly by xx

AB:long time, I hope you are well

AFM, trying to stay off google and going to the gym in my spare time which I love. My appetite has suddenly increased after years of trying different supplements, I'm now enjoying food (more reason to work out lol).  I tried acupuncture the other day for the first time. 

Stay positive, eyes off the calendars and keep busy. All the best ladies xx


----------



## kez26

Hiii TeCat, hope you're well  Glad you have your appetite back, I was like that a few years ago and ended up having to drink nourishment and all sorts, losing loads of weight and now I'm a lil fatty   xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Was it easy enough to mix it up?
17 days now.. Not long.. Lol
Back to work tomorrow 😬
At least it's only one day then the weekend!xx


----------



## kez26

Morning Dozy, yeh it was really easy to mix, I'm lucky at the moment that I'm not on a high dose and only need to mix with either 2 or 3 of the things 

I'm working from home today as yesterday was manic for me, so an easy day today  

I'm sure the 17days will fly by  xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hello

How's everyone getting on?? I've been away at a wedding last few days so haven't been around. I'm currently on cd9, had a scan this morning and follicles appear on track between 10-12mm so I've now started the cetrotide and continuing with the Menopur until Monday's scan. looking like ec will be weds at earliest next week maybe even Friday but will see Monday how the follciles are doing!! x


----------



## kez26

Awesome news Sarahlo, do you know how many follies you have? 
Exciting times  xx


----------



## Sarahlo

I've actually got about 10 that are roughly same size some smaller ones below 9mm which could still actually catch up. Just hope it's enough!


----------



## kez26

aww thats a good amount Sarahlo   I'm sure it will be more than enough, keeping everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Kez so hope so. How are you getting on? x


----------



## kez26

not too bad thank you  still have a headache, but not as bad as yesterday and injections aren't as bad as I thought they would be, which is good  only been stimming for 2 days and belly feeling slightly painful (bit like af pains) but I'm good  crazy how quick everything happens at this point... Scan on Monday to check follies  xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Yeah I'm so over all the injections my stomach is a bit tender now too. I'm day 8 of stimming and at least another 2 days to go. Will know Monday if I need anymore menopur. Once all this lost is done its onto the more painful clexane injections. Not looking forward to those one bit. x


----------



## kez26

oohhh gosh, hope your not on the clexane too long.. not looking forward to them if I have to have them xx


----------



## lama321

Hi everyone,

Just popping in... been forgetting about all the IVF stuff given I don't start for ages! Current estimate is July 6th!!!! Sigh. Nasal spray has arrived... hopefully I won't forget where I put it by the time we get started!!! It doesn't need to be refrigerated does it?

Sounds like things are going well for everyone?

Wow sarahlo... can't believe how far you are through the next cycle already! Oh wow you need clexane... I only had a heparin once and I would dread going any where near anything like that again. Worried I might need to though... hope you manage to find some way to make them a bit less painful... what about ice? does that help?

kez - yeay you are stimming... things are moving along for you too 

Anyone heard from dolly? she seems to have gone quiet after all those eggs.

hello to everyone else too


----------



## Sarahlo

Hello

Yes heparin / clexane is the worst injection of all for me personally. It stings like mad, bruises all over tummy as well. Last time i had to have it all the way through the 2ww and would have had to continue if got a bfp. So I would imagine its the same this time also.
I was also wondering about dolly, really hope all is well her end!!


----------



## kez26

Ohhhh hopefully I don't have to have that one then, don't like the sound of that xx

Lama - I don't blame you, the waiting is horrible, when I was waiting there were points when I avoided coming on here. Nasal spray doesn't need to to go in the fridge, I wasn't told to put my spare one in the fridge either  are you egg sharing in July?  xx

Dolly hasn't been on for a while actually, hope she's ok


----------



## Dozydaisy

Glad to hear it's not too bad Kez!

Sarah sounds like good news, fingers crossed for your next scan.

I feel reassured that Clexaine is the worst, as I had that after my lap for a week, and I copied with that, as I've secretly been dreading all the injections, but if they're not as bad as that, then I hope I'll be fine 😬

I managed 5 hours at work today.. I am absolutely shattered and ache inside .. I'm so not used to sitting for any period of time! Working from home is great, but I really wanted to go in and see everyone, was nice to catch up, but my brain now feels like mush!xx


----------



## lama321

I'm not too bad now I kind of know what is happening... it was all the yes now, no wait, yes now, no wait that was getting me.

I'm enjoying life at the mo  Just ovulating at the mo too (ouch in fact possibly right now!)... so another month of trying naturally... well pigs might fly!

Apparently I'll be starting about the 6th July with a planned baseline scan for 18th July and earliest EC date of 1st August... but I have this teaching on 16th - 25th Aug so if anything looks iffy may have to delay. Yes I am egg sharing.. can't help wondering what my recipient is thinking at the mo. Real bummer they had a holiday booked for June.

Hoping no news from Dolly is good news I know if it works for me I think I would go quiet... if it didn't I would probably be back on here letting it all out. Fingers crossed!


----------



## kez26

Thanxxx Dozy... But now I have to stop everything and start again...   Sorry to hear you weren't feeling great today xx

I've just had a call from my clinic, basically I was sent an email (which I didn't see) to tell me not to start the injections due to a delay with my recipient. The email actually just said continue with nasal spray and we will update you next Wednesday.  Anywayyyy, because I started the injections we now need to start again.. I have to go for scan Monday and once shes had her scan on Wednesday I will get a new treatment plan.

Annoyed and I think more so as it could have been avoided if they had of called me the day I started injections. I got a call today as they hadn't received a response from me, so many emotions right now


----------



## lama321

Awh Kez so sorry to hear what has happened to you huge  
That must be so frustrating and annoying, I really feel for you.

Not sure what else to say just sending lots of      

Thanks for sharing, I will make sure and call to double check when I am told to start xx


----------



## kez26

Thank you Lama, I'll be ok once I calm down xx
I will be checking everything from now on as it's really frustrating  but I just need to try and stay positive and just think I have some more time to prepare my body xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Kez!! I have no words... Bigs hugs xxx


----------



## kez26

Thank you Dozy xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Just been for my second reflexology session, LOVE it!! Throughly recommend it.. Off to sleep now.. My Friday nights are soooo rock n roll! Lol xx


----------



## kez26

ahahaaa that sounds way more appealing than going out drinking to me... I think that means I'm officially OLD  
Glad you liked it Dozy xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Same as I barely drink these days, I'm such a light weight when I do too.. I deffo got old haha!

How are you feeling today? It's so bloody annoying and so difficult to stay positive, but we have to, right!xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Kez so sorry to hear you have to start again. I think the clinic should have called you / left a voicemail not just send an email. Not everyone checks emails as often as some. Hopefully though you will be back on it again with a new plan in no time.

I did reflexology when doing IUI. In fact the first time I did it I got my BFP. There was lots of different factors at the time so not sure which one was the actual deciding factor. I think I want to try acupuncture next time. I will see how this cycle goes and then decide. Feeling very tired and worn out at the moment. Just looking forward to getting to EC and hopefully ET soon. Going to have a very relaxing and chilled weekend x


----------



## kez26

Thanks Sarahlo, sounds like a good idea to have a relaxing one  xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

I'm doing both acupuncture and reflexology, I like both, in different ways, both relax me and work stresses me and all of this does too, so I decided that if they help me stay calm, whether or not they help IVF is secondary for me!xx


----------



## Sarahlo

That's interesting Dozy. I was always told one or the other but not both when ttc. 

I'm absolutely wiped out it has to be all this medication. I slept well last night had my earplugs in and had a good lay in. I've only had breakfast and tidied up a bit and I'm back on the sofa can hardly keep my eyes open!! Hoping the follis have a growth spurt and I can finish the menopur. Monday scan will tell all. I'm getting some achey ovaries so fingers crossed all is good x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Ooo I've not heard one or the other ...anything you can recommend I read?

I hope so too, will be waiting to hear how you got on Monday! Take it easy now xx


----------



## Sarahlo

I'll ask my friend on here who is ttc as she has been doing acupuncture. Her best friend is a reflexologist and told her not both i'll find out why as I can't actually remember what she said now. x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Sorry to butt in in thread. I'm new on here and die my first consultation in just over a week. I'm mega excited but also so scared  is this normal? I was actually contemplating accupuncture but not sire if there was much evidence to prove that it's beneficial?

This is our first attempt . Sometimes the more I read and seeing people having lots of attempts is making me more scared and really unsure what to expect xx hope everything is going well for everyone xxx


----------



## kez26

WELCOME Mrsfergie  

Please try not to worry about what happens with anyone else and enjoy the excitement, everyone is different and I have seen people on here be successful first time round and people who are struggling after a couple of attempts xxx

There is so much to read and I am one of those people who is always googling and finding more and more things to try.... butttt we can't do everything, I do believe one of the most important things to to try and be as positive as possible and stress can have a massive impact on your body.

Wishing you lotssss of luck on your journey   xxx


----------



## TeCat1

Hello ladies

Kez: Sorry to hear about the  set back, that was unprofessional of the clinic! They should have called you. Stay positive  How are you doing? 

I'm alright, just passing through, trying  to stay away from the kitchen (I can't stop eating). I hope everyone else is okay X X


----------



## kez26

Thxxx TeCat, I'm ok thank you. Still need to go to my scan tomorrow, my recipient will have a scan on wednesday then I will get my new treatment plan, fingers crossed I'm not waiting too long   xx

How are you getting on, apart from wanting to eat everything lol xxx


----------



## TeCat1

Kez: alll the best Hun and fingers crossed for you. I don't think you'll wait for long 

I'm getting on okay, hoping AF arrives before baseline scan next week.


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey ladies.. How are you all?

I'm wondering if any of you have had any issues with really dry lips? I am literally plastering lip balm on .. I drink 2/3 litres of water a day so I'm deffo not dehydrated. I'm wondering if it's a side effect of any of the supplements I take?

DHEA, CoQ10, pregnacare conception, calcium, omega 369, multi vitamin a-z and more recently I've been prescribed 25mg of thyroxid.

Any ideas?

Also my ES is booked for this Friday, only 13/14 more days for my AF! Lol

Hey, mrsfergie.. I don't know how medically beneficial acupuncture is for IVF, but I know it chills me out, that in itself is a good thing!

Sarah.. Good luck today, I hope it's really good news at your scan! Any joy on why it should ever one or the other? Hope you had a great relaxing weekend.. And caught some sun! I actually have a touch of sunburn lol

Kez.. Good luck for your scan today!! I hope it goes well and your new dates are soon!

TeCat.. I find any old excuse to try and eat something, it's hard, I don't want to end up ballooning, but at the same time, if t makes you feel better 😉

xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Dozy

Sorry for delay haven't been around much at the weekend. Yes she said the following:

"My friend is a reflexologist and when I asked her about doing that as well as my accupuncture she said not to because each has their own treatment method and wouldn't want to interfere with the other ones methods.  Both would be working on say the ovaries and it could upset the balance if one did something and then the other came in doing another"

However hers was for fertility specifically so maybe if it's not fertility treatment it's ok?

Hope everyone is doing good. My scan is at midday. have no more menopur left now as last one was yesterday. So hoping today will be trigger day and not more meds lol
I'm still on the cetrotide tho so I guess that will be until EC x


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi everyone. 

Scan went well finally. so I've got more now than Friday cus the smaller ones on the right side have carried on growing so I've 5 big ones on the left which are 14-17mm and 2 smaller ones around 10mm. on the right right side I've got 2x 15-17mm and 3 others between 12-14mm. so I'm to carry on with menopur for today and tomorrow and back for scan weds and I'll be triggering then and EC scheduled for Friday woop!! 

how everyone is doing ok X


----------



## Dozydaisy

That's great news Sarah.. Tho what size do they need to get to? This bit is all new to me.. I'm still wondering if I'll get many, if any lol! How many do they think you might by EC?xx


----------



## Sarahlo

They say anything over 15mm can contain a mature egg but certainly over 17mm will. 

They grow roughly 1-2mm per day and then having the trigger gives them all a final boost of growth as well. so even with the 3 I have at 12mm today by Friday they should be around 17mm hopefully. I had written them off on Friday tbh when they were less than 9mm but they did say they may grow and they have done they don't look like they are tailoring off either which is good. x


----------



## kez26

Thats good news Sarahlo   glad they carried on growing  xx

Dozy - I'm not sure about the dry lips thing, sorry. Have you been told to take pregnacare and a multivit as well? I was only wondering as I'm sure I've read somewhere not to take multivit as it can contain some things we don't want (I could be wrong of course) xxx

AFM - Scan went as well as it could, I have one follie growing so they believe I have fallen back into my own cycle. I have to go back for another scan Friday and if the follie is over 16mm they will give me an injection that will collapse that follie and I can then start nasal spray again.. Sooo no need to wait for AF again which is awesome  fingers crossed I will be starting again super soon xx


----------



## kez26

tecat - hope af arrives soon  I've been reading about how to help it come as I thought I would have to wait for it to start again, hot water bottle is good. There's a few other things but don't think you should really try them as I wouldn't want to affect anything else xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

I mentioned the dry lips to my consultant last time I saw her I think it tends to be around the time I ovulate, and she said do you take a multi vit, to which I was like I've stopped cos I'm taking the pregnacare etc, she said start it again, so who knows... At times it's a mind field!

Good news on TX hopefully it'll all work out on Friday!

Sarah does that mean you may have up to 12 to collect?

I've not had accupuncture since I have started reflexology, the reflexologist said they both really complement each other, I'll email my accupuncture lady and check with her. I'm nt booked in with her until I start stimms now, to be fair I am find reflexology more relaxing.. They are both fertility experts in their field, so who knows, so many conflicting opinions and advice out there!xx


----------



## kez26

Ohhh thats interesting... Why is it everything you read is completely different and conflicts each other. At least your consultant was the one to tell you to take it so it must be perfectly fine  xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Crazy how much things differ hey when reading stuff. It makes everything so much more harder to know what to do for the best. 
Yes around 12 follciles hopefully means 12 eggs. I am hoping to have some to freeze if I get any good embryos. but hoping I've at least one that I can transfer back that's my main goal!! x


----------



## kez26

Awww thats a really good amount Sarahlo  Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

That is good news! On your baseline scan how many did they see? I just want a little inspiration to stay positive!xx


----------



## lama321

AAArrrrggghhh.... cannot believe the news... so as I originally calculated starting on my next cycle will clash with my teaching commitments (which occur only 8 days of the year). However, I was told that things could happen a week faster now I am being told that they would happen as I originally calculated so cannot happen. Looks like I'll be waiting till August to get started bah!!!!!

Kez that is great that they can get you going fast again... wish they could figure out some way to get me going. Between the recipient having a holiday, the clinic closure and my teaching this is just getting rediculous!!!!

Sarahlo - hope you are growing 12 nice top quality eggs, everything crossed for you 

Dozy - when is your baseline?


----------



## Sarahlo

Lama - Thank you i hope so too.. but oh no what a right pain in the bum for you. Sorry to hear it has to be delayed but at least you have a few months to really relax and look after yourself if thats any consolation.

Dozy - here is the thing my AFC was never any good at beginning of the cycle. My first ever was done I think on day 1 or 2 and they saw around 4 I was mortified thinking thats it but they asked me to come back for a recount later in cycle. Low and behold I had 9 on left and 8 on the right. So it turns out that I never have anything much showing up around baseline time. This time at baseline they didn't even bother to count as so small and not too visible. After each scan I pretty much increased follicles. So hang in there dozy you will be surprised what your body can do x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Lama.. I'm sorry you have to wait some more, it's just rubbish, but hopefully the outcome will be worth it! My AF is due the 19th, so baseline is currently booked for the 20th. I'm pretty regular, so fingers crossed it all works out!

Sarah.. That's pretty impressive.. I was showing 3/4 on both sides, then I seem to have gone to 3 in each and more recently they have only seen 1 in each, so I'm not too hopeful, but hey, it's that magic one.. Right! 
xx


----------



## kez26

Lama - that's rubbish, I'm so sorry to hear that  being delayed is so frustrating  hope they can do something for you xx

Sarahlo - I've also had a low follie count at the beginning of my cycle when I was first scanned with only 6, 3 weeks later at a different clinic my follie count more than tripled with 20-22. Crazy how much it can change. that low count meant I was accepted to egg share at my first clinic... but like I say everything happens for a reason  xx

Dozy - when in your cycle have you had scans, is it usually the same time in your cycle? xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

thanks dozy I really appreciate the input x
ive decided to make a consultation visit witht them anyway and ask there advice. just really nervous as this is my first attempt . ive got my first app with ivf nurse nxt week to start paperwork etc, emotiona all over place atm. 
must admit im new to this site recently but really finding ffs is really helping me and giving me a lot of useful information and great support xx
hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Big welcome Mrsfergie - I echo what Kez says and everyones journey is different so don't let things worry you are panic you. Try and stay as calm as possible that is the key. There are always unexpected turns and surprises around the corner and its best to try and stay as level headed as possible. It doesnt always work out that way of course.

Good luck and keep us posted on how you get on x


----------



## Dozydaisy

My scans have been all over my cycle, at baseline in May they saw 2, 1 in each. Prior to that I have shown 1 in each for the previous 3 scans, when more were seen that was prior to my first lap and tube removal in January and just after. It seems to be since I've recovered from that, changed consultants and started to take dhea and coq10 that it's gone really low... I don't know, there is no specific date, and all I know at the moment is my right ovary kills, or at least around that area.. I hope having my tubes removed hasn't had an impact on my ovaries.. Tho I am sure some of this is in my head, every little thing seems to cause worry these days 😬

MrsFergie.. It's all a waiting game, it will get easier, and you will be up and down, it's completely normal, I've had a few meltdowns. This is my first cycle too, up until January this year I didn't know I'd have to have IVF, but now I've had both my tubes removed I've got no other option.. I did the same with acupuncture, I had a chat with her, really liked her and booked in, I was dead apprehensive the first time, but I fell asleep I was that relaxed! The time out from all of the emotional and stress really works wonders to just 'be', and I think to deal with everything you have to make yourself strong as best you can. It might not be for you, but it's worth a go, I tried colouring in.. But failed on that, my concentration span isn't long enough and I got fed up of trying to stay in the lines of a relaly detailed picture! Lol. I've found some simple things like having a bath with my favourite bubbles, painting my nails or something like that helps too. Don't be hard on yourself, if you need a good cry, deffo let it out, it's tough to put things all into perspective, but it's good to hear other views and ideas on here. I hope your information session goes well too xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

thanks sarahlo hope everything is going well for you and ur keeping ok.

thanks dozy - that must of been so hard to deal with having to get them removed, I think that would be hard enough and then the ivf. hope ur keeping ok. I really like the idea of the colouring, l keep that in mind. ive just ordered some meditation and relaxation cds so im hoping that helps me relax . me and my dh have been coming up with ideas and things that I can get prepared before tx so hopefully makes it go bit smoother xx how far are you on your cycle xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

I was a bit of a mess after the first one in January. I came round from surgery to be told the other was blocked, had a second opinion and has that removed in May. We got burgled whilst I was recovering from surgery and we were in, asleep too in February. My job is full on and pretty stressful too, so I did have a big wobble just before my operation in May, my OH was being a pain in the bum, and not very supportive, men are funny creatures at times! I guess everyone's personal journey is challenging, these things are thrown at us to test us I think, at least that keeps me sane thinking that 😀

The ladies on this thread have been great, none of my friends get it, and this deffo helps to get a view based on someone who is in a similar situation and to be fair I think all the terminology and things that are said when it's early days and your head is a mess makes it difficult to ask the right questions of the nurses and consultants, or even know what questions to ask, so this is helping me enormously!

I was due to start treatment in March, but I put it on hold during my info session to get a second opinion on my remaining tube, I had my lap to remove it on the 12th may. I was due to start treatment on the 23rd may but I then had a cyst on my ovary and my estrogen levels were too high. So my period is due on the 19th, I'm due to start short protocol cos they don't think I'll respond too well, so my baseline scan is booked for the 20th.. Fingers crossed there will be no other set backs.. But who knows.. If there are we are going on holiday.. Lol xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

awww dozy sounds like you have had a nightmare of a time, and then to get burgled twice, that's awful, that must have shaken you up as well.

your body would have needed plenty of time to recover so prob best to have given yourself that time to try recover. 
awww il have everything crossed for you that your baseline scan goes well. keep us posted how you get on, hopefully the time will fly in until then.

were just back from holiday so it was nice just to get away from all the worry and stress and just had fun and a good time, certainly helped.

we have been really fortunate that were going through the nhs and we were told it could take up to 12months, but we received out letter the week before we went on holiday to have our first app with the ivf nurse and so excited to get the ball rolling Esp as we have only been on the waiting list 6months. just hoping nothing comes up and we can start asap lol.

yea everyone's so friendly and helpful on here and Ive found it so helpful and the information and tips have been so helpful.xxx Ive not really told many people but my best friend is really amazing and so is my DH and mum, but other people think there being helpful and some of the things they say just end up annoying me or upsetting me.

I feel the closer I'm getting to my first app to do paperwork etc, I'm much more emotional and finding getting upset easier as I'm getting scared and probably thinking too much lol xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey.. How is everyone doing.. What's the latest?

I have my ES and scan on Friday.. Fingers crossed there are no cysts in sight! Only another week and a half and hopefully I get to start TX xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi everyone 

Yes V quiet on here. had my scan yesterday was a bit gutted that I've still only 7 follciles now at maturity and still have a batch of 6 in the maybe maybe not zone. there are 3 around 14mm yesterday which they think will mature and then another 3 between 10-12mm which technically can also mature but more likely won't. so all this uknown is unsettling to be honest. Anyway they decided to give me a double dose of ovitrelle trigger so I triggered twice last night to help ripen and mature the follicles and ec is planned for tomorrow morning around 9:30!!  I'm so balloted and uncomfortable now so looking forward to retrieval lol
I'm excited but I just hope and pray I've got some good quality eggs.

Good luck for scan tomorrow Dozy fingers crossed all looks good x

How's everyone else doing?x


----------



## kez26

Morning ladies  xxx

Dozy - how exciting, hope your scan goes well and no cysts   xx

Sarahlo - When's your EC booked for? This week? Fingers crossed they all mature nicely for you xx

AFM - nothing much to report to be honest, just hoping my follie is big enough for them to give me the injection to collapse it, then I can start TX agian  

Have a lovely day everyone xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Kez - I'm booked in for 9:30am tomorrow for collection. Exciting and nervy times lol

FX for you and you can start again soon Hun x


----------



## kez26

Ohhh how exciting Sarahlo.. Hope it goes well and you get lots of quality eggs xxx

Thxxxx  xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Sarah.. Hope you get lots of good quality eggs tomorrow! 

Kez.. When is your next scan?

Everyone else.. How are you doing?

I am shattered, been doing part time hours this week.. Looking fwd to finishing tomorrow! I think I might even have a nap now! Lol xx


----------



## kez26

heyyy dozy, my scan is tomorrow at 1.. bet you can't wait to start treatment now x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Can't wait to see how tomorrow goes and to get my AF next weekend.. I have my baseline in for the 20th, saw two magpies today, hope that's a sign! Lol

Good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure you'll be fine xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks all hoping all goes well and we get enough eggs. will update tomorrow x


----------



## lama321

Good luck for tomorrow Sarah and Dozy! 

No surprises on my front my June cycle (which would in fact be a July start) will clash with my teaching (as I told them weeks ago!!!!) so it'll be my 'July' cycle... which means a start date of ~30th July for starting down regulation, ~20th Aug baseline scan, hopefully egg collection ~5th September. Oh well better just get on enjoying my summer!


----------



## Dozydaisy

Thanks Lama.. I'm sure if the weather stays this nice you'll have a great summer and time will fly by! The waiting is rubbish, and it's hard to look for the positives.. But we must, at least keep trying!xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Good news for the moment...!!!!!

NO CYSTS!! My AFC was 5 too.. So that's much better than it has been for the last 4 scans.. Apparently it was only 1 at last scan, but they couslnt see anything in the left where my cyst was. 

Due to start short protocol as soon as AF comes.. 9 day count down now!!

Lots of overuse of !!!!'s. Finally feel excited.. Must contain myself! Lol

Had ES too, hurt like hell for like 10 seconds, now just a bit of a dull ache, not too bad at all tho.

Sarah I hope it's good news when we hear from you too xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Kez.. Hope your scan is good news too.. Sorry missed you saying it was today xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hello Eveyone 

I'm just in recovery we got 10 eggs I'm so happy. we have opted for Embryoscope too so hopefully all will be good. feeling a little drowsy but loved the sedation lol. good luck for the scan today Kez. I'll pop back later when I'm more with it x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Yay that's great news!  I'm planning to above the embryoscope too if we get that far! It'll be good to hear your thoughts on it. Rest up now xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Dozydaisy -  just chilling feeling more human now. One hurdle over another begins hey lol

I'll deffo let you know my thoughts on the embryoscope and how things go for us x


----------



## Bettyville

Hi ladies,
I just had my AMH blood test results back & it is 6.6, I'm in my mid 30's, last year it was 10. Why is it so different? Worried this is a very low number. My FSH is 3.20.

Any advice / thoughts?

Betty xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Betty.. I think based on some ladies on this site it can fluctuate.. Mine was 6.3 last year and my FSH was 11, my FSH was 25 more recently, my consultant said FSH can fluctuate all month, so not to get too hung about it, I've not had my AMH re-done. I think your AFC gives a better picture. My consultant recommended CoQ10 and DHEA to improve egg quality. They just take it all into account when they work out what protocol to put you on and what amount of meds. That's what I think anyway xx

Sarah.. Thanks.. Keeping everything the magic one is in there for you xx

ES update.. I have bad period like pain now, and feel crap.. Lots of lying on the sofa in my PJs and an early night for me!

Kez.. Hope you're ok xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awww dozy that's great there's no more cysts you must be so relieved. Least now you can get more excited about it.
That's ashame your feeling sore and rotten but as you said get ur pj's in and relax. 

Sarah that's great 10 eggs, hope you don't mind me asking  but what's an embroscope?  Hope everything goes well for you.
I feel like my time is dragging in lol. I've got my first app with the nurse on Tuesday for information and paperwork etc. Just want to get the ball rolling  . Do you think they may b able to tell me then when they have an idea they wanna start or would that usually be the 2nd app. Thanks xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thank you. So nervous for that call now I woke up so early and could not get back to sleep. 

In a nutshell Embryoscope  is where they are recorded constantly and snapshots taken roughly every 5 minutes and key states can be looked at and looked back at. It helps them to select the best embies  that will hopefully go onto a viable pregnancy. They are also not disturbed to be checked on like in convential IVF. I can also have the videos after. lots of videos on google take a look it's fab. 

are you NHS funded? If so I have no idea of the process sorry. I ended up going private for my IUIs and now my IVF too. I would imagine if you have had all your bloods done already and everything else too then hopefully they should just be going through everything and maybe advise when you can start. But I'm not sure 😊 x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey ... How is everyone today?

Thanks MrsF.. I feel much better today, tho still a bit of niggly pain now and then. You should find out next steps at your NHS info session, they'll tel you if you and your partner need any further blood tests etc, then you should get to do the consent forms, then they will tell you about the injections and potentially give you your prescriptions, take a notepad and write stuff down to help you remb, tho they will give you lots of info to take away, at least they did at mine. Write down all your questions just in case you forget, my head was a bit of a blur so it was good to sense check what I had written down so I didn't forget anything, tho they made it clear I could ring the nurses at any point to ask stuff. Where is your clinic?

Sarah.. I'm sure it'll be good news! How are you feeling today? What time did they say they would ring? Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

I hope so Hun. 

She just said they will give me a call in the morning. I'm guessing probably between 9-10 tbh as I did say I have to go somewhere and between 10-11 might not have phone signal. she said not to worry she would keep trying however she would expect to have called by then anyway. so fingers crossed its soon x


----------



## Sarahlo

5 fertilised normally and are looking good. very happy 🤗


----------



## Dozydaisy

That's great news... When is ET due?xx


----------



## Sarahlo

I'm in for a blood test to check progesterone Monday at 9am so will know then if it's later in that day or if they will leave all to 5 days 😊 x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Yay.. Not long to go, will you hear from them between now and then? I guess they're closed Sunday?xx


----------



## Sarahlo

they don't update anyway until day 3 after they have checked doe fertilisation! Excited just hope all still looks good Monday lol x


----------



## Dozydaisy

I have no idea what happens after EC to be fair, we have an appt with an embryologist on the 1st July to sign for the embryoscope and find out about that, if all goes to plan EC will be WC 4th July x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Thanks Sarah Sarahlo il defo have a look. Yea I'm NHS funded and this is also our first time too so just trying to get used to all the lingo and get head around things but I'm so excited and nervous xx
How are you feeling today.thsts great that 5s fertilised, ul b in tenterhooks till Monday eh. Think this forum is wonderful for helping aswell. It's good to talk to people who understand how ur feeling xx

Thanks dozy that's great I appreciate ur info. I've already got my 5pages of questions all ready lol. I'm NHS funded and with the Glasgow royal. Heard lots good things about them x
I'm glad ur feeling better, well hopefully everything goes to plan and roll on 4th July xx


----------



## kez26

Hiiii Ladies, hope you're all ok xxx

Sarahlo - awesome news that 5 have fertilised  xx

Dozy - so happy everything went well and you have no cysts   Sooooo happy you will be starting this next cycle... Exciting times xxx

MrsFergie - Hope your first apt goes really well  Good to have loads of questions ready, I didn't go with any, had to come on here and ask questions lol xx

Betty - Like dozy said it can definitely fluctuate, mine AMH went from 8.1 to 15.4 in 3 weeks!!! I would try not to worry about it too much lovely xx

AFM -  scan went well Friday, follie was at 15mm so have to give myself injection to make myself ovulate and wait for AF to arrive, have another scan and start again, start nasal spray again a week today though... Just happy I don't have to do the pill again. During my scan she had a look at my lining as well, said it was 8mm and that was promising. So from what she said everything looks good in there, fingers crossed its the same next month  xxxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

That's good kez least it looks promising that must help least knowing that's looking promising. It must be so hard going through all this I'm just scared about it all tbh.  Xx 
I actually got most of my questions from here lol x


----------



## kez26

Yehhh it does, thanksss Mrsfergie  x

It is difficult but I just remind myself it will be worth it in the end 

I think once you get started a lot of the nervousness goes, the waiting makes it worse, well for me anyway xx I'm sure you will be fine, just try to think positively  xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awww thank you kez. Yea it's definitely the waiting that's so hard. We were really lucky we've not had to wait as long  as first expected.  We were told a year but we got our letter for first nurse app within 6 months so I was delighted xx 

I'm really hoping you get a bfp xx il defo be keeping g everything crossed for you all and watching out for updates xx prob. So sorry for crashing the thread lol xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey all, 

MrsF.. 5 pages of questions... You are prepared lol. You haven't crashed the thread, it's very much for anyone and everyone to join 😀

Kez.. Here's hoping it'll come around quickly!

Sarah.. Hope tomorrow is good news and you get some sleep tonight!

Ive been feeling a bit niggly and had the odd few twinges and that, don't know if it's because of the ES or cos AF is due to make an appearance next weekend.. This time next week she should be here!xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Morning Girls

Soooo my embies have been keeping her on her toes and is very glad that we opted for embryoscope lol. It turns out I had a late fertiliser so in fact in total I had 6 fertilise in the end and not 5. However one of the original 5 was showing some signs later on of abnormal fertilisation so we are back down to 5 again lol. She said so much activity and without the embyroscope these things get missed. Also she said as well it has helped her so much to be able to choose which ones to put back and grade them.

I didn't get told about cell division just that I have 1 perfect looking embryo at grade A today, 2X Grade B and 2X grade D. She was happy to push all to blast but said she would be happy to also transfer today. After a long chat we have decided to go for transfer today of 1 grade A and 1 grade B. The rest we will push to Blast to see if we have any to freeze. Back in at 2:30 for my transfer.

From everything she has said I am very glad we have opted for Embryoscope and she said after seeing whats been going on with mine she is very happy we opted for it too. I am a little nervous to put 2 back but the way i see it is we would be happy to have twins, i would be extremely gutted if i put just the A grade back and the 2X B didnt make it to blast. So all things considered we will transfer 2 today. x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awww sarahlo that's great new. The embroscope sounds like the best thing you could have done.  I Googled it n watched some videos it's amazing what they can do. 
It must have been a hard decision to make tho about when to transfer.  Hope it all goes well today il b thinking of you xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Yay Sarah.. That's great news! Hope all goes well, I have counselling this afternoon.. Really helps.. Don't get loads of support from my OH he just isn't as emotionally in tune so really need the voice of reason in some of my thoughts.. Lol xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

I'm the same dozy my dh sometimes is the same and I'm a very emotional person and like to talk, where as he's kinda opposite and as much as he will listen to me sometimes dnt think he's paying a lot of attention and feel like stresses me out sometimes lol x


----------



## kez26

hiii lovelies xxx

Dozy - I'm the same, my bf is rubbishhhh. I've not long finished well being apts through my gp. they really helped me.. Hope your apt goes well later xx

Mrsfergie - How are you doing? x

Sarahlo - brilliant news, I hope transfer went well xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks all. It went well saw it all happening on the screen. i think the most uncomfortable part is having to go in with a semi full bladder lol. I had 1xA 8 cell and 1XB 8 cell. The B grade was just some slight fragmentation she said which is why she couldn't give it A. Feeling a little cramp but happy to be PUPO  x


----------



## Dozydaisy

I'm much the same.. Love to talk.. I'm finding it difficult that he's not around right now, he works away during the week, which to be fair is great most of the time 😉 But struggling at the moment.  Think my session brought that out tonight.. Thought I was doing ok, but feel so teary and emotional 😬

Kez/MrsF.. talking always helps!

MrsF.. what time is your appt tomorrow?

Sarah.. Great news!

I've had spotting today, so freaking out a bit that my AF may come early.. Going to see what tomorrow brings.. I was told the ES will most likely give me some, but that was Friday and that seemed to clear up Saturday. So not sure what's going on today.. More stress eh!xx


----------



## kez26

Woo woo.. congrats on pupo sarahlo xxxx

Awwww Dozy, hope you're ok  try not to stress lovely, I'm sure it will all be ok xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awwww congrats on the pupo sarahlo   
Just try relax and take it easy xx

Dozy - must be really hard with him working away a lot, have you got other people to support you? But as you said sometimes wee bit time on your own helps gather your thoughts. I started writing in a diary when first found out would need help and find it really helps and let's me get everything out ands makes me feel better as sometimes don't wanna always worry people. How you feeling now? 

My app is at 5.45 tomoz kez, feeling nervous as not sure what to expect but glad as feel as finally getting the ball rolling. Just hoping they can maybe give me rough idea when hoping to start tx.  Just always so worried every appointment I go as always have this fear the say there not doing it lol xx hope ur well kez xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

I've not really got anyone who gets it around me, probably why I'm here so much.. I've chilled out all night, not gone to the gym and feel much better now.. need to sleep now tho .. Else I'll be shattered tomorrow! 
Glad your diary helps .. I think I just needed a bit of time to be on my own and stop worrying about everything and other stuff that happens in everyday life!

Hope tomorrow goes quickly so your appt come round quicker! Hope it goes well, am sure you'll get told a rough idea of timing too.

How are things with you Kez, it's hard waiting isn't it, I know we have to grasp the positives and all that, easier said than done tho xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awww thank you dozy xx I hope you got better sleep. I've been awake since 2 lol.

Il let you no how get on.  
How you feeling sarahlo and kez xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

I'm good thanks. some abdominal cramping before bed last night but this morning much better. Hoping these little embies are getting ready to implant over the next few days lol

How is everyone else doing? x


----------



## kez26

Morning lovelies xxx

MrsFergie - Awwww good luck with your apt today, I'm sure it will go really well so try not to worry xxx

Dozy - must be difficult being on your own so much   feel free to inbox me if you ever need a chat xxx

Sarahlo - hope the cramping settles down and those lovely embies implant xx

I'm ok thanks ladies, patiently waiting for AF


----------



## Dozydaisy

Thanks everyone.. 

I think my AF has arrived.. Early.. Rang my clinic, been told to ring back this afternoon if it continues to book in for baseline, likely to be tomorrow.. Feel like a bag of nerves.. Wasn't at all prepared for this!

Sarah.. It's so exciting but you must be worried too.. Are you at work, or have you taken some time off? 

Kez.. Thanks Hun.. Hopefully I'll pull myself together and be just fine! Hope your AF comes along soon, when are you due?

MrsF.. Good luck today, look fwd to hearing how it went. Hope you got some more sleep in the end!

Everyone else.. Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## kez26

Awww Dozy, I'm sure it will be fine, try not to worry too much, you will just get started sooner, which means less time to worry and stress  

Well I gave myself the trigger injection sunday morning, usually after you ovulate af comes 2 weeks after, so guessing it will be the same. I'm secretly hoping it comes quicker though lol xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

To be fair I don't want it to come earlier but nothing I can do now as it's here lol.. It doesn't work out with all of my dates work wise, it all nicely coincided with leave I have booked now we are deffo not going away.. Blinking thing eh! 

As you want yours to come sooner I hope it does for you xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Well here's hoping it comes early for you kez xx

Sorry to hear that it's came early dozy but least can start sooner and not worrying for as long xx

Hope ur resting Sarahlo. Xx 
Il let use no later how I get on with information app.
Did get good news today tho , applied to work term time in different nursery as thought if we are ever fortunate then il b able to spend the time with them rather them putting them into nursery longer so finish my job nxt week so just need more good news today xx
Hope use have good afternoon xxx


----------



## Hope2005

Good luck everyone with your treatment    


Best wishes


Hope x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Well it's official I have my baseline take 2 booked in tomorrow.. I hope there is no more bad news and only good news! Scary to think I might start tomorrow xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Brilliant news - everything crossed for you the scan goes well as I'm sure it will xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Thankyou.. It's mad, I had to give a detailed description of what my AF was like, at first the nurse told me that they would have see to see what happens tonight tomorrow morning and to call back.. I was like no way.. I was already calling back after this morning. Everything feel like a battle, each time it's someone new it's like they're trying to fob me off. They all seem to contradict themselves!

How are you feeling?xx


----------



## kez26

Dozy - good luck for your scan tomorrow, keeping everything crossed it goes well xxx

Hope2005 - thank you. How are you? x

MrsFergie - brilliant news  xx

Sarahlo - how are you getting on? xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awwww good luck with ur scan tomorrow dozy.
Well I'm not long back from hospital, feeling bit dissapointed even tho I probably shouldn't b. Wasn't quite what expected.  I was originally told I would b getting info and doing consents and maybe finding out more info. But as was my first app they took all my bloods to check Amh etc. Which obviously makes sense. We've been given the consent forms to look over and they will go over it properly nxt time. We go back in 3 weeks and they will go over the contests and give us all info we need and come up with a plan and a possible date we might start.  They said just depends on cycle so could be between 2-8 weeks . So guess at least we have had the ball rolling and that in 3 weeks we should have ruff idea when to start xx  so not really sure why feeling bit deflated tbh. Lol dh and mum think seems quite positive which it is .
How's every one feeling tonight xx
Thanks hope 2005 x hope ur well x


----------



## Sarahlo

Im good thanks Kez - been cramping all day on and off but have been back in work today takin it easy tbh.. hoping the next week goes quick. Will know tomorrow if I have any embies to freeze fingers crossed.

Thats good Mrsfergie83 at least you have the ball rolling as you say. 3 weeks is definitely not long to wait on this road. Hopefully all will be well and you will be starting as soon as x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Yea sarahlo I'm just glad it's started and have some idea what's happening.  Just need to be positive lol. 
Let's hope you get some embies to freeze fingers crossed.
Awww yea let's hope next week flies in for you, hope it does xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Morning all. 

Had a call form my embryologist they keeping the embies in culture for 1 more day as none at them are at blasto stage yet. one is close I guess the B one so he think by tomorrow it will make it. the other two may not make it tbh!! Hoping I get at least one blasto. On this basis I'm glad we did a 3 day transfer it might just be that natural environment that helps them after all fingers crossed 😊

Hope Eveyone is going ok this morning x


----------



## kez26

Awww Mrsfergie - that sounds normal to me for the first apt   sorry you're not feeling as positive as you thought you would. I'm sure you will get started soon.. All the blood tests are the beginning  xxx

Sarahlo - hope that embie makes it to blasto for you tomorrow and hope the next week goes super quick for you xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Thanks kez, actually feeling much more positive today and excited. Think as I just wasn't sure what to expect yesterday but I go back in 3 weeks so just hope it flies in. How you feeling today?

Awww hope it makes it to blasto  for you tomorrow sarahlo. Yea  will definitely feel relieved that you went for the 3day.

How you today dozy xx


----------



## kez26

Awww glad you're feeling better about it now  hopefully the 3 weeks flies by for you. The waiting is definitely the worst part of it all xx
I'm not too bad just can't take waiting for AF, I know its going to be at least another week if not more xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Sooo I went for my scan and my lining isn't thin enough, I asked does that mean this bleed isn't my period, to which I got well you're telling us it is, I was like wtf!! I made it really clear I don't know if it is, I think it might be, but I think it may not be, that's why I'm here to have a scan to check. So I got told I'll need a blood test (in the emotion of all of this I didn't even ask what it was for!) and I'll get a call later today to tell me whether to start or not, but if it's not to start that I need to wait until next month! I burst into tears then a sister came to talk to me, I said if this isn't my period then surely I'd just have another scan in a few days to see if it's just a wrong timing thing following the scratch. They will check with the consultant that is on and see what they suggest. I said if it's an NHS thing I'd pay for a private scan, it's all ridiculous, and to be fair I can't take much more of the next month next month next month default answer!

I'm waiting for yet another phone call, where I heavily suspect I will be told I can't start and I need to wait some more.. I am so upset. Is there anything I can ask later on? I can't even think straight 😢


----------



## Dozydaisy

Another scan for Friday, another blood test, hopefully lining is thinner and estrogen is lower.. I'm so trying to stay calm, but I am so on tenterhooks! 

I hope everyone else is having a much better day than me!xx


----------



## kez26

OMG thats terrible Dozy, so sorry they have made you feel this way. I would ask if its not your period it must be due to the scratch and can you not wait to see if your period starts when you are due and then book another scan. I think they have been quite rude actually and think I would be tempted to make a complaint. Thats shocking the way they spoke to you. 

When did you think you were due? xxxxx

I hope it goes better on Friday lovely xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Dozy - seriously they are taking the Mick. the scratch can make you spot but also bring on AF sooner they should know this. I'd demand a rescan on Friday for sure it's an utter joke. it's so easy for them to say oh next month but to us it's a lifetime and especially since last month for cancelled as well. Fingers crossed for you Hun. 

I'm feeling a bit miserable if I'm honest. panicking now that none of the embies makes it to blasto tomorrow and if that's the case then what's the chances of the ones I put in making it to blasto in me. trying to stay positive and not have negative thoughts tho x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awwww dozy that's awful, that's so bad they have made you feel that way.  I agree with kez  they sound very rude and I would also be tempted to complain.  Hope the scan goes better on Friday.  Don't blame you for being on tender hooks I'd be an emotional mess. 

Awww sarahlo I no its hard but try stay positive. It's a lot easier said than done this is  our, I hate when people say that to me. Well here's hoping at least one of the embies make it to blasto and then will hopefully make u feel a bit better xx 
Are they going to phone you tomorrow xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

So they managed to talk to the consultant who I have been seeing not just some random one that happens to be on who doesn't know me from Adam, and I am booked in for Friday. I was due on Sunday, so I'm quite panicky that it won't be good enough, although the they did say my consultant would look at the results to make the decision, that does make me feel slightly better. What's worrying me most is she is away after Friday for around 3 weeks, so if I ever do start this month she won't be there to refer to or pay to see privately 😬😬😬

Thanks for your words of encouragement, I'm sorry but I can't even begin to motivate myself to see the positives today, let alone say anything to be cheerful with you both. The whole thing is driving me insane, and I know it's only going to get worse 😕

Already feel like giving up and we haven't even gone anywhere!


----------



## Sarahlo

Dozy is it possible to scan Monday then if Friday's scan doesn't work out. I really can't see why they are being so rigid about this. Ok yes maybe you jumped the gun an it's just spotting but hey if it's not AF then it will arrive  at some point. Rally stick to your guns Hun. 

Thank Mrsfergie - I think your right and if my other grade B embie makes it to blasto by tomorrow I'll feel a little more confident on the ones we put back making it too. That's another good things with the Embryoscope they will be able to see exactly when it went to blast stage. Could already be so Fingers crossed x


----------



## kez26

Dozy - glad you feel a little better   I honestly don't think it will get worse huni, I'm sure once you get started it will all go well for you xx

Sarahlo -- just remember the ones you have on board are the better quality ones, so even if this one doesn't go to blasto and can be frozen the two you have were the best so stand more of a chance  fingers crossed the one makes it for you so it can help to settle your mind xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks for the support ladies - just as I'm havin my mini meltdown I get my videos from the clinic of my 2 they transfered in. so I'm back to positivity again lol. gosh this is such an emotional rollercoaster isn't it x


----------



## Dozydaisy

I bet that amazing to watch!! Big hugs all round, I feel a bit calmer now 😐

Any tips to help my period kick in? I read something about hot water bottles.. Is that to get it thicker or thinner? Lol.. X


----------



## Sarahlo

Yes was very emotional tbh especially with how I've been feeling. but it's positivity all around now. Glad your feeling somewhat better Hun it's so hard when things don't go to plan. Hopeful scan on Friday will be positive for you have everything crossed for you 🍀🍀 xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Deffo hard to deal with all of the knock backs, I do want to be off work cos I can't deal with how pressured it is and deal with this, but at the same time I need some normality!

Now on the search for what 'normal' estrogen levels are throughout a typical cycle, and what thickness the lining is... I'm sure she said it was 7mm .. Let's hope it gets really heavy and sods off ahead of Friday morning.. Any ideas?

MrsF.. Congrats on the new job, hope the 3 weeks fly by, believe me I know just how tough all the waiting is! 

Xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hey dozy I'm really sorry to hear your having such a tough time of it, why are they being so rigid bout it? Surely loads of people think there af has started when it's just spotting. Least ur getting the scan on Friday? Is there koto another consultant that uve already seen that you could deal with when there away for the 3 weeks. That in itself is very daunting when you've been dealing with the same person xx hopefully once you start things will hopefully get better xx

WOW sarahlo that sounds amazing being able to watch that,  no wonder ur having mini meltdown would b so hard not too. So many emotions to deal with.  
I'm a little worried about what's to come and how I will deal with it, incase not strong enough tbh. 

Did you find anyways to make the lining any thicker? Is it 7mm ?


----------



## Dozydaisy

I want it to be thinner at the moment.. So need a super bleed lol.. The good news is my other half is home Thursday so he will be able tk come with me on Friday.. Which has made me feel better about not being on my own to deal with more crap news!xx


----------



## TeCat1

Hey ladies..
Sorry I have been MIA 

Sarah, well done on getting this far. That alone should give you comfort. Focus only the two you have inside you. You need to stay positive hun  you are in the 2 ww omg!

Dozy. Sorry to hear about the day you have had, fingers crossed the real AF arrives in time for the next scan. I hope it all goes well for you  

Kez. You Google master haha, just saw you reply on how to get AF faster.  Hows new treatment pla coming up? How are you?

Mrs Fergie. Welcome to the crazy world of infertility the wait is hard, must keep busy  because 1 day feels like a week. How are you finding it so far?

AFM, AF came last week and I don't know when it will stop. My mood has been low most of the times. Baseline scan went well I have started stimulating. Still making frequent trips to the kitchen for food lol..


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Morning everyone hope were all feeling OK today xx
Well here's a hoping dozy u get a super bleed lol. But that's great that ur other half will be home to go with you. Hopefully you won't feel as down and at least what ever the news, hopefully it will b good, that you won't be dealing with it on your own xx

Hey  tecat yea it's OK so far I'm just at the very beginning so far, go back in 3 weeks to hopefully find out when we hope to start. It's just the waiting as you said that a hard, but something  we have to get used to. How are you feeling?  So what's next step for you?

Sarahlo how are you feeling today hope ur feeling g a little better xxx did they say when they will phone and let you no if ur embies made it to blasto  . Fingers crossed I hope they do x
How u today kez xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hello Tecat glad to see you back - Thank you for the positivity. I'm feeling more positive talking to the embies and willing them on lol. Have you started short protocol now? woop your off the mark Hun yay!!

Dozy  - Really hope your feeling better today Hun and brilliant other half will be with you when you go back. Something popped into my head and a few times I went for baseline on days 1 or 2 when doing IUI I remember the nurse saying to me lining is still quite thick but that is because your at the start so nothing to worry about and then it did all work out. So it may all work out hun on your next scan I've everything crossed. 

MrsFergie - 3 weeks will fly by and you will be stimming in no time. make the most of your time now tbh lol. I should be getting a call around 10am from the embryologist team. I've everything crossed at least one made it to blasto and freeze. 

I'm having some vivid dreams at the moment, little headaches and just general side affects tbh from the steroids and the progesterone. Praying my little embies are getting snuggly 🤗 

Hope Eveyone else is going good xx


----------



## Sarahlo

lab called and I have one very good blasto that's good enough to freeze yayyy 1 little snow baby feel so relieved. I asked him did the other 2 make it to blast he said no they arrested but then said I can freeze it want but there is no point. didn't quite understand that part but anyway. I've 1 on ice which makes me feel more confident about these two we put back. phew. another hurdle over lol. x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awwwww sarahlo that's great news I'm so pleased for you and as you said that will make you feel more confident about ur other 2. Awww I'm so relieved for you xxx glad ur feeling more positive xx uve been doing meditation and feel that's been really helping  . How u feeling during ur tww  xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks hun for the good wishes and support. Its just so stressful not knowing from one day to the next but I feel now that I can relax a bit more knowing ive a good one on ice if this cycle fails, which it wont hehe!!
Im on a highish dosage of sterois for my NKcells and clexane and prog so today I think the steroids are well and truly kicking in as feeling pretty sick from them tbh. But hey if its helping then i can be as sick as anything lol im also getting cramping on and off too which ive had on all my IUI's so I am not reading into anything.. If my 2 in here are on the same schedule as the lab snow baby then it should be a blasto getting ready for implantaion. Gosh I can hope hey!!.. Im drinking a couple of glasses of my pineaple juice daily, apparently helps with implantaion but who really knows lol.. im just giving it my best shot as much as I can tbh!! xx


----------



## kez26

Morning lovlies

Sarahlo - congrats on the frostie  xx I've read loads about pineapple and read the core of the pineapple is best and only need a couple of pieces and not to eat the flesh. there are a lot of different views on it tho xx Ohhh also a few brazil nuts a day xxx

Dozy - Try hot water bottle to help bring it on quicker, hope you are feeling ok today.. Loads of luck for tomorrows scan   xx

TeCat - awwww you're going to be pupo in no time  xx I'm still waiting for AF to get full treatment plan, but I start nasal spray again Saturday, so at least I will feel like I'm getting somewhere  

Mrsfergie - I'm sure you will be strong enough hun and we are all here to support you   When I had to stop treatment and start again I was surprised at how calm I was, normally I over react to everything and would normally be crying. But for some reason I was fine and it helped I could come on here and moan lol xx


Have a good day xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey all.. Sorry for lack of personals will read properly when I've finished work, in the office today, so can't catch up. Think there's lots of good news int here tho.. I'm just having a stress as I have no bleed at all today.. Argh! I think it must have been heavy spotting.. This whole thing is driving me nuts!!! I think I need to ring clinic anx chat over. As AF not officially due yet and even following lap and biopsy last month it still came on the exact day it should have.. Man it's stressful!!xx


----------



## kez26

Awww Dozy, defo worth speaking to the clinic asap and letting them know. This whole process is stressful enough without additional delays.. Hope  you speak to them and get it all sorted so you can relax a little xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

So I've finished and am home.. And now am bleeding again.. I feel like this is 'my period update' thread at the mo.. The things we go through.. This is barmy! I seriously have no idea what's going on, the stress is probably causing havoc! So I'm going to see how I get on between now and about 5, then make a decision as to ring clinic or not. 

Sarah.. Great news on your Frostie. When is your OTD?

Kez.. I'm sure my body is just not playing ball! Half wish I'd not had this scratch .. But half glad I have! Did the hot water bottle last night and took to bed woke up hot and bothered tho lol.

MrsF.. I'm glad meditation is helping you, I have two CDs I've been given but not yet listened to them, perhaps I might try one after the match!

TeCat... Great to hear you're doing ok and things are going well. When do you have your next scan?

xx


----------



## kez26

ohhh dozy, how annoying. Our bodies can be so annoying sometimes. I sure everything will be ok though  xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Dozy it's sounds just like mine after the scratch and it was my period. Hopefully scan tomorrow will confirm all for you. 

OTD is 24th June. kind of a special day to us as that was my official due date given after my first scan and before my miscarriage. x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Aw Sarah I hope so much you get good news and it's a lucky omen for you xx

Does anyone know what the ideal thickness is to start stims?xx


----------



## kez26

Dozy - I'm not sure what thickness is needed to start stimms, I don't remember having a scan before that to check it, only a scan before DR and I think it needs to be thin. I think the thickness becomes more important at transfer as they want it thick. They may have mentioned that your lining was thick which could mean your period had not started yet, as you will lose it during your period. I'm only guessing though. How is it going now? have you got full flow? xx

Sarahlo - awwww good luck for 24th June xxx


----------



## kez26

I'm trying to find something on google for you dozy but not having much luck. will keep trying and if I find something I will let you know xxx
How thick did they say it was? xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Thanks Kez, I could find anything either.. Cos I'm doing short protocol they sai it was on th thick side, was about 7mm I think she said. I had a blood test to check my estrogen and when they rang me back they said that was just over 300. So I don't think my drops had started properly. With the cyst last month my estrogen was just over 100 and they wouldn't let me start. Apparently they wanted it to be below 50.. When I pushed her yesterday to know what it needs to be to start she was very vague and said some times it can change. 

It's heavier than it was but it keeps stopping and starting. I'm going to go tomorrow, and demand to be seen on Monday which technically would be day2 of my normal cycle of they're still saying my bloods/thickness is too high. How thing is really annoying me now, cos I know I have to be in the 'best possible state' to give myself 'the best possible chance' but it's the lack of information I'm being given when if I was told something factual I could rationalise that and understand. This whole shrug and 'next month' thing is driving me mental!xx


----------



## Cloudy

I think it needs to be less than 7mm or 4mm: Sorry, its been a long while since I did stims   Im sure they will tell you if you call them tomorrow.

Xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Thanks cloudy it's the estrogen that's worrying me most. I'm back in tomorrow for a scan and blood test, and if it's nt good enough I can't start short protocol. I also can't do long, as this is against the guidance of my consultant.. So it'll be another month to wait.. Trying to remain optimistic!xx


----------



## TeCat1

Evening Ladies


Sarah, Good news, all the best on the 24th. I think part is hard trying not to test every day. not sure how i will keep myself busy. 

Dozy. i hope that the current bleed will makes a difference so u can start tx. i was told that they'd scan me even if i was bleeding, when i started stimming my lining was 4.4mm, so i guess they want it within these parameters. my next scan is on monday then every other day.

Kez. fingers crosed she arrives soon, a few days away. all the best hun. for some reason it hasn't sunk in. it doesn't feel real that i am this far.

MrsF. Once you attend the first apointment everything seems to move quickly. 3 weeks wil fly by and before you know it you will be stimming. I'm stimming at the moment. I try to keep busy and staying off google, theres is a lot misleading information.

AFM, waiting to be told whether or not to continue taking the same dose of Gonal F or decrease. on my baseline scan i had 11 follicles on left and 15 on the right. they think that i may be at risk of over stimmulating. Water is my friend at the moment.


----------



## LadyNY

Hi Ladies,

I hope you are all well?

I've finally had my 'start' day so will be DR from 04th July....so not too long to wait now and it's all starting to feel 'real' now!

Hugs to all x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Sarah I really hope you get ur bfp.  Will be such am emotion day for you for many reasons but il keep everything crossed.
Dozy I hope the scan goes well today, what time ru going? You should mention to them how they made you feel the other day as that's stress you don't need especially right now xx
How's everyone else feeling hope everyone's OK xxxx
That's great news ladyny ul b so glad to finally start xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks both. I've got tooth ache today blumin typical not sure what I can take though so will see if it gets any worse before asking. However trip back to dentist for me next week 😬

Good luck today Dozy. Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Cloudy

Good luck Dozy   I think my estrogen went from 1600 to 50 in a week the other year, so that's a fast drop off rate. Thinking of you today  

Xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Thanks ladies!

I've been.. It was really difficult to find out what the parameters were to get an idea of what I needed to be.. Apparently, they lol for no major cystic mass, estrogen to be less than 100, sometimes less than 150 and lining to be less than 5mm.

So my lining was 8.7mm on Wednesday afternoon, and it's 7.4mm this morning, apparently this isn't much movement.. I've had yet another blood test, and the results of these and scan will go to my consultant for a decision this afternoon., I don't hold much hope! 

Why is it when hey do a blood test they stick a ridiculous amount of tape that absolutely kills to get off across a tiny little hole?!

xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Omg I actually start tomorrow! I can't quite believe it, I'm quite emotional to be fair.. Really wasn't expecting it! Finally after nearly 6 months of delays! My estrogen has come down to 112 so deffo is my period! Scan booked for Wednesday.. I'm really in shock. Thankyou for all of the good vibes and kind words. I've needed it!xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Dozy absolutely made up for you Hun. So glad it worked out in the end 🤗


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awwww dozy I'm so made up for you that's great. Honestly that's fantastic news xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Thanks.. I don't think I'd have got through the week without you all.. What an emotional rollercoaster!

How are you all doing?xx


----------



## LadyNY

Hi Dozydaisy, yes exciting times ahead and good luck for the start of your new journey today   ....I bet you're so happy...and nervous...x

Yes MrsFergie I just want to get going now...it'll be your turn before you know it x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Deffo.. Anxious but glad I can finally start.. Onto the next hurdle!xx


----------



## TeCat1

Dozy. Yayyyy, Good news. All the best with treatment. What protocol are you on?


----------



## TeCat1

How are you all ladies doing?


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey TeCat.. Im on short protocol, so start this evening, I'm picking half 7 tonight, cos I think then after work, after tea .. Should be a good time each night.. Next scan Wednesday morning then Friday lunchtime.. how are you doing?xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Everyone

Ahh Dozy so happy for you love. finally tonight your off the mark. what meds are you going to be on hun?

I have been a bit quiet on here today. Ive been having dizzy spells since yesterday on and off, hot flashes and the worst meltdowns you can imagine lol. I  have been mostly crying or wanting to cry today over nothing. Then my DW did something funny and i was literally laughing so hard that i was again crying and my sides hurt. I would never laugh that hard over something that silly usually haha.. Im on 20mg steroids this time so double the amount last time and I am assuming its all down to this tbh. My emotions are like a roller coaster Ive had some mild cramping also but I have that every 2ww.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

What a journey Sarah eh.. I hope you cry from laughter more than cos you feel down in the dumps! 

I'm on 150 menopur and 150 Bemfola for now, they don't think I'm likely to respond, so who knows what it'll change to. Hope I don't fail at the first hurdle! I have a load of Cetrotide too for later on.

So am off to go mix.. Will report back later lol xx


----------



## Cloudy

*This thread has been locked because it is over 100 pages. The new thread can be found here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=346162.0

Xxx
*


----------

